# Permanent Residence Timescales and Current Status



## ady1976

hi all,

I applied for my permanent residence based on a spousal relationship and this was submitted to DHA in Durban in July 2013.

Was originally told that this process can take 24-36 months but also seen some of the updates stating that there is a lot of work being done on backlogs, are any of you experiencing this?

My current permit tracking says Code 103: Processing at Head Office, again any idea what that means in terms of timescales?

Any advice appreciated!

Ad


----------



## LegalMan

Anything from 9 months to 24 months is normal nowadays. And you can "take Home Affairs to court" with a court order, to put it in layman's terms, which speeds things up to 3 months.


----------



## mel2102

My British partner applied for a Permanent Residence Visa in London in March 2013 and we got the shock of our lives to get an email from SA High Commission day before yesterday saying it had come through. We were told by the SAHC themselves to expect the minimum of a 2 year wait and therefore factored in another year to save money to take with us. I heard from my immigration company that they have employed a lot more people to deal with the backlog. We are waiting for the certificate to arrive in the post now.


----------



## ady1976

thanks for the responses everyone. Fingers crossed it wont take too long.


----------



## Skilled

Here is what have seen and been told by my sources. Use this information with care and as usual any risk associated or damage thereof result after use of this information will be purely of your own.

*100 *- Received at the office of application
*101 *- Dispatched to head office
*102 *- Received at Head Office and processing has begun. Mostly likely that its now assigned to a Case officer and normally takes upt to 3 months in here and moves to stage 103
*103 *- Your application has been processed and now depending with the outcome the printing and signing of stickers starts.normally 1 to 2 months here. DG has to sign your sticker or certificate.
*104 *- Your application has been dispatched to the office of application. They capture this info and wait for the shipping so you may wait a lot here. Depending with which office you applied you may wait here as well. I know someone who waited for 3 months
*105 *- Received at office of application and ready for collection
*106 *- collected by the applicant


----------



## bertie1

Hi Ad,

I applied for my PR in September 2012 and i finally received it yesterday!
In speaking to the immigration practitioner i used for the application he said that they are getting a lot of applications coming through quickly now, so it seems the task team they set up to clear the backlog is working. He said they even had one client that applied in November last year and received his permit last week.

Good luck, i hope yours comes through soon. Mine took about a month from being finalised to being sent from PTA to JHB wher i applied, so be prepared for a bit of a wait for that.


----------



## ady1976

Thanks for all the advice. Skilled I appreciate the info but obviously wont take it as 100% guaranteed, just wanted some sort of idea as am considering moving back to UK for a while whilst the app goes through. So helps in making the next decision


----------



## hedgehog1

Last year I wrote to an agency who said they could get my family all their visas ( including my PR) and we could be in SA in 6 weeks! Perhaps agency applications gets priority over sending applications by yourself???


----------



## LegalMan

No "agency" (careful of those!) or immigration lawyer firm can ever promise you a permit or visa application response time, purely because they are not issuing them! However, yes, whatever the time it would take you on your own, immigration services companies will be faster.


----------



## ady1976

ok so the latest for anyone interested is that I should know in the next 2-3 days!!!! Fingers crossed that I get a sucessfull outcome!


----------



## attuu

Skilled said:


> Here is what have seen and been told by my sources. Use this information with care and as usual any risk associated or damage thereof result after use of this information will be purely of your own.
> 
> *100 *- Received at the office of application
> *101 *- Dispatched to head office
> *102 *- Received at Head Office and processing has begun. Mostly likely that its now assigned to a Case officer and normally takes upt to 3 months in here and moves to stage 103
> *103 *- Your application has been processed and now depending with the outcome the printing and signing of stickers starts.normally 1 to 2 months here. DG has to sign your sticker or certificate.
> *104 *- Your application has been dispatched to the office of application. They capture this info and wait for the shipping so you may wait a lot here. Depending with which office you applied you may wait here as well. I know someone who waited for 3 months
> *105 *- Received at office of application and ready for collection
> *106 *- collected by the applicant


@Skilled,

I've been waiting for my PR about 8 month already. I called HA on Tus, they checked and confirmed that it was with Pretoria head office for processing, and i should follow up in 3 weeks time. Then on the same day in the afternoon, i received a sms from HA saying my application has been finalised and to collect in 5 working day. is this possible, or system error? And, i decided to go on their website to track my application, it showed code 104. So now im a bit confused.

please can you advise?


----------



## Skilled

It means they have finalised your application and its on the dispatch counter at Head office or on its ways to your office of application.

To know the outcome you can call your office of application or you can walk in anyday. But for the certificate or whatever it is you need to wait from 5days to 14 days.. and sometimes a month.

But once it shows status 105.. it means that your office of application has receieved it and captured it in their system.

Good luck, I received an SMS too few days ago but still don't know the outcome.


----------



## attuu

@Skilled,
Cool, thanks.


----------



## Bwixie

Skilled said:


> It means they have finalised your application and its on the dispatch counter at Head office or on its ways to your office of application.
> 
> To know the outcome you can call your office of application or you can walk in anyday. But for the certificate or whatever it is you need to wait from 5days to 14 days.. and sometimes a month.
> 
> But once it shows status 105.. it means that your office of application has receieved it and captured it in their system.
> 
> Good luck, I received an SMS too few days ago but still don't know the outcome.


After receiving the SMS...i waiting 8 working days before going to collect the outcome. The anxiety wasn't fun


----------



## attuu

Bwixie said:


> After receiving the SMS...i waiting 8 working days before going to collect the outcome. The anxiety wasn't fun


any issues when you collected it?


----------



## Bwixie

attuu said:


> any issues when you collected it?


nope....got the certificate and stamp in my passport and was on my way.


----------



## attuu

Bwixie said:


> nope....got the certificate and stamp in my passport and was on my way.


That's very good!

I'm sure you did apply for ID? Please can you give us some advice? Appreciated for your help


----------



## Bwixie

attuu said:


> That's very good!
> 
> I'm sure you did apply for ID? Please can you give us some advice? Appreciated for your help


I didn't apply on that day cos I was rushing back to work but I will go in on Saturday and will give you feedback


----------



## Skilled

I got my PR today under worker category. I applied in December. I will apply for an ID on Tuesday.


----------



## attuu

Skilled said:


> I got my PR today under worker category. I applied in December. I will apply for an ID on Tuesday.


Congrates! good to hear that.

keep us updated on ID application


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Skilled said:


> I got my PR today under worker category. I applied in December. I will apply for an ID on Tuesday.


Hi Skilled,please can you give us an update on the I.D application.
What documents are required?
Did you apply your PR in December 2013,wow!that was fast.


----------



## tapsmatenga

ady1976 said:


> ok so the latest for anyone interested is that I should know in the next 2-3 days!!!! Fingers crossed that I get a successful outcome!


Hie Ad

How long did you wait from the day you received the sms of finalization to the date that you collected. I have heard that some people wait about a month but the sms they sent me says 5 working days? 

Kind Regards


----------



## ady1976

tapsmatenga said:


> Hie Ad
> 
> How long did you wait from the day you received the sms of finalization to the date that you collected. I have heard that some people wait about a month but the sms they sent me says 5 working days?
> 
> Kind Regards


Mine took about a week


----------



## tapsmatenga

ady1976 said:


> Mine took about a week


Thnx ADY. I got the sms on Friday last week so i will check Friday. Hope its a successful outcome. 

Kind regards


----------



## ady1976

tapsmatenga said:


> Thnx ADY. I got the sms on Friday last week so i will check Friday. Hope its a successful outcome.
> 
> Kind regards


Good luck


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi all

Please help.
We applied for PR in February 2014 and all the time it has been sitting on code 102.Today when i checked its now on code 103.I then phoned home affairs and the consultant said the application is now with the adjudicators and this was only updated today.

Does anyone have a rough idea on how long it takes for our application to move from this stage to code 104?
What happens on code 103?


----------



## Nomqhele

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please help.
> We applied for PR in February 2014 and all the time it has been sitting on code 102.Today when i checked its now on code 103.I then phoned home affairs and the consultant said the application is now with the adjudicators and this was only updated today.
> 
> Does anyone have a rough idea on how long it takes for our application to move from this stage to code 104?
> What happens on code 103?


Under what section did you put up your application on?


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Husband was main applicant under Special skills


----------



## joe117

Hi

Usually on 103 things start moving...code 103 means 'processed.Sticker or certificate signing'...it should move to code 104 within the next week or 2.....code 102 is always the code where most applications get stuck.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Thanks!Crossing our fingers.
It took about 7 months on code 102 and today 103,so maybe the application will take 8 months as per home affairs.


----------



## dallant

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Thanks!Crossing our fingers.
> It took about 7 months on code 102 and today 103,so maybe the application will take 8 months as per home affairs.


Hummm, I'm not trying to burst your bubble but here is the situation: My husband, on a quota work permit, applied for PR in January 2014. It sat on code 102 (received at application office) for 6 months. Only in June it went onto 103 (processing at head office), to this day. So you still have a long way to go. Call centres always tell you that it's with adjudicators to appease you but in reality it's none of that... Patience is the key word with HA.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi Dallant
Thanks for the information,anything is possible with them.
What do they say when you phone them?
With me i had to open a case last week and also our company is using a lawyer to speed things up,apparently the lawyer sent letter of demand last week.
So im not sure if this is the reason for the change to the next stage or its simply home affairs work.
I will keep you updated on our application.


----------



## dallant

Just an update, my husband got his PR today after 9 months.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Congrats!when did you guys apply?
When did it move from code 103 to 104?
Some lady on the home affairs website said they are busy with February applications now so we should expect an outcome soon.Crossing our fingers.


----------



## dallant

He applied in January. It took 6 months from 102 to 103, I never saw 104 and I've been checking at least once a week, then this morning I checked 9 after 3 months of being on 103) it was 105-go collect outcome at office of application. Good thing he was off today, i called him and he went the HA, got it, now it's at 106-already collected. Good luck!


----------



## joe117

Looks like the average timeline.My wife applied for PR in early Jan 2014 and got it earlier this month.


----------



## Portak

joe117 said:


> Looks like the average timeline.My wife applied for PR in early Jan 2014 and got it earlier this month.


Does the office of application have any impact with respect to speedy processing. I applied for mine on 9-Jan-14 at Pretoria, Akasia office and it's still sitting at 102 in September 2014. Is this normal?


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

That's strange.
We applied on the 20th of February 2014 at Akasia as well and last week it moved to code 103.
Did you open a case?Im sure ull get yours soon.
Call Joyce,lady responsible for PR,her number is on the website.


----------



## Portak

Thanx. I will do that.


----------



## Portak

ruvimbomugadza said:


> That's strange.
> We applied on the 20th of February 2014 at Akasia as well and last week it moved to code 103.
> Did you open a case?Im sure ull get yours soon.
> Call Joyce,lady responsible for PR,her number is on the website.


Do you perhaps have the number for her. I couldnt get it on the website. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Portak

dallant said:


> Just an update, my husband got his PR today after 9 months.


Hi.
Was he given a sticker in the passport. I heard they dont put stickers anymore but only issue the certificates? How true is that?


----------



## joe117

No more stickers are issued.They will give you an A4 size permit


----------



## Saartjie

joe117 said:


> No more stickers are issued.They will give you an A4 size permit


When did they stop with the stickers?


----------



## Nomqhele

Saartjie said:


> When did they stop with the stickers?


From the 01 May 2014 when the new immigration act commenced


----------



## Saartjie

Nomqhele said:


> From the 01 May 2014 when the new immigration act commenced


Interesting. I had no idea. I wonder why. I assume that stickers issued before then are still valid.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Portak said:


> Do you perhaps have the number for her. I couldnt get it on the website. My email is [email protected]


Here is the link

Department of Home Affairs - Department of Home Affairs

b) For permanent residence permits please contact Ms. Joyce Mamabolo at 082 906 8339 or [email protected]


----------



## dallant

Portak said:


> Hi.
> Was he given a sticker in the passport. I heard they dont put stickers anymore but only issue the certificates? How true is that?


Only certificate. From the beginning of this year HA doesn't give sticker on passport anymore for PR. I also got the certificate in April.


----------



## Portak

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Here is the link
> 
> Department of Home Affairs - Department of Home Affairs
> 
> b) For permanent residence permits please contact Ms. Joyce Mamabolo at 082 906 8339 or [email protected]


Got it. Thanks


----------



## KGM

You are not alone, with a PR application you just need extreme patience otherwise the wait can drive you to drink! My online status for the past 7 months has been "Code 102: Processing at Head Office" I now hate the digit 2 so much. Tried emailing and phoning every other no on the DHA website to no avail. And my very worst act of desperation was following the Minister on Twitter!! My current Quota permit expires in 04/2015 so I have just resolved to invest my effort in getting a new critical skills TRV while actively searching for new destinations to ply my trade!!!


----------



## Portak

KGM said:


> You are not alone, with a PR application you just need extreme patience otherwise the wait can drive you to drink! My online status for the past 7 months has been "Code 102: Processing at Head Office" I now hate the digit 2 so much. Tried emailing and phoning every other no on the DHA website to no avail. And my very worst act of desperation was following the Minister on Twitter!! My current Quota permit expires in 04/2015 so I have just resolved to invest my effort in getting a new critical skills TRV while actively searching for new destinations to ply my trade!!!


I wonder whats causing the delays. m very hopeful, it shall be out before then.


----------



## LegalMan

Nomqhele said:


> From the 01 May 2014 when the new immigration act commenced


There is no new immigration act. It is still from 2002. The new amendments which you refer to were signed in parliament on the 22nd of May 2014 and implemented on the 26th. The stickers stopped a little before this already.

The certificates now issued are A4 and must be kept incredibly safe - it is a nightmare to get one re-issued if you lose it. Make 10 copies and get them all certified. Apply for your ID document as soon as you can.


----------



## Jack14

*Code 103*



ady1976 said:


> Mine took about a week


Good day ady1976

How long did your PR application took from code 103 to 105 

Thank you very much


----------



## dallant

Jack14 said:


> Good day ady1976
> 
> How long did your PR application took from code 103 to 105
> 
> Thank you very much


this year seems to be going relatively quickly. My husband's application changed from 103 to 105 in 4 months


----------



## violina_bertony

Hi everyone i am currently wayting for PR under spouse category. If HA does not gives you sticker how to travel vith this PR certificate? Another thing today i had stickerfor extension of my permit in section 11(6) but they gave me only for 2 years but previosly it was 3 years. Any one knows wwhy is that. Thanks.


----------



## Expat SA

Hi skilled 

I got my Retirement TR permit. Can u please advice me how to apply for PR for myself and my family. My family includes my wife and a child.

I am planning to come to SA this month. Should I bring along my family too? Or should I first only come alone and apply for my PR?

For my PR application, will I be needing a police clearance certificate from SA? How much time will it take to get a police clearance certificate of SA?

Also, please advice me on what documents will I be needing to apply for me and my family's PR?

Thank you.


----------



## Portak

Hi All. 

Can someone please help me. I applied for PR and was told the application was refereed to Law enforcement and they may visit me or call and do sort of like an interview. My problem is I have moved out of the address, I used in my application and want to know if they call applicants before visiting them. If they don't, what happens when they don't find you at your address.


----------



## Jack14

Portak said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Can someone please help me. I applied for PR and was told the application was refereed to Law enforcement and they may visit me or call and do sort of like an interview. My problem is I have moved out of the address, I used in my application and want to know if they call applicants before visiting them. If they don't, what happens when they don't find you at your address.


Hi, if you applied under spousal relationship they will come to the residential address you gave without any notice, if they dont get you there they will then phone you

And if you applied under work permit they will go to the work address you gave in your application without any notice, if they dont get you there, the will do their investigation and phone afterword. 

My friend changed address and phone number but they were still able to find him


----------



## Portak

Jack14 said:


> Hi, if you applied under spousal relationship they will come to the residential address you gave without any notice, if they dont get you there they will then phone you
> 
> And if you applied under work permit they will go to the work address you gave in your application without any notice, if they dont get you there, the will do their investigation and phone afterword.
> 
> My friend changed address and phone number but they were still able to find him



Thanks Jack. 
I applied in January under Quota we and was told in July the application was referred to law enforcement and they may come to my home. I was worried because I had moved out of that address.


----------



## Jack14

Skilled said:


> It means they have finalised your application and its on the dispatch counter at Head office or on its ways to your office of application.
> 
> To know the outcome you can call your office of application or you can walk in anyday. But for the certificate or whatever it is you need to wait from 5days to 14 days.. and sometimes a month.
> 
> But once it shows status 105.. it means that your office of application has receieved it and captured it in their system.
> 
> Good luck, I received an SMS too few days ago but still don't know the outcome.


Hi Skilled

Can the Call Centre tell me the outcome ? the application is on Code 104

Thank you


----------



## rainbow84

Please, what is the link to check my application status? Tried looking for it on dha website but could not find.
Thanks


----------



## Jack14

rainbow84 said:


> Please, what is the link to check my application status? Tried looking for it on dha website but could not find.
> Thanks


Department of Home Affairs: Status CHECK


----------



## rainbow84

Jack14 said:


> Department of Home Affairs: Status CHECK


So I have Code 104: Processing at Head Office.

Although I did receive an SMS on 17th Nov to collect after 5 working days.
What does this mean?


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

Hi
We also received an sms of finalisation on the 17th of November,phoned home affairs on the 24th to enquire if it had been received at the office of application,and they said it was received on the 19th(2 days after).We collected our certificates yesterday at Akasia office,and applied for ID's straight away.Apparently their system is not updating because even after collection its still sitting at code 104.Which office did you apply?


----------



## rainbow84

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi
> We also received an sms of finalisation on the 17th of November,phoned home affairs on the 24th to enquire if it had been received at the office of application,and they said it was received on the 19th(2 days after).We collected our certificates yesterday at Akasia office,and applied for ID's straight away.Apparently their system is not updating because even after collection its still sitting at code 104.Which office did you apply?


I have a TR permit (sms received on 17 Nov) in Bellville, 
AND PR permit (sms received on 20 Nov) in Paarl

How do I know then when it's ready for collection? Call centre will see the same thing as I am.


----------



## rainbow84

-deleted- double posted


----------



## ruvimbomugadza

rainbow84 said:


> I have a TR permit (sms received on 17 Nov) in Bellville,
> AND PR permit (sms received on 20 Nov) in Paarl
> 
> How do I know then when it's ready for collection? Call centre will see the same thing as I am.


Hi
Phone and ask them to check for you.
Apparently I phoned on Friday to check if received but some lady told me it hasn't.Monday it was still sitting on code 104,phoned again and the guy checked and said it was received on the 19th.He did not know why the other lady could not tell me that when i phoned earlier.Though the system was still saying code 104 when i checked,this guy told me that it was received on the 19th,so i think he checked elsewhere.And to date its still sitting on code 104.


----------



## rainbow84

ruvimbomugadza said:


> Hi
> Phone and ask them to check for you.
> Apparently I phoned on Friday to check if received but some lady told me it hasn't.Monday it was still sitting on code 104,phoned again and the guy checked and said it was received on the 19th.He did not know why the other lady could not tell me that when i phoned earlier.Though the system was still saying code 104 when i checked,this guy told me that it was received on the 19th,so i think he checked elsewhere.And to date its still sitting on code 104.


Ok, I did call, he said it is still at 104, and that I shouldnt go yet. But it has been more than 5 working days. Hope I know I can let them know which system to double check or hope I get your clever guy to pick up my call


----------



## Permanent Res

Hi everybody. I applied for permanent residence in September 2014 using Vfs Global SA in Pretoria. When I go check on the status on their site, nothing has changed yet besides the application being submitted to Home Affairs. Can anyone help and let me know how long this will take? Also what is the difference when applying using VFS, than using the DHA process? Is it all the same?


----------



## Ylaw

Permanent Res said:


> Hi everybody. I applied for permanent residence in September 2014 using Vfs Global SA in Pretoria. When I go check on the status on their site, nothing has changed yet besides the application being submitted to Home Affairs. Can anyone help and let me know how long this will take? Also what is the difference when applying using VFS, than using the DHA process? Is it all the same?


From what I understand the DHA no longer takes any part in accepting applications - the only part DHA plays is processing the visa. All submissions go through VFS, so here you don't have a choice whether to apply through DHA or VFS, VFS is your only option. 

On the VFS website, a processing period of minimum 8 months is mentioned.


----------



## Chidaz

Portak said:


> Got it. Thanks


Hi Portak,

Did you get help from Joyce?


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Hi Portak,
> 
> Did you get help from Joyce?


I called the phone number provided but she didn't pick. I tried a couple of times but she didn't pick. I, however, sent an email to the minister and one guy sent me an email asking me to send my docs again but has since being stucked on 103 since 11 Nov.


----------



## Chidaz

Portak said:


> I called the phone number provided but she didn't pick. I tried a couple of times but she didn't pick. I, however, sent an email to the minister and one guy sent me an email asking me to send my docs again but has since being stucked on 103 since 11 Nov.


Called her and she picked. She told me to wait when its done i will receive an sms. Mine has been stuck on 103 since 7 Oct.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Called her and she picked. She told me to wait when its done i will receive an sms. Mine has been stuck on 103 since 7 Oct.


Guess it's not worth calling her then because we all know we shall get SMS when fininalized. This is no news


----------



## salis

Portak said:


> Guess it's not worth calling her then because we all know we shall get SMS when fininalized. This is no news


tried to call and send emails, but still no response. I submitted my app for PR since March 2014, and still stuck on code 103. Hopefully it will be out before the end of february. My current permit will be expired by then.


----------



## prasadthutta

*PR Status*

Hey Guyz, Just joined this forum

I have applied my PR on spousal basis at Durban VFS office in August 2014, the VFS status says the application is forwarded to Head Office. When I am trying to check my status on DHA, it says "no application", I have been reading some posts about "Codes" but mine does not show anything at all....i know its weird but if anyone came across the same situation please let me know, it would be a great help  

Regards
Prasad:confused2:


----------



## Skilled

prasadthutta said:


> Hey Guyz, Just joined this forum
> 
> I have applied my PR on spousal basis at Durban VFS office in August 2014, the VFS status says the application is forwarded to Head Office. When I am trying to check my status on DHA, it says "no application", I have been reading some posts about "Codes" but mine does not show anything at all....i know its weird but if anyone came across the same situation please let me know, it would be a great help
> 
> Regards
> Prasad:confused2:


Applications submitted via VFS can not be traced from DHA website. The reference numbers are different. I understand VFS has their own platform for tracking applications, kindly use that one.


----------



## prasadthutta

Hi Skilled

Thanks so much for your Info, i never knew this before.....which means I can only track my app through VFS tracking right? 

Any idea, how long its taking for PR on spousal basis.....VFS says 8 months, but I am not sure about it. My visa is expiring in few months time, the irritating thing about SA permits and extensions are that you have to provide PCC from all the countries you lived in the past 10 years, and its expensive from UK and USA. I do not understand the logic behind it, no other country has this system i am afraid.

Regards
Prasad


----------



## Skilled

prasadthutta said:


> Hi Skilled
> 
> Thanks so much for your Info, i never knew this before.....which means I can only track my app through VFS tracking right?
> 
> Any idea, how long its taking for PR on spousal basis.....VFS says 8 months, but I am not sure about it. My visa is expiring in few months time, the irritating thing about SA permits and extensions are that you have to provide PCC from all the countries you lived in the past 10 years, and its expensive from UK and USA. I do not understand the logic behind it, no other country has this system i am afraid.
> 
> Regards
> Prasad


My relative applied end of April a PR based on Spousal and she collected it first week of January. She got the SMS 20th or 21st December 2014. I want to add that the certificate is very different from the one we got. It's complete different.

*-only one person sign it now
-no hologram
-the water mark and the paper is different to the previous certificate (greenish in color)
-info is now printed not written by hand
-they only mention the section under which PR falls. 
-it doesn't have a section of conditions (my wife's has a section with conditions)
-the reference number you use to track the application is now on the certificate
*

So 8 months is definitely the period but there are few exceptional cases. I received mine in 3 months. I know people who have been waiting for it for more a year. 

To be on the safe side ensure you have everything in place should you require to re-new your permit. There is no other way but to remain on a valid visa or you can leave the country and only come back when your PR gets approved.


----------



## prasadthutta

Hey Skilled...thats awesome man...you are so lucky to get it in three months  well fingers cross.....and thanks for all the details you provided.....will wait and see......thanks man

Regards
Prasad


----------



## Chidaz

salis said:


> tried to call and send emails, but still no response. I submitted my app for PR since March 2014, and still stuck on code 103. Hopefully it will be out before the end of february. My current permit will be expired by then.


Hey Salis, did you manage to get hold of any one? were your emails replied?


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Hey Salis, did you manage to get hold of any one? were your emails replied?



also experiencing same delay. I made my application in January 2014 and the application was stuck on 102 for 5 months, moved to 103 on 11 Nov and stuck there since then.

I have lodged a complaint with the call centre, the minister, public protector and the presidential hotline but there seems to be no progress. They allocated one Johannes to follow up on my case but all I get from him are emails to the DDG and other staff members which am copied but nothing happens. There've been about 8th email followups but nothing is changing. Am tired of them now.


----------



## salis

Hi Chidaz,

I followed the same way as Portak, I got some emails back that my application is getting attention and it is going to be processed. But I don't know if it is going to be finalised soon. I am preparing my self to go home and wait for the outcome from there. My current exceptional skills work permit is expiring the end of next month, and I don't want to take any risk by staying here without a valid visa. All what I have now, is praying and crosing my fingers to hear some good news ASAP.


----------



## Portak

salis said:


> Hi Chidaz,
> 
> I followed the same way as Portak, I got some emails back that my application is getting attention and it is going to be processed. But I don't know if it is going to be finalised soon. I am preparing my self to go home and wait for the outcome from there. My current exceptional skills work permit is expiring the end of next month, and I don't want to take any risk by staying here without a valid visa. All what I have now, is praying and crosing my fingers to hear some good news ASAP.



Hi,

I think readymade emails seem to be just formality. They send to you just to get you off. I have been getting those emails since October 2014 and nothing seems to change. You call even the so called assigned people by DHA as seen on their website but they tell you to wait for the SMS or contact your office of application.


----------



## zizebra

salis said:


> Hi Chidaz,
> 
> I followed the same way as Portak, I got some emails back that my application is getting attention and it is going to be processed. But I don't know if it is going to be finalised soon. I am preparing my self to go home and wait for the outcome from there. My current exceptional skills work permit is expiring the end of next month, and I don't want to take any risk by staying here without a valid visa. All what I have now, is praying and crosing my fingers to hear some good news ASAP.


Have you considered extending TRP while waiting for PR.


----------



## salis

zizebra said:


> Have you considered extending TRP while waiting for PR.


I am planing to extend it in my country of origin, it doesn't take longer to get TRP abroad.


----------



## LegalMan

salis said:


> I am planing to extend it in my country of origin, it doesn't take longer to get TRP abroad.


Hi salis, 

Please note that the exceptional skills work visa is no longer being extended, as of May last year. What is your profession?


----------



## salis

[QUTE=LegalMan;6289321]Hi salis, 

Please note that the exceptional skills work visa is no longer being extended, as of May last year. What is your profession?[/QUOTE]

Hi Legal Man,

I think I should apply for a critical skills visa 60 days prior my current permit expired here in south africa. I took a risk by waiting for my PR, and I didn't apply for it. Now, I think I should just keep on waiting, if my PR is not out by the last week of February, I will just travel back to my country and apply for a critical skills visa from there, so it will allow me to come back and collect my PR if the outcome is positive. This is my plan now, but if you have any advice, it will be much appreciated. By the way, I am a scientific researcher with a South African PhD!


----------



## Chidaz

The lady who called me from DH after logging a query through the ministers twitter account said January,February and March 2014 are being processed. This makes sense because a friend of mine who applied exactly 3 weeks after me received his permanent residents 2 weeks ago. I just hope they will release my outcome soon as my current permit expires end of April.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> The lady who called me from DH after logging a query through the ministers twitter account said January,February and March 2014 are being processed. This makes sense because a friend of mine who applied exactly 3 weeks after me received his permanent residents 2 weeks ago. I just hope they will release my outcome soon as my current permit expires end of April.


It makes sense. A friend of mine who applied after me also got his. I dont know on what basis they decided to process applications after Jan, Feb and March when they had not processed these months. I spoke to Joyce and she indictated I should expect an SMS from 6-8 weeks. So I guess the pieces are fitting together now. Hope they come out soon


----------



## Portak

Does anyone know when the online status checking will be back. Its not been working for about 2 days now


----------



## LegalMan

Portak said:


> Does anyone know when the online status checking will be back. Its not been working for about 2 days now


Hi Portak, 

The tracking system on the VFS website is working now. If you still can't get on, email their helpline, they will respond within 24hours.


----------



## Portak

LegalMan said:


> Hi Portak,
> 
> The tracking system on the VFS website is working now. If you still can't get on, email their helpline, they will respond within 24hours.


Sorry, I didn't indicate. I meant the DHA one


----------



## Chidaz

online status verification service has been suspended, call center is next. How are we going to check our application status.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> online status verification service has been suspended, call center is next. How are we going to check our application status.



That's the question. Call centre can't even check for you. They rely on same system


----------



## salis

Chidaz said:


> online status verification service has been suspended, call center is next. How are we going to check our application status.


Hi Chidaz,

The call center also doesn't have access to the system due to some technical problems in their data base!!


----------



## LegalMan

Portak said:


> Sorry, I didn't indicate. I meant the DHA one


Hi Portak, 

Was your application submitted through DHA or VFS?


----------



## Portak

LegalMan said:


> Hi Portak,
> 
> Was your application submitted through DHA or VFS?


Hi LegalMan,

My application was submitted through DHA in January 2014.


----------



## Fynbos

Hi Portak

Yes, that is a big problem. 
According to Cape Town DHA, Head Office in Pretoria switched off the tracking system from their side last week, which means no DHA branch can do tracking or even issue permits that have clearly been awarded, since it needs to reflect on the system first.
We are in the process of finding out what is going on and will update the forum as soon as we hear anything, however this morning it was still switched off.

Sincerely hoping it's switched on soon.


----------



## Portak

Fynbos said:


> Hi Portak
> 
> Yes, that is a big problem.
> According to Cape Town DHA, Head Office in Pretoria switched off the tracking system from their side last week, which means no DHA branch can do tracking or even issue permits that have clearly been awarded, since it needs to reflect on the system first.
> We are in the process of finding out what is going on and will update the forum as soon as we hear anything, however this morning it was still switched off.
> 
> Sincerely hoping it's switched on soon.


Hi,

I have no idea what DHA is up to. Per the information on the website, it seems they, intentionally, are doing that. Worst thing is that not even the call centre is able to check the status of one's application.


----------



## Fynbos

It seems that way, yes. It's very frustrating indeed, but perseverance prevails!


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> The lady who called me from DH after logging a query through the ministers twitter account said January,February and March 2014 are being processed. This makes sense because a friend of mine who applied exactly 3 weeks after me received his permanent residents 2 weeks ago. I just hope they will release my outcome soon as my current permit expires end of April.


Hi Chidaz,

Have you received any information from DHA with regards to processing? I have been pushing for sometime now but still no progress yet though emails are flying around among the guys at DHA about my application. Unfortunately, am unable to check status.


----------



## Chidaz

nothing yet since the last call i received about 2 weeks ago. I haven't stopped pushing though. My advice is don't loose hope, keep pushing on twitter, emails and any other form that you can think of. we have come a long way all we can do is hope the minister will do something about it.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> nothing yet since the last call i received about 2 weeks ago. I haven't stopped pushing though. My advice is don't loose hope, keep pushing on twitter, emails and any other form that you can think of. we have come a long way all we can do is hope the minister will do something about it.


Yh. Am hopeful. Am pushing them. How often do you send them emails and others?


----------



## Chidaz

Portak said:


> Yh. Am hopeful. Am pushing them. How often do you send them emails and others?


emails twice a week but i am starting to think its not good enough


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> emails twice a week but i am starting to think its not good enough



Hi Chidaz,

Do they reply you. I think the Joyce lady is heartless. They have been several emails sent to her from different quarters about my application in which I'm carbon-copied but she is yet to reply. I managed to speak to her once on phone and all what she said was that I should wait for an SMS. What a country!


----------



## Chidaz

i am getting replies from Shadrick. Joyce never replied. I am hoping Shadrick will keep putting pressure from his side to the guy who is always ccd in the emails. I think that guy is the one with my file.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> i am getting replies from Shadrick. Joyce never replied. I am hoping Shadrick will keep putting pressure from his side to the guy who is always ccd in the emails. I think that guy is the one with my file.


Hi Chidaz,

Is Shadrick the one who always forwards your emails to the responsible pple to provide update. The one who I send him emails to is Johannes and he just forwards to some staff. Is this the same process Shadrick follows in your case.


----------



## Chidaz

yes same structure, but mine is forwarded to one person


----------



## Portak

Hi All,

Does anyone have any news on when this online status verification service will be restored. I have been calling DHA call centre but everyday, they tell you to call back after three days time. This is really annoying and frustrating


----------



## Fynbos

Hi Portak
Unfortunately there's no end in sight yet with regards to a specific date. Everyone is hanging in limbo.
We have a representative at DHA almost every second day speaking to the staff to find out what the situation is on the ground.
We will inform the forum as soon as the system is back online again.

In the meantime, hang tight.


----------



## Portak

Fynbos said:


> Hi Portak
> Unfortunately there's no end in sight yet with regards to a specific date. Everyone is hanging in limbo.
> We have a representative at DHA almost every second day speaking to the staff to find out what the situation is on the ground.
> We will inform the forum as soon as the system is back online again.
> In the meantime, hang tight.


Thank you Fynbos


----------



## Fynbos

Hi everyone

Our rep just got back from DHA. The word from DHA Head Office in Pretoria is that, if all goes well, the system will be up and running again sometime on Friday (tomorrow).
We will phone them tomorrow to confirm and will also post an update on the forum.

With bated breath,


----------



## load_shedder

Hi Fynbos,

Looking forward to hear what the situation is at the DHA.
I'm sure there are many people out there pulling their hair and holding breath right now.

I hope load shedding hasn't affected the process time


----------



## Fynbos

Hi all.

We phoned them again a while ago to find out what the situation is.
No news at the moment. We will continue to contact them and update the forum as soon as we find out that it's up and running again.


----------



## Portak

Fynbos said:


> Hi all.
> 
> We phoned them again a while ago to find out what the situation is.
> No news at the moment. We will continue to contact them and update the forum as soon as we find out that it's up and running again.


Hi Fynbos,

Did you get any news from them? It's still down.


----------



## Portak

Fynbos said:


> Hi all.
> 
> We phoned them again a while ago to find out what the situation is.
> No news at the moment. We will continue to contact them and update the forum as soon as we find out that it's up and running again.


Hi Fynbos,

I see the system is offline. Any news from DHA as to when it shall be restored.


----------



## Fynbos

Hi everyone

No news as of yet.
Our rep will make contact with them again today, as it is still offline. We spoke to someone on Friday who said it would be on by close of business on Friday, but subsequently that did not happen.
I will update the forum if we receive any news from them.


----------



## Daddy

Hi All,
I have been told by Joyce (from head office ) that the system is back- but I see no change in the website status check


----------



## Portak

Daddy said:


> Hi All,
> I have been told by Joyce (from head office ) that the system is back- but I see no change in the website status check


Hi. 

I think she just told you that to get you off her back.


----------



## Fynbos

We phoned Head Office now and our rep just returned from DHA Cape Town - system is still offline.


----------



## Daddy

Hi there-
I have just spoke to one dha head office official and she told me that regional offices can call them to check outcome.


----------



## Fynbos

Hi, we checked again and it is still offline. You might be able to find out the status of an application via phone perhaps, but no permits can be issued if the system is not switched on - and that is where the problems are.
We will continue to contact DHA regularly and give any updates.


----------



## Portak

Fynbos said:


> Hi, we checked again and it is still offline. You might be able to find out the status of an application via phone perhaps, but no permits can be issued if the system is not switched on - and that is where the problems are.
> We will continue to contact DHA regularly and give any updates.


Hi Fynbos,

I gave the call centre a call but it's also offline from their side as well


----------



## load_shedder

Am I correct to assume that for over two weeks the Home Affairs has been unable to track visa applications and also unable to issue visas?

Does anyone know if they also have stopped processing visa applications as well?


----------



## Daddy

Hi there-
I applied for PR last year - 10 March 2014 under 27a - quota work permit
My application was stuck at code 104 since 7th November 2014
I just got SMS to collect my outcome in 5 workings days
I am electrical engineer - graduated at University of Johannesburg- and from Congo Drc

good luck to y'all


----------



## DumisaniBYO

Daddy said:


> Hi there-
> I applied for PR last year - 10 March 2014 under 27a - quota work permit
> My application was stuck at code 104 since 7th November 2014
> I just got SMS to collect my outcome in 5 workings days
> I am electrical engineer - graduated at University of Johannesburg- and from Congo Drc
> 
> good luck to y'all


@Daddy wow congrads to you , the turnaround seems like 8 - 16 months .


----------



## Portak

Daddy said:


> Hi there-
> I applied for PR last year - 10 March 2014 under 27a - quota work permit
> My application was stuck at code 104 since 7th November 2014
> I just got SMS to collect my outcome in 5 workings days
> I am electrical engineer - graduated at University of Johannesburg- and from Congo Drc
> 
> good luck to y'all


Hi Daddy,

Congrats. For some of us, we're still waiting


----------



## load_shedder

Oh that's great news! Congrats!


----------



## Chidaz

Congadz. A few of my colleagues have received outcome this week as well.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Congadz. A few of my colleagues have received outcome this week as well.


Hi Chidaz,

When did those colleagues make their applications? Just want to align theirs to mine. I applied in January 2014 and still waiting with no information. It moved to 103- Processing at Head Office on 11-Nov-2014 and has been stuck there till now.


----------



## Chidaz

They all applied after me, I applied end of March. Some applied in April and some in May.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> They all applied after me, I applied end of March. Some applied in April and some in May.


Arnd same time as mine. What stage was it when you last checked?


----------



## Chidaz

Received a call from home affairs on 7 October. Send them all they requested. That same day it changed to stage 3 and it's been stuck there till the last time I was still able to check online. I think it's 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Portak

Hi All,

Has anyone received any information from DHA on when the track and trace will be running again? This is really frustrating!


----------



## Fynbos

Hi

Our representative just returned from DHA Cape Town. She was told now that the Track & trace system will not be switched on again, i.e. it is off permanently. This begs a lot of questions like how the pending applications will be dealt with and how will they be issued?
We are seeking clarity on the matter from a few more people at DHA and will be able to give clearer feedback by tomorrow. 

What we do know is that if you have your reference number that starts with "CPT xyz" (in the case of a submission in Cape Town, e.g.), you would be able to track the application in person at the DHA and they would be able to issue it. They write it in a register and will then update the online system at a later stage. Whether this applies to all DHA's accross the country we do not yet know. All they have said is that they will no longer be dealing with any visa or permit applications at DHA from 1 March, even if it was submitted pre-VFS. How this will work in practice, we don't know. They are waiting for direction from Head Office.

We'll update the forum as oon as we have more info.


----------



## Portak

Fynbos said:


> Hi
> 
> Our representative just returned from DHA Cape Town. She was told now that the Track & trace system will not be switched on again, i.e. it is off permanently. This begs a lot of questions like how the pending applications will be dealt with and how will they be issued?
> We are seeking clarity on the matter from a few more people at DHA and will be able to give clearer feedback by tomorrow.
> 
> What we do know is that if you have your reference number that starts with "CPT xyz" (in the case of a submission in Cape Town, e.g.), you would be able to track the application in person at the DHA and they would be able to issue it. They write it in a register and will then update the online system at a later stage. Whether this applies to all DHA's accross the country we do not yet know. All they have said is that they will no longer be dealing with any visa or permit applications at DHA from 1 March, even if it was submitted pre-VFS. How this will work in practice, we don't know. They are waiting for direction from Head Office.
> 
> We'll update the forum as oon as we have more info.


This is really sickening. So what happens to us with still outstanding applications. SA must be bold and indicate if foreigners are not welcomed


----------



## Portak

Fynbos said:


> Hi
> 
> Our representative just returned from DHA Cape Town. She was told now that the Track & trace system will not be switched on again, i.e. it is off permanently. This begs a lot of questions like how the pending applications will be dealt with and how will they be issued?
> We are seeking clarity on the matter from a few more people at DHA and will be able to give clearer feedback by tomorrow.
> 
> What we do know is that if you have your reference number that starts with "CPT xyz" (in the case of a submission in Cape Town, e.g.), you would be able to track the application in person at the DHA and they would be able to issue it. They write it in a register and will then update the online system at a later stage. Whether this applies to all DHA's accross the country we do not yet know. All they have said is that they will no longer be dealing with any visa or permit applications at DHA from 1 March, even if it was submitted pre-VFS. How this will work in practice, we don't know. They are waiting for direction from Head Office.
> 
> We'll update the forum as oon as we have more info.



Hi Fynbos,

Just for information. Throughout your experience in dealing with DHA, have you expereince instances when a document is missing in an application that clearly was submitted and DHA don't call the applicant to submit it but disapprove it.


----------



## zizebra

Prior to existence of VFS they could call you and you could send the missing documents. I recall receiving a call to submit my marriage certificate. This had gone missing somehow.


----------



## Portak

zizebra said:


> Prior to existence of VFS they could call you and you could send the missing documents. I recall receiving a call to submit my marriage certificate. This had gone missing somehow.


Thanks for the information. I applied before VFS came. I was told they are busy with the adjudication and wanted to find out what happens when a document is missing bcos my application has been through many hands. 
Any idea of how long it takes to get SMS after adjudication?


----------



## Chidaz

Portak said:


> Hi Chidaz,
> 
> When did those colleagues make their applications? Just want to align theirs to mine. I applied in January 2014 and still waiting with no information. It moved to 103- Processing at Head Office on 11-Nov-2014 and has been stuck there till now.


Hi Portak, my colleagues applied in April and May(last few accepted submissions before VFS).

I applied on March 26 2014. 7 October 2014 a lady from the DHA called saying that copies of my passports and permits are missing from the file and i sent them the following day. It moved to stage 3 the same day she called me and since that day (7 October) they just say its at adjudication. Still waiting, but i am very much positive  that soon i will receive the sms.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Hi Portak, my colleagues applied in April and May(last few accepted submissions before VFS).
> 
> I applied on March 26 2014. 7 October 2014 a lady from the DHA called saying that copies of my passports and permits are missing from the file and i sent them the following day. It moved to stage 3 the same day she called me and since that day (7 October) they just say its at adjudication. Still waiting, but i am very much positive  that soon i will receive the sms.


Hi Chidaz, 

Thanks for the information but I will advise you push them.


----------



## Chidaz

I am pushing definitely. Just called the lady who processed it on stage 3 and she was shocked that I haven't received the outcome yet. She adviced me to go to the office of application because she no longer has access rights to my file on the system so she can't tell where it is.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> I am pushing definitely. Just called the lady who processed it on stage 3 and she was shocked that I haven't received the outcome yet. She adviced me to go to the office of application because she no longer has access rights to my file on the system so she can't tell where it is.


That's the problem. Also just found out yesterday that my file was lying unattended


----------



## noriki

hello guys 

i applied for my PR 22/8/2014 from SA embassy in Riyadh went to stage 102 in 29/09 and till last week still in 102. is there any way i can check my statues as im out of the country and i cant contact DHA and the embassy cant help


----------



## Chidaz

Portak said:


> That's the problem. Also just found out yesterday that my file was lying unattended


How did you find out. Who did you contact?


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> How did you find out. Who did you contact?


I sent an email to [email protected]. Saw her email on Twitter on the minister's page and she replied and copied a lady. So I sent an email to that lady.


----------



## Chidaz

cool stuff. I have been pushing through that route as well.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> cool stuff. I have been pushing through that route as well.


Hi Chidaz,

Is there any news on your application?


----------



## Chidaz

Nothing yet, I will go to the office of application sometime this week


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Nothing yet, I will go to the office of application sometime this week


Alright, keep us updated. I, also, haven't heard anything either


----------



## Chidaz

Portak said:


> Alright, keep us updated. I, also, haven't heard anything either


Received email saying " it's still on authorization stages. You will receive SMS when it's done" 

Now I am wondering when I should followup again. I don't understand why they can't see the bigger picture here . Isn't this clear that I am chasing them because they have been with the application for 12 months.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Received email saying " it's still on authorization stages. You will receive SMS when it's done"
> 
> Now I am wondering when I should followup again. I don't understand why they can't see the bigger picture here . Isn't this clear that I am chasing them because they have been with the application for 12 months.


Hi,

I also got an email from the lady who worked on my application that she had finished adjudicating and now left for approval. Am wondering too how long that approval will take and what's the outcome. How long has yours been on approval?


----------



## Chidaz

Not sure Portak. I can't even tell the difference between authorization and adjudication. Used to think adjudication was the last stage now today I see authorization stages.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Not sure Portak. I can't even tell the difference between authorization and adjudication. Used to think adjudication was the last stage now today I see authorization stages.



I don't think there is much difference. After adjudicating, I think, another person usually higher than the person who adjudicated must approve/review and after these reviews then probably go to the printing of certificates.


----------



## Chidaz

Any news forks?


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Any news forks?


Hi,

I haven't heard anything yet. I sent an email today but they haven't responded.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Any news forks?


Hi Chidaz,

Have you got any information about your application?


----------



## Chidaz

Yes, but no sms yet and no feedback on when i should expect it. Just soon.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Yes, but no sms yet and no feedback on when i should expect it. Just soon.



Hi,

Was it from the call centre?


----------



## Chidaz

from emails


----------



## Chidaz

hi Portak, 

when is your current permit expiring?


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> hi Portak,
> 
> when is your current permit expiring?


I was advised to renew my permit when I applied in 2014. It's expiring in 2019 but it's just the wait that's killing me.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> hi Portak,
> 
> when is your current permit expiring?


Hi. 

Have you received any good news?


----------



## Chidaz

nope.


----------



## Chidaz

Good day

Please be informed that your application is finalized, you can go and collect the outcome at the office of application after 5 working days.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Good day
> 
> Please be informed that your application is finalized, you can go and collect the outcome at the office of application after 5 working days.


Wow, is that your message? Congrats


----------



## Chidaz

yeah it is. Got an email from home affairs just after replying saying nope. Going next week Monday and i will update.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> yeah email from home affairs got in after replying saying nope. Going next week Monday and i will update.


Wow, congrats once again


----------



## DumisaniBYO

Chidaz said:


> yeah email from home affairs got in after replying saying nope. Going next week Monday and i will update.


Great news.......


----------



## salis

Chidaz said:


> yeah email from home affairs got in after replying saying nope. Going next week Monday and i will update.


Congratulations for the good news!


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> yeah it is. Got an email from home affairs just after replying saying nope. Going next week Monday and i will update.


Hi

Did you ever send an email to Joyce Mamabolo and got a reply? I was asked to contact her but she's never replied to my email.


----------



## Chidaz

You are so right she doesn't reply to emails. Out of the many emails I wrote to her, she responded twice. Can't wait to hear the outcome though, I just hope I am done with this stage and won't have to contact her ever again.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> You are so right she doesn't reply to emails. Out of the many emails I wrote to her, she responded twice. Can't wait to hear the outcome though, I just hope I am done with this stage and won't have to contact her ever again.


I guess you were lucky. She has never replied to a single email sent to her.


----------



## HB in Jozi

Portak said:


> I guess you were lucky. She has never replied to a single email sent to her.


Indeed you're lucky. She does not even reply to emails from senior DHA officials. That's what I was told at the Joburg DHA office.


----------



## IaminSA

Lets hope that all those waiting for PR in this forum will will also get it soon...


----------



## Portak

IaminSA said:


> Lets hope that all those waiting for PR in this forum will will also get it soon...


Yh but I've decided to leave them to do what they want.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> You are so right she doesn't reply to emails. Out of the many emails I wrote to her, she responded twice. Can't wait to hear the outcome though, I just hope I am done with this stage and won't have to contact her ever again.


Have u gone for your PR?


----------



## TKZ

Hie LegalMan. I need your advice and expertise here please. In March last year I applied for PRP under Quota Work Permit as a Mathematics Educator. My application stayed on code 102 for good 7 months. It then moved to code 103 in October last year. 5 months down the line no outcome yet. Is my application going to be considered positively since there are some changes effected as from June 2014. My worry is that Mathematics Educators are no longer under New critical Skills List for 2014/2015. What can I do to get these guys to work on my application. I have emailed the Minister who has send a letter from his office to the DG DHA, demanding an outcome by 10 March but' it's now 23 March' no outcome and no one has given me a feedback of my application. Thank you LegalMan.


----------



## Chidaz

Not yet


----------



## IaminSA

Did any one else in this form get any good news about their PR..?

Me still waiting.. completed 10 months since applied.


----------



## salis

IaminSA said:


> Did any one else in this form get any good news about their PR..?
> 
> Me still waiting.. completed 10 months since applied.


More than 1 year now and still no good news!


----------



## yojimbo

*How did you manage to check your status?*



noriki said:


> hello guys
> 
> i applied for my PR 22/8/2014 from SA embassy in Riyadh went to stage 102 in 29/09 and till last week still in 102. is there any way i can check my statues as im out of the country and i cant contact DHA and the embassy cant help


Hi, I wonder how you can check your status if application for PR done through the embassy. I understands that when done through VFS in SA you can at least track status on-line in VFS system, but when applied through embassy whole thing going directly to DHA bypassing VFS and no tracking is possible. At least that's what I was told in London consulate during my PR application on October 2014. I'm not too happy with it as they just taken my papers after interview and told to wait until they send me email to give an outcome. No receipts/ application number/ contact number etc was given. Simply wait at least 18 month and do not bother us (mind you it is virtually impossible to contact anyone there anyway). You imply that somehow it is possible to check status and stage of your appication if applied in Embassy. How exactly did you managed this?


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Not yet


Hi Chidaz,

Did you manage to go get it?


----------



## Chidaz

Rejected. No official letter yet from home affairs. Will have to wait for the letter before I appeal through vfs. Rejection reason in the system says missing police clearance.


----------



## Portak

Chidaz said:


> Rejected. No official letter yet from home affairs. Will have to wait for the letter before I appeal through vfs. Rejection reason in the system says missing police clearance.


Sorry about that. That's very inhumane. Couldn't they have called to ask for Police clearance since it's unlikely application will be accepted by them without police clearance. 
Who asisted you with finding out what the decision is. I'm still awaiting mine. The lady I used to call doesn't even pick her phone now.


----------



## Portak

*Authorization stage*

Hi Forum Members,

I just got an email that my application for PR is currently at authorization stage. 
May someone please help me in terms of time frames, how long it takes from this authorization stage before one gets an SMS.


----------



## SayansiScope

Portak said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> 
> I just got an email that my application for PR is currently at authorization stage.
> May someone please help me in terms of time frames, how long it takes from this authorization stage before one gets an SMS.


Hi Portak,

Good news, when did you apply? was it through the VFS or DHA?

Cheers,

Sayansi


----------



## DumisaniBYO

SayansiScope said:


> Hi Portak,
> 
> Good news, when did you apply? was it through the VFS or DHA?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sayansi


Hi all

Has anyone received a PR through VFS since the change in June 2014 ?

@ Potrak some good news 

Cheers


----------



## Daddy

Mine took 8 weeks at authorization stage- got my PR mid feb 2015. Applied on 10 March 2014.


----------



## Nomqhele

DumisaniBYO said:


> Hi all Has anyone received a PR through VFS since the change in June 2014 ? @ Potrak some good news  Cheers


Applied mine through VFS.The online tracking function states that my application was received at the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 07/02/2014 at 6:23:44am.

Still waiting and counting


----------



## Portak

I applied through DHA in January 2014.


----------



## noriki

Portak said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> 
> I just got an email that my application for PR is currently at authorization stage.
> May someone please help me in terms of time frames, how long it takes from this authorization stage before one gets an SMS
> 
> HI Portak
> who did you email for the update?


----------



## Portak

noriki said:


> Portak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Forum Members,
> 
> I just got an email that my application for PR is currently at authorization stage.
> May someone please help me in terms of time frames, how long it takes from this authorization stage before one gets an SMS
> 
> HI Portak
> who did you email for the update?
> 
> 
> 
> Emailed [email protected] and [email protected]
Click to expand...


----------



## Portak

Hi All,

Has anyone got any good news about his/her PR application?


----------



## Nomqhele

Portak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone got any good news about his/her PR application?


Will there be any known PR applications that were applied through VFS that are out? .VFS website state a minimum processing time of at least 9 months-which is partially fair considering the handling fees which they charge


----------



## Brightmur

Good day Forum

Has anyone who applied for PR in May 2014 received an outcome, I applied through DHA before the introduction of the amendments of the immigration law. I have contacted DHA & they have been saying its at authorization stage for the past 3 months, what does authorisation stage mean? Any help will greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daddy

Hi - mine took 4 months at that stage 
I applied in March 2014 - got PR in February 2015
I think authorization stage is where the adjudicator check your file and send it to a senior manager for approval - law enforcement can also take place at this stage whereby more check up need to be done ( verification of documents) if any doubt-
Good luck


----------



## Zakwan

Mine is pending from past 18 months  . Tired . I don't know how this DHA people work


----------



## Portak

Zakwan said:


> Mine is pending from past 18 months  . Tired . I don't know how this DHA people work


Mine has been at authorisation date since Feb/March. Have contacted them and being told application has been dealt with and will be informed of outcome but two weeks now and haven't heard of the outcome. Tried calling Akasia where I applied but they don't even pick up phone.


----------



## Portak

*Sms*

Hi All.

I wanted to find out if DHA still sends SMS on finalization of application submitted via DHA. I was informed my application has been dealt with and will be informed of the outcome but almost 4 weeks now and haven't got any SMS. Tried calling but they don't pick up.


----------



## salis

Portak said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I wanted to find out if DHA stil sends SMS on finalization of application submitted via DHA. I was informed my application has been dealt with and will be informed of the outcome but almost 4 weeks now and haven't got any SMS. Tried calling but they don't pick up.



Hi Portak, I received an email from DHA in the 19th of February saying "your query is hereby acknowledged and you will be contacted*with the outcome" but still no outcome yet. By the way, tow friends of mine who applied in may 2014 before the new immigration regulation, got their PR after receiving an SMS to collect the outcome.


----------



## Brightmur

Hello Legalman

I would like you to advise me on the same matter as the others have said above, I applied for my PR in May 2014 & they still saying its on authorization stage I will receive the outcome soon, 3 weeks ago Alice from DHA told me to resend all documents I had submitted so they could re adjudicate, but still to date she has not responded and no outcome yet , is it wise for me to rather engage a immigration consultant at this point to make a follow up on my behalf or what would you advise for me to get an outcome. I have a quota permit and applied under section 27 a.


----------



## Portak

Brightmur said:


> Hello Legalman
> 
> I would like you to advise me on the same matter as the others have said above, I applied for my PR in May 2014 & they still saying its on authorization stage I will receive the outcome soon, 3 weeks ago Alice from DHA told me to resend all documents I had submitted so they could re adjudicate, but still to date she has not responded and no outcome yet , is it wise for me to rather engage a immigration consultant at this point to make a follow up on my behalf or what would you advise for me to get an outcome. I have a quota permit and applied under section 27 a.



I have got no idea what's happening. Also being application has been dealt with and would receive outcome in due course but for almost 4 weeks now, I still haven't received any notification for collection.


----------



## Portak

salis said:


> Hi Portak, I received an email from DHA in the 19th of February saying "your query is hereby acknowledged and you will be contacted*with the outcome" but still no outcome yet. By the way, tow friends of mine who applied in may 2014 before the new immigration regulation, got their PR after receiving an SMS to collect the outcome.


Just for information, I called DHA today and was told applications submitted before VFS came will now have to be sent to the office of application through the provincial manager so it will take a bit longer to get to the office of application. I don't know reason for doing so but that's what I heard.


----------



## Portak

*Sms*



salis said:


> Hi Portak, I received an email from DHA in the 19th of February saying "your query is hereby acknowledged and you will be contacted*with the outcome" but still no outcome yet. By the way, tow friends of mine who applied in may 2014 before the new immigration regulation, got their PR after receiving an SMS to collect the outcome.



Hi,

Have you received any SMS yet? Am told all applications submitted before VFS have to be collected at the Provincial Manager's office in Bramfontein Joburg. The provincial manager said I should wait for SMS but I don't know when. I guess I may go there this weekend whether I get an SMS or not.


----------



## salis

Portak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you received any SMS yet? Am told all applications submitted before VFS have to be collected at the Provincial Manager's office in Bramfontein Joburg. The provincial manager said I should wait for SMS but I don't know when. I guess I may go there this weekend whether I get an SMS or not.


Hi, I didn't receive any SMS yet! still waiting. Your information about collection at the Provincial manager's office in bramfontein joburg is correct, a friend of mine collected his PR from their last week after he received an SMS to collect the outcome.


----------



## Portak

salis said:


> Hi, I didn't receive any SMS yet! still waiting. Your information about collection at the Provincial manager's office in bramfontein joburg is correct, a friend of mine collected his PR from their last week after he received an SMS to collect the outcome.


Hi.

Thanks for the confirmation. Did ur friend apply for the ID at same office or another office? Not sure if it's possible to apply for ID there


----------



## salis

Portak said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation. Did ur friend apply for the ID at same office or another office? Not sure if it's possible to apply for ID there


My friend didn't apply for an ID yet. But it could be possible to apply for an ID there.


----------



## ZSA

hi guys 

I received email from DHA for confirmation where they should send my outcome of finalized permanent residence application. as i applied in SA embassy in my country 
anyone has any idea how many days must i wait before i go to the embassy to collect it 

thanks


----------



## Portak

salis said:


> Hi, I didn't receive any SMS yet! still waiting. Your information about collection at the Provincial manager's office in bramfontein joburg is correct, a friend of mine collected his PR from their last week after he received an SMS to collect the outcome.



Hi All,

I collected my PR on Wednesday at the Bramfontein office. You may go to the office and check yours.


----------



## salis

Portak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I collected my PR on Wednesday at the Bramfontein office. You may go to the office and check yours.


Hi Portak, congratulation, I am very happy for you man, you gave us hope!


----------



## Brightmur

Congratulations Portak , did you receive an sms before you went to collect?


----------



## Portak

Thanks. 

I didn't get any SMS. The outcome was dispatched from Pretoria to the Bramfontein office on 14-May-2015 but the Bramfontein office never "bothered" to send email or SMS. Please go there in person


----------



## zizebra

After 1 and half years iam a holder of an SA ID. Got a surprise sms on Thursday and collected Friday.


----------



## Portak

zizebra said:


> After 1 and half years iam a holder of an SA ID. Got a surprise sms on Thursday and collected Friday.



Congrats.

Did you go through marriage? If yes, how long did it take?


----------



## DumisaniBYO

ZSA said:


> hi guys
> 
> I received email from DHA for confirmation where they should send my outcome of finalized permanent residence application. as i applied in SA embassy in my country
> anyone has any idea how many days must i wait before i go to the embassy to collect it
> 
> thanks


Hi ZSA

When did you apply ?


----------



## ZSA

DumisaniBYO said:


> Hi ZSA
> 
> When did you apply ?


hi DumisaniBYO

i replied in 24/8/2014 from the embassy 
received in DHA in Pretoria in 29/09/2014


----------



## SmallBoy

Congratulations... Is there any one that has received an outcome for applications done at VFS for PR?


----------



## jumthab

My husband applied for PR permit (27(b) extraordinary sikills) through vfs on 15/10/2014...and received the certificate last week. Quite surprised as we expected it to take much longer.

We submitted our application together; mine was for a spousal visa (given that we are married for < 5yrs),..but mine is still under adjudication with the DHA..

Legalman/Fynbos,please what do you suggest i do at this stage?...wait for the outcome or submit a new application since my husband now has the PR permit? please note that I still hold the accompany spouse visa based on my husband's previous exceptional skills visa.


----------



## SmallBoy

jumthab said:


> My husband applied for PR permit (27(b) extraordinary sikills) through vfs on 15/10/2014...and received the certificate last week. Quite surprised as we expected it to take much longer.
> 
> We submitted our application together; mine was for a spousal visa (given that we are married for < 5yrs),..but mine is still under adjudication with the DHA..
> 
> Legalman/Fynbos,please what do you suggest i do at this stage?...wait for the outcome or submit a new application since my husband now has the PR permit? please note that I still hold the accompany spouse visa based on my husband's previous exceptional skills visa.


Hi there.. I am in the same boat. I applied in July 2014 under 27a and the status also still says under adjudication with the DHA.


----------



## DumisaniBYO

jumthab said:


> My husband applied for PR permit (27(b) extraordinary sikills) through vfs on 15/10/2014...and received the certificate last week. Quite surprised as we expected it to take much longer.
> 
> We submitted our application together; mine was for a spousal visa (given that we are married for < 5yrs),..but mine is still under adjudication with the DHA..
> 
> Legalman/Fynbos,please what do you suggest i do at this stage?...wait for the outcome or submit a new application since my husband now has the PR permit? please note that I still hold the accompany spouse visa based on my husband's previous exceptional skills visa.


wow great news finally some positive results


----------



## Tom Joad

Hi there

Is anyone able to shed some light on the latest Immigraion Act (2014) in terms of PR and proof of marriage to RSA souse - 2 vs 5 years.

I have been informed by a local immigration practitioner that this requirement has now been reduced to 2 years while both VFS and DHA still claim it's 5 years

Anyone have experience with this? I would not like to apply prematurely (4 years married now) and risk rejection. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brightmur

At what stage does anapplication get rejected ,is it at adjudication stage authorization stage, does any one know, please share your experience . My other question is that if one has made an application for the whole family and all the documents for the principal applicant are in order but the accompanying spouse's documents have a document missing, can the DHA reject the whole application or they will reject the one for the spouse only & issue to the principal applicant.


----------



## Suzy Viegas

Hi Legal Man,
We have submitted an application for PR for my husband on 3rd May 2011 directly to Springs DHA (prior to VFS). After many enquiries we learnt via Customer Services that the file could not be found. All the supporting docs were sent and attached to a new case number in Dec 2013. More enquiries, emails, phone calls, etc and now in May 2015 another case was opened and supporting docs attached again. Have just about contacted everybody at HA! No feedback on the current status. This relates to a direct spousal PR. We are both senior citizens with a pension income. Any advice on what should we do or information on DHA's plans to clear long outstanding aplications would be greatlty appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Retha

Hi All

I have applied for my PR in March 2014. Just received a response email after many emails I have sent. The email informs me that my enquiry has been forwarded to PR section for distribution and finalization and that I will be informed via enquiry hub if there is any additional information needed from my side.
A month ago I was told my application has been adjudicated and awaiting signature.
Can anyone tell me what all this means because I am very much confused and very much frustrated.

Retha.


----------



## Brightmur

Retha under what section did you apply?


----------



## Juano

Hi there, I applied for PR, extraordinary skills first day VFS opened the doors in Cape Town, its now over a year and the VFS tracking still says: "received at the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 02-Jul-2014". 
- Is there a list of the different status updates of VFS? like what will happen next... 
- is there any way to find out more details, like if they have looked at it already, etc. ... 

Thanks


----------



## Retha

S26(b)


----------



## Niek

*Also waiting since June 2014*



Juano said:


> Hi there, I applied for PR, extraordinary skills first day VFS opened the doors in Cape Town, its now over a year and the VFS tracking still says: "received at the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 02-Jul-2014".
> - Is there a list of the different status updates of VFS? like what will happen next...
> - is there any way to find out more details, like if they have looked at it already, etc. ...
> 
> Thanks


I'm also waiting since June 2014 for PR application. I get the feeling that the first batches from June 2014 are treated as backlog and do not have priority. I think that because if you type in random numbers on the VFS tracking page than you'll find that almost all of them have 02-Jul-2014 or 23-Jun-2014 as date received by DHA. Other tracking numbers will show you that the adjudicated application is ready or picked up.

So it looks like you and I are in the same boat. It's very frustrating because my life is basically on hold now...


----------



## ZimGirl

*5 months for PR application*

Hi all,

I've been following this thread for a few months, and it has been very informative. I am posting this as it may be useful to someone else.

I have been on a quota work permit since December 2012, expiring December 2017. Prior to that I was on general work permits for 4 years, and before that I was on study permits for 4 years.

I applied for PR under section 26(a) on 28 January 2015 at the VFS centre in Rivonia. I got the shock of my life this morning, 5 August 2015, when I got an email from VFS saying the outcome was ready for collection! I collected my PR certificate in the afternoon.

I don't know if I just got *very* lucky, or if there are efficiencies on more recent applications for some reason :noidea: I have a mate who got his exceptional skills PR in 2014 in 3 months - this was before the VFS system was implemented. Perhaps it has got to do with the section under which the application is made?

Anyway, the VFS staff at the collections counter mentioned that the ID application process is much quicker now too because DHA verifies the PR for the ID section, and apparently the systems are now linked. I really hope this is true :fingerscrossed:


----------



## graciax452

*got an email....after 9 months*

Dear xxxxxx,

Your Outcome for application reference number:- PRPxxxxxx has been received at Visa & Permit Facilitation Centre on: 05/08/2015 17:23 and is ready for collection.
Please note this is an auto-generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.


That's the email I got today... I so hope it means I got it... just have to drive to Pretoria on Friday to Find out.

I applied last year in November, and the status only changed once in Feb that it was sent for adjudication at DHA, then today - Se only 2 statuses.

A friend who applied in October got her status 2 days ago
My sister got her ID SMS last week, she got her PR in 6 months, applied for ID got it about a year later
.... it seems they process in batches then.


----------



## Juano

Thats great news! All the best!


----------



## SmallBoy

Great news!!!

What category did you apply under?



graciax452 said:


> Dear xxxxxx,
> 
> Your Outcome for application reference number:- PRPxxxxxx has been received at Visa & Permit Facilitation Centre on: 05/08/2015 17:23 and is ready for collection.
> Please note this is an auto-generated e-mail. Please do NOT reply to this email.
> 
> 
> That's the email I got today... I so hope it means I got it... just have to drive to Pretoria on Friday to Find out.
> 
> I applied last year in November, and the status only changed once in Feb that it was sent for adjudication at DHA, then today - Se only 2 statuses.
> 
> A friend who applied in October got her status 2 days ago
> My sister got her ID SMS last week, she got her PR in 6 months, applied for ID got it about a year later
> .... it seems they process in batches then.


----------



## graciax452

I applied under 26a had a General work Permit since 2009 April. Fingers crossed i get it tomorrow


----------



## graciax452

I got it!! Yaaay...so happy that's done and dusted! Next stop HA for ID  Will go on Tuesday to apply, hope that's pain-free too


----------



## violina_bertony

*DR*

Good day . I am pretty new on forum but wanted to ask of anyone knows : I have applied for PR in October 2014. Already 10 month no information , applied via vfs. I Called to DHA help line and today they told me that I have to fax my application and proof of payment to them and they will escalate it. My point is 
Does anyone knows if dha help line just paying or it will actually help?
Thanks


----------



## ediwatt001

graciax452 said:


> I got it!! Yaaay...so happy that's done and dusted! Next stop HA for ID  Will go on Tuesday to apply, hope that's pain-free too


Congratulations!
What documents did you apply with? Please share.


----------



## Feastarr

Can one apply for PR if they have a work visa that's valid for five years, even if they just arrived in the country?

Thanks!


----------



## joe117

yes..provided the visa is a Critical skills visa


----------



## Brightmur

Home Affairs:Your application has been finalised.Please collect the outcome after 5 working days.Ref No:xxxxxxxxx.More info:0800601190 OR www.dha.gov.za, applied on the 9th May 2014, Section 27a, fingers crossed


----------



## ammara

hi. can anyone help plz i applied in january 2011 yes 2011 for prp and have not received it yet .I got interviewed at head office pretoria last year november since then no update .
i want to know how u track your case status yourself through the dha site .I got thr prp ref. no and case no from call centre but still cant track it .
plz if anyone can help me i will really apreciate it


----------



## graciax452

*application documents*



ediwatt001 said:


> Congratulations!
> What documents did you apply with? Please share.


Hi for PR i applied with the following:

Application Form - completed BI-947 online
2 Passport Photographs
Valid passport 
Photocopies of all pages in passport
Full birth certificate
Medical report (BI-811) 
Radiology report (BI-806) 
Zimbabwe Police Clearance
SA Police Clearance
A comprehensive curriculum vitae.
2 Testimonials from previous employers
BSc Cetificate 
HBSc Certifictae 
IITPSA- Membership Certificate
Offer of permanent employment (The work offer must clearly state the occupation and salary and benefits offered and may not be older than three months at the time of submission) 
Proof of five years continuous work permits status.
Appointment Letter
Latest reporting letter
Repatriation letter from employee
One month bank statement

Certified copies of all documentation for my records

For the ID I went with:
Passport
Photocopies of all stamped pages in passport
PR certificate and verified copy supplied by HA
Copy of Birth certificate


----------



## Brightmur

Went to collect the PRP after 15 months of waiting from the Polokwane provincial office only to find that my name was spelt wrongly, the home affairs officer told me to leave the certificate with him so he can send it back to head office, my wife's and kid's were all ok and I collected them. Has anyone experienced this and any advice will be appreciated. I am dumbfounded & my patience has been stretched to the limit, it's very painful.


----------



## SayansiScope

Brightmur said:


> Went to collect the PRP after 15 months of waiting from the Polokwane provincial office only to find that my name was spelt wrongly, the home affairs officer told me to leave the certificate with him so he can send it back to head office, my wife's and kid's were all ok and I collected them. Has anyone experienced this and any advice will be appreciated. I am dumbfounded & my patience has been stretched to the limit, it's very painful.


Hi Brightmur,

This is a really pain, they might take a couple of months again before your certificate is rectified. 

Didi you apply under new regulations?, which category did you apply for?

Regards,
SayansiScope.


----------



## ediwatt001

graciax452 said:


> Hi for PR i applied with the following:
> 
> Application Form - completed BI-947 online
> 2 Passport Photographs
> Valid passport
> Photocopies of all pages in passport
> Full birth certificate
> Medical report (BI-811)
> Radiology report (BI-806)
> Zimbabwe Police Clearance
> SA Police Clearance
> A comprehensive curriculum vitae.
> 2 Testimonials from previous employers
> BSc Cetificate
> HBSc Certifictae
> IITPSA- Membership Certificate
> Offer of permanent employment (The work offer must clearly state the occupation and salary and benefits offered and may not be older than three months at the time of submission)
> Proof of five years continuous work permits status.
> Appointment Letter
> Latest reporting letter
> Repatriation letter from employee
> One month bank statement
> 
> Certified copies of all documentation for my records
> 
> For the ID I went with:
> Passport
> Photocopies of all stamped pages in passport
> PR certificate and verified copy supplied by HA
> Copy of Birth certificate


Thank you.
What is a reporting letter? What is supposed to be on it?


----------



## graciax452

ediwatt001 said:


> Thank you.
> What is a reporting letter? What is supposed to be on it?


It was just a letter from work stating what I did I think

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightmur

Sanyani I applied on the old regulations under section 27a


----------



## pepsy

Adjudicated application ready for collection applied 17 March 2015 it has been quick hoping for the best


----------



## pepsy

Ediwatt001 its a letter that one got every year when you reporting on a quota work permit


----------



## ammara

hi 
can anyone plz tell me how long application takes at authorization stage and what exactly they do at this stage.


----------



## Brightmur

Just an update guys, I finally received by rectified PR certificate yesterday, submitted on 14/09/2015 at the premium vfs center, glad this is over, ID here I come


----------



## db29

Congrats, that was quick!


----------



## SayansiScope

Brightmur said:


> Just an update guys, I finally received by rectified PR certificate yesterday, submitted on 14/09/2015 at the premium vfs center, glad this is over, ID here I come


Congrats...


----------



## IamT

Hi, from the day u applied for out PRP, what sms did you receive regarding progress with your application?Did u get any emails too?

I applied in June for my PRP and I only received an sms and email that my application has been sent to Home Affairs and since then I have not received any sms or email regarding the application progress.

On VFS tracking, the status says that my application was received by DHA on 19 June 2015.

Thanx in advance for your reply.


----------



## graciax452

IamT said:


> Hi, from the day u applied for out PRP, what sms did you receive regarding progress with your application?Did u get any emails too?
> 
> I applied in June for my PRP and I only received an sms and email that my application has been sent to Home Affairs and since then I have not received any sms or email regarding the application progress.
> 
> On VFS tracking, the status says that my application was received by DHA on 19 June 2015.
> 
> Thanx in advance for your reply.


I got no other email or sms till the collection one 9 months after application 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Niek

*Still waiting...*



Niek said:


> I'm also waiting since June 2014 for PR application. I get the feeling that the first batches from June 2014 are treated as backlog and do not have priority. I think that because if you type in random numbers on the VFS tracking page than you'll find that almost all of them have 02-Jul-2014 or 23-Jun-2014 as date received by DHA. Other tracking numbers will show you that the adjudicated application is ready or picked up.
> 
> So it looks like you and I are in the same boat. It's very frustrating because my life is basically on hold now...


I'm still waiting now and have contacted an attorney. On 23 September my attorney sent a letter of demand to Home Affairs demanding an answer by 21 October. Unfortunately their was no response whatsoever.

The next step would be to would ask the High Court for an order that demands the Department of Home Affairs to give a response within 5 days from the court order. This will be an expensive course for me to take. Therefore I would like to get into contact with others who also applied through VFS in June 2014. Perhaps we can get a combined court case against Home Affairs.

Has anyone had any luck with taking Home Affairs to the High Court so far?


----------



## Tafadzwa

We also applied in July 2014 still no response from DHA tried emailing them,also tried phone calls still no feedback if we track the application the status is application received.


----------



## SAishome

Also applied in July 2014 but nothing yet


----------



## yojimbo

Please keep us updated on your story with Court and Letter of Demand. What happened? I'm waiting from Oct 2014 and seriously considering to take the same action. Any idea about level of costs involved even appoximately?


----------



## LegalMan

*Letter of demand*



Niek said:


> I'm still waiting now and have contacted an attorney. On 23 September my attorney sent a letter of demand to Home Affairs demanding an answer by 21 October. Unfortunately their was no response whatsoever.
> 
> The next step would be to would ask the High Court for an order that demands the Department of Home Affairs to give a response within 5 days from the court order. This will be an expensive course for me to take. Therefore I would like to get into contact with others who also applied through VFS in June 2014. Perhaps we can get a combined court case against Home Affairs.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck with taking Home Affairs to the High Court so far?


We have found that generally a High Court order is responded to very quickly, but that a letter of demand gets the same action. But there is no surety about this - it could happen that they do nothing.


----------



## MoneyRogino

Greetings all. I applied for Permanent Residence on September 2015 under the category of child of a citizen from my biological father. I am 27 and orignally from Zimbabwe. Having waited for a year ad 5 months, my PR application was ready for collection at VfS Global. I got there nervous with my brother who also applied for PR, to find out my application was granted (last month). All went well but when I tried to apply for my SA and was told that I couldn't because my English middle name is missing on my certificate. Same thing applies to my brother. What can I do? And what was the reason for the missing both English names? Is this a new rule? My first 3 names and surname are more than 20 characters?


----------



## sharder

About to apply for my Permanent Resident Permit in Port Elizabeth. Have all the documents including Police Clearances and medical. Married 5 years, living together in ZA for 7 years, child born here, finances fine. ... what can go wrong? 

Does my wife need to be interviewed? I cant find anything on VFS site about that.

Any recent experiences on Processing times? (I have about 12 months left on the current spousal visa)

Any suggestions on how to speed up processing time ? Does the VFS Premium lounge make any difference?

Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## Juano

Dear all 

I did post earlier in this thread, finally I received a change of status on the VFS tracking, however I do not know if this is actually progress: 

The current status is: 
Application XXX has been received at DHA on 7/2/2014 6:20:55 AM

The old status was:
Application XXX has been received at the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 02-Jul-2014

Please advise is this a progress? Otherwise I am willing to take different steps to receive an outcome.

All the best!


----------



## bhavesha

Juano said:


> Dear all
> 
> I did post earlier in this thread, finally I received a change of status on the VFS tracking, however I do not know if this is actually progress:
> 
> The current status is:
> Application XXX has been received at DHA on 7/2/2014 6:20:55 AM
> 
> The old status was:
> Application XXX has been received at the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 02-Jul-2014
> 
> Please advise is this a progress? Otherwise I am willing to take different steps to receive an outcome.
> 
> All the best!


Exactly in same situation!
I am hoping our files have been touched now and can expect some movement with our applications..ah, may be i am hoping against hope .. :-(

What different steps are you talking about?


----------



## nixapette

*PRP Applications Status with VFS Global*

Hi All, I applied for Permanent Residence Permit in July 2016 under the category Exceptional Skills 27(b). I also included my wife and 2 kids in my application. I just checked VFS website and the status just changed from "You application has been sent to D.H.A for adjudication" to "Your application has been received by D.H.A". Please does anyone know the meaning of this? Does it mean that they are currently processing our applications ?

Thanks.


----------



## ranganayaki

*Permenant Residance*

Hi All, i have applied for my permenant residance in 2014, i still did not receive my PR, how can i take this to court , please help


----------



## ranganayaki

Hi did u apply thru a agency, i have applied it in 2014 nov but still did not recieve it


----------



## ranganayaki

Hi i have applied my PR in nov 2014 , it says sent to adjurication dep since nov 2014, wating for PR, is there any way to escalate it to court


----------



## ranganayaki

*PR application*

Hi i have applied my PR in nov 2014 , it says sent to adjurication dep since nov 2014, wating for PR, is there any way to escalate it to court


----------



## ranganayaki

ZimGirl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a few months, and it has been very informative. I am posting this as it may be useful to someone else.
> 
> I have been on a quota work permit since December 2012, expiring December 2017. Prior to that I was on general work permits for 4 years, and before that I was on study permits for 4 years.
> 
> I applied for PR under section 26(a) on 28 January 2015 at the VFS centre in Rivonia. I got the shock of my life this morning, 5 August 2015, when I got an email from VFS saying the outcome was ready for collection! I collected my PR certificate in the afternoon.
> 
> I don't know if I just got *very* lucky, or if there are efficiencies on more recent applications for some reason :noidea: I have a mate who got his exceptional skills PR in 2014 in 3 months - this was before the VFS system was implemented. Perhaps it has got to do with the section under which the application is made?
> 
> Anyway, the VFS staff at the collections counter mentioned that the ID application process is much quicker now too because DHA verifies the PR for the ID section, and apparently the systems are now linked. I really hope this is true :fingerscrossed:



did u apply thru agency


----------



## Bwixie

Juano said:


> Dear all
> 
> I did post earlier in this thread, finally I received a change of status on the VFS tracking, however I do not know if this is actually progress:
> 
> The current status is:
> Application XXX has been received at DHA on 7/2/2014 6:20:55 AM
> 
> The old status was:
> Application XXX has been received at the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 02-Jul-2014
> 
> Please advise is this a progress? Otherwise I am willing to take different steps to receive an outcome.
> 
> All the best!


Hi there

I'm in the same boat with my son's PR app. I hope this means someone has finally unearthed the file. It's been almost 18 months since I applied :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chris_mave

nixapette said:


> Hi All, I applied for Permanent Residence Permit in July 2016 under the category Exceptional Skills 27(b). I also included my wife and 2 kids in my application. I just checked VFS website and the status just changed from "You application has been sent to D.H.A for adjudication" to "Your application has been received by D.H.A". Please does anyone know the meaning of this? Does it mean that they are currently processing our applications ?
> 
> Thanks.


Mine did the same thing - no clue what it means.


----------



## chris_mave

so my PRP application is now saying

Adjudicated Application for XXXXX has been received at the VFS Operation Hub on 10/4/2016 7:58:31 AM. Kindly note that the adjudicated outcome would be sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre in 1 working day.

i submitted 2 months ago.... Definately quicker these days


----------



## chris_mave

so my PRP application is now saying

Adjudicated Application for XXXXX has been received at the VFS Operation Hub on 10/4/2016 7:58:31 AM. Kindly note that the adjudicated outcome would be sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre in 1 working day.

i submitted 2 months ago.... Definately quicker these days. Will have to see tomorrow if its successful:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hassaant

Hi

Please would you let us know the outcome tomorrow .Also please tell us under which section you applied for Permanent Residency.

Thank you


----------



## chris_mave

Hassaant said:


> Hi
> 
> Please would you let us know the outcome tomorrow .Also please tell us under which section you applied for Permanent Residency.
> 
> Thank you


ok i will. i applied under 27(b)Extra ordinary skills.


----------



## dafila

chris_mave said:


> ok i will. i applied under 27(b)Extra ordinary skills.


Good, please let us know.

What did you use for this requirement : "A letter of motivation indicating the critical skills possessed by the applicant will be to the benefit of the South African environment in which he/she intends to operate and which relates to the critical skill in question" ??


----------



## Hassaant

Ok that's very very quick .But I curious to know the outcome of the application. Thank You very much for replying.


----------



## SA_ZAR

chris_mave said:


> so my PRP application is now saying
> 
> Adjudicated Application for XXXXX has been received at the VFS Operation Hub on 10/4/2016 7:58:31 AM. Kindly note that the adjudicated outcome would be sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre in 1 working day.
> 
> i submitted 2 months ago.... Definately quicker these days. Will have to see tomorrow if its successful:fingerscrossed:


Hey Chris,

Did you collected your outcome? 

Please let us know


----------



## chris_mave

SA_ZAR said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Did you collected your outcome?
> 
> Please let us know



Not yet
Status is still like this from yesterday - i am waiting for it to say ready to collect before i go :
Adjudicated Application for XXXXX has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 10/4/2016 8:41:58 AM. and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection.


----------



## Hassaant

Trust me it will change the status by latest lunch time to be honest.


Hassaan


----------



## Hassaant

Hi

It will be change by latest 2pm.Keep an eye.


----------



## chris_mave

Hassaant said:


> Hi
> 
> It will be change by latest 2pm.Keep an eye.


Still waiting eish. most probably tomorrow


----------



## SA_ZAR

chris_mave said:


> Still waiting eish. most probably tomorrow


Hello Chris,

Did you collect your outcome?


----------



## chris_mave

sorry for late update people. I GOT MY PR 
2 MONTHS PROCESSING
WAS PRINTED ON THE 27TH OF SEPTEMBER SO THEY WERE DONE IN LESS THAN 2 MONTHS

HAPPY DAYS


----------



## chris_mave

dafila said:


> Good, please let us know.
> 
> What did you use for this requirement : "A letter of motivation indicating the critical skills possessed by the applicant will be to the benefit of the South African environment in which he/she intends to operate and which relates to the critical skill in question" ??



I wrote a letter saying what job i do and where im currently working and that our company is working on projects good for south africa. it wasnt that much detailed but they just wanted it. hope it helps


----------



## Hassaant

Congratulations man.That's very good news.It means people applying under section 27(b) should be able to receive results in 2 months time.I just want to ask few questions if you don't mind.

1.Did you applied by yourself or by Immigration Agency?

2.Under what skills you applied.

Thanks alot.That's more than enough.


----------



## chris_mave

Hassaant said:


> Congratulations man.That's very good news.It means people applying under section 27(b) should be able to receive results in 2 months time.I just want to ask few questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1.Did you applied by yourself or by Immigration Agency?
> 
> 2.Under what skills you applied.
> 
> Thanks alot.That's more than enough.


Thanks. I did it myself because agency wanted 7000 rand on top of the DHA and VFS fees so i just registered and did the application myself. The documents are very similar to what you submit for critical skills.

My critical skills visa is for a software developer.


----------



## Hassaant

Perfect.I applied as Microsoft System Engineer basically IT .I 've got the Critical skills.I applied for Permanent Residency as well.Fingers crossed.Lets see.


----------



## chris_mave

Hassaant said:


> Perfect.I applied as Microsoft System Engineer basically IT .I 've got the Critical skills.I applied for Permanent Residency as well.Fingers crossed.Lets see.


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ebenezar1

congratulations Chris all the best in the future. 2 months must be record im sure.


----------



## chris_mave

Ebenezar1 said:


> congratulations Chris all the best in the future. 2 months must be record im sure.


thanks. im so relieved. i now need to do baby's and hubby's one.


----------



## Ebenezar1

chris_mave said:


> thanks. im so relieved. i now need to do baby's and hubby's one.


Are you a woman also wow. im a woman also and I applied for PRP on 18 Aug also hoping to apply for hubby and the kids.

Which permit is your partner using mine has a ZSP


----------



## chris_mave

Ebenezar1 said:


> Are you a woman also wow. im a woman also and I applied for PRP on 18 Aug also hoping to apply for hubby and the kids.
> 
> Which permit is your partner using mine has a ZSP


mine has a critical skills visa. but his experience is less than 5 years so he cant do a PRP on his own. We want to try as a spouse on mine. Is there a minimum number of years you need to be married?


----------



## Abi.Mayor

Hi everyone, I am new in this forum and I must say its quite informative.

I applied for my PR under section 27b Aug. 31. I have more than 8 years experience which is confirmed by professional body SACNASP in their letter of recommendation and had exceptional skill work permit visa. But the agent at VFS refused to accept it, saying I have to include work contract! 

I later submitted after insisting I have to submit as it is, he later wrote a comment at the last page saying I wanted to submit as it is. 

Guys, do you think this will have an effect on my application? anybody experienced such?


----------



## Bwixie

chris_mave said:


> mine has a critical skills visa. but his experience is less than 5 years so he cant do a PRP on his own. We want to try as a spouse on mine. Is there a minimum number of years you need to be married?


Hi there

I think the minimum is 5 years of marriage


----------



## DumisaniBYO

Bwixie said:


> Hi there
> 
> Hi Bwixie
> 
> When you applied for a PRP for your son which visa did he hold at the time ? I am planning on applying for a PRP for my daughter but she currently has a Visitors Visa valid for 3 years. VFS says you need a relative visa to apply for the PRP . I have been burnt by VFS before lol


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

I don't think there's a minimum period for marriage - otherwise how would civil partnerships still qualify?

I understand that you need to prove a "relationship" for a minimum 2 years


----------



## Bwixie

DumisaniBYO said:


> Bwixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Hi Bwixie
> 
> When you applied for a PRP for your son which visa did he hold at the time ? I am planning on applying for a PRP for my daughter but she currently has a Visitors Visa valid for 3 years. VFS says you need a relative visa to apply for the PRP . I have been burnt by VFS before lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Lol I have had my own share of running around with VFS . My son was also on the extended visitor visa when I applied for his PRP. VFS has stories but your daughter just needs a to be on a valid visa and you to be a PRP holder for her to apply as your dependant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hassaant

Hi 

I got my Permanent Residency under section 27(b) in 3 months.

Thank you everyone for the tips.


----------



## cpt123

*PRP feedback*

I have used this forum a lot and my wife has now received her PRP so I thought I would provide some feedback on the process.

My wife applied for PRP(spousal) In November 2014.
After getting a lawyer involved in September 2016 we got the permit today.

In my opinion there is no point in trying to contact or trying to get the DHA to escalate an application, it does nothing, our application only started to move once we got the lawyer involved.

I had been contacting DHA since June 2015 and you get sent from pillar to post but nothing happened until I got a lawyer to contact DHA. This then took about 3 months from the time the lawyer started contacting DHA until I received an outcome. The fee for the lawyer to chase up the DHA was R3500.

Good luck!


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

Depends. A direct contact with DHA can have it's benefits.

My daughter is an overstayer (unintentionally) and I was getting nowhere with to and fro emails with DHA and the immigration "lawyer" who I engaged with was a lazy oxygen thief.

So I went directly to the DHA office on Harrison Street in the CBD Johannesburg and spoke with a very helpful DHA officer who agreed that my girl's overstay was due to no fault on my behalf and would issue a letter of good conduct.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Hi all.

Its my turn now to post an update. I applied for my PR on 18 August and yesterday the staus on the tracking changed to application received for adjudication and today it has changed to adjudicated outcome will be available in 1 working day at the vfs center.

Im so nervous. Will update when I collect.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Wow. I got my PR yesterday it was approved in 3 months. under critical skills 27 B. Definitely quicker for critical skills.


----------



## doggers

cpt123 said:


> I have used this forum a lot and my wife has now received her PRP so I thought I would provide some feedback on the process.
> 
> My wife applied for PRP(spousal) In November 2014.
> After getting a lawyer involved in September 2016 we got the permit today.
> 
> In my opinion there is no point in trying to contact or trying to get the DHA to escalate an application, it does nothing, our application only started to move once we got the lawyer involved.
> 
> I had been contacting DHA since June 2015 and you get sent from pillar to post but nothing happened until I got a lawyer to contact DHA. This then took about 3 months from the time the lawyer started contacting DHA until I received an outcome. The fee for the lawyer to chase up the DHA was R3500.
> 
> Good luck!


Hello, I'm also originally from the UK, been married to my SA spouse for over 5 years so finally got round to applying for my PRP (spousal) in September. At the time VFS told me to expect a 8-10 month wait for the outcome, although I recent heard from an immigration advisor who informed a friend that they are spousal PRP applications are taking in excess of 2 years to process! This is extremely disheartening, especially because I naively the spousal permit was the easier option and I could have rather applied on critical skills...

Do you have any advice on getting a lawyer involved to chase up DHA? I understand it is too early to go down that road yet with my application being in for just 2 months. But how long would you advise I wait for before speaking to a lawyer? (I like to be prepared!)

Thanks in advance, Rach


----------



## Dondy

*Congrats *



Ebenezar1 said:


> Wow. I got my PR yesterday it was approved in 3 months. under critical skills 27 B. Definitely quicker for critical skills.


Congrats! I was waiting for your update & checking this site daily hahaha
I applied just 2 weeks after you did so crossing my fingers ti get mine before christmass


----------



## FASHYMAN

doggers said:


> Hello, I'm also originally from the UK, been married to my SA spouse for over 5 years so finally got round to applying for my PRP (spousal) in September. At the time VFS told me to expect a 8-10 month wait for the outcome, although I recent heard from an immigration advisor who informed a friend that they are spousal PRP applications are taking in excess of 2 years to process! This is extremely disheartening, especially because I naively the spousal permit was the easier option and I could have rather applied on critical skills...
> 
> Do you have any advice on getting a lawyer involved to chase up DHA? I understand it is too early to go down that road yet with my application being in for just 2 months. But how long would you advise I wait for before speaking to a lawyer? (I like to be prepared!)
> 
> Thanks in advance, Rach



hi 
i also applied just few days ago on 21 nov as 26b spousal PRP, and yes they did say it will take 8-10 months
my status now says application reached at DHA on 23 nov

u can email me [email protected] and we can share info regarding our applications


----------



## mjh

doggers said:


> Hello, I'm also originally from the UK, been married to my SA spouse for over 5 years so finally got round to applying for my PRP (spousal) in September. At the time VFS told me to expect a 8-10 month wait for the outcome, although I recent heard from an immigration advisor who informed a friend that they are spousal PRP applications are taking in excess of 2 years to process! This is extremely disheartening, especially because I naively the spousal permit was the easier option and I could have rather applied on critical skills...
> 
> Do you have any advice on getting a lawyer involved to chase up DHA? I understand it is too early to go down that road yet with my application being in for just 2 months. But how long would you advise I wait for before speaking to a lawyer? (I like to be prepared!)
> 
> Thanks in advance, Rach


Yes Doggers, I am experiencing the same. I applied in May 2015 on the basis of spousal relationship, being advised by the immigration consultant that this was more straight forward than the CSV route, although I should qualify under that route as well. I recently heard from the DHA that I am at stage 1 of 9, i.e. nothing happened in 18 months of waiting. I fully expect to receive an outcome in more than 2 years. I was also given the '8-12 months' timescales, which is exceeded for everyone going the spousal PR route.

In short I would advise all who are in the position to do so to apply via CSV in preference to spousal. Apparently 30% of the applications for Spousal get rejected on the basis of 'marriage of convenience' or fake marriage documentation, so certainly the DHA pays a lot of attention to the authenticity of the application based on spousal relationships - something that a lot of people, including me, did not consider as a potential problem when I applied.

Given that I will have to renew my TRP and also get another work endorsement, I'm probably now going to have to spend another R5000 per application on VFS fees, medicals, x-rays, police certificates. Not to mention the employers who get put off hearing of my immigration status


----------



## FASHYMAN

well i will wait 9 months and then i will go thru attorney to make it quick


----------



## Ebenezar1

Dondy said:


> Congrats! I was waiting for your update & checking this site daily hahaha
> I applied just 2 weeks after you did so crossing my fingers ti get mine before christmass



All the best. critical skills you will get it faster definitely.


----------



## wale112

Congrats bro. I look forward to getting mine soon too ray:


----------



## cpt123

doggers said:


> Hello, I'm also originally from the UK, been married to my SA spouse for over 5 years so finally got round to applying for my PRP (spousal) in September. At the time VFS told me to expect a 8-10 month wait for the outcome, although I recent heard from an immigration advisor who informed a friend that they are spousal PRP applications are taking in excess of 2 years to process! This is extremely disheartening, especially because I naively the spousal permit was the easier option and I could have rather applied on critical skills...
> 
> Do you have any advice on getting a lawyer involved to chase up DHA? I understand it is too early to go down that road yet with my application being in for just 2 months. But how long would you advise I wait for before speaking to a lawyer? (I like to be prepared!)
> 
> Thanks in advance, Rach


Hi Doggers,

I believe DHA will only start to prioritise PRP after applicants have been waiting a year. If you have not heard anything after a year I believe a lawyer would be useful but up to a year DHA can say it is within indicated timeframes and ignore requests.

Good luck


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

You're better off to withdraw the first application and make a new one based upon critical skills.


----------



## Bondnote

Hi all. 

Does the VFS tracking system ever show any other messages after "Application for xxx has been received at DHA on 10/4/2016"? 

I applied for PRP at the beginning of October 2016 under the special skills 27(b). I understand it will be a long wait, but want to know whether the VFS tracking page shows an useful information on the progress of my application or it will be stuck on that message until the application is finalised


----------



## wale112

*Cwp*

@LegalMan , I have few question on my critical work permit application. Can I ask on here as I cant send you private message as I am new user.

Many thanks.


----------



## wale112

Oyibopeppeh said:


> You're better off to withdraw the first application and make a new one based upon critical skills.


@Oyibopeppeh Pls how long does a normal critical work permit app should take? Mine is 7months now.

Kind regards


----------



## wale112

Ebenezar1 said:


> All the best. critical skills you will get it faster definitely.


Hi bro, How ca you assist me with helpful info on my app too? mine is 7months already plsssss..


Kind regards


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

wale112 said:


> @Oyibopeppeh Pls how long does a normal critical work permit app should take? Mine is 7months now.
> 
> Kind regards


How long is a piece of string?

It can vary from just a few days to several months, depending on the circumstances of the application and the location where the application is being made


----------



## wale112

Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## sp2801

Hi, 

We have applied for Perm Residency application in Sep 2015 with my wife as main applicant and me and my son as dependants. My wife is on Critical Skills Permit. She received her PR in April 2016 but we are still waiting for ours. I managed to get one response from DHA in Nov 2016, 

Precious Mufamadi on 08-Nov-2016 - "Kindly be informed that your applications are still under consideration at the adjudication stage 1, which consists of 9 stages of adjudication process. It is trusted that you will find this in good order"

Joyce Mamabolo on 11-Nov-2016 - "Please follow up with us within 8-10 weeks if you have not received notification to collect outcome."

Now after 10 weeks, I am sending mails to them and no one is responding. No answer from contact numbers given - 012 406 2824, 012 406 4595 or 012 406 4439.

Please let me know, if there are other contact details.


----------



## mjh

Juano said:


> Dear all
> 
> I did post earlier in this thread, finally I received a change of status on the VFS tracking, however I do not know if this is actually progress:
> 
> The current status is:
> Application XXX has been received at DHA on 7/2/2014 6:20:55 AM
> 
> The old status was:
> Application XXX has been received at the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 02-Jul-2014
> 
> Please advise is this a progress? Otherwise I am willing to take different steps to receive an outcome.
> 
> All the best!


Is there any evidence that means that the DHA are actually looking at your application? Does anyone have an outcome after this change in status - if so how long did it take? Mine has been there 20 months now (spousal PR) and the status changed like this since I last checked. Thanks


----------



## FASHYMAN

The same status change happened on my application with in first week n now its 2 months and 10 days n it remain the same


----------



## bhavesha

Its been more than a year (13 months to be precise) since i applied PR's for my dependent's. We all applied for PR together and i received mine 4 months after application.

Its been frustrating wait for my dependents though, i was hoping all PR's would come together.
I am not sure if i can follow up on this with some one in home affairs?

Thanks.


----------



## papermania

bhavesha said:


> Its been more than a year (13 months to be precise) since i applied PR's for my dependent's. We all applied for PR together and i received mine 4 months after application.
> 
> Its been frustrating wait for my dependents though, i was hoping all PR's would come together.
> I am not sure if i can follow up on this with some one in home affairs?
> 
> Thanks.



Bhavesh which category PR did you apply ? When? nice to hear you received it in 4 months.


----------



## 1395193

Could you please elaborate further? I believe you under Relative Visa but with what endorsement and hope its still valid? Did you provide DHA with enough evidence linking stronger ties to your Spouse while filing for PR?



mjh said:


> Is there any evidence that means that the DHA are actually looking at your application? Does anyone have an outcome after this change in status - if so how long did it take? Mine has been there 20 months now (spousal PR) and the status changed like this since I last checked. Thanks


----------



## GabyMat

sp2801 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Precious Mufamadi on 08-Nov-2016 - "Kindly be informed that your applications are still under consideration at the adjudication stage 1, which consists of 9 stages of adjudication process. It is trusted that you will find this in good order"


Does anyone know what the "9 stages" entail? I've been waiting for 20 months on a spousal PRP. They ignore any and all emails from me, and are totally incoherent on the phone.

Someone should teach them some basic skills in civility. Such bad manners would be frowned upon in my country - backward it might be, but we treat each other with a modicum of respect.


----------



## 1395193

You are in the last stages of your application i guess. If you're on a spousal visa with what endorsement? I believe you live with your partner?



GabyMat said:


> Does anyone know what the "9 stages" entail? I've been waiting for 20 months on a spousal PRP. They ignore any and all emails from me, and are totally incoherent on the phone.
> 
> Someone should teach them some basic skills in civility. Such bad manners would be frowned upon in my country - backward it might be, but we treat each other with a modicum of respect.


----------



## FASHYMAN

there is no processing system for PR spousal, when they say 8-10 months but i never heard anyone getting their decision in that time, on average its 2 years but thats so wrong, well mine is just 2 n half months of application but i am already worried that it will take much longer and my TRP is expiring in this year too


----------



## 1395193

DHA only start attending to Spousal Application for PR towards the second year of the application. This year is very crucial for you, make sure your TRP is valid at all times and i hope you provided them with enough ties linking both you and your partner together.

They want to know how your being Permanent Resident will benefit not only your Partner only but the whole South African in General. That's just the simple truth!



FASHYMAN said:


> there is no processing system for PR spousal, when they say 8-10 months but i never heard anyone getting their decision in that time, on average its 2 years but thats so wrong, well mine is just 2 n half months of application but i am already worried that it will take much longer and my TRP is expiring in this year too


----------



## FASHYMAN

well i did give all the documents that i can, photos
bank statements
rental leases
calling records
that shows our relationship, my trp is based on my partner as well


----------



## 1395193

Great!

Make sure during this period you travel overseas, your home country if possible with your partner if you haven't done that already or better still, let your partner change their surname to yours if not already done.

If one of this is in place and your TRP is valid at all times, then you stand a better chance of getting your PR Approved a little quicker than others.



FASHYMAN said:


> well i did give all the documents that i can, photos
> bank statements
> rental leases
> calling records
> that shows our relationship, my trp is based on my partner as well


----------



## FASHYMAN

we did planned going overseas and she got visa as well but then sudden death of my brother we cant able to go, but even we go now, how it will effect the process, or how they will see it


----------



## 1395193

It helps!  i won't say more than that!

Good luck!!



FASHYMAN said:


> we did planned going overseas and she got visa as well but then sudden death of my brother we cant able to go, but even we go now, how it will effect the process, or how they will see it


----------



## GabyMat

bendoro said:


> You are in the last stages of your application i guess. If you're on a spousal visa with what endorsement? I believe you live with your partner?


I have a marriage certificate issued by DHA. Can't get more authentic than that. I travel with my husband all over SA, we're always together. I don't have work permission since I don't need or want to work.

BTW. I've done 1 TRP and 3 TRRs so far. Did you know that according to their law (DHA-1739 Form 10 pp 125) you do NOT need a Medical Certificate or a Radiological Report for a TRR. Only for the initial TRP. I pointed this out to both VFS and DHA.

The former (VFS) is too pig-headed and arrogant to discuss the matter (They bought the contract with DHA with good money and they don't see why they should conform to the law). At DHA you cannot find anyone with sufficient literacy to understand what their own law says.

So we now waste another R1000+ caressing the medical profession every 2 years to absolutely no purpose.

A few years ago when VFS first started strutting around in their jackboots the VFS documentary requirements stipulated that you needed a Police Clearance from your HOME country for a TRR as well. Imagine having to fly back to Anchorage, Alaska to get a useless piece of paper because some dimwitted clerk in South Africa never learned to read! I kicked up such a fuss about that that they forced VFS to change their website.


----------



## papermania

Same thing about PCC happened with me. VFS asked me to bring PCC from home country and not from Consulate in SA which issues. Had to go once for applying and once for collecting. Spent 16000 rands for that worthless ****. My application was for PR 27 (g).


----------



## 1395193

Smiles  Let me tell you something, if you take them to any court, they will win. Remember it's their country, their rules. 

DHA strongly advice that PRP is given to Foreign Nationals who they deem fit. Someone who is able and capable to contribute to South Africa in General. It's not our right!

The fact that you're married to a South African Spouse and you have a marriage certificate is not enough reason for them to make you permanent in their country.

What you can do is, sit down, think about it, if you were in their shoes, would you decide the application in yourself favour? You are just married, you not working, you not paying tax or contributing in any way to their economy or South Africa in General which is where most of us go wrong.

DHA just need to be motivated and you will be given PR status within a short period.

God bless you!




GabyMat said:


> I have a marriage certificate issued by DHA. Can't get more authentic than that. I travel with my husband all over SA, we're always together. I don't have work permission since I don't need or want to work.
> 
> BTW. I've done 1 TRP and 3 TRRs so far. Did you know that according to their law (DHA-1739 Form 10 pp 125) you do NOT need a Medical Certificate or a Radiological Report for a TRR. Only for the initial TRP. I pointed this out to both VFS and DHA.
> 
> The former (VFS) is too pig-headed and arrogant to discuss the matter (They bought the contract with DHA with good money and they don't see why they should conform to the law). At DHA you cannot find anyone with sufficient literacy to understand what their own law says.
> 
> So we now waste another R1000+ caressing the medical profession every 2 years to absolutely no purpose.
> 
> A few years ago when VFS first started strutting around in their jackboots the VFS documentary requirements stipulated that you needed a Police Clearance from your HOME country for a TRR as well. Imagine having to fly back to Anchorage, Alaska to get a useless piece of paper because some dimwitted clerk in South Africa never learned to read! I kicked up such a fuss about that that they forced VFS to change their website.


----------



## 1395193

This guys are just trying to strengthen their borders. South Africa is among the safest place to live nowadays.

God Bless Africa!



papermania said:


> Same thing about PCC happened with me. VFS asked me to bring PCC from home country and not from Consulate in SA which issues. Had to go once for applying and once for collecting. Spent 16000 rands for that worthless ****. My application was for PR 27 (g).


----------



## GabyMat

bendoro said:


> This guys are just trying to strengthen their borders. South Africa is among the safest place to live nowadays.
> 
> God Bless Africa!


Sending someone back to Timbuktu to fetch a PCC when he has spent the last 2 years in SA does nothing for strengthening any borders. It's just stupid.

Also, I am a professional writer for overseas journals and I influence SA's image in several foreign countries. 

I have an uncle who is a very senior official in my country's Immigration service, and it is as much as I can do to keep him from making things very warm for SA expats living there. So much so that I've stopped telling him about how the SA government treats me.

According to their (DHA's) rules PRP applicants should expect an interview with them when lodging the application. After 20 months I'm still waiting for that interview,

Sadly the contention that PRP applicants should add some value to SA is fatuous nonsense. Just stemming the tide of vast talent that leaves these shores each month for Calgary and Perth due to mis-governance of this country would more than offset any gain from a 1000 immigrants.

And if they want more tax income they should start with a certain well-known family.............


----------



## jollem

Can I ask that all those who receive their PRs please come back to this thread to post on the category and time line for the benefit of those still waiting or are planning to apply.


----------



## FASHYMAN

i agree 

the process and the timeline 

also tips after submitting the application


----------



## Ebenezar1

I applied for my PR on 18 August 2016 and it was issued 21 November 2016. I applied under critical skills 26(b). Took 3 months , I applied at the Rustenburg office.


----------



## FASHYMAN

waiting time is long for 26b spousal PR, any feedback??


----------



## mjh

FASHYMAN said:


> waiting time is long for 26b spousal PR, any feedback??


21 Months and waiting here. 2+ years seems to be normal for the 26b spousal route


----------



## papermania

Anyone knows how much is waiting time for PR on 27(g) Relatives Category?


----------



## jollem

*Waiting time*



papermania said:


> Anyone knows how much is waiting time for PR on 27(g) Relatives Category?


You will be extremely lucky to get the PR in under 2 years. They don't prioritise those. They only prioritise PR apps based on Critical skills (27b), Business (27c) and general work (26a). DHA's performance target for PR adjudication withing 8 months for the 2015/2016 year is 55% . Which means they anticipate to have adjudicated just over half the applications within 8 months. Once again they measure only on those 3 categories I mentioned above. The other categories they dont measure themselves on, so they dont really focus on them.

Whats encouraging though is that for the 2016/2017 year their target for PR adjudication within 8 months is 85% for the 3 categories.


----------



## FASHYMAN

is there any possible way to get answer quicker to 27b spousal pr application, any tricks or tips ???


----------



## papermania

jollem said:


> You will be extremely lucky to get the PR in under 2 years. They don't prioritise those. They only prioritise PR apps based on Critical skills (27b), Business (27c) and general work (26a). DHA's performance target for PR adjudication withing 8 months for the 2015/2016 year is 55% . Which means they anticipate to have adjudicated just over half the applications within 8 months. Once again they measure only on those 3 categories I mentioned above. The other categories they dont measure themselves on, so they dont really focus on them.
> 
> Whats encouraging though is that for the 2016/2017 year their target for PR adjudication within 8 months is 85% for the 3 categories.




Mine is not on spouse basis. My 27(g) is on Father to Son basis. Still you think it will be 2 years?


----------



## romrom

17 months and still waiting for my 26b, so frustrating!!!!!


----------



## Jb1970s

When did you apply? 





romrom said:


> 17 months and still waiting for my 26b, so frustrating!!!!!


----------



## Jb1970s

Between to 12-24 months if you provide enough ties linking you to your partner. 




FASHYMAN said:


> waiting time is long for 26b spousal PR, any feedback??


----------



## jollem

papermania said:


> Mine is not on spouse basis. My 27(g) is on Father to Son basis. Still you think it will be 2 years?


They do not prioritise anything which is not Critical Skills, BUsiness or General Work. But dont be discouraged ,just apply anyways. You maybe be fortunate plus even if it takes long, the earlier you apply the quicker it will come out.


----------



## papermania

jollem said:


> They do not prioritise anything which is not Critical Skills, BUsiness or General Work. But dont be discouraged ,just apply anyways. You maybe be fortunate plus even if it takes long, the earlier you apply the quicker it will come out.


Thanks. I applied in Nov 2016.


----------



## romrom

Jb1970s said:


> When did you apply?



Sept 2015. I am so over the wait honestly


----------



## colesbergkhn

mine came after 2 years,, n it came when i start emailing them ,then it came bit fast..before there was no news of it,, i applied july 2014 n got it june 2016,, but i will u all that u must not call them just try to send mails to them,n keep sending them.hope it will help u all.. n i just wana ask after how long i must now wait to apply for non citizen to citizen id?


----------



## papermania

colesbergkhn said:


> mine came after 2 years,, n it came when i start emailing them ,then it came bit fast..before there was no news of it,, i applied july 2014 n got it june 2016,, but i will u all that u must not call them just try to send mails to them,n keep sending them.hope it will help u all.. n i just wana ask after how long i must now wait to apply for non citizen to citizen id?


What is the email ID?


----------



## Bondnote

Hi. Since October 2016 the status of my permanent residence application has been saying application received at Pretoria DHA. Today the status changed to "Application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC". Does anyone know what the new status means?


----------



## FASHYMAN

under which category u applied ???


----------



## AmandaH

sp2801 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have applied for Perm Residency application in Sep 2015 with my wife as main applicant and me and my son as dependants. My wife is on Critical Skills Permit. She received her PR in April 2016 but we are still waiting for ours. I managed to get one response from DHA in Nov 2016,
> 
> Precious Mufamadi on 08-Nov-2016 - "Kindly be informed that your applications are still under consideration at the adjudication stage 1, which consists of 9 stages of adjudication process. It is trusted that you will find this in good order"
> 
> Joyce Mamabolo on 11-Nov-2016 - "Please follow up with us within 8-10 weeks if you have not received notification to collect outcome."
> 
> Now after 10 weeks, I am sending mails to them and no one is responding. No answer from contact numbers given - 012 406 2824, 012 406 4595 or 012 406 4439.
> 
> Please let me know, if there are other contact details.


Hi
Sorry I can't help answer your question, but please can you tell me how you managed to get hold of Precious Mufamadi and Joyce Mamabolo? Was it by phone or email? Can you let me know the contact details please?

I applied for PR in July 2015 and am still waiting too.

I'd love to know how to actually get hold of someone in Home Affairs, as VFS are useless.

Thanks so much


----------



## AmandaH

cpt123 said:


> I have used this forum a lot and my wife has now received her PRP so I thought I would provide some feedback on the process.
> 
> My wife applied for PRP(spousal) In November 2014.
> After getting a lawyer involved in September 2016 we got the permit today.
> 
> In my opinion there is no point in trying to contact or trying to get the DHA to escalate an application, it does nothing, our application only started to move once we got the lawyer involved.
> 
> I had been contacting DHA since June 2015 and you get sent from pillar to post but nothing happened until I got a lawyer to contact DHA. This then took about 3 months from the time the lawyer started contacting DHA until I received an outcome. The fee for the lawyer to chase up the DHA was R3500.
> 
> Good luck!


Hello
I'm glad your wife's PR came through
Please can you let me know which lawyer you used? I'm also thinking about going down that route.
However, if you have any contact details for Home Affairs, they would be appreciated too.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Bondnote

I applied under 27(b) Critical skills. But my question was on what the new status on the VFS tracking means.


----------



## Bondnote

FASHYMAN said:


> under which category u applied ???


I applied under 27(b) critical skills. But my question was on what the new status on the VFS tracking system means.


----------



## Ncube family

Applied mine in terms of section 26b of the immigration Act and it's now over 18 months and counting.I have heard people on the forum say 18-24 months it's quite normal though the VFS website states a minimum of 8 months


----------



## MNZ

Hi BondNote

On which day in October did you apply. I applied on 21 October but my status remains as "has been received at DHA". Usually if you see a change on your status message then your application is about to be released. Check by end of this week and confirm to us, your application may be ready for collection. 

Regards

MNZ


----------



## Ncube family

Applied mine in August 2015 at VFS Johannesburg(Rivonia branch)


----------



## Ivan K

I applied for mine on 24 February 2015 under 26(b) at The London Consulate. This was well before VFS took over applications in the UK. No feedback or update up to now. VFS say they can't help as application was before their time. Consulate and DHA not helpful either. Really frustrating and exhausting.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Goodness , how are you supposed to track it then?SMH . 

I do have a friend though,who applied for his at the DHA before the VFS era and he collected it a year later from VFS they actually called him up to come and collect but he was under critical skill .

Im sure your application is there you just have to be aggressive about following up. send emails and call them .


----------



## Jb1970s

Write a letter of motivation to Mr.Ronney Marhule at [email protected]. 

I will rather suggest your spouse write it and emphasize on when and where you apply and reason why you need your outcome urgently. Feel free to contact me if you need any more assistance. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ivan K

Thank you, Jb1970s.

I have written to almost everyone, to Nobuhle Mazibuko and Chief Ntshingila. It was the latter who wrote to Ronnie Marhule and copied me in, basically asking him to assist with this application. I later went on to write to Mr Marhule following on Chief's email to him. He never bothered to respond. I also wrote to the Consulate. The one standard I have observed is that people at DHA never bother to respond to emails. It is so frustrating and I am actually thinking of writing to the minister himself. 

Has anyone done it before? I just think 24 months waiting for a PRP with no update is just unacceptable.


----------



## Ebenezar1

I wrote to the DG Mkhuseli Apileni when I could not get my work permit after 2 years and I got it within 2 months but that was also in 2012. No harm in escalating the issue. There was a guy in the news who tweeted the Minister after not getting his PR for 4 years and he got in 48hrs late last year.


----------



## Jb1970s

Are you presently residing in South Africa or Overseas? When it comes to 26(b) they don't worry about it if you can prove enough reason why you should be permanent. 

What many people under this category do not know is that, the fact that you married does not necessarily mean you qualify to be permanent if you don't have anything to benefit not just your spouse alone but South Africa at large. 

There is something you need to put in place to make them look at your application and be like wow!


----------



## Jb1970s

I agree with you. I was also a benefactor of that last year.


----------



## Bondnote

MNZ said:


> Hi BondNote
> 
> On which day in October did you apply. I applied on 21 October but my status remains as "has been received at DHA". Usually if you see a change on your status message then your application is about to be released. Check by end of this week and confirm to us, your application may be ready for collection.
> 
> Regards
> 
> MNZ


I applied on 18 October 2016 under 27(b). From 20 October it was showing that the application had been received at DHA. The status only changed on 17 Feb 2017 to "Application for ** has been forwarded to Pretoria OC". Then on 20 Feb the outcome was received at VFS Operation Hub. I collected the permanent residence permit on 22 Feb 2017.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Congrats Bondnote. Did home affairs contacted or call your employer during the waiting period before receiving ur PR to confirm your employment?


----------



## Bondnote

MNZ said:


> Hi BondNote
> 
> On which day in October did you apply. I applied on 21 October but my status remains as "has been received at DHA". Usually if you see a change on your status message then your application is about to be released. Check by end of this week and confirm to us, your application may be ready for collection.
> 
> Regards
> 
> MNZ


I applied on 18 October 2016. Since 20 October the VFS was just saying application received at DHA. The status only changed on 18 Feb 2017. and the permanent residence permit was ready for collection on 21 Feb 2017.


----------



## Bondnote

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Congrats Bondnote. Did home affairs contacted or call your employer during the waiting period before receiving ur PR to confirm your employment?


I doubt it because I left work on 31 October and started at a different company in a different town on 1 November.


----------



## 49761218

Hie Abi.Mayor...did you come okay on your application?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Bondnote said:


> I doubt it because I left work on 31 October and started at a different company in a different town on 1 November.


That says it all. 

Thanks.


----------



## jollem

Thanks Bondnote for keeping us updated. #StillWaiting #StillHopeful


----------



## whatzmyname

I applied in December 2015 for Permanent Residence (Spousal) at the South African Consulate in Dubai. Since I applied at a consulate I do not have a timeline I can check on. I can only email the consulate and ask for updates and I dont always get a reply either. I have been told the current waiting time is 2 years....even 3 years. Its very disheartening especially when I see other people getting theirs within months. I regret not applying in South Africa, however I work in Dubai currently and it was the easy option. They seem to work faster on your application if you apply within SA.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

The thing is, they expedite critical skills application more than any other category. 

Where u applied from doesn't have any impact on ur application. What matters is the category under which u applied.


----------



## Ivan K

Bondnote said:


> I applied on 18 October 2016. Since 20 October the VFS was just saying application received at DHA. The status only changed on 18 Feb 2017. and the permanent residence permit was ready for collection on 21 Feb 2017.


Congratulations! That is an interesting one there, Bondnote. On what basis was your application, spouse related or critical skills? I am just trying to make an analysis here because as discussed before on this thread, finalisation on applications based on critical skills is pretty quick. It seems like they take their time with spousal related ones, right?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Ivan K said:


> Congratulations! That is an interesting one there, Bondnote. On what basis was your application, spouse related or critical skills? I am just trying to make an analysis here because as discussed before on this thread, finalisation on applications based on critical skills is pretty quick. It seems like they take their time with spousal related ones, right?


He applied under Critical Skills.


----------



## LegalMan

ady1976 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I applied for my permanent residence based on a spousal relationship and this was submitted to DHA in Durban in July 2013.
> 
> Was originally told that this process can take 24-36 months but also seen some of the updates stating that there is a lot of work being done on backlogs, are any of you experiencing this?
> 
> My current permit tracking says Code 103: Processing at Head Office, again any idea what that means in terms of timescales?
> 
> Any advice appreciated!
> 
> Ad


Hi ady1976,

You are able to speed up the process by sending them a letter of demand. This will give them 30 days to respond. If they fail to do so you will be eligible to take them to High court and they would prefer to avoid that at all cost.


----------



## jollem

Just an update incase anyone wants to know:

- 30 September 2016 tried to submit PR application. My copies were not certified so VFS refused to accept application.
- 3 October 2016 I returned to VFS with all copies certified and submitted PR application under section 27(b) - Critical skills
- 4 October 2016 the status on the VFS tracking website was Application Accepted at Visa Facilitation Centre
- 4 October 2016 later in the day the status changed to Application accepted at VFS Operations Hub
- 5 October 2016 status changed to Application has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs
- 6 October 2016 Status changed to Application Received at DHA. It stayed in this state until 9 March 2017.
- 9 March 2017 status changed to Application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC
- 10 March 2017 status changed to Application has been received at Pretoria OC
- 10 March 2017 later in the day status changed to Application has been forwarded to VFC
- 13 March 2017 status changed to Application received at VFC and I collected the outcome on this day.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Come on Jollem did u get it>>.


----------



## jollem

Sorry wasnt specific enough. Yes i got it and will be applying for ID tomorrow.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Lol!! Congrats!!


----------



## Ebenezar1

Congratulations and please he happy ... It is a big deal trust me.


----------



## MrTshiko

Hi everyone,

I submitted by PRP application (based on a spousal relationship) at VFS on the 7th of October 2015.

My status on the VFS website has said the same thing for almost a year and a half now ("Application has been received at DHA on 10/19/2015 8:27:51 AM."). I have called VFS numerous times and they say they have sent an inquiry to home affairs but they haven't received a response.

So I have two questions:

1) I have seen some people say I can write a formal letter to Home Affairs inquiring as to the status of my application. Where do I send this letter, to whom do I address it, and is there anything special I need to say to have it recognized for my second question?

2) I have also read here that 30 days after submitting a letter of inquiry to Home Affairs I can take Home Affairs to court to speed up the process. Where would such a court complaint be lodged? Has anyone here done this? and does anyone know an attorney that could help me in this regard? Legalman?


----------



## Jb1970s

You're welcome to the team  The Critical Skills 27 (b) has always proven to be the fastest route in obtaining PR status for those wanting to call SA home. 

Congratulations!



jollem said:


> Sorry wasnt specific enough. Yes i got it and will be applying for ID tomorrow.


----------



## Jb1970s

If you submitted based on Spousal, let your Spouse contact them ( not you the applicant) directly to inquire about the status of your application.

You are likely to receive a quick response, if your spouse's carry your own surname, have kids, or have travel to your home country with your spouse. If any of this is in place, you are good as becoming PR.



MrTshiko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted by PRP application (based on a spousal relationship) at VFS on the 7th of October 2015.
> 
> My status on the VFS website has said the same thing for almost a year and a half now ("Application has been received at DHA on 10/19/2015 8:27:51 AM."). I have called VFS numerous times and they say they have sent an inquiry to home affairs but they haven't received a response.
> 
> So I have two questions:
> 
> 1) I have seen some people say I can write a formal letter to Home Affairs inquiring as to the status of my application. Where do I send this letter, to whom do I address it, and is there anything special I need to say to have it recognized for my second question?
> 
> 2) I have also read here that 30 days after submitting a letter of inquiry to Home Affairs I can take Home Affairs to court to speed up the process. Where would such a court complaint be lodged? Has anyone here done this? and does anyone know an attorney that could help me in this regard? Legalman?


----------



## Ncube family

Hi Jb1970,please advise has this trick worked before or it's some form of suggestion


----------



## MrTshiko

Thanks JB. So I did submit based on Spousal and we have all three of those conditions met (1. We have the same surname, 2. We have three children together, 3. We used to all live in the US together and we moved back to SA in 2015).

I will do as you advise and have my wife inquire on my behalf. Should she inquire with home affairs though or with VFS? And should she do so in writing, in person, or over the phone?


Thanks!





Jb1970s said:


> If you submitted based on Spousal, let your Spouse contact them ( not you the applicant) directly to inquire about the status of your application.
> 
> You are likely to receive a quick response, if your spouse's carry your own surname, have kids, or have travel to your home country with your spouse. If any of this is in place, you are good as becoming PR.


----------



## MNZ

*Critical Skills*

I applied for critical skills on 2016 October 20 and on 2017 March 10 I collected my permanent residence permit. Will be applying for ID soon.

Regards

MNZ


----------



## 49761218

Congrats MNZ.kindly share what you included in your application.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

And having PR makes the job market becomes very easy. This country rules wit ID in the job market.


----------



## Ncube family

The question is ,are there any section 26b permanent residence permits applications coming out?.Its like DHA is punishing us deliberately


----------



## Jb1970s

I'll tell you, i became PR based on Section 26 (b) on January, 2017. What people on this category don't understand is that this category has being abused. it's the reason for Xenophobia and all that within S.A . You have to do something different from others. My spouse had her Surname changed shortly after we got married. Had a new ID and we got her a Passport right away. I visited my home country with her. When my application was taking longer, i sent letter of motivation including all proof showing all i have said above. My application was attended to, same day the Minister read my letter.




Ncube family said:


> Hi Jb1970,please advise has this trick worked before or it's some form of suggestion


----------



## Jb1970s

Go on the Home Affairs website, look for Mr Rooney Marhule's email, write him a motivational letter. You as applicant should do that first. More importantly, put this in prayer. 



MrTshiko said:


> Thanks JB. So I did submit based on Spousal and we have all three of those conditions met (1. We have the same surname, 2. We have three children together, 3. We used to all live in the US together and we moved back to SA in 2015).
> 
> I will do as you advise and have my wife inquire on my behalf. Should she inquire with home affairs though or with VFS? And should she do so in writing, in person, or over the phone?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Ncube family

Hi Jb1970s,thanks for the advice,will surely do the same.If l may ask,how long did the application take to be processed.In my case, l have 3 children aged 5,9 and 11 who are SA citizens by birth through the mother who is a SA citizen.We have been married for over 7 years.The children are using my surname.My wife's ID has my surname as well except for her passport which still has her maiden surname-we were looking at changing it when her passport eventually expires in 2019.We have been traveling together to my country of origin since 2009 as evidenced by the Port of entry stamps on her passport.Lastly,could you send me the wording for the motivational letter to be sent by myself and my wife to Ronnie

Thanks for your assistance and for taking time to read this


----------



## Gifted83

Hi... just thought I would share my experience.

I got completely screwed by home affairs with the visa changes a couple of years ago and had to spend 5 weeks in the UK getting a new Temporary permit and overturning an overstay ban (I had an application logged under the old system that went missing.... 


Anyway... as soon as I got back to SA I submitted my perminant resident application (Reliatives under my fathers PRP) - June 15 

My temporary permit didn't expire until May 2017.. so I thought I had plenty of time. 

Clearly that wasn't the case and people had be talking about 24+ Months minimum. I was not getting into an overstay situation again that was for sure.

Our family lawyer sent a letter of demand in December after reading that some had success with that method. We had no response whatsoever.

So instead we just got a court order and served them with papers.

11 days latter I collected my approved permanent residency certification just now! 

Basically I just paid to jump the queue. Stupid, but it worked so that all I care about. Maybe this will help someone else - just serve them court papers after 12 months and you will get a result in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Ncube family

Interesting indeed


----------



## Jb1970s

Hi,

I just sent you a PVT message. Please feel free to read, edit and add to it as your mind directs you. That letter should be sent by your Spouse, add copies of your kids ID if available or better still Birth Certificate, Copy of your wife's ID and Passport Data Page, Visa to your home country page ( make sure the in and out immigration stamps are visible.)

I hope this helps! I had to type that out quickly lol

God bless!




Ncube family said:


> Hi Jb1970s,thanks for the advice,will surely do the same.If l may ask,how long did the application take to be processed.In my case, l have 3 children aged 5,9 and 11 who are SA citizens by birth through the mother who is a SA citizen.We have been married for over 7 years.The children are using my surname.My wife's ID has my surname as well except for her passport which still has her maiden surname-we were looking at changing it when her passport eventually expires in 2019.We have been traveling together to my country of origin since 2009 as evidenced by the Port of entry stamps on her passport.Lastly,could you send me the wording for the motivational letter to be sent by myself and my wife to Ronnie
> 
> Thanks for your assistance and for taking time to read this


----------



## Jb1970s

Unbelievable! I just believe God was on your side! Home Affairs doesn't seem to be shaken by court orders trust me! They say Immigration is a Privilege not a Right.




Gifted83 said:


> Hi... just thought I would share my experience.
> 
> I got completely screwed by home affairs with the visa changes a couple of years ago and had to spend 5 weeks in the UK getting a new Temporary permit and overturning an overstay ban (I had an application logged under the old system that went missing....
> 
> 
> Anyway... as soon as I got back to SA I submitted my perminant resident application (Reliatives under my fathers PRP) - June 15
> 
> My temporary permit didn't expire until May 2017.. so I thought I had plenty of time.
> 
> Clearly that wasn't the case and people had be talking about 24+ Months minimum. I was not getting into an overstay situation again that was for sure.
> 
> Our family lawyer sent a letter of demand in December after reading that some had success with that method. We had no response whatsoever.
> 
> So instead we just got a court order and served them with papers.
> 
> 11 days latter I collected my approved permanent residency certification just now!
> 
> Basically I just paid to jump the queue. Stupid, but it worked so that all I care about. Maybe this will help someone else - just serve them court papers after 12 months and you will get a result in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Ivan K

Gifted83, I salute you! I suppose desperate times call for desperate measures. People at DHA have no clue what customer service is all about. If they could only be polite and respond to people's queries.

Having applied in February 2015, I have given up hope. I don't know if my application has been lost or whatever. In the U.K. to get into the Consulate you need and appointment. Calling is a waste of time because no one answers. Emailing no one responds as well. I wish I had waited until VFS had taken over the application process, at least one can track online.

Probably I should write a letter as well but it is so difficult as one can never be sure if the letter has been received.


----------



## AmandaH

Gifted83 said:


> Hi... just thought I would share my experience.
> 
> I got completely screwed by home affairs with the visa changes a couple of years ago and had to spend 5 weeks in the UK getting a new Temporary permit and overturning an overstay ban (I had an application logged under the old system that went missing....
> 
> 
> Anyway... as soon as I got back to SA I submitted my perminant resident application (Reliatives under my fathers PRP) - June 15
> 
> My temporary permit didn't expire until May 2017.. so I thought I had plenty of time.
> 
> Clearly that wasn't the case and people had be talking about 24+ Months minimum. I was not getting into an overstay situation again that was for sure.
> 
> Our family lawyer sent a letter of demand in December after reading that some had success with that method. We had no response whatsoever.
> 
> So instead we just got a court order and served them with papers.
> 
> 11 days latter I collected my approved permanent residency certification just now!
> 
> Basically I just paid to jump the queue. Stupid, but it worked so that all I care about. Maybe this will help someone else - just serve them court papers after 12 months and you will get a result in a couple of weeks!


Hello

I'm so glad that you got your PR approved 

Please may I ask, how much did it cost to get a court order sent to HA? Just wondering if I can afford it, should the need arise. I also applied in June 2015 and have received no response so far.


----------



## Machik

Hello gud ppl....I also applied my PRP 26a on the 18th of November 2017. All this while the status was application received at Dha. But on the 7th of April the status changed . It said application *** has bn forwarded to pretoria oc. Today the 10th of April around 9 I got a message saying it has bn received at vfs hub. After an hour I got another msg saying it has bn forwarded to vfs . I don't know whether it is the vfs that I applied to or not.


----------



## Bondnote

Machik said:


> Hello gud ppl....I also applied my PRP 26a on the 18th of November 2017. All this while the status was application received at Dha. But on the 7th of April the status changed . It said application *** has bn forwarded to pretoria oc. Today the 10th of April around 9 I got a message saying it has bn received at vfs hub. After an hour I got another msg saying it has bn forwarded to vfs . I don't know whether it is the vfs that I applied to or not.


That means it is on its way to the VFS that you applied at. So you should get the decision (most likely the PRP) Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Machik

Hopefully so. I'm keeping my fingers crossed kkkkkk. Thanx Bond note for the assurance. Will let u know the outcome


----------



## Abi.Mayor

49761218 said:


> Hie Abi.Mayor...did you come okay on your application?


Yes, thank you. I got my PR 27b on March 28th. It took 7 months for processing but it eventually came out


----------



## Machik

Lucky u my dia Abi. Wish me the best of luck coz I really need it. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Machik

Hi guys.....got my PRP on the 11th of April. Thanx for ur support and don't give up to those still waiting.


----------



## Hopeful777

Hi Guys, I have appointment at vfs next week to submit my docs for PR (27b) and am very nervous. Would like to ask some of the guys who have received their PRs on (27b):

-Did you guys provide copy of any previous visas? My passport is a new passport and the only visa I have in it is my current critical skills visa. My previous intra company transfer visas are in my old passport which I no longer have access to, so am wondering if this can be potential issue or affect my application

I am also noticing that for the same category 27b the waiting varies significantly from 3months (very lucky fellas ) to about a year and so. Can all the guys who have received PR please confirm how many years of experience has the professional body you are registered with stated on your assessment letter? I Wonder if this my be something that can affect the duraion of the application and based on that the waiting is different..... Just a thought. Will really appreciate your feedback. 
Thanks


----------



## whatzmyname

My husband applied on 13 December 2015 at Dubai consulate for PR 26(b). This was under the old system just before VFS took over applications. Almost everyone I know that applied at VFS already got their PR permit. Some people only waited 4 months!!! I asked the consulate if we should just retract our application there and then re-apply at VFS as they seem to know what they are doing and do it fast. Consul general said to keep the application and now we are still waiting and waiting...

After reading on some facebook groups it seems that people that applied under the old system before VFS are being screwed over and forgotten. What do you think? Should we just cancel our previous application and then re-apply at VFS? At least that way we will have a bloody reference number as we have no reference number at all when applying at a consulate.


----------



## jollem

whatzmyname said:


> My husband applied on 13 December 2015 at Dubai consulate for PR 26(b). This was under the old system just before VFS took over applications. Almost everyone I know that applied at VFS already got their PR permit. Some people only waited 4 months!!! I asked the consulate if we should just retract our application there and then re-apply at VFS as they seem to know what they are doing and do it fast. Consul general said to keep the application and now we are still waiting and waiting...
> 
> After reading on some facebook groups it seems that people that applied under the old system before VFS are being screwed over and forgotten. What do you think? Should we just cancel our previous application and then re-apply at VFS? At least that way we will have a bloody reference number as we have no reference number at all when applying at a consulate.



section 26(b) PRs take long to come out anyways. Regardless of whether you applied through VFS or not. Only 27(b), 26 (A) and the other one based on Business are processed quickly.


----------



## whatzmyname

jollem said:


> section 26(b) PRs take long to come out anyways. Regardless of whether you applied through VFS or not. Only 27(b), 26 (A) and the other one based on Business are processed quickly.




Well I know of several people who have applied through VFS for PRP 26b and got it after 9months/7months and the latest one got it after 4months. They all applied last year. No special skills nothing. Just a south african spouse.  All of them were also shocked that they got it so fast.


----------



## FASHYMAN

i applied on nov 23 2016, 26b and even fast tracking the application, now they say its laying with DG? any idea what is it?


----------



## papermania

FASHYMAN said:


> i applied on nov 23 2016, 26b and even fast tracking the application, now they say its laying with DG? any idea what is it?


Hi Fashyman,

How did you fast tracked the application?
DG means director general. It is a final step where signatures are obtained on your PR Letter of DG.


----------



## FASHYMAN

how long it will take with DG?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

FASHYMAN said:


> how long it will take with DG?


No one can answer how long it will take.

Just keep praying and hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## papermania

FASHYMAN said:


> how long it will take with DG?


You didnt answer how you fast tracked?


----------



## FASHYMAN

been calling them all the time


----------



## papermania

FASHYMAN said:


> been calling them all the time


Could you please let me know the number? I had applied same time.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

UPDATE. 

I collected my PR outcome today. I got it. I thank God. 

Timeline: Critical Skills Visa Application- Dec 2013-Rejected
Critical skills appeal- Jan 2014-Appeal took over 1 year. Contacted minister of home affairs in January 2016. 
CSV received- February 2016
PR application- January 2017
PR received- May 2017

About 2 weeks ago, home affairs called me and they spoke to me for more than 1 hr. They actually did background check on me. They spoke to my employer and etc. 

But last week, status changed on VFS website and the rest is history. 

I wish others all the best of luck in their applications.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Congratulations on your PR outcome..


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Thanks


----------



## Ivan K

Congratulations on your success.

My experience and report here for all those that applied for PRP (26b) at various Consulates before VFS tenure is unfortunately depressing. I eventually had my phone call picked up by someone at the London consulate.

I explained that I had not yet received an update since the time I submitted my application at the Consulate in February 2015. I was informed that the 18 months processing time indicated is a guideline only as applications could take even up to 6 months! So I should just sit and wait.

I was left gobsmacked, deflated, angry and let down. I have just resigned to not having a response in the near future. So our lives are at a stand still until then. That is how callous the system is.


----------



## Rozay

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> UPDATE.
> 
> I collected my PR outcome today. I got it. I thank God.
> 
> Timeline: Critical Skills Visa Application- Dec 2013-Rejected
> Critical skills appeal- Jan 2014-Appeal took over 1 year. Contacted minister of home affairs in January 2016.
> CSV received- February 2016
> PR application- January 2017
> PR received- May 2017
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, home affairs called me and they spoke to me for more than 1 hr. They actually did background check on me. They spoke to my employer and etc.
> 
> But last week, status changed on VFS website and the rest is history.
> 
> I wish others all the best of luck in their applications.


Congrats.They spoke to you for an hour(60 minutes) about what?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

About my personal life, company I worked for, what I have been doing etc etc. How will I contribute to the economy of South Africa in my locality, etc etc. Various diverse of questions.


----------



## Rozay

Thanks I wonder if they call every applicant thats hectic !


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Yes it was so dramatic!! There were other personal conversations we had that I won't say. But I must tell u, the dha people verifies everything and did a lot of forensic investigations. This is a permanent resident status we are talking about. Every cents that came into my Bank accounts ( I use 3 different banks) were investigated. All the money I made overseas were investigated. I work for different companies in Germany, USA, Australia and UK. It was so draining wit the level of questions that was asked. Wow! What a journey!!!!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Mind you, every applicants cases are different. Circumstances are different with everyone.


----------



## Rozay

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Yes it was so dramatic!! There were other personal conversations we had that I won't say. But I must tell u, the dha people verifies everything and did a lot of forensic investigations. This is a permanent resident status we are talking about. Every cents that came into my Bank accounts ( I use 3 different banks) were investigated. All the money I made overseas were investigated. I work for different companies in Germany, USA, Australia and UK. It was so draining wit the level of questions that was asked. Wow! What a journey!!!!


Glad you finally made it...You were definately for some reason categorised as a high risk applicant !


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Rozay said:


> Glad you finally made it...You were definately for some reason categorised as a high risk applicant !


Meaning?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Am never an high risk applicant. Never!! When I said forensic were involved, they did that to ensure that the money I made was legally made and taxes were paid. That's all. I've been living in this country for long and am married to a South African and have kids here as well. 

So please don't confuse yourself. Am a professional engineer if that speaks volume.


----------



## Rozay

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Meaning?


Nothing to worry about.Enjoy your new status !


----------



## Rozay

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Am never an high risk applicant. Never!! When I said forensic were involved, they did that to ensure that the money I made was legally made and taxes were paid. That's all. I've been living in this country for long and am married to a South African and have kids here as well.
> 
> So please don't confuse yourself. Am a professional engineer if that speaks volume.


You are definately jumping the gun ,am a qualified Risk professional when i say high risk it dont mean you are in shady business.Nothing wrong being high risk based on evidence submitted. thats why they do the investigations to get assurance


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

They did that in my opinion because I earned income from more than 5 countries in the world.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

And that's for my case. Individuals circumstances are different like I said earlier. So I wish everyone who is waiting for their outcome a very positive result. Amen and goodnight folks!!!


----------



## Rozay

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> They did that in my opinion because I earned income from more than 5 countries in the world.


Wow indeed 5 countries thats against the usual norm.Perhaps they were considering giving you a High Networth PR. lol .

All the best .cheers


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Hahahaha. Lol. Thanks bro.


----------



## FASHYMAN

any idea how long it will take when u enquire and they say pending final approval ?


----------



## yojimbo

Same, applied in London few month before you. I had to hire attorneys to pest them with letters of demand and treat of legal action. It worked a charm. IMHO. Do it. Costs of Letter of demand and follow ups is more than reasonable and you may save yourself a years. They just put on DHA website a notification of 4000+ lost applications for PR with kind invitation to reapply. Thats only officially lost cases. Some waiting from 2005!!!! You certainly do not want to be the one. Consulate have no power with PR. All done in Pretoria.


----------



## papermania

*With the Adjudicator*

When I called DHA call center and gave them VFS receipt number- they informed that My application for PR is with the Adjudicator since March 7th. After that there is no further information.

What does that mean?


----------



## yojimbo

*PRP done. 2 years and 8 month*

Hi everybody. I just received my PR paper. 2 years and 8 month all together it took. Looking back, I probably could get it faster if engaged attorneys earlier but alas, good thought always come too late.
Few thoughts on post experience for people with similar problem: 
My application was done in London directly to DHA in times BEFORE VFS took over. As a result no one accountable and no tracker or any updates. Period. As you all probably know it is near impossible to get phones answered or messages replied from DHA establishments. I guess they are too busy.... After 2 years of waiting in vain I seriously got crossed and contacted few solicitors and immigration attorneys here in SA. My logic was that locals would better know whats going on behind the scenes and due to competition be more reasonable cost-wise. Lesson was: cost of services as what is offered varies greatly so shop around. Effectively all options for existing applications rotates around so called Letter of Demand or court action against DHA. Contrary to common opinion both actions are far from guarantee and DHA can act as they please. At least few lawyers told me so. Simplest and most advisable option IMHO is a formal letter of demand done by experienced solicitors/ attorneys with close specialization to DHA. Reason is simple. DHA is notoriously bad for any kind of reply but silence. One can bombard them with emails every hour and still to be simply ignored. Forget about phones, nobody ever answers them. In theory it will apply to anyone including lawyers but on practice they do not get ignored so easily and getting some replies. I can only speculate as of why, but my papers was finally processed within a month of me hiring a legal representation.... Now, do not expect any reply about outcome even if all is done. Your hope is to get a CURRENT case number and something like "outcome was posted to.... on". They do not send it directly so in theory it shall be a place of original application who got to process the papers and to notify the applicant. Again, that's theory. My permit was completed end of Jan2017 with a new case number (so beware of possible changes). It took attorneys half year to get from them to email with confirmation that application outcome was indeed shipped to DHA local office. Me they just ignored altogether. Guess what, nobody done anything about it for 5 month. It was not entered on any collection lists and simply was gathering dust somewhere in the corner.
I only took a chance to physically go to the office and by some magic my permit was in front of me within 3 minutes. 
So in short. Once you waiting over a year get local (SA) attorneys specializing in immigration and hire them to act on your behalf. One do not need to be in SA for that. I'm happily can recommend the law firm that acted for me and if anyone interested you welcome to inquire in personal message. Get them to pest Pretoria and hopefully to get some reply. Once you know that outcome left Pretoria, wait a 1-2 month and personally pest an office where it suppose to go. Do not rely on them to contact you or solicitors inquiries. TIA, nothing beats a face in the door sadly. Good luck.eace::bounce:


----------



## yojimbo

papermania said:


> When I called DHA call center and gave them VFS receipt number- they informed that My application for PR is with the Adjudicator since March 7th. After that there is no further information.
> 
> What does that mean?


That's mean that they did not lost it on the way to Pretoria and it is in the right office. As of how long it can take from now and will or not they lose it in process only God know. Good luck. It can be anything from weeks to never.


----------



## yojimbo

whatzmyname said:


> My husband applied on 13 December 2015 at Dubai consulate for PR 26(b). This was under the old system just before VFS took over applications. Almost everyone I know that applied at VFS already got their PR permit. Some people only waited 4 months!!! I asked the consulate if we should just retract our application there and then re-apply at VFS as they seem to know what they are doing and do it fast. Consul general said to keep the application and now we are still waiting and waiting...
> 
> After reading on some facebook groups it seems that people that applied under the old system before VFS are being screwed over and forgotten. What do you think? Should we just cancel our previous application and then re-apply at VFS? At least that way we will have a bloody reference number as we have no reference number at all when applying at a consulate.


Don't reapply. I was the same situation. Rather hire a SA immigration attorney to do a Letter of demand on your behalf. It is not expensive and worked a charm for me. Read my bigger post above for details.


----------



## Ivan K

Thank you for this latest information. Please may I have details of the telephone number that you called and the person you spoke to. The only person I knew in that Dept was Nobuhle Mazibuko. I rang her on her mobile phone yesterday and she told me that she didn't work for the department anymore.


----------



## papermania

ivan k said:


> thank you for this latest information. Please may i have details of the telephone number that you called and the person you spoke to. The only person i knew in that dept was nobuhle mazibuko. I rang her on her mobile phone yesterday and she told me that she didn't work for the department anymore.


who is working now in the place of nobuhle?

Apparently fashyman has all the contacts as he moved his application quite fast. Sad that he hesitates to share info.


----------



## Ivan K

papermania said:


> who is working now in the place of nobuhle?
> 
> Apparently fashyman has all the contacts as he moved his application quite fast. Sad that he hesitates to share info.


Unfortunately she couldn't give me a contact. Most of the DHA employees do not respond to emails. If they do the contact telephone numbers they give are never answered. They NEVER give mobile numbers as well.


----------



## nsbrown

PR is on month 22 and counting...


----------



## papermania

Finally received my PR today under relatives category. applied in nov 2016 and received today exactly after 8 months. I would say exact 8 months because date , time , seconds exactly the same from application receipt to the collection time.

God Bless South Africa, DHA Rocks.


----------



## Hopeful777

papermania said:


> Finally received my PR today under relatives category. applied in nov 2016 and received today exactly after 8 months. I would say exact 8 months because date , time , seconds exactly the same from application receipt to the collection time.
> 
> God Bless South Africa, DHA Rocks.


Hi Papermania, first of all congrats!!! you are a very lucky person 
Would you mind sharing how frequently the status changed throughout your application in the VHS tracking system. I have applied 3 months ago (and yes I am aware that is still way too early) but my status has been "received in DHA" for 3 months now and I am not sure when to expect status change...like any change
Will really appreciate your feedback as a happy person conquered the DHA process


----------



## Ebenezar1

Mine was also in that stage of received at DHA for 2 months and 3 weeks and it took 3 months to come out. It only changed status 2 days before I collected. If you applied with CSV it should be out pretty soon.

@papermania Congratulations


----------



## Hopeful777

Ebenezar1 said:


> Mine was also in that stage of received at DHA for 2 months and 3 weeks and it took 3 months to come out. It only changed status 2 days before I collected. If you applied with CSV it should be out pretty soon.
> 
> @papermania Congratulations



Ebenezar1 , you just made my day!!! Thanks for the hopes


----------



## papermania

Hopeful777 said:


> Hi Papermania, first of all congrats!!! you are a very lucky person
> Would you mind sharing how frequently the status changed throughout your application in the VHS tracking system. I have applied 3 months ago (and yes I am aware that is still way too early) but my status has been "received in DHA" for 3 months now and I am not sure when to expect status change...like any change
> Will really appreciate your feedback as a happy person conquered the DHA process


For 8 months no status change. Only friday it changed to - application is sent to VFS OC. then Monday it changed to application forwarded to VFC and this morning it changed to received at VFC. the next moment I was at VFC to collect it as I couldnt wait.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Congrats!!

However, I need my ID to come out now. I need it, common DHA!!!


----------



## Ebenezar1

When did you apply Kick? I applied in Dec 2016 and got it yesterday. It was stuck at marriages for the longest time.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Ebenezar1 said:


> When did you apply Kick? I applied in Dec 2016 and got it yesterday. It was stuck at marriages for the longest time.


If you look at my timelines, I applied for it in May. It's been in marriage section since First week of June. 

I'm married to a South African, never been married before. 

Is that the case wit u Ebenezar?

It means your ID took 7 months to come out. Wow!!!


----------



## Ebenezar1

Im married to a Zimbabwean. They say if you're married to a south african or got married in SA it doesn't take long . They request or check your marriage certificate with your home country. Hopefully with yours it will be faster. This i was told by the DHA call center


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Oh I see. Maybe I'll get it sooner cos the call center lady said I should call again today after she told me that my ID number has been allocated 2 weeks ago. I have since collected my ID number but hopefully as she said, it should be ready soon. 

South Africa with so many stories!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Ebenezar1

Its never ending with south african documents , I'm now looking at options for getting a driver's licence, The conversion process is long might have to do a new licence from scratch. Then comes the citizenship process in a few years lol.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

I already have learners licence. Mind you l, I have a drivers license from my country of origin. I've been driving for the past 22 years. But u all know how it works in South Africa. I could have gotten my drivers license long ago but am just waiting for the ID so that I won't have to go thru the hurdles of updating my details again wit an ID if I had applied with my passport. 

Everything in this country is all about ID.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Thanks so i guess i might as well start with the learners as well. I have no idea where to start. Can i do the preps in a week and write? I have been driving for 8 years.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

If you can get K53 and studied it, you'll be good to go. I studied the K53 in a day and went on to write the learner's test and passed it once. But you'll first need to get traffic register before you can be able to do learner's license.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Thanks again. I do have a traffic register and several vehicles on that register. But since i have an ID now i'm sure they won't need it except when i get the actual licence and they link it to my ID number


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Ebenezar1 said:


> Thanks again. I do have a traffic register and several vehicles on that register. But since i have an ID now i'm sure they won't need it except when i get the actual licence and they link it to my ID number


They'll definitely need it irrespective of your ID. I guess to pass the drivers license, some people said one needs to pay certain amount. Am not sure of this or the amount. Are you aware of this?


----------



## navitas

I believe the waiting time is on a case by case basis. If all documents are in order, they will usually take less time to process.


----------



## Ebenezar1

No Im not aware of that amount . I will have to go there next week.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Ebenezar1 said:


> No Im not aware of that amount . I will have to go there next week.


Which province are u?

Plz let me know how it goes and how much they ask u to pay in order to pass.


----------



## Ebenezar1

I'm in Gauteng. I will be going to the Centurion office. I will definitely update on this forum.


----------



## terryZW

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Am never an high risk applicant. Never!! When I said forensic were involved, they did that to ensure that the money I made was legally made and taxes were paid. That's all. I've been living in this country for long and am married to a South African and have kids here as well.
> 
> So please don't confuse yourself. Am a professional engineer if that speaks volume.


Your country of origin makes you VERY high risk


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

terryZW said:


> Your country of origin makes you VERY high risk


My country of origin Nigeria is still the best in Africa and one of the best in the world. South Africans just hated Nigerians for no good reason. 

I won't say more than that.


----------



## papermania

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> My country of origin Nigeria is still the best in Africa and one of the best in the world. South Africans just hated Nigerians for no good reason.
> 
> I won't say more than that.


Hi Kick...... what terryZW must be feeling is , it must be great country ( For you) but not for entire world and maybe certainly not for South Africa ( I think thats why you are here). No need to say more than that. Whoever leaves their home country and makes desperate attempts to gain residency in another country tell the entire story.


----------



## Ebenezar1

What a lousy stereotype. There is no space for stereotypes in this world. People are educating people to desist from making such stereotypes and here you are making such statements about an individual based solely on his/her country of origin. Talk about hypocrisy..


----------



## papermania

Ebenezar1 said:


> What a lousy stereotype. There is no space for stereotypes in this world. People are educating people to desist from making such stereotypes and here you are making such statements about an individual based solely on his/her country of origin. Talk about hypocrisy..


No man it wasnt a comment on particular person. sorry if my words came across as harsh.

Hey Kick..... this was just a general comment, please pardon me.


----------



## terryZW

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> My country of origin Nigeria is still the best in Africa and one of the best in the world. South Africans just hated Nigerians for no good reason.
> 
> I won't say more than that.


You're taking this personally. My comment, just like immigration decisions/procedures were not meant to be taken personally. Nigeria is a high risk country worldwide when it comes to immigration, and especially for SA. There are a lot of Nigerian criminal elements in South Africa and the only way for them to know you do not fall into that bracket is by doing a thorough assessment. Yes Nigeria ranks highly in education, economy, sports, music etc but it also ranks highly in drug smuggling, human trafficking, internet scams, etc so there is an understandable need to tread carefully where Nigerian nationals are concerned worldwide. It's nothing personal mate. Even as a Nigerian yourself I'm sure you are aware of these things happening in the world.


----------



## terryZW

Ebenezar1 said:


> What a lousy stereotype. There is no space for stereotypes in this world. People are educating people to desist from making such stereotypes and here you are making such statements about an individual based solely on his/her country of origin. Talk about hypocrisy..


Sorry you felt offended by my statement. It was not meant to be taken personally. What I meant was that in immigration certain countries are considered more high risk than others. This is why you see some countries requiring visas where others are exempt. You also find circumstances where visa requirements and security checks are more thorough for individuals from certain countries. This is meant to create a safe environment where people like those on this forum are confident to settle in.

My statement wasn't to say all Nigerians are bad. Immigration officials everywhere are always cautious when it comes to Nigerians due to the numerous documented incidents of crime committed by individuals from Nigeria worldwide. It was not to say ALL of them are bad.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Let's stop making reckless statements that spread hate. No to stereotypes and xenophobia. That's how it all starts through reckless statements like this . 

Good day


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

terryZW said:


> You're taking this personally. My comment, just like immigration decisions/procedures were not meant to be taken personally. Nigeria is a high risk country worldwide when it comes to immigration, and especially for SA. There are a lot of Nigerian criminal elements in South Africa and the only way for them to know you do not fall into that bracket is by doing a thorough assessment. Yes Nigeria ranks highly in education, economy, sports, music etc but it also ranks highly in drug smuggling, human trafficking, internet scams, etc so there is an understandable need to tread carefully where Nigerian nationals are concerned worldwide. It's nothing personal mate. Even as a Nigerian yourself I'm sure you are aware of these things happening in the world.


If i must tell you, less than 1% of Nigerians are bad as compared to some baddest people in Africa, especially Zimbabwe, South Africa etc etc. If i must tell u, i choose to stay in this country cos of my investments etc etc. I have wife and kids who are South African and to tell u, i did not leave Nigeria out of desperation. I was working in an Oil and Gas firm before i came here for what i called unexploited opportunities by South Africans. I did my research and i went for it, unlike probably you that came from Zim, and we all know how bad Zim economy is at the moment. 

So, it's you who is probably running away from poverty in your country not me.


And i'm a very proud Nigerian anywhere i go in the world.....Nothing can change that fact even if i become a United States Citizen....


----------



## terryZW

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> If i must tell you, less than 1% of Nigerians are bad as compared to some baddest people in Africa, especially Zimbabwe, South Africa etc etc. If i must tell u, i choose to stay in this country cos of my investments etc etc. I have wife and kids who are South African and to tell u, i did not leave Nigeria out of desperation. I was working in an Oil and Gas firm before i came here for what i called unexploited opportunities by South Africans. I did my research and i went for it, unlike probably you that came from Zim, and we all know how bad Zim economy is at the moment.
> 
> So, it's you who is probably running away from poverty in your country not me.
> 
> 
> And i'm a very proud Nigerian anywhere i go in the world.....Nothing can change that fact even if i become a United States Citizen....


"According to the Federal Bureau of Investigation, Nigerian criminal enterprises are the most notable of all African criminal enterprises. They are considered to be among the most aggressive and expansionist international criminal groups, operating in more than 80 countries of the world and are established on all populated continents of the world. Their most profitable activity is drug trafficking, though they are more famous for their financial fraud which costs the US alone approximately US$1 to 2 billion annually." - Wikipedia

"Nigerian criminal groups are heavily involved in drug trafficking, shipping heroin from Asian countries to Europe and America; and cocaine from South America to Europe and South Africa. The large numbers of ethnic Nigerians in countries like India and Thailand give their gangs ready access to around 90% of the world's heroin.[11]

In the United States, Nigerian drug traffickers are important distributors of heroin, from importing it into the country to distribution level and selling it to lower-level street gangs.[12] These criminal groups are also known to launder drug money through domestic football clubs in the Nigeria Premier League, and are rumored to make additional money through match fixing activity within football matches." - Wikipedia

"Some Nigerians claim is that life is too difficult back home, but they have also made it difficult for Europeans and Americans to accept them because of the number of Nigerians in prisons all over the world accused of drug trafficking or human trafficking. I don't think Nigerians have anybody to blame. They can remain at home, where their services are required to rebuild the country" - Muhammadu Buhari (President of Nigeria)


That's all I found online while searching for evidence to back up your "1%" claim.

Like I said, you're taking this personally. I wouldn't believe any Nigerian who claims to be a king, heir to a fortune, investor (or in your case oil and gas professional with US citizenship.lol) online. People are nervous about Nigerians worldwide man,not just in SA. Chill bro.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

I really don't understand your interest in Nigerians. Your focus should be on how to live legally in the country u call home.


----------



## 49761218

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> I really don't understand your interest in Nigerians. Your focus should be on how to live legally in the country u call home.


Hey brothers no need to fight we are both hated.Im from Zim and I have a best friend who is Nigerian.Highly religious.
Remember not all of us are professionals .Our other brothers both from Zim (Park Station) and Nigerians (The Point in Durban) are notorius.
Lets love one another.
@Kick I dont think there was offending intention.
We are used to it some say Zim there is hunger but not all of us,we accept when someone says that.
Unfortunately the same goes for your country Kick.
Embrace each other and lets keep helping each other.I LoVe you ALL


----------



## papermania

49761218 said:


> Hey brothers no need to fight we are both hated.Im from Zim and I have a best friend who is Nigerian.Highly religious.
> Remember not all of us are professionals .Our other brothers both from Zim (Park Station) and Nigerians (The Point in Durban) are notorius.
> Lets love one another.
> @Kick I dont think there was offending intention.
> We are used to it some say Zim there is hunger but not all of us,we accept when someone says that.
> Unfortunately the same goes for your country Kick.
> Embrace each other and lets keep helping each other.I LoVe you ALL


You really gave a very good advise to Kick.....
He was trying to take things personally when someone made a general observation about Nigeria. His own timeline shows his desperate attempt to settle in South Africa however in his last few posts he was trying to imply others that he has made very big favor to South Africa.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

papermania said:


> You really gave a very good advise to Kick.....
> He was trying to take things personally when someone made a general observation about Nigeria. His own timeline shows his desperate attempt to settle in South Africa however in his last few posts he was trying to imply others that he has made very big favor to South Africa.


Lol!1

All opinions are welcome. Am not here to fight anyone or to raise any sentiments like the guy did. He shouldn't have mentioned anything regarding country of origin or what the country is known for. That is peer xenophobic, hatred talk etc etc. I dont' care what people feel about Nigerians, but bringing it on board and talking as if all Nigerians are criminals makes me wanna slap the hell out of such person.

Live to respect people and culture and remove sentiments from all your conversations now and in future.


----------



## Hopeful777

Hey Guys, 
not to demean the argument/conversation and etc but... this forum is about all of us struggling to get PRs  I mean it doesn't matter where you come from or what your reasons are to want to stay in SA point is we all suffer and go through the same thing called DHA  I have subscriber for this thread and every time I receive a notification I am like "oh let's see...hopefully another lucky person got their PR and will raise the hopes of rest of us"...and then I see this  no point really... Let's rather stick to each other against the common "enemy"....the long process of a PR 
#justathought


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Hopeful777 said:


> Hey Guys,
> not to demean the argument/conversation and etc but... this forum is about all of us struggling to get PRs  I mean it doesn't matter where you come from or what your reasons are to want to stay in SA point is we all suffer and go through the same thing called DHA  I have subscriber for this thread and every time I receive a notification I am like "oh let's see...hopefully another lucky person got their PR and will raise the hopes of rest of us"...and then I see this  no point really... Let's rather stick to each other against the common "enemy"....the long process of a PR
> #justathought


Well said man. That's the main reason why we all are here not for some unreasonably argument about where u come from.


----------



## 49761218

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Hopeful777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> not to demean the argument/conversation and etc but... this forum is about all of us struggling to get PRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it doesn't matter where you come from or what your reasons are to want to stay in SA point is we all suffer and go through the same thing called DHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have subscriber for this thread and every time I receive a notification I am like "oh let's see...hopefully another lucky person got their PR and will raise the hopes of rest of us"...and then I see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no point really... Let's rather stick to each other against the common "enemy"....the long process of a PR
> #justathought
> 
> 
> 
> Well said man. That's the main reason why we all are here not for some unreasonably argument about where u come from.
Click to expand...

Thats great @Kick and @Hopeful.

I got great help reading posts from Kick till I got my PR.Thanks Kick I got really disappointed it had eventualy cane to the musunderstanding between you guys.
I believe the assistance and posts you have sent and will continue to send will further assist others.
God bless you and lets continue to help others who are in need


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

49761218 said:


> Thats great @Kick and @Hopeful.
> 
> I got great help reading posts from Kick till I got my PR.Thanks Kick I got really disappointed it had eventualy cane to the musunderstanding between you guys.
> I believe the assistance and posts you have sent and will continue to send will further assist others.
> God bless you and lets continue to help others who are in need


Let peace reign. 

Shalom!!


----------



## SA_ZAR

I applied for my daughter dependent PR (26 C) in May 2017 i checked the status after i submitted shows previously "has been received at DHA on 5/15/2017" and now it is showing "has been received at DHA on 7/15/2017".

Please advise why they changed the date 2 months in the status.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

SA_ZAR said:


> I applied for my daughter dependent PR (26 C) in May 2017 i checked the status after i submitted shows previously "has been received at DHA on 5/15/2017" and now it is showing "has been received at DHA on 7/15/2017".
> 
> Please advise why they changed the date 2 months in the status.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It means they've finalised the application and should be ready for collection any time from now. Whenever DHA finished finalising any application, the status will states that such an application has been received again. What that tells u is that, it's been received at the operational hub where it'd be dispatched to VFS for collection. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Yes that's what happened with my PR application as well and it was out the day after. Surely 2 months would be record time for a Relative's PR though. All the best.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> It means they've finalised the application and should be ready for collection any time from now. Whenever DHA finished finalising any application, the status will states that such an application has been received again. What that tells u is that, it's been received at the operational hub where it'd be dispatched to VFS for collection.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for your valuable suggestion.

I am waiting the status changed last month 15th and it is showing same like that i checked today morning also.

As you guys suggested i will wait and see :fingerscrossed:

Thank you

Kind Regards


----------



## SA_ZAR

Ebenezar1 said:


> Yes that's what happened with my PR application as well and it was out the day after. Surely 2 months would be record time for a Relative's PR though. All the best.


Thanks so much Ebenezar1.

Yeah i also very excited to see the outcome. the status keep saying date July 15th not changed yet i am daily checking the status.

I applied for my daughter (1 year old) under 26 (C) <21 dependent.

As the timelines i saw minimum 8 to 10 months could you please advise how long does it taking these days for the dependent PRP.

Could you please kindly advise.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Ebenezar1

The quickest I've seen so far on this forum was 8 months for relatives unless . But we all know home affairs in unpredictable.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Ebenezar1 said:


> The quickest I've seen so far on this forum was 8 months for relatives unless . But we all know home affairs in unpredictable.


Thanks so much for the info.

I will wait few days and see if they finilized the application so far it's still showing "Application for ------ has been received at DHA on 7/15/2017 3:12:06 PM"

Thank you


----------



## Hopeful777

So Guys... Can you please give me your honest opinion and preferably based on experience  I phoned DHA today to follow up on my app... It has been exactly 3months since I have applied on critical skills basis PR. On the web site the status still says app received in dha 3 months ago... The lady I spoke to put me on hold for few mins and then told me that my application is in head office and in final stage and that I should be receiving sms that it is posted to VFS within 5-10 working day, and if I dont receive sms I should phone back in 10 days.....now my question is do you think this is real answer or have you guys heard this answer before which may be a standard answer so they can get you off their back? I am still hopefull but will appreciate if you have feedback on similar situation? Thanks


----------



## papermania

Hopeful777 said:


> So Guys... Can you please give me your honest opinion and preferably based on experience  I phoned DHA today to follow up on my app... It has been exactly 3months since I have applied on critical skills basis PR. On the web site the status still says app received in dha 3 months ago... The lady I spoke to put me on hold for few mins and then told me that my application is in head office and in final stage and that I should be receiving sms that it is posted to VFS within 5-10 working day, and if I dont receive sms I should phone back in 10 days.....now my question is do you think this is real answer or have you guys heard this answer before which may be a standard answer so they can get you off their back? I am still hopefull but will appreciate if you have feedback on similar situation? Thanks


Hi Hopeful, As informed earlier this is the correct procedure.Also I told you about the hold time because they literally go and check your details. Trust them if they say it is in a final stage , you shall have it soon. I did phone calls right from the first month and I was informed rightly about each and every stage ( total 9 stages). When they said it is in a final stage my PR came in 10 days.


----------



## Hopeful777

papermania said:


> Hi Hopeful, As informed earlier this is the correct procedure.Also I told you about the hold time because they literally go and check your details. Trust them if they say it is in a final stage , you shall have it soon. I did phone calls right from the first month and I was informed rightly about each and every stage ( total 9 stages). When they said it is in a final stage my PR came in 10 days.


Thanks a lot!!! Will wait and see and if and when I get it I will post update.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Hopeful777 said:


> Thanks a lot!!! Will wait and see and if and when I get it I will post update.


Hi Hopeful,

Could you please advise which call center you called for the updated and contact numbers please.

Thank you


----------



## Hopeful777

sa_zar said:


> hi hopeful,
> 
> could you please advise which call center you called for the updated and contact numbers please.
> 
> Thank you


0800 60 11 90


----------



## SA_ZAR

Hopeful777 said:


> 0800 60 11 90


Thanks so much


----------



## Ivan K

Hi guys,

I have had an unusual experience. Halving applied for a spousal PR in Feb 2015 (no updates since then) DHA sent me another application form and asked to complete it and return. They did not ask for supporting documents. This is unusual isn't, it?

The frustrating thing is they don't answer their phones neither do they respond to emails. Should I just sit and wait? What do you guys think?

Kind Regards


----------



## Ebenezar1

You should send emails and call them and follow up relentlessly. You cannot get tired, call them on the hotline and send emails.


----------



## Bwixie

Ivan K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have had an unusual experience. Halving applied for a spousal PR in Feb 2015 (no updates since then) DHA sent me another application form and asked to complete it and return. They did not ask for supporting documents. This is unusual isn't, it?
> 
> The frustrating thing is they don't answer their phones neither do they respond to emails. Should I just sit and wait? What do you guys think?
> 
> Kind Regards


That is indeed very strange. Did they send it to you via email? I applied for my son's minor relative PR in May 2015 and we got it last month. Maybe someone finally got to your app and realized something was lost/missing


----------



## Ivan K

Thank you Ebenezar1 and Bwixie. It is strange indeed. I agree that I have to be relentless about it. Today I emailed Marhule asking for an update. On Monday I am planning to call Mathatho, the guy who emailed me that blank form.

Do you think it's an idea to email the minister and DG or that is like snitching on the other guy?

Good night


----------



## Ebenezar1

Lol snitching on the guy. You're funny. 

You won't be snitching you just want your document that's all. FYI it's not the "real' minister or DG email address. They wouldn't publish the actual one coz the mailbox would be flooded . It's just the email address meant for the public who would like to address issues with the minister.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

DHA made it clear that those that applied for PR in 2014 or thereabout should make another application thru (email) cos it seems they have issues with the applications. It's stated clearly on their website. They'll only resolve this thru email and no new application is required. Only copies of the application if i still remember what that notification says on DHA website


----------



## Ebenezar1

Ivan applied 2015.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Ebenezar1 said:


> Ivan applied 2015.


Yes it's applicable to him as well.


----------



## Ebenezar1

Doesn't that communication apply to those who applied before the implementation of VFS .


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia

Ebenezar1 said:


> Doesn't that communication apply to those who applied before the implementation of VFS .


I cant remember exactly. He should check home affairs website


----------



## SA_ZAR

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> It means they've finalised the application and should be ready for collection any time from now. Whenever DHA finished finalising any application, the status will states that such an application has been received again. What that tells u is that, it's been received at the operational hub where it'd be dispatched to VFS for collection.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Kick,

After the status change on VFS site last month (07/15/2017) till now they not changed the status.

I am confusing why they changed the status last month and till now no update on the VFS site.

I applied for my daughters PR on May 2017.

Please kindly advise.

Thank you so much.


----------



## chez33

Can someone please advise the elusive email addresses and contact numbers to call! I applied for PR 7/7/2016 and the status is:- Application for cheryl glenice has been received at DHA on 7/13/2016 6:49:14 AM

I have been married to a South African for 14yrs and already gone through the trauma of 2 temporary permits, once having to go through the trauma of going back to the UK for a month and leaving my Husband and 2 kids. (my fault as messed up the 60 day thing, didn't realise).
Both the kids have British passports but now have their South African Birth certificates and husband has dual.
It's like living under a black cloud!


----------



## chez33

Forgot to mention that the DHA messed up my daughters study visa (long story) so she was excluded from school for 6mths and we battled and battled to get it sorted! All we've done in the almost 4 yrs we've been here is fight for visa's!


----------



## 49761218

chez33 said:


> Forgot to mention that the DHA messed up my daughters study visa (long story) so she was excluded from school for 6mths and we battled and battled to get it sorted! All we've done in the almost 4 yrs we've been here is fight for visa's!


I am sorry with your situation.One spends years because of visas.Myself since 2009 when I came here only to rest this year.
Spent 5 yrs holding to a job hoping to get PR after 5years..Then rules changed.By grace my skills are critical


----------



## Hopeful777

Hi Guys, so here is an update from my side...not sure if it is an update or more confusion 

1st August - I phoned DHA, the lady told me my application is in final stage and I should call back in 10 working days if I don't receive SMS that it has been received in VFS.

8th August - I couldn't wait the full 10 working days so I called on the 8th of Aug. The lady I dealt with said that my application is now being finalized and I should phone back on Friday (today - 11th Aug) to confirm that it has been dispatched to VFS.

11th August - so i phone today and i get the following update - my application is still in a decision stage which is way far from final stage or being finalized..... phone line got cut so I phoned back

on the second time the Lady told me that it is in a decision stage and that apperantly it was finalized but then it was reassigned for additional review which I could not understand. She told me that this reassignment happened on the 4th of August ....

When I asked her what does reassign mean she told me it is for additional review but she didn't sound very positive so now I am starting to stress....

Any advice?


----------



## Ebenezar1

When did you apply and is it under spouse or critical skill?


----------



## papermania

Hopeful777 said:


> Hi Guys, so here is an update from my side...not sure if it is an update or more confusion
> 
> 1st August - I phoned DHA, the lady told me my application is in final stage and I should call back in 10 working days if I don't receive SMS that it has been received in VFS.
> 
> 8th August - I couldn't wait the full 10 working days so I called on the 8th of Aug. The lady I dealt with said that my application is now being finalized and I should phone back on Friday (today - 11th Aug) to confirm that it has been dispatched to VFS.
> 
> 11th August - so i phone today and i get the following update - my application is still in a decision stage which is way far from final stage or being finalized..... phone line got cut so I phoned back
> 
> on the second time the Lady told me that it is in a decision stage and that apperantly it was finalized but then it was reassigned for additional review which I could not understand. She told me that this reassignment happened on the 4th of August ....
> 
> When I asked her what does reassign mean she told me it is for additional review but she didn't sound very positive so now I am starting to stress....
> 
> Any advice?


Reassign happens when they make any printing error in either PR letter or rejection letter. In both cases they again make the document with correct details. I know it is though but please have patient. They should dispatch the outcome soon. Will wait to hear from you on next update.

Call them on Thursday next week, you will hear them saying the decision is printed. The week after next you shall have outcome if all goes well.


----------



## Hopeful777

Ebenezar1 said:


> When did you apply and is it under spouse or critical skill?


I applied in April 2017 under 27 (b) Critical skills


----------



## Hopeful777

papermania said:


> Reassign happens when they make any printing error in either PR letter or rejection letter. In both cases they again make the document with correct details. I know it is though but please have patient. They should dispatch the outcome soon. Will wait to hear from you on next update.
> 
> Call them on Thursday next week, you will hear them saying the decision is printed. The week after next you shall have outcome if all goes well.


Thank you will do. Will give an update next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bwixie

chez33 said:


> Can someone please advise the elusive email addresses and contact numbers to call! I applied for PR 7/7/2016 and the status is:- Application for cheryl glenice has been received at DHA on 7/13/2016 6:49:14 AM
> 
> I have been married to a South African for 14yrs and already gone through the trauma of 2 temporary permits, once having to go through the trauma of going back to the UK for a month and leaving my Husband and 2 kids. (my fault as messed up the 60 day thing, didn't realise).
> Both the kids have British passports but now have their South African Birth certificates and husband has dual.
> It's like living under a black cloud!


If you applied via the spouse route, the trend on this forum seems to be at least 24 months of waiting. My son's dependant PR took 26 months to be issued . I called and emailed lots of people :rant: (contacts on home affairs website) until I just decided to leave it alone and wait.


----------



## Ncube family

I contact Home Affairs call center today and was told that my section 26b PR application was transferred to another adjudicator on the 30th of June 2017,since then there hasn't been any movement and l can confirm that my application is now 24 months exactly still pending.My section 11.6 visitors Temporary residence visa is expiring in the beginning of September 2017-it seems like l don't have a choice and l pray for a miracle to happen l guess,though this long wait is killing me.


----------



## Ivan K

Hi guys,

Thanks for information to do with re-submission of applications. Does anyone here have email addresses or phone numbers that are manned by actual people? All my calls are not being answered and emails not being responded to either. Surely DHA are cruel and insensitive.


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Ivan K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for information to do with re-submission of applications. Does anyone here have email addresses or phone numbers that are manned by actual people? All my calls are not being answered and emails not being responded to either. Surely DHA are cruel and insensitive.


Hi hopeful we seem to be in the same boat also waiting for my prp in final stage since in July till today applied under spousal submitted in may2015. 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Ivan K said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for information to do with re-submission of applications. Does anyone here have email addresses or phone numbers that are manned by actual people? All my calls are not being answered and emails not being responded to either. Surely DHA are cruel and insensitive.


Hi Ivan I'm sorry to say but when it comes to the dha nobody is at home 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan K

Trouble is they just do not communicate. Just a simple thing such as acknowledging emails and messages is all the public is asking for. Right now I do not know if all the emails I am sending are being received.


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Hi Ivan k they receive them but take their own sweet time to respond so that you may think they are too busy with emails but nah

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Hi hopeful 777 update please did you manage to call DHA yesterday? 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Anyone with good news please update us and give us faith

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful777

jasimnomusouddin said:


> Hi hopeful 777 update please did you manage to call DHA yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk




So as I was too eager to wait until Thursday I called once on Monday and twice on Tuesday? of course again I got different types of feedback. On Monday I was told that on the 4th of August it was assigned to different adjudicator, on tuesday they told me the same and the sond time I called on tuesday they told me it has been finalized on the 4th of August....??? So different feedback for the same date... Not sure how they see it on their system.... Anyway different people giving me different feedback stating that finalized for some means it is sent to VFS and finalized for others means there is outcome but nit yet sent to vfs which mean anytime again it can get assigned to another adjudicator.... So anyway I will be calling again on Monday and will give update but am not overly excited due to the different feedback I have been receiving every other call I made...


----------



## Miranda123

chris_mave said:


> ok i will. i applied under 27(b)Extra ordinary skills.


Hi Chris,

can you please tell me what documents u provided in VFS. did u use agent or applied directly in VFS


----------



## chris_mave

Miranda123 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> can you please tell me what documents u provided in VFS. did u use agent or applied directly in VFS


 i applied directly. the documents required are on the vfs website


----------



## Miranda123

chris_mave said:


> i applied directly. the documents required are on the vfs website


Thanks a lot for the update.
The agents are asking loads of money so it is nice to know that u got ur PR without involving agent in 2 months. That means VFS is quite efficient nowadays( 2016 ending ) and application under section 27B has quick turnaround time.


----------



## AmandaH

Ncube family said:


> I contact Home Affairs call center today and was told that my section 26b PR application was transferred to another adjudicator on the 30th of June 2017,since then there hasn't been any movement and l can confirm that my application is now 24 months exactly still pending.My section 11.6 visitors Temporary residence visa is expiring in the beginning of September 2017-it seems like l don't have a choice and l pray for a miracle to happen l guess,though this long wait is killing me.


Hi Ncube family

Please may I ask, what phone number did you call for the Home Affairs call centre? The number I call for permanent residence applications, that's listed on their website, never seems to be answered.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hopeful777

jasimnomusouddin said:


> Hi hopeful 777 update please did you manage to call DHA yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


As per my post from yesterday I called today. They told me again that it is still in process and waiting for the outcome to be printed...this is now 3rd week waiting for printing? Apparently they are not dealing directly with the printing "department" if I may call it this way so she actually apologized for the delay and the fact they are not getting response from that same printing department.... I was told to call back next Monday..... so I will write again next Monday...unless a miracle happens before then :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Guys any news from anyone yet ?

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful777

jasimnomusouddin said:


> Guys any news from anyone yet ?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


Nothing on my side. My app is still with the "printing department" since the 4th of August. It is now more than a month so not sure if I should start stressing that they lost it...?


----------



## Jb1970s

Hopeful777 said:


> Nothing on my side. My app is still with the "printing department" since the 4th of August. It is now more than a month so not sure if I should start stressing that they lost it...?


If they told you it's in Printing, why don't you wait for the outcome? They take all communication serious.


----------



## Jb1970s

AmandaH said:


> Hi Ncube family
> 
> Please may I ask, what phone number did you call for the Home Affairs call centre? The number I call for permanent residence applications, that's listed on their website, never seems to be answered.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I'll advice you to keep your temporary residence visa valid. If you can get it Renewed, there are chances your PR will be released within few months of the Renewed visa and I hope you have already submitted.


----------



## Hopeful777

Jb1970s said:


> If they told you it's in Printing, why don't you wait for the outcome? They take all communication serious.



Because every time I phone there is a different update. I phoned today after my 2 week break I gave myself without checking with them and ....no longer with printing (it was in printing since 4th of August). Now the app is reassigned to another adjudicator on the 1st of Sept. So this has happened now for 2nd time, not sure what is wrong and is it normal for an app to be constantly reassigned...


----------



## nsbrown

I've been waiting since August 2015, it's been in "final" stages for months. After over a dozen escalations there hasn't been 1 reply from the adjudicators aka Sloths of the round table.


----------



## Hopeful777

nsbrown said:


> I've been waiting since August 2015, it's been in "final" stages for months. After over a dozen escalations there hasn't been 1 reply from the adjudicators aka Sloths of the round table.


On what basis did you apply? Also through VFS or directly to DHA?


----------



## chez33

OMG

I actually got a reply via email after copying in Ronney Marhule!
Not sure if he's just saying what I want to hear but it said this:-

Good day

The Department acknowledge receipt of your enquiry.

The application is currently pending and it's under adjudication process at this stage.

Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be expedited accordingly.

Trusting all to be in order.

Just happy to get a response!


----------



## Hopeful777

chez33 said:


> OMG
> 
> I actually got a reply via email after copying in Ronney Marhule!
> Not sure if he's just saying what I want to hear but it said this:-
> 
> Good day
> 
> The Department acknowledge receipt of your enquiry.
> 
> The application is currently pending and it's under adjudication process at this stage.
> 
> Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be expedited accordingly.
> 
> Trusting all to be in order.
> 
> Just happy to get a response!



Hi chez33, to which email you have sent enquiry? Also how long have you been waiting for?


----------



## Ebenezar1

Ronny does deliver...


----------



## Jay Jay 23

Thank you for all the post on this platform. 

I applied for my permanent residents in March 2017 under 27g. For an adult child whose father who is Permanent Resident holder.

Then started following on my permanent residents application in July 2017 after following this platform.

I was tossed around by Home Affairs employees since then until today. On numerous occasions or on nearly a daily basis l used to phone the home affairs call center, sometime all the contacts for immigration on website. Once a week used to send email to all immigration officer l can get their email.

Today I received an email which states the following below:

Re Permanent Residents Application

Thank you for writing into the Department of Home Affairs.

Please note that your application is finalized waiting to be dispatched back to your office of application.

Also note that once they have received your outcome an sms will be sent to you to come and collect.


I don't know when I will receive an sms for of the outcome.

Finger crossed.


----------



## SA_ZAR

Good day all,

I applied for my child PR on this year May 2017 under [SECTION 26(C)]; DEPENDENT OF A SOUTH AFRICAN CITIZEN OR PERMANENT RESIDENCE HOLDER UNDER THE AGE OF 18 YEARS (MINOR).

If i check the status on the tracking site previously it is showing " Application for XXXXX has been received at DHA on 5/11/2017 3:12:06 PM.

At present it is showing like this "Application for XXXXX has been received at DHA on 7/15/2017 3:12:06 PM"

I posted the same in our group long back and everyone advised it's been almost finalized and i am surprising 2 months gone the date changed the status still showing the same.

Could you please advise how can i go ahead with the folloup the date changed on the site and status not changed.

Thank you so much in advance.

Kind Regards


----------



## Bwixie

SA_ZAR said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I applied for my child PR on this year May 2017 under [SECTION 26(C)]; DEPENDENT OF A SOUTH AFRICAN CITIZEN OR PERMANENT RESIDENCE HOLDER UNDER THE AGE OF 18 YEARS (MINOR).
> 
> If i check the status on the tracking site previously it is showing " Application for XXXXX has been received at DHA on 5/11/2017 3:12:06 PM.
> 
> At present it is showing like this "Application for XXXXX has been received at DHA on 7/15/2017 3:12:06 PM"
> 
> I posted the same in our group long back and everyone advised it's been almost finalized and i am surprising 2 months gone the date changed the status still showing the same.
> 
> Could you please advise how can i go ahead with the folloup the date changed on the site and status not changed.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards


You only applied 4 months ago and it's way too early to start following up (not that you will get any response from anyone btw ) The trend on this forum and my personal experience is that the dependent PR permit will likely take about 2 years to be issued. So for now, try not to be bothered.


----------



## Bwixie

Jay Jay 23 said:


> Thank you for all the post on this platform.
> 
> I applied for my permanent residents in March 2017 under 27g. For an adult child whose father who is Permanent Resident holder.
> 
> Then started following on my permanent residents application in July 2017 after following this platform.
> 
> I was tossed around by Home Affairs employees since then until today. On numerous occasions or on nearly a daily basis l used to phone the home affairs call center, sometime all the contacts for immigration on website. Once a week used to send email to all immigration officer l can get their email.
> 
> Today I received an email which states the following below:
> 
> Re Permanent Residents Application
> 
> Thank you for writing into the Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> Please note that your application is finalized waiting to be dispatched back to your office of application.
> 
> Also note that once they have received your outcome an sms will be sent to you to come and collect.
> 
> 
> I don't know when I will receive an sms for of the outcome.
> 
> Finger crossed.


I'm following this one...finalized in 6 months only!!


----------



## Jb1970s

Anybody on this forum receive Permanent Residence under Category 26 (b) and 27 (b) be this year 2017?


----------



## Ivan K

For the guys who applied for PRP 26(b) directly, I hope you take time to read this note. I applied back in February 2015 via the London Consulate and until May 2017 I had not heard anything about my application despite calling and emailing a number of times in between. It was only in late May 2017 when I emailed Ronny Marhule asking if I should submit another application via VFS did he ask one of the staffers to get in touch with me. On the email, this chap attached a blank application form and asked me to complete it and return it together with supporting documents from the original application in 2015. I did and sent it back on 1 June 2017. I never received an email acknowledging receipt despite numerous emails asking for this.

Only on Monday this week I decided to send another email to the chap copying in Marhule. Guess what, the response came almost immediately informing me that he was still waiting for me to send back the application form and documents. I said to him I had sent it back and for him to check his inbox of 1 June 2017 but he still insisted that he had not received anything although I did not get a delivery failure notification on that day. Lucky I had saved the form and documents so I resend them and this time I received an acknowledgement of receipt.

My advice is, please retrieve all the original supporting documents and have them ready just in case you get a surprise like mine; get in touch with DHA and insist on an update. I don't know what is happening at DHA but all is not well. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Hi everyone I got a call from the dha today saying they are coming and asking if I did submit prp application but they didn't show up I will keep you guys posted tomorrow 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Still nothing 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Later today i checked out my prp status and is change to application for. Xxxx is received at vfc today but no one called or emailed me 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Jay 23

When did you apply and why did they want to visit you personally.


----------



## Jay Jay 23

These days Home Affairs is rejecting applications for no valid reason. I have heard that appeal takes longer than new application. Which one is the best solution


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Hi Jay Jay 23 don't know applied under spousal prp in 2015

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Called home affairs now they said my application is in vfs ready for collection but vfs didn't call or email me also iam nervous about the results 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Jay 23

Hi did you receive ur outcome?


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

I will be there next week and I will update you again 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan K

Hi guys,

Today I received an email from Home Affairs saying my application is now at authorisation stage. Does anyone know what this means?

I applied in February 2015 under Section 26 (b) at the London Consulate.


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Hi everyone just an update I got the permanent resident certificate today I am so happy 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncube family

jasimnomusouddin said:


> Hi everyone just an update I got the permanent resident certificate today I am so happy
> 
> Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


Hi jasimnomusouddin.

Congratulations on this achievement-so happy for you-you have given us hope.As a matter of interest when did you apply and at which office.If l am correct you applied under section 26b.

Thanks for sharing the info with us

Regards

Ncube Family


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Nelspruit vfs under spousal in May 2015

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncube family

jasimnomusouddin said:


> Nelspruit vfs under spousal in May 2015
> 
> Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


So its approximately 29 months-very bad turn around time for Spousal applications,been sitting on the same boat since August 2015- l guess l have to chill and relax for another six months or so.


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Make some noise call and email them every day your file will be dusted and given attention 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan K

Congratulations, Jasimnomusouddin!


----------



## DannyWelbeck

Does anyone know of a successful attempt at applying for a PR (under critical skills) via the embassy in Zambia or any other country in SADC for that matter? and what are the timelines?


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Thank you Ivan k

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## FASHYMAN

jasimnomusouddin said:


> Thank you Ivan k
> 
> Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


you can reply with ur timeline how it went with the dates if possible and different stages


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

The dates moved from application received in dha to application received in vfs and last collected no update during the process 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## FASHYMAN

so it took 2 years and 5 months for the whole process, did they inquire or interviewed or anything like that? r u married in home affairs or muslim rights?


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

No interview only phone call from them 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## FASHYMAN

and the marriage


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

To confirm that I applied for it 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

What do you mean 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## FASHYMAN

ur marriage was in muslim rights or in home affairs


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Home affairs 

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffjeff

*An update for anyone interested*

I have been waiting for 23 months and 2 weeks for a PRP application based on life partner/spouse being south african citizen.

Like everyone else there was no updated information through VFS website, and any extra info ive been able to glean has been through calling the contact center.
After a while they "escalated" a query on the status of my application, which then meant i was given a case number. 

when calling, if you give your PRP number, they will be able to tell you everything that the VFS site can tell you, IE, not a lot.
When you give your case number, the person at the call center can call the relevant dept with your case number and follow up on the escalation.
That dept may or may not have updated your file regarding that application, but usually can tell you at least if they have started adjudicating your application.

i called every two weeks after about the 12 months point with the case number and at about 19 months i was told they had Started the adjudication process.

after another 2 months i was told the application had been assessed up to Quality Control 4,
out of 9 total trips to different desks that the application has to take. The final trip being to the office of the minister to finally sign off the application.

At the 23 month point, calling back revealed that the application had finished being adjudicated, and now was in printing phase. 

i believe if the application is successful the printing and Signing of the certificate and or sticker can take longer, but in both instances it is between 1 and 2 months to get it back to VFS, who then SMS/ email to tell you to come and collect.


i expect this to take another month at least for me, making the total time around 25 months.


it has been a long and frustrating process with very little information, and obviously VFS have no idea whats going on so are useless to speak with.

what i can say is through this time researching and calling to press for ANY info at all, i have been told that SOME PRP applications are put into a priority pile. These are the ones who applied under the "Business" and investor categories.

"relationship","retirement"even "financially independent" (buy in for R120,000) have no special treatment at all.

one more thing, if you give your email address and let it be known that should any more information be required that you are on hand to provide the information, they usually go for it. 
Luckily i was contacted shortly after they started and was requested to send through the timeline of all my visas up to that point to prove i was living in the country for 5 years with my then long term partner(now wife).

if they had no way to contact, or if i hadn't escalated a query, they would have probably declined my application and i would have had to apply all over again. 
They do want to clear the backlog so the chances are they will go the extra mile if you let them.

I really hope this can help anyone looking for information regarding the PRP process, Be nice to the call center staff( try to use their name) and i wish your application comes back swiftly and positive!

all the best
-L


----------



## Ncube family

jeffjeff said:


> I have been waiting for 23 months and 2 weeks for a PRP application based on life partner/spouse being south african citizen.
> 
> Like everyone else there was no updated information through VFS website, and any extra info ive been able to glean has been through calling the contact center.
> After a while they "escalated" a query on the status of my application, which then meant i was given a case number.
> 
> when calling, if you give your PRP number, they will be able to tell you everything that the VFS site can tell you, IE, not a lot.
> When you give your case number, the person at the call center can call the relevant dept with your case number and follow up on the escalation.
> That dept may or may not have updated your file regarding that application, but usually can tell you at least if they have started adjudicating your application.
> 
> i called every two weeks after about the 12 months point with the case number and at about 19 months i was told they had Started the adjudication process.
> 
> after another 2 months i was told the application had been assessed up to Quality Control 4,
> out of 9 total trips to different desks that the application has to take. The final trip being to the office of the minister to finally sign off the application.
> 
> At the 23 month point, calling back revealed that the application had finished being adjudicated, and now was in printing phase.
> 
> i believe if the application is successful the printing and Signing of the certificate and or sticker can take longer, but in both instances it is between 1 and 2 months to get it back to VFS, who then SMS/ email to tell you to come and collect.
> 
> 
> i expect this to take another month at least for me, making the total time around 25 months.
> 
> 
> it has been a long and frustrating process with very little information, and obviously VFS have no idea whats going on so are useless to speak with.
> 
> what i can say is through this time researching and calling to press for ANY info at all, i have been told that SOME PRP applications are put into a priority pile. These are the ones who applied under the "Business" and investor categories.
> 
> "relationship","retirement"even "financially independent" (buy in for R120,000) have no special treatment at all.
> 
> one more thing, if you give your email address and let it be known that should any more information be required that you are on hand to provide the information, they usually go for it.
> Luckily i was contacted shortly after they started and was requested to send through the timeline of all my visas up to that point to prove i was living in the country for 5 years with my then long term partner(now wife).
> 
> if they had no way to contact, or if i hadn't escalated a query, they would have probably declined my application and i would have had to apply all over again.
> They do want to clear the backlog so the chances are they will go the extra mile if you let them.
> 
> I really hope this can help anyone looking for information regarding the PRP process, Be nice to the call center staff( try to use their name) and i wish your application comes back swiftly and positive!
> 
> all the best
> -L


Hi Jeff

Thanks for the advice-much appreciated.I have been waiting for the outcome of my section 26b application for over 27 months now.The last updated l received from my contact at the DHA was last week Friday-which was "my file was at DG's table awaiting signature".Waiting such long is a pain,only to find that you were waiting 27 months for a rejection.My contact tells me that unlike TRP applications,each PRP application now passes over 15 adjudicators if not more

Regards

Ncube


----------



## jasimnomusouddin

Well said that is what I also did.

Sent from my ZTE T920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan K

Thanks JeffJeff. Perseverance pays indeed. 

I received an email saying mine was at authorisation stage. This is after having applied 31 months ago. I didn't see anything about authorisation in your post? Is there anything like that?

Also do you have any contact numbers of people who were helping you at DHA?


----------



## Ncube family

Ivan K said:


> Thanks JeffJeff. Perseverance pays indeed.
> 
> I received an email saying mine was at authorisation stage. This is after having applied 31 months ago. I didn't see anything about authorisation in your post? Is there anything like that?
> 
> Also do you have any contact numbers of people who were helping you at DHA?


Just heard that the current Home Affairs Minister will be fired today-watch the space.The acting Director General of Home Affairs will signature plenty of PRP applications today.


----------



## Ncube family

Ncube family said:


> Just heard that the current Home Affairs Minister will be fired today-watch the space.The acting Director General of Home Affairs will signature plenty of PRP applications today.



Its officially-there is a new Home Affairs Minister-Ayanda Dlodlo is the new Minister of Home Affairs replacing Prof Hlengiwe Mkhize


----------



## AmandaH

Hi JeffJeff

Thank you so much for posting this. I hope your PRP comes through soon.

Please may I ask, was it the VFS contact centre or the Home Affairs contact centre that gave you the case number?

Thanks so much.

Amanda 



jeffjeff said:


> I have been waiting for 23 months and 2 weeks for a PRP application based on life partner/spouse being south african citizen.
> 
> Like everyone else there was no updated information through VFS website, and any extra info ive been able to glean has been through calling the contact center.
> After a while they "escalated" a query on the status of my application, which then meant i was given a case number.
> 
> when calling, if you give your PRP number, they will be able to tell you everything that the VFS site can tell you, IE, not a lot.
> When you give your case number, the person at the call center can call the relevant dept with your case number and follow up on the escalation.
> That dept may or may not have updated your file regarding that application, but usually can tell you at least if they have started adjudicating your application.
> 
> i called every two weeks after about the 12 months point with the case number and at about 19 months i was told they had Started the adjudication process.
> 
> after another 2 months i was told the application had been assessed up to Quality Control 4,
> out of 9 total trips to different desks that the application has to take. The final trip being to the office of the minister to finally sign off the application.
> 
> At the 23 month point, calling back revealed that the application had finished being adjudicated, and now was in printing phase.
> 
> i believe if the application is successful the printing and Signing of the certificate and or sticker can take longer, but in both instances it is between 1 and 2 months to get it back to VFS, who then SMS/ email to tell you to come and collect.
> 
> 
> i expect this to take another month at least for me, making the total time around 25 months.
> 
> 
> it has been a long and frustrating process with very little information, and obviously VFS have no idea whats going on so are useless to speak with.
> 
> what i can say is through this time researching and calling to press for ANY info at all, i have been told that SOME PRP applications are put into a priority pile. These are the ones who applied under the "Business" and investor categories.
> 
> "relationship","retirement"even "financially independent" (buy in for R120,000) have no special treatment at all.
> 
> one more thing, if you give your email address and let it be known that should any more information be required that you are on hand to provide the information, they usually go for it.
> Luckily i was contacted shortly after they started and was requested to send through the timeline of all my visas up to that point to prove i was living in the country for 5 years with my then long term partner(now wife).
> 
> if they had no way to contact, or if i hadn't escalated a query, they would have probably declined my application and i would have had to apply all over again.
> They do want to clear the backlog so the chances are they will go the extra mile if you let them.
> 
> I really hope this can help anyone looking for information regarding the PRP process, Be nice to the call center staff( try to use their name) and i wish your application comes back swiftly and positive!
> 
> all the best
> -L


----------



## AmandaH

Hi Jb1970s 

Thanks for your reply. I did renew my TRP back in April, so I have a current one. Someone from Home Affairs called me today to ask for a copy of my current visa, so at least it means my PRP application is actually being looked at 

They also asked for my husband's number, and called him to check if we are still together and ask if he still supported my application.
It was great, as we were in the same room at the time, so he knew the lady's name before she even told him  Definitely proof we are still together!

Now to continue the waiting game. Fingers crossed that it come through soon.



Jb1970s said:


> I'll advice you to keep your temporary residence visa valid. If you can get it Renewed, there are chances your PR will be released within few months of the Renewed visa and I hope you have already submitted.


----------



## Ebenezar1

You're one happy girl. Congrats at least things are moving for you. All the best.


----------



## AnyoneHomeAffairs

Hi JeffJeff and everyone,

As Amanda, I too would be very interested in knowing how to get a 'case number'.
(Like everyone else there was no updated information through VFS website, and any extra info ive been able to glean has been through calling the contact center.
After a while they "escalated" a query on the status of my application, which then meant i was given a case number. )

I applied for my PRP 1 Sept 2015 and still literally nothing has happened! The VFS site says my application was received 1 Sept 2015. When I spoke with DHA in Aug, they said it was in the adjudication process, which was stage 1 of 6. Unbelievable. 

So, for the forum, I have two questions: 
1) @ JeffJeff - please, how did you get your PRP escalated and get a case number? I have been awaiting ANY movement for 26 months now, and I have lived here since 2003!

2) While people await their PRPs, are you guys on Visitor Visas? Are you having to leave the country every 90-180 days?

3) Is there a way that I don't have to keep going in and out of the country while I WAIT for DHA to process my PRP?

We went from Business Visas to PRP, on the advice of a middle man. Boy, that was a huge mistake!

Many thanks all!


----------



## AmandaH

Thanks Ebenezar1


----------



## AmandaH

Hi AnyoneHomeAffairs

I have also been here since 2004 

Under which category did you apply for your PRP?

I applied for my PRP under category 26B (Spouse).

I have been residing on Temporary Residence Permit category 11.6 (Visitors Visa, reside with SAC & work) since I was married in 2007. 
This means that I do not have to keep going in and out of the counrty to keep my visa valid. 
The first 2 times they gave me a 1 year visa, then the next few times it was 2 years, and then now they have given me 3 years, all on the 11.6 category.

I hope this helps. 




AnyoneHomeAffairs said:


> Hi JeffJeff and everyone,
> 
> As Amanda, I too would be very interested in knowing how to get a 'case number'.
> (Like everyone else there was no updated information through VFS website, and any extra info ive been able to glean has been through calling the contact center.
> After a while they "escalated" a query on the status of my application, which then meant i was given a case number. )
> 
> I applied for my PRP 1 Sept 2015 and still literally nothing has happened! The VFS site says my application was received 1 Sept 2015. When I spoke with DHA in Aug, they said it was in the adjudication process, which was stage 1 of 6. Unbelievable.
> 
> So, for the forum, I have two questions:
> 1) @ JeffJeff - please, how did you get your PRP escalated and get a case number? I have been awaiting ANY movement for 26 months now, and I have lived here since 2003!
> 
> 2) While people await their PRPs, are you guys on Visitor Visas? Are you having to leave the country every 90-180 days?
> 
> 3) Is there a way that I don't have to keep going in and out of the country while I WAIT for DHA to process my PRP?
> 
> We went from Business Visas to PRP, on the advice of a middle man. Boy, that was a huge mistake!
> 
> Many thanks all!


----------



## Topmaxi

is there anyone who has received news in the last couple of months. By reading through, i have noted that some people have been lucky to receive their permits in as little as 3 months. i applied for PRP under section 27 (b) in September 2017 and hoping for a positive outcome quicker. based on the current state of affairs at home affairs, it is my belief they are somewhat effective as i have seen them approve the ZEP application in less than a month and therefore hoping they can prioritise the PRP applications too.


----------



## jollem

Hi Topmaxi

section 27 (b) PRP takes about 4 months. But then considering that there is december in between realistically u might get it February.


----------



## Hopeful777

So I thought I will never post this  but I am. I am on 27b and got my PR after 8 months. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!! Hopefully you will get a nice xmas gift from DHA :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Topmaxi

Hopeful777 said:


> So I thought I will never post this  but I am. I am on 27b and got my PR after 8 months. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!! Hopefully you will get a nice xmas gift from DHA :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


congratulations on you achievement


----------



## Kendrakonadu

AmandaH said:


> Hi AnyoneHomeAffairs
> 
> I have also been here since 2004
> 
> Under which category did you apply for your PRP?
> 
> I applied for my PRP under category 26B (Spouse).
> 
> I have been residing on Temporary Residence Permit category 11.6 (Visitors Visa, reside with SAC & work) since I was married in 2007.
> This means that I do not have to keep going in and out of the counrty to keep my visa valid.
> The first 2 times they gave me a 1 year visa, then the next few times it was 2 years, and then now they have given me 3 years, all on the 11.6 category.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Hi Amanda im on a relatives permit / visa spouse category do i need an offr letter to apply for the visitors visa to reside in SA with spouse and work or did you have to include a letter of employment when you had to apply for your visitors visa to reside with spouse and work?


----------



## RevSteph

Hi, I am new to the Forum and would like to hear your advice or experience around accelerating the approval for a PRP. I applied for a PRP as a Relative in June 2016. The processing time was supposed to be 8 - 10 months. It is 8 months overdue so far and I am told that it is still being processed. It seems like I will have to apply for an extension to my Temporary Relative's Visa which expires in April 2018 so that I can continue to stay in SA while my PRP is processed. This is a massively expensive procedure involving the purchase of a flight back to the UK and a UK police report as well as the ca R2000 application fee. What can I do to make sure my PRP gets approved before end Jan 2018?


----------



## Ncube family

Rev Steph,I am sitting at the same boat as you.I have been waiting for the outcome of my Section 26b PR application since August 2015,my contact at the DHA tells me that my application is at the last adjudicator's desk,apparently all PR are assessed by not less than 20 adjudicators.The possibility is,we now at the silly period,where no one is eager to work,in other words there is a big possibilities that our applications will only be finalized next year-this is a fact that l have accepted.I had to renew my Section 11(6) Visitors Visa unfortunately so as to legalize my stay


----------



## Rozay

Ncube family said:


> Rev Steph,I am sitting at the same boat as you.I have been waiting for the outcome of my Section 26b PR application since August 2015,my contact at the DHA tells me that my application is at the last adjudicator's desk,apparently all PR are assessed by not less than 20 adjudicators.The possibility is,we now at the silly period,where no one is eager to work,in other words there is a big possibilities that our applications will only be finalized next year-this is a fact that l have accepted.I had to renew my Section 11(6) Visitors Visa unfortunately so as to legalize my stay


Ncube your source is not reliable.Home Affairs is seriously understaffed,its impractical for each application to go through 20 different adjudicators....In total the adjudicators do not even number 20. The issue is that its not a high priority application focus and its not considered in their key performance appriasals.Priority applications are 26a,27a,27b and 27c...these are in line with the NDP goals.Good luck I beliv you about to get your outcome


----------



## Ivan K

Hello everyone,

So I received an email on 7th December 2017 saying I should advise if I was already in the country or still in the UK because the decision on my PRP was ready for collection. I said I was traveling to SA soon and would rather collect in SA-

Yesterday (29th) I rocked up at the Bramfontein DHA regional office. Like popping into a corner shop to buy a pint of milk, I picked up my PRP! Not that I did not expect the PRP, I somehow expected a rejection letter but I was pleasantly surprised. I applied in February 2015 under 26{b}.

Just sit in there friends, it will happen for you.

Good luck to those yet to receive their decisions-


----------



## napeerba26

Good day Everyone,

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and new year.

I am planning to submit my application for Permanent resident under the Critical skills visa. I am busy gathering all the documents. 
There is something i need clarity on.

"Proof of post qualification experience of at least five years" how did you guys prove that?
was it through your comprehensive CV or reference letters? 
Please advise.


----------



## napeerba26

Hopeful777 said:


> So I thought I will never post this  but I am. I am on 27b and got my PR after 8 months. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!! Hopefully you will get a nice xmas gift from DHA :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Hi there, is there a way i can possibly inbox you or whatsapp you. I see you also applied for PRP under critical skills. I need your advice.


----------



## Hopeful777

napeerba26 said:


> Hopeful777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought I will never post this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I am. I am on 27b and got my PR after 8 months. Good luck to everyone who is still waiting!! Hopefully you will get a nice xmas gift from DHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, is there a way i can possibly inbox you or whatsapp you. I see you also applied for PRP under critical skills. I need your advice.
Click to expand...

Yup please inbox me and i will respond as soon as i can.


----------



## Hopeful777

napeerba26 said:


> Good day Everyone,
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and new year.
> 
> I am planning to submit my application for Permanent resident under the Critical skills visa. I am busy gathering all the documents.
> There is something i need clarity on.
> 
> "Proof of post qualification experience of at least five years" how did you guys prove that?
> was it through your comprehensive CV or reference letters?
> Please advise.


Only saw this now. So the prove of post qualification relevant experience is a formal document that you would need to get from the relevant body. I am in the IT industry and this letter was obtained from IITPSA. To them you submit CV along with referencr letters from previous employers. Based on this they do an assessment and generate letter stating how many years of experience (in the field of your critical skills you are applying for) you have. Hope this helps. Please note this assesment letter takes couple of months.


----------



## hilrap

Hi guys,

I had applied for a PRP under section 26(b) at the end of May last year, through the SA embassy in Germany. I received my permit just before Christmas. 

PRP was issued on the 20th of November 2017. Home Affairs actually called a few days prior to find out if the outcome of the application should be postet back to the Berlin Embassy or collected in SA. I opted for the embassy option. Documents were received a month later. 

All in all, from application to receiving PRP, it took *just under 7 month*. 

All the best to everyone who is still waiting.
hilrap


----------



## Vaseharan

*Spouse 26B PRP*

Hi good people, congrats to all got the PR. 
I just started my long journey today. Submitted my application today. And received an sms saying that application has been forwarded to Pretoria O.C
I’m just trying to find out what is Pretoria O.C is. Does anyone know???


----------



## FASHYMAN

well status must have changed to application recieved at home affairs now


----------



## FASHYMAN

hi guys

as i heard there are 9 stages for prp application

anybody have any idea what are they and how long each of them takes to complete

thanks


----------



## Vaseharan

Yes it is. Thanks


----------



## Ncube family

FASHYMAN said:


> hi guys
> 
> as i heard there are 9 stages for prp application
> 
> anybody have any idea what are they and how long each of them takes to complete
> 
> thanks


Happy new to you all. I just been informed that my Spousal Permanent Residence Permit just passed the first Quality Assurance, two more to go (QA) before it’s sent to the DG for signature. I was shocked to learn that my application was looked by approx. 59 adjudicators, l am not sure about the number of adjudicators for PR applications based on the other Sections of the Immigration Act, or maybe it depends on case by case. Comments put were/are as follows
1. Applicant meets with the requirements for the Section 26B PRP application.
2. Applicant has been a spouse of the SAC Spouse since so and so years.

My question is, under normal circumstances how long does the application takes to pass ALL the Quality Assurance stage to signature by DG till it arrives at VFS. My application has been sitting at the DHA since August 2015.


----------



## Rozay

Ncube family said:


> Happy new to you all. I just been informed that my Spousal Permanent Residence Permit just passed the first Quality Assurance, two more to go (QA) before it’s sent to the DG for signature. I was shocked to learn that my application was looked by approx. 59 adjudicators, l am not sure about the number of adjudicators for PR applications based on the other Sections of the Immigration Act, or maybe it depends on case by case. Comments put were/are as follows
> 1. Applicant meets with the requirements for the Section 26B PRP application.
> 2. Applicant has been a spouse of the SAC Spouse since so and so years.
> 
> My question is, under normal circumstances how long does the application takes to pass ALL the Quality Assurance stage to signature by DG till it arrives at VFS. My application has been sitting at the DHA since August 2015.


Do you personally think its logistically practical for 59 people to look at same document?
Common sense will show this is impossible !


----------



## Ncube family

Rozay said:


> Do you personally think its logistically practical for 59 people to look at same document?
> Common sense will show this is impossible !


That is what l am told and l have no reason to doubt my contact,as s/he has been giving me accurate information with regards to the progress of my application.My contact is with the Civic department of the DHA but has access to check through the adjudication systems the progress.He is able to check the stage of the application and the names of people who looked into it and if there are any recommendations made,anyway that still does not answer my Quality Assurance issue/question l asked?


----------



## Topmaxi

does the silence in here mean there has been less or no PRP issued?

we need your motivation my people


----------



## Finally2018

I am sorry not exactly any motivation I have. DHA called my agent end of last year saying they can't approve my PR because the system says I was granted PR in 2014 when I applied 1st time in London. They even gave a ref. no. They said I should produce the PR certificate which I never got any communication to say I got it. In fact I got a rejection in Sept. 2014 for a DUI 12 years old (at that time). The rejection letter was dated Feb 2014. I was advised to try again when my Police Clearance was clear (after a while they remove it) in March 2015. So I did. The application under consideration. The problem is the DHA person left wrong contact details and as you all know tracking him/ her down is problem. Anyone ever heard of this problem guys? Suggestions pls?


----------



## chez33

Still waiting, applied June 2016. My TRP expires end of March and I've just realised that next Friday that's 60 days before it does so need to get my TRP application done by then! I hope VFS has an appointment! another R3000 down the drain.


----------



## Bondnote

napeerba26 said:


> Good day Everyone,
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and new year.
> 
> I am planning to submit my application for Permanent resident under the Critical skills visa. I am busy gathering all the documents.
> There is something i need clarity on.
> 
> "Proof of post qualification experience of at least five years" how did you guys prove that?
> was it through your comprehensive CV or reference letters?
> Please advise.


 Do as Hopeful777 advised about getting the letter from your professional body, if the body does that. But in addition just include your CV and reference letters. 

Too much information is better than less.


----------



## chez33

chez33 said:


> Still waiting, applied June 2016. My TRP expires end of March and I've just realised that next Friday that's 60 days before it does so need to get my TRP application done by then! I hope VFS has an appointment! another R3000 down the drain.


NO appointments until the end of February by then my application will be 30 days until expiry!!!!!! what to do??


----------



## FASHYMAN

good day to all

i read here mostly people ask questions but you hardly get replies

reason can be that they dont have answer or they leave here when they are done with their prp

request to all members if its possible to have answer for question then please do participate

thanks n regards


----------



## Topmaxi

FASHYMAN said:


> good day to all
> 
> i read here mostly people ask questions but you hardly get replies
> 
> reason can be that they dont have answer or they leave here when they are done with their prp
> 
> request to all members if its possible to have answer for question then please do participate
> 
> thanks n regards


That would be very much appreciated


----------



## MrTshiko

You will be fine as long as you apply before your TRP expires. Same thing happened to me. Applied for PRP in October 2015 and in the meantime my TRP expired in October 2016. So had to reapply for TRP and I did so within the 60 day window until expiry. So you should be fine.



chez33 said:


> NO appointments until the end of February by then my application will be 30 days until expiry!!!!!! what to do??


----------



## MrTshiko

I'm also wondering the same question as I applied for my PRP a couple months after you in October of 2015 and I only just now found out that on October 26, 2017 it was recommended for a decision. So my understanding is that now it is going through QA before it goes for signature and then to VFS. I spoke with a lady today at home affairs and she said it could be a few weeks or as many as 6 months before it arrives at VFS from this stage. Which wasn't helpful. 

Also just a heads up that I sent you a PM Ncube family. 



Ncube family said:


> That is what l am told and l have no reason to doubt my contact,as s/he has been giving me accurate information with regards to the progress of my application.My contact is with the Civic department of the DHA but has access to check through the adjudication systems the progress.He is able to check the stage of the application and the names of people who looked into it and if there are any recommendations made,anyway that still does not answer my Quality Assurance issue/question l asked?


----------



## MrTshiko

Oh, and I was told that mine had been through over a dozen adjudicators. So 59 does sound like a lot, but with that said, I haven't been able to get a any consistent info from home affairs so maybe mine has been seen by 50 adjudicators as well.


----------



## MrTshiko

Ncube family is your contact at Home Affairs in the Civic Department able to tell you what recommendations were made? As far as a recommendation to approve or disapprove? Or will they only tell you that a recommendation was made?



Ncube family said:


> That is what l am told and l have no reason to doubt my contact,as s/he has been giving me accurate information with regards to the progress of my application.My contact is with the Civic department of the DHA but has access to check through the adjudication systems the progress.He is able to check the stage of the application and the names of people who looked into it and if there are any recommendations made,anyway that still does not answer my Quality Assurance issue/question l asked?


----------



## Ncube family

Dear All

Any idea how long does the PRP application take to be signed by the Director General of DHA,before the outcome l sent to VFS for collection.

Will appreciate input

Regards


----------



## Pimmie

chez33 said:


> NO appointments until the end of February by then my application will be 30 days until expiry!!!!!! what to do??


Last year I had to renew my TRP too, still waiting for my PRP since 9/2015.
At VFS I was told I could do the TRP renewal before the expiry date, not 60 days before. 
Made an appointment a week before expiry and no problem in getting the renewal.


----------



## Topmaxi

jollem said:


> Hi Topmaxi
> 
> section 27 (b) PRP takes about 4 months. But then considering that there is december in between realistically u might get it February.


Good day,

Thank you for the encouragement. I have since received my PRP within the timeframes you highligted. All the best to the other applicants


----------



## Rozay

Topmaxi said:


> Good day,
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement. I have since received my PRP within the timeframes you highligted. All the best to the other applicants


Wow congrats Topmaxi,which vfs office did u apply and when ?
whats your critical skill category?


----------



## Topmaxi

Rozay said:


> Wow congrats Topmaxi,which vfs office did u apply and when ?
> whats your critical skill category?


Applied with Jhb branch, Sandton.


----------



## Ncube family

Dear All

I am pleased to inform you that l collected my Section 26b Permanent Residence Permit today.Applied at Rivonia VFS Office.Application took approximately 30 months.Its been a long and uneventfully journey.Wishing you all the best

Regards

Ncube


----------



## Pimmie

Congratulations!
If mine will also take 30 months only 2 to go


----------



## Ncube family

Just stay positive-you will get it


----------



## ndanmak

Got my PR in November and i applied for my ID on the 18th of December.All i received was an SMS with a reference number.How can i track my application if its possible.I have tried the SMS route but its a dead end.


----------



## FASHYMAN

ndanmak said:


> Got my PR in November and i applied for my ID on the 18th of December.All i received was an SMS with a reference number.How can i track my application if its possible.I have tried the SMS route but its a dead end.


how long it took u for prp application and which category


----------



## ndanmak

@Fashyman it was a long route my bro.I first submitted my application in January 2014 since i was a holder of a Quota work permit and i had been in the country for more than 5 years.The response was "fairly"quick it came in December of that year.Application was rejected because i had not included proof of professional registration.Quick quick i appealed with the help of an agent who just wrote a small note and included the proof.That was Jan 2015 it was a long wait.2015 passed,2016 came and passed and it was only in October 2017 that i got a positive response when i was beginning to give up and leave the country since my permit was expired.It was not an easy road.


----------



## KoolKam

Hi All,

I am glad to inform that I got my PR exactly after 6 months.
I applied for 27(B) at JHB Rivonia based on my Critical Skills Visa.

For tracking purposes, calling to HA number did not give me proper response.
Whereas mail to [email protected] gave me proper answers.
Though they will reply after a week, you get correct update (especially MR. Khaya Kunene, Case Resolution Clerk).

All the best wishes for those who are awaiting.


----------



## KoolKam

Hi All,

Need your suggestion on spouse PR based on 27(B) as I have plans to apply PR for my wife as she got dependent visa based on my Critical skills visa.
We are married for three years as of now.

As per DHA website, below is the requirement for marriage certificate

Marriage certificate or proof of relationship in respect of a spouse accompanying the applicant or joining the applicant in the Republic (Islamic marriages entered into within the Republic are not considered).


As per VFS website, it says

A marriage certificate, a notarial agreement, a customary union certificate and a civil union certificate as proof that the applicant has been the spouse of a citizen or permanent resident for five years at the time of application.

So kindly need your suggestions if I can apply for my wife PR with 3 years of marriage certificate?
Or will the VFS will create any issues during application.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rozay

KoolKam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am glad to inform that I got my PR exactly after 6 months.
> I applied for 27(B) at JHB Rivonia based on my Critical Skills Visa.
> 
> For tracking purposes, calling to HA number did not give me proper response.
> Whereas mail to [email protected] gave me proper answers.
> Though they will reply after a week, you get correct update (especially MR. Khaya Kunene, Case Resolution Clerk).
> 
> All the best wishes for those who are awaiting.


Congratulations .What specific feedback or update did you get when making the follow ups?


----------



## KoolKam

Rozay said:


> Congratulations .What specific feedback or update did you get when making the follow ups?


Thanks Rozay.

I started following up after 3 months, Initially I used to get the below response.

Please note that the application is still not finalised. The application is currently with the adjudication unit. We will send a note of urgency to try and expedite the application. 

2 weeks back I got the below reply.

Kindly be advised that an application for Permanent Residence Permit was finalised by our processing unit and the permit outcome has not been sent to the VFS Global Office as yet.

Whereas call centre responses were not accurate and minimum you need to hold the line for 30 minutes.


----------



## IvyLeager

KoolKam said:


> Thanks Rozay.
> 
> I started following up after 3 months, Initially I used to get the below response.
> 
> Please note that the application is still not finalised. The application is currently with the adjudication unit. We will send a note of urgency to try and expedite the application.
> 
> 2 weeks back I got the below reply.
> 
> Kindly be advised that an application for Permanent Residence Permit was finalised by our processing unit and the permit outcome has not been sent to the VFS Global Office as yet.
> 
> Whereas call centre responses were not accurate and minimum you need to hold the line for 30 minutes.


Congratulations @KoolKam... Good things come to those who wait.

Please I have 3 quick question, how long have you been on Critical skills visa? are you working or studying (if studying, have you graduated with a doctoral degree?).

Thank you.


----------



## KoolKam

IvyLeager said:


> Congratulations @KoolKam... Good things come to those who wait.
> 
> Please I have 3 quick question, how long have you been on Critical skills visa? are you working or studying (if studying, have you graduated with a doctoral degree?).
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks IvyLeager.
I am working for the past 12+ years into Information Technology.

Below is my PRP journey
Jun '16 - Applied for 1 year CSV without offer
Sep '16 - Got visa granted until Sep '17
Feb '17 - Came to SA
Mar '17 - Got a permanent job with a company
Jun '17 - Applied for Visa Extension
Jul '17 - Received CSV for 5 years
Aug '17 - Applied for PRP based on 27(B)
Feb '18 - Received PRP


----------



## nsbrown

My Spousal PR is currently being printed, I've been waiting since August 2015.

What I eventually found out is that they are putting Critical Visas ahead of Spousal Visas.

I had to hire an immigration lawyer to get it pushed through, don't even bother phoning and "escalating", it's complete ********. Found that out after phoning every 2 weeks for a year.

Use SA Visas in Cape Town and ask for Ayesha, they will sort you out. They have direct lines to those processing PR's.


----------



## GabyMat

nsbrown said:


> Use SA Visas in Cape Town and ask for Ayesha, they will sort you out. They have direct lines to those processing PR's.


Did you use the once off inquiry in their option 1?

Or did you opt for the big bucks in option 2?

I've been waiting since May 2015. The strange thing for me is that nobody seems to have any idea of how long this process should take.

Ayesha says 8 - 18 months, but the SAVisas website says 24 months plus. Yet Ayesha works for SAVisas.

VFS told me 8 10 months, but this applies to Critical Skills only apparently. Spousal they don't predict anything.

I would just absolutely love it if just one of them had the slightest clue as to what was going on here.


----------



## micha8802

*PR Sec 26 (a)*

Hi All

I have been looking at the threads here and thank you so much for the info. I submitted today under Section 26(a) Five years continuous work. I see that most people here have done the critical skills PR. Has anyone applied under sec 26 (a) and if so are you able to share your experience with regards to time scales etc..

Thank you in advance!


----------



## IvyLeager

KoolKam said:


> Thanks IvyLeager.
> I am working for the past 12+ years into Information Technology.
> 
> Below is my PRP journey
> Jun '16 - Applied for 1 year CSV without offer
> Sep '16 - Got visa granted until Sep '17
> Feb '17 - Came to SA
> Mar '17 - Got a permanent job with a company
> Jun '17 - Applied for Visa Extension
> Jul '17 - Received CSV for 5 years
> Aug '17 - Applied for PRP based on 27(B)
> Feb '18 - Received PRP


Hi Koolkam
Thank you for your response. You have obtained your PR under section 27b (critical skills), are there conditions on the PR certificate (like the critical skills visa) which limits you to work only within a specific type of field? 
For example a critical skills visa for a biochemist will have a condition that the person should secure work as a biochemist only, and cannot apply for other work. Is there same condition on PR certificate?


----------



## jollem

There is no conditions limiting you to work withing any sector on a PR. Infact there is only 1 condition endorsed on a PR which is that you must enter into South Africa by a certain date - assuming you got the PR when you were outside SA. So you can work anywhere or run a business even. You will not need to produce your PR certificate in most cases as you will be issued with an SA ID anyways.


----------



## IvyLeager

jollem said:


> There is no conditions limiting you to work withing any sector on a PR. Infact there is only 1 condition endorsed on a PR which is that you must enter into South Africa by a certain date - assuming you got the PR when you were outside SA. So you can work anywhere or run a business even. You will not need to produce your PR certificate in most cases as you will be issued with an SA ID anyways.


Thank you Jollem, for the prompt and clear response. Cheers.


----------



## MrTshiko

*Finally got my PRP (30 Months)*

Finally got my PRP (based on a spousal relationship) yesterday from the VFS in Pretoria. I submitted my application in October of 2015. Just got it now in April of 2018. So two and a half years.


----------



## FASHYMAN

that was quick


----------



## MrTshiko

HAHAH. I guess...



FASHYMAN said:


> that was quick


----------



## FASHYMAN

and me checking every single day online, and its been only 7 months yet


----------



## Ncube family

MrTshiko said:


> Finally got my PRP (based on a spousal relationship) yesterday from the VFS in Pretoria. I submitted my application in October of 2015. Just got it now in April of 2018. So two and a half years.


Congratulations-this calls for a big celebration


----------



## Ncube family

FASHYMAN said:


> that was quick


Fashyman in theory l think its unfair to say it was quick considering the fact that PR applications based on other sections takes a minimum of 4 months(best case scenerio).Spousal PR applications take 24 months plus,l think the system is unfair


----------



## FASHYMAN

that was sarcastic reply, obviously its unfair, when they say 8 to 10 months then it should be done in that time


----------



## Ncube family

FASHYMAN said:


> that was sarcastic reply, obviously its unfair, when they say 8 to 10 months then it should be done in that time


Please accept my apologies if l was sarcastic-l withdraw my response uncondtionally


----------



## FASHYMAN

no not ur reply

my reply "that was quick" was sarcastic


----------



## GabyMat

FASHYMAN said:


> that was sarcastic reply, obviously its unfair, when they say 8 to 10 months then it should be done in that time


The 8 - 10 months that VFS tell you is complete nonsense in the case of a spousal. 

The fact is it can take up to 5 years to get a spousal through. Everytime somebody jumps the queue by using lawyers or some othes threats, everyone else goes back a step. 

You either have to be very patient, or you have to go the lawyer route, and for that you need deep, deep pockets. Even then you get the endless runaround.

It's a totally iniquitous system driven by cold and callous people who have not the slightest thought or care for the anguish they cause. Shame on them all!


----------



## plusminus

Hi Friends,

i always be in the forum to check the PR applicants experience, and we can learn lot. thanks friends for your peoples experience share. some one please advice me about some doubts. many thanks in advance,

applied for CSV in june/2015[/COLOR] -- 
received 1 year CSV in july/2015

applied for CSV extension in may/2016 --
received 5 years CSV in march/2017 (rejection and appeal then after a long hassle CSV came through) 

applied for PR 27(b) in october/2017 and ALSO applied for my spouse Section 27(b) spouse accompanying critical skills visa holder main applicant --

vfs online tracking still says...... has been received at DHA on Oct 2017.


1) till the date no phone call from DHA to the Employer to confirm my employment. (i believe DHA phone employer) 

2) never receive any SMS/Email from DHA (last week only send email to dha to find out my current status. never receive any reply)

3) everyone saying PR under 27(b) process wont take long, is any other emails to contact them,

somebody please give me some hope.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks in advance again.


----------



## Hopeful777

plusminus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i always be in the forum to check the PR applicants experience, and we can learn lot. thanks friends for your peoples experience share. some one please advice me about some doubts. many thanks in advance,
> 
> applied for CSV in june/2015[/COLOR] --
> received 1 year CSV in july/2015
> 
> applied for CSV extension in may/2016 --
> received 5 years CSV in march/2017 (rejection and appeal then after a long hassle CSV came through)
> 
> applied for PR 27(b) in october/2017 and ALSO applied for my spouse Section 27(b) spouse accompanying critical skills visa holder main applicant --
> 
> vfs online tracking still says...... has been received at DHA on Oct 2017.
> 
> 
> 1) till the date no phone call from DHA to the Employer to confirm my employment. (i believe DHA phone employer)
> 
> 2) never receive any SMS/Email from DHA (last week only send email to dha to find out my current status. never receive any reply)
> 
> 3) everyone saying PR under 27(b) process wont take long, is any other emails to contact them,
> 
> somebody please give me some hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance again.



Hi, I know it is a long process but do not give up. If of any help they never called my employer. I don't think they verify this for every application. Also my status was showing received at dha and only chnaged once it was sent back to vfs which was months later.
Good luck and I also suggest keep calling the call center and ask for more detailed information than just being processed. If you insist they will give you more info.


----------



## plusminus

Thanks somuch hopeful777,

i got extra hope from you, i wont give up i will keep on try,

anyone applied PR 27(b) (main applicant) and spouse accompanying critical skills visa holder main applicant? please respond friends if you'll applied in this category. 

and i dont how DHA will treat the both files? 

Thanks.


----------



## Justin 88

plusminus said:


> Thanks somuch hopeful777,
> 
> i got extra hope from you, i wont give up i will keep on try,
> 
> anyone applied PR 27(b) (main applicant) and spouse accompanying critical skills visa holder main applicant? please respond friends if you'll applied in this category.
> 
> and i dont how DHA will treat the both files?
> 
> Thanks.


I also applied for pr 27b in October 2018 and i am still waiting, its a frustrating wait considering that my wife who applied for same category PR a month after me got her PR in February this year


----------



## plusminus

congrats justin 88,
your wife's PR came through, i am happy for you. At least half of your tension is over, dont worry yours will come through soon.

i am sure she must me submitted all the documents same as you, its strange i dont know how DHA treats each applications.


----------



## Dollz

KoolKam said:


> Thanks IvyLeager.
> I am working for the past 12+ years into Information Technology.
> 
> Below is my PRP journey
> Jun '16 - Applied for 1 year CSV without offer
> Sep '16 - Got visa granted until Sep '17
> Feb '17 - Came to SA
> Mar '17 - Got a permanent job with a company
> Jun '17 - Applied for Visa Extension
> Jul '17 - Received CSV for 5 years
> Aug '17 - Applied for PRP based on 27(B)
> Feb '18 - Received PRP


Hi, Congrats on your PRP, can you send me details of an e-mail address or phone number you used to followup your application at DHA. I also applied for my PRP in August and VFS tracking does not help at all.

Thanks!


----------



## FASHYMAN

which category u applied for, i also applied in august 2017, for 26 b


----------



## Dollz

*August 2017 Application*



FASHYMAN said:


> which category u applied for, i also applied in august 2017, for 26 b


Hi Fashy,

It was 27B Critical Skills category


----------



## Rozay

Hopeful777 said:


> Hi, I know it is a long process but do not give up. If of any help they never called my employer. I don't think they verify this for every application. Also my status was showing received at dha and only chnaged once it was sent back to vfs which was months later.
> Good luck and I also suggest keep calling the call center and ask for more detailed information than just being processed. If you insist they will give you more info.


Hi.what more info were you provided by the call center


----------



## KoolKam

Dollz said:


> Hi, Congrats on your PRP, can you send me details of an e-mail address or phone number you used to followup your application at DHA. I also applied for my PRP in August and VFS tracking does not help at all.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Dollz.
I used to mail [email protected] and used to get reply within a week.
DHA toll free number 080 060 1190 usually didnt give me a proper response


----------



## Justin 88

plusminus said:


> congrats justin 88,
> your wife's PR came through, i am happy for you. At least half of your tension is over, dont worry yours will come through soon.
> 
> i am sure she must me submitted all the documents same as you, its strange i dont know how DHA treats each applications.


Hi Plusminus

Finally i received my PR on the 11 of May 2018 after applying on the 23rd of October 2017, that's roughly 6 months


----------



## plusminus

Justin 88 said:


> Hi Plusminus
> 
> Finally i received my PR on the 11 of May 2018 after applying on the 23rd of October 2017, that's roughly 6 months


congrats Justin 88,
apply for a ID , driving licence asap, 

All the best...


----------



## papermania

Hi! Can someone tell me if it is necessary to remain in the country after applying for PR? My wife has applied PR as a spouse few months back and now she will be travelling out of the country for business for the duration of 18-20 months. During this period she will be visiting South Africa once or twice every six months. ( She will be having international roaming access to South African cellphone number if DHA calls).


----------



## Topmaxi

papermania said:


> Hi! Can someone tell me if it is necessary to remain in the country after applying for PR? My wife has applied PR as a spouse few months back and now she will be travelling out of the country for business for the duration of 18-20 months. During this period she will be visiting South Africa once or twice every six months. ( She will be having international roaming access to South African cellphone number if DHA calls).


No, she can travel as much as she can. As long ad she will be in a position to collect her response when the outcome is released (She can also send someone aslong as they have the original passport and a delagation affidavit). There are terms though on issue the PRP relating to keeping it valid which she will obviously start worrying about once it has been issued to her.


----------



## papermania

Topmaxi said:


> No, she can travel as much as she can. As long ad she will be in a position to collect her response when the outcome is released (She can also send someone aslong as they have the original passport and a delagation affidavit). There are terms though on issue the PRP relating to keeping it valid which she will obviously start worrying about once it has been issued to her.


Thank You Topmaxi.


----------



## Justin 88

plusminus said:


> congrats Justin 88,
> apply for a ID , driving licence asap,
> 
> All the best...


ID done, Licence sorted got an SA back in 2012.

Thanks and all the best


----------



## kabzela

Hi Guys

Maybe too early to ask but at what stage do you receive the below message and how long will it take before the next update

Application for PRPxxxxxxx has been accepted at the Visa Operation Hub and will be forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for processing. Applied for the Perm Res under Critical Skills


----------



## terryZW

kabzela said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Maybe too early to ask but at what stage do you receive the below message and how long will it take before the next update
> 
> Application for PRPxxxxxxx has been accepted at the Visa Operation Hub and will be forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for processing. Applied for the Perm Res under Critical Skills



This just means that VFS has sent your application to Home Affairs so usually you receive this within a few days of application. Once DHA has your application it's really anyone's guess how long the process will take.


----------



## dbcme

terryZW said:


> .....Once DHA has your application it's really anyone's guess how long the process will take.


With the current range being 6 months to 2+ years (at least based on the reports from this board)


----------



## terryZW

dbcme said:


> With the current range being 6 months to 2+ years (at least based on the reports from this board)


I'm currently sitting on a comfy 15 months and counting...


----------



## Chidaz

A mate of mine recently received his perm res under 27(b) (WAIVER - Graduates from RSA tertiary institutions in the area of critical skills) 

It took 5 months to get the outcome. He applied in Feb 2018 and received it mid June 2018.


----------



## The Patient One

Good day all, 

I just wanted to thank every single individual who has posted on this thread over the last couple of years. I just received my PRP today after years of overwhelming emotional roller coaster. So I decided to register on the forum to tell my story. 

Needless to say how DHA can negatively impact ones life. I wanted to make an honest contribution to anybody who is going/who will go through to this process. 

First, my view is that nobody can ever influence DHA and should anybody (agencies, lawyers, etc) tell you otherwise, then I would say, be very careful. I have used immigration practices and very expensive immigration lawyers in the past and the outcome was the same altogether: DHA will deliver or mess up, regardless of what anyone does. Going to court is indeed another option, but really, how much more money are you willing to give to lawyers? This should be for special circumstances only. 

Second, my view is this one: for any problem, you need to approach DHA and DHA only. No one will ever fight your battles the way you would. Being in urban centres does help I must admit, because you have some proximity to an office. If you need to escalate, then do but go big and do not waste your time with a simple clerk. In any case, escalate in Pretoria, where adjudication happens. It is sad to say, but it is indeed the reality. E-mails are good because they leave a trail. Phone, it depends. I got very luck a couple of years ago when my wife called some guy - because of DHA delivering a wrong TRP which did not allow me to work - and the Deputy Minister picked up his phone. She told my wife to write her an e-mail and everything was sorted after 2 days. But whatever you do, you need to follow hierarchy. Start with the head of the specific unit you want assistance from, then escalate after that, always gathering facts and removing emotions. 

Finally, be patient and very strategic: do not wait the last minute for anything. Asking DHA to push while you applied at the last possible time is probably not the right approach. 

Now, about me. I have been on SA for 8 years now, arriving on a QWP. But then DHA started their usual tricks, losing my docs, etc. Lucky for me, I got married to SA citizen, which allowed me to move to a 11(6) work permit. Normal journey of renewing my spousal WP until I reached my 5 years of marriage last year. What I did then is to apply for my 26(b) PRP. I got extremely fortunate there because I applied on the PRP, about 3 months after my latest 11(6) TRP so I had plenty of time (3 years). So I did apply quietly in late 2017 and after exactly 7 months, my PRP was out. I really recommend emailing the HACC, but only after a reasonable time, which I would say depends on your situation. I did email them after 6 months exactly just to enquire about the status. They responded a month later saying that they would try to escalate my PRP. And guess what: the day after their e-mail response, my PRP was issued. 

I have to say: I personally believe that some things will always play in your favour. I could be wrong, but based on my experience, I believe that nationality can impact your timeline (western Europe like me does carry more trust, hence might go faster), where you were married (in SA makes things easier), how established you are in SA (generally a plus if you are). So yes, spousal takes time, but not always. I feel that 7 months is very reasonable. 

While I still have to go through the ID application process, my take on this 8 years of hide and seek with DHA is this: be as thorough and timely as possible, be courteous and patient at all time, yet firm. Unfortunately, you need to accept/anticipate that they might make errors but otherwise, just remind them every now and then that you still want your PRP. You will eventually strike gold with someone who will help you even though you will never meet her/him or either get a name. 

Someway somehow, it feels that my life has just begun.... All the best to anyone who is going through this journey.


----------



## Ncube family

terryZW said:


> I'm currently sitting on a comfy 15 months and counting...


Just hanging in there,you will definitely get the outcome of your application


----------



## terryZW

Pimmie said:


> Congratulations!
> If mine will also take 30 months only 2 to go


Did you receive your PR @Pimmie?


----------



## Baudi1983

Applied for P.R (27b) on 4 January 2018. 

Follow up emails sent to DOH about 3 months after submission and again around 4 months after but didnt receive a response until mid June saying they were busy however they would send a message to permiting section to expedite.

I also received a call from DOH in mid May advising that they didn't have my SAQA certificate, which I had submitted. I immediately emailed it to them.

Reveived an email from DOH on 3 July 2018 advising that adjudication had been dispatched to VFS. Collected my certificate today, exactly 6 months after submitting docs.


----------



## terryZW

Baudi1983 said:


> Applied for P.R (27b) on 4 January 2018.
> 
> Follow up emails sent to DOH about 3 months after submission and again around 4 months after but didnt receive a response until mid June saying they were busy however they would send a message to permiting section to expedite.
> 
> I also received a call from DOH in mid May advising that they didn't have my SAQA certificate, which I had submitted. I immediately emailed it to them.
> 
> Reveived an email from DOH on 3 July 2018 advising that adjudication had been dispatched to VFS. Collected my certificate today, exactly 6 months after submitting docs.


Hi. What email address(es) did you follow up using?


----------



## dbcme

Applied under 27(b) about 4.5 months back. Just received an email that the adjudication has been completed and will be dispatched to the local VFS office for collection. Will update the outcome soon.


----------



## Chidaz

dbcme said:


> Applied under 27(b) about 4.5 months back. Just received an email that the adjudication has been completed and will be dispatched to the local VFS office for collection. Will update the outcome soon.


did you get your PR? Which month did you apply?


----------



## dbcme

dbcme said:


> Applied under 27(b) about 4.5 months back. Just received an email that the adjudication has been completed and will be dispatched to the local VFS office for collection. Will update the outcome soon.


Good news! The PR application was approved. 
When comparing the actual date on the certificate with the date the application was originally received by DHA, it was closer to 4 months for the application to be processed and approved. 

My first day as PR was Friday. For this, I (and everyone else) were turned away at the DHA field office due to systems being down. Small price to pay (and a few laughs) for waiting many months on an outcome. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## jollem

Congratulations. I am happy for you.


----------



## su8898

Congrats @dbcme. I am happy for you.

I've applied for my PR (27b) in early March. It's been more than 5 months and I am still waiting for my PR. Not sure why is it taking longer.


----------



## dbcme

Thanks. It will come when you least expect it! =)


----------



## micha8802

dbcme said:


> Good news! The PR application was approved.
> When comparing the actual date on the certificate with the date the application was originally received by DHA, it was closer to 4 months for the application to be processed and approved.
> 
> My first day as PR was Friday. For this, I (and everyone else) were turned away at the DHA field office due to systems being down. Small price to pay (and a few laughs) for waiting many months on an outcome.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Congrats its been 4.5months for me apaarently on the last 2 stages, I wonder what those stages are ....


----------



## su8898

Hi @micha8802, are you waiting for your PR application or your ID result? 
If it's for your PR application, how did you know that it's on the last 2 stages? It's been more than 5 months since I applied for my PR. Still showing as received in the VFS website. Thanks.


----------



## micha8802

su8898 said:


> Hi @micha8802, are you waiting for your PR application or your ID result?
> If it's for your PR application, how did you know that it's on the last 2 stages? It's been more than 5 months since I applied for my PR. Still showing as received in the VFS website. Thanks.


Hi @su8898

Well after the first 3 months I started calling DHA every week to find out what stage I was. The last call centre agent was very friendly and advised me that it was with verification and then it will then go to the Director General. You can be lucky to sometimes get through to a friendly agent, but sometimes you get through to very rude agents who will just tell you its still being processed and check again in two weeks. 

There is no harm in giving them a call though!
Good Luck!


----------



## su8898

Hi @micha8802,
Thanks so much. I tried calling VFS now. They say the same thing as what's shown in their status checking website. Did you call DHA directly? If so, do you mind sharing the number? thanks so much..


----------



## micha8802

su8898 said:


> Hi @micha8802,
> Thanks so much. I tried calling VFS now. They say the same thing as what's shown in their status checking website. Did you call DHA directly? If so, do you mind sharing the number? thanks so much..


Heya yes i called DHA directly on the 0800 601 190 number


----------



## dmasamba

Thanks guys for your support and comments, i got my PR certificate today under critical skills. i did apply in January and got it today.Almost 7 months. Once a again thanks.


----------



## AmandaH

Hello everyone. I have some good news! I completely forgot to post on here when it happened.

I finally received my permanent residency certificate, under section 26b spouse, on 21st May 2018.

Only *1041 days* (2 years, 10 months, 6 days) after submitting the application. 
Not that I was counting or anything


----------



## topdriver

Anyone know how long it takes from this stage to outcome for prp 27(b) ??

Got this from email from home affairs. 

The Department acknowledge receipt of your enquiry.

The application is currently pending and it’s under adjudication process at 1st quality assurance stage.

Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored.


----------



## napeerba26

Hi guys,

Thank you all for all the support, I received my PR yesterday. 
Not sure if this has been asked already but i wanted to find out:
1. If we can laminate the original Permanent resident certificate?

2. Can i make copies and get them certified and travel with the certified copies instead of the original? Would that be an issue?

3. How long does it usually take to get the ID book after submitting an application? 

Can the seniors in the group please advise?

Thanks
Kind Regards


----------



## su8898

Hi @topdriver , could you please let me know when did you apply for the PR? Also to which e-mail did you send the enquiry? I've been trying to get through to DHA call center without luck for the past 2 days.


----------



## papermania

1. Yes you can Laminate. I have Laminated Mine.

2. Only Travel with Original Laminated one. Entry might not be an issue since they have your details on the system however departure from outside SA might be a problem since they would to know your immigration status prior to issuing boarding pass. 

While entering they seldom ask for PR certificate ( At SA Passport control), depends upon the officer's mood but always carry it.

3. 4-6 Months in Normal cases.




napeerba26 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you all for all the support, I received my PR yesterday.
> Not sure if this has been asked already but i wanted to find out:
> 1. If we can laminate the original Permanent resident certificate?
> 
> 2. Can i make copies and get them certified and travel with the certified copies instead of the original? Would that be an issue?
> 
> 3. How long does it usually take to get the ID book after submitting an application?
> 
> Can the seniors in the group please advise?
> 
> Thanks
> Kind Regards


----------



## jollem

1. yes you can laminate. In-fact I urge you to laminate it so that it doesnt get worn out.
2. The DHA rules says you must travel with the Original certificate. They have never asked for mine at port of entries but I always have it anyways - just incase you encounter a difficult immigration officer.
3. The ID book takes 2 to 4 months if you are single and 8 months if you are married. The reason it takes longer if you are married is because there will be an additional step to verify your marriage and this takes long.


----------



## dbcme

napeerba26 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you all for all the support, I received my PR yesterday.
> Not sure if this has been asked already but i wanted to find out:
> 1. If we can laminate the original Permanent resident certificate?
> 
> 2. Can i make copies and get them certified and travel with the certified copies instead of the original? Would that be an issue?
> 
> 3. How long does it usually take to get the ID book after submitting an application?
> 
> Can the seniors in the group please advise?
> 
> Thanks
> Kind Regards


I'm about a week ahead of you and naturally had all the same questions you have. 
1. Yes, encouraged to do so by the immigration officer at the airport. He said always carry it with you and recommend laminating it. 
3. I was quoted 6 months ("but you can check back in 3 months") and i'm unmarried. 

Tip: For the ID book application, I was told I needed color photo copies of every page of my passport that had a (Visa) stamp in it as part of the application. Had not read this on any site I visited, only saw the other requirements.


----------



## jakeOne

Hey guys,

Just an update, I applied for 27(b) Skills PR in May and received it last week, so it took just about 3 months.


----------



## dbcme

Congrats to those receiving the PR's


----------



## dmasamba

jakeOne said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just an update, I applied for 27(b) Skills PR in May and received it last week, so it took just about 3 months.


Congratulations dear, so fast you are lucky mine took 7 month .:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jakeOne

haha thank you! Yes I was a bit nervous going to collect thinking that it took such a 'short' time


----------



## manojecdvg

Hi Jackone

which date you applied on may month


----------



## Use

Good day ,
I call the DHA call center to find out at what stage was my prp under critical skills which I applied @ May 2018 and I was told that The application is pending and at 1st quality assurance,
My question is to know how quality assurance does it go through before I could expect an outcome?


----------



## Use

topdriver said:


> Anyone know how long it takes from this stage to outcome for prp 27(b) ??
> 
> Got this from email from home affairs.
> 
> The Department acknowledge receipt of your enquiry.
> 
> The application is currently pending and it’s under adjudication process at 1st quality assurance stage.
> 
> Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored.


Did you get an answer for you question because I got the same reply as you.
I would like to know long does it take from the first quality assurance stage to the final outcome?


----------



## topdriver

Hi @use

I didnt find an answer to my question.

Which date did you submit in May?
Did you apply using graduate waiver?


----------



## Use

topdriver said:


> Hi @use
> 
> I didnt find an answer to my question.
> 
> Which date did you submit May?
> Did you apply using graduate waiver?


I applied on the 31 May 
Yes using graduate waiver


----------



## topdriver

Use said:


> I applied on the 31 May
> Yes using graduate waiver


I got told last week Thursday that its at stage 1, also applied using graduate waiver and submitted 1st June. 

Will wait till end of next week before contacting Home Affairs...


----------



## Myko

topdriver said:


> I got told last week Thursday that its at stage 1, also applied using graduate waiver and submitted 1st June.
> 
> Will wait till end of next week before contacting Home Affairs...


Hello, have you received any feedback with regards to your application? I applied on the 31st of May. Wanted to know when is the best time to start following up.


----------



## topdriver

Myko said:


> topdriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got told last week Thursday that its at stage 1, also applied using graduate waiver and submitted 1st June.
> 
> Will wait till end of next week before contacting Home Affairs...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, have you received any feedback with regards to your application? I applied on the 31st of May. Wanted to know when is the best time to start following up.
Click to expand...

try this email to follow up[email protected] ..


----------



## Rudo

Hi all

First of all congratulations to all who have received their PRPs and God's blessings to those who are still waiting. 

Below is my Journey:

- 3rd of October 2017 Application launched at VFS for PRP under Section 27(a) holder of Quota Work Permit
- 4 October 2017 the status on the VFS tracking website was Application Accepted at Visa Facilitation Centre
- 4 October 2017 later in the day the status changed to Application accepted at VFS Operations Hub
- 5 October 2017 status changed to Application has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs
- 5 October 2017 Status changed to Application Received at DHA. It stayed in this state up until
- 24 August 2018 status changed to Application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC
- 27 August 2018 status changed to Decision has been received at the VFS Pretoria Hub, It Would be sent to the Facilitation Centre in 1 Working day
- 27 August 2018 later in the day status changed to Application has been forwarded to VFC
- 28 August 2018 status changed to Application received at VFC and I collected the outcome on this day.

When i collected the Decision, i was approved and my PRP was granted to me. Upon final checks before taking it with me, I saw they made a mistake on my DOB (Day) instead of 30 they Punch in 29. 

VFC gave me photocopies of the decision for me to give my HR department. i was told to launch a rectification within 7 days of Receipt of the Decision. 

- 29 August 2018 I launched my Rectification with VFS with all supporting documents at free of charge
- 29 August 2018 status changed to Quality control completed at VFS
- 30 August 2018 Status has changed to Application has been received at the Pretoria OC

They say rectification can take 8-10 months So i pray and believe that it won't take them that i will get a response sooner. 

for now i am using the copy they gave me, the bank accepted it, as well as my work place. 

i will update again once there is a change. 

Do not despair, pray if it means you have to get your PRP sooner. That is what i did.


----------



## topdriver

micha8802 said:


> Congrats its been 4.5months for me apaarently on the last 2 stages, I wonder what those stages are ....


Any news on your PR application?


----------



## Thandol

Hie everyone. I applied for a PR - spouse, in 2016 but have not received it. When i made a follow up last week I was told that some information about me is still being gathered or investigated. I was like, what information? What investigation? I need help please.


----------



## Use

topdriver said:


> Use said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on the 31 May
> Yes using graduate waiver
> 
> 
> 
> I got told last week Thursday that its at stage 1, also applied using graduate waiver and submitted 1st June.
> 
> Will wait till end of next week before contacting Home Affairs...
Click to expand...


I did you get an update on your application ?


----------



## topdriver

Use said:


> topdriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on the 31 May
> Yes using graduate waiver
> 
> 
> 
> I got told last week Thursday that its at stage 1, also applied using graduate waiver and submitted 1st June.
> 
> Will wait till end of next week before contacting Home Affairs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did you get an update on your application ?
Click to expand...

No update from my side..

What was your last update from home affairs or is it ready for collection?


----------



## micha8802

topdriver said:


> Any news on your PR application?


Called them up last week they say it has been finalised, but no update on vfs website :confused2:


----------



## terryZW

micha8802 said:


> Called them up last week they say it has been finalised, but no update on vfs website :confused2:


Sometimes the call centre people tell you whatever it takes to silence your for a while. Call again to confirm if what you were told is true.


----------



## kabzela

Just received a rejection today and they claim my skills are not on the latest Critical Skills list. I checked the list in the DHA website and I actually qualify for 3 categiries in IT. I am caught between appealing and letting go. Its so devastating as I now need to gather all documents I had initially. My advise is before you submit make copies of everything that goes with your application. Has anyone gone through this process? How long does it take and is it worth it before I throw money away?


----------



## topdriver

kabzela said:


> Just received a rejection today and they claim my skills are not on the latest Critical Skills list. I checked the list in the DHA website and I actually qualify for 3 categiries in IT. I am caught between appealing and letting go. Its so devastating as I now need to gather all documents I had initially. My advise is before you submit make copies of everything that goes with your application. Has anyone gone through this process? How long does it take and is it worth it andbefore I throw money away?


Did you apply as university graduate?


----------



## Myko

Followed up, was told it is still on 1st stage Quality Check. How many stages are there??? THis process is a little cryptic...


----------



## topdriver

Myko said:


> Followed up, was told it is still on 1st stage Quality Check. How many stages are there??? THis process is a little cryptic...


Not sure about the stages.. when did you submit your application?


----------



## Myko

topdriver said:


> Not sure about the stages.. when did you submit your application?


Submitted on the 31st of May 2018. When I called in this week, they told me that my application is in 1 stage quality checks.


----------



## micha8802

terryZW said:


> Sometimes the call centre people tell you whatever it takes to silence your for a while. Call again to confirm if what you were told is true.


Yup the vfs website has been updated Pretoria OC now


----------



## Thobani

Good day I applied for prp in 2014 then rejected in 2016 , I appealed in August 2016 till to date I haven't received feedback been calling they keep telling me it's been escalated


----------



## manojecdvg

*Approved PR Journey*

Just an update My Approved PR Journey:

- 28th May 2018 I submitted PR application under section 27(b) - Critical skills
- 28th May 2018 the status on the VFS tracking website was Application Accepted at Visa Facilitation Centre
- 29th May 2018 the status changed to Application accepted at VFS Operations Hub
- 30th May 2018 status changed to Application has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs
- 31st May 2018 Status changed to Application Received at DHA on 31 May 2018. It stayed in this state until 3rd Sep 2018.
- 3rd Sep 2018 status changed to Application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC
- 4th Sep 2018 status changed to Application has been received at Pretoria OC
- 4th Sep 2018 later in the day status changed to Application has been forwarded to VFC
- 5th Sep 2018 status changed to Application is ready for collection and I collected the outcome which is approved on this day. 

I will be applying for ID tomorrow

Cheers :juggle:


----------



## Myko

manojecdvg said:


> Just an update My Approved PR Journey:
> 
> - 28th May 2018 I submitted PR application under section 27(b) - Critical skills
> - 28th May 2018 the status on the VFS tracking website was Application Accepted at Visa Facilitation Centre
> - 29th May 2018 the status changed to Application accepted at VFS Operations Hub
> - 30th May 2018 status changed to Application has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs
> - 31st May 2018 Status changed to Application Received at DHA on 31 May 2018. It stayed in this state until 3rd Sep 2018.
> - 3rd Sep 2018 status changed to Application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC
> - 4th Sep 2018 status changed to Application has been received at Pretoria OC
> - 4th Sep 2018 later in the day status changed to Application has been forwarded to VFC
> - 5th Sep 2018 status changed to Application is ready for collection and I collected the outcome which is approved on this day.
> 
> I will be applying for ID tomorrow
> 
> Cheers :juggle:


Congratulations are in order!! I submitted on the 31st of May, got an email saying its pending (1st quality). Do you know how many quality checks are done? If its at 1st quality, how long roughly does one wait....


----------



## topdriver

> Congratulations are in order!! I submitted on the 31st of May, got an email saying its pending (1st quality). Do you know how many quality checks are done? If its at 1st quality, how long roughly does one wait....


About 2-3 weeks.. did you submit using graduate waiver?


----------



## Myko

Not the graduate waiver, I applied through critical skills 26b.


----------



## Myko

topdriver said:


> About 2-3 weeks.. did you submit using graduate waiver?


Not the graduate waiver, I applied through critical skills 26b.


----------



## micha8802

Guys all done! Collected today and applied for my ID😊😊😊 it was exactly 5 months of waiting 27 March approved on 27 August


----------



## topdriver

Collected my PR 27(b) today, submitted it on 1st June.. it took about 3 months, it was approved on 28 August..


----------



## Zims_Finest

Congrats mate!!


----------



## OscarT

topdriver said:


> Collected my PR 27(b) today, submitted it on 1st June.. it took about 3 months, it was approved on 28 August..


Hey Top,

Congrats on the PR. Glad to hear you got it so quickly.

Just a question, what type of visa were you on when you applied?


----------



## topdriver

OscarT said:


> Hey Top,
> 
> Congrats on the PR. Glad to hear you got it so quickly.
> 
> Just a question, what type of visa were you on when you applied?


 on study visa


----------



## EL Capitan

I came upon this thread in this forum in May right after I had applied for my PRP at VFS.... It was scary seeing how long some people have been waiting for theirs. I was lucky, my permit came out after 3 months only(Not under critical skills applicant). I applied in May and they sent me an sms to come collect it 2 weeks ago, which I did, then applied for ID same day. Looks like things are getting better I think.... Home affairs has apparently hired more personnel to help process applications. Hopefully they get to sort out everyone that has been waiting...


----------



## Rozay

EL Capitan said:


> I came upon this thread in this forum in May right after I had applied for my PRP at VFS.... It was scary seeing how long some people have been waiting for theirs. I was lucky, my permit came out after 3 months only(Not under critical skills applicant). I applied in May and they sent me an sms to come collect it 2 weeks ago, which I did, then applied for ID same day. Looks like things are getting better I think.... Home affairs has apparently hired more personnel to help process applications. Hopefully they get to sort out everyone that has been waiting...


congrats you applied pr under what section?


----------



## EL Capitan

Rozay said:


> congrats you applied pr under what section?


Thanks... I applied under section 26(A): General work permit.


----------



## micha8802

EL Capitan said:


> Thanks... I applied under section 26(A): General work permit.


That was quick congrats I was also 26(A) mine took 5 months. I guess it all depends on which adjudicator one gets but at the same time I think they have improved lets hope the ID takes less time!


----------



## EL Capitan

micha8802 said:


> That was quick congrats I was also 26(A) mine took 5 months. I guess it all depends on which adjudicator one gets but at the same time I think they have improved lets hope the ID takes less time!


Thanks. Congrats to you as well. Same here...I'm hoping the ID doesn't take long. Once I get my hands on it I need to apply for my wife under 26(B). I think I could use my passport and PRP certificate to apply for her, but I'd rather use an ID number. But iff it takes long I'll have to try with my passport and PRP.


----------



## micha8802

EL Capitan said:


> Thanks. Congrats to you as well. Same here...I'm hoping the ID doesn't take long. Once I get my hands on it I need to apply for my wife under 26(B). I think I could use my passport and PRP certificate to apply for her, but I'd rather use an ID number. But iff it takes long I'll have to try with my passport and PRP.


I think the best would be to have all 3 things passport, certificate and ID.. All the best !!


----------



## EL Capitan

micha8802 said:


> I think the best would be to have all 3 things passport, certificate and ID.. All the best !!


Thanks! Good idea.


----------



## Zims_Finest

Congrats. This is encouraging.


----------



## EL Capitan

Zims_Finest said:


> Congrats. This is encouraging.


Thanks!


----------



## Zims_Finest

Has anyone who applied for PRP under 27b in June 2018 received a response?:confused2:


----------



## Myko

Zims_Finest said:


> Has anyone who applied for PRP under 27b in June 2018 received a response?:confused2:


I checked mine on Friday (applied 31st of May), was informed that it is on 2nd stage Quality. Will check again today and revert... #God has this one in control..


----------



## Use

Myko said:


> Zims_Finest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone who applied for PRP under 27b in June 2018 received a response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked mine on Friday (applied 31st of May), was informed that it is on 2nd stage Quality. Will check again today and revert... #God has this one in control..
Click to expand...



Hi please which mean of communication are you using to get update on you application? Please share if you don't mind


----------



## Myko

Use said:


> Hi please which mean of communication are you using to get update on you application? Please share if you don't mind


I phoned in, was on hold for a good 15 minutes, today when I checked, they said its at the last stage of Quality checks. I phoned 0800601190.


----------



## Use

Myko said:


> Use said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please which mean of communication are you using to get update on you application? Please share if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> I phoned in, was on hold for a good 15 minutes, today when I checked, they said its at the last stage of Quality checks. I phoned 0800601190.
Click to expand...

Thanks .....


----------



## Zims_Finest

Myko said:


> I phoned in, was on hold for a good 15 minutes, today when I checked, they said its at the last stage of Quality checks. I phoned 0800601190.



Thanks for the update. Indeed God is in it! I'm sure it will be out soon. Just wonder what the quality checks entail though. Does anybody know?:confused2:


----------



## jollem

quality checks is basically checking to see if the PR certificate does not have any mistakes


----------



## Myko

jollem said:


> quality checks is basically checking to see if the PR certificate does not have any mistakes


How long does it take then for the last quality check to be completed?


----------



## Zims_Finest

jollem said:


> quality checks is basically checking to see if the PR certificate does not have any mistakes


Thanks.


----------



## Myko

Zims_Finest said:


> Thanks for the update. Indeed God is in it! I'm sure it will be out soon. Just wonder what the quality checks entail though. Does anybody know?:confused2:


Hey... have you received any feedback on your application? I have literally been phoning everyday... Always the same response on "it is still in Quality Assurance"... The impetus to finish this is growing by the day...:rant:


----------



## Rozay

Myko said:


> Hey... have you received any feedback on your application? I have literally been phoning everyday... Always the same response on "it is still in Quality Assurance"... The impetus to finish this is growing by the day...:rant:


when you get to hear that its now at printing then you know your PR has been approved and its a matter of 7-10 working days ! Right now its still being assessed ! all the best


----------



## Myko

Rozay said:


> when you get to hear that its now at printing then you know your PR has been approved and its a matter of 7-10 working days ! Right now its still being assessed ! all the best


I phoned this morning, was informed that the application is now waiting for a decision from the DG... How long does this step take? What's next?


----------



## Rozay

Myko said:


> I phoned this morning, was informed that the application is now waiting for a decision from the DG... How long does this step take? What's next?


This is the last stage(usually 7 working days) ....if DG approves then printing of certificate.Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Myko

Rozay said:


> This is the last stage(usually 7 working days) ....if DG approves then printing of certificate.Good luck:fingerscrossed:


For it to pass the DDG and CD stages, it should surely mean it will be approved.... This is the hope in me talking.. :amen:


----------



## Myko

Rozay said:


> This is the last stage(usually 7 working days) ....if DG approves then printing of certificate.Good luck:fingerscrossed:


Hey there... 
When they say its with printing, are they now definitely printing it. Meaning the outcome is positive? Called today, was informed its at printing...


----------



## Rozay

Myko said:


> Hey there...
> When they say its with printing, are they now definitely printing it. Meaning the outcome is positive? Called today, was informed its at printing...


Certainly yes,its now at Government Printers(Government Printing Works)
Awaiting to hear your good news !


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> Hey there...
> When they say its with printing, are they now definitely printing it. Meaning the outcome is positive? Called today, was informed its at printing...


Hi Myko

Which number did you call to follow up?


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> Hi Myko
> 
> Which number did you call to follow up?


Hi Rudo,

I called 0800 60 11 90. Was on hold for about 10 minutes. But the lady I spoke to was quite friendly....


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> Hi Rudo,
> 
> I called 0800 60 11 90. Was on hold for about 10 minutes. But the lady I spoke to was quite friendly....


Hi Myko: thank you. i just did - called Home Affairs. Was also on the line for 15 minutes and the lady said to me i should receive it in 8-10 weeks. I should give them a call mid-November if i don't get an SMS. VFS said 8-10 months. So DHA is quite promising for my rectification..


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> Hi Myko: thank you. i just did - called Home Affairs. Was also on the line for 15 minutes and the lady said to me i should receive it in 8-10 weeks. I should give them a call mid-November if i don't get an SMS. VFS said 8-10 months. So DHA is quite promising for my rectification..


I had a rectification issue as well on my TRV. Will DM you the email address for the lady who assisted me. I got my rectified permit in 5 days...


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> I had a rectification issue as well on my TRV. Will DM you the email address for the lady who assisted me. I got my rectified permit in 5 days...


Oh wow. thank you. If you can also let me know the wording you used to email her.


----------



## Justin 88

Rudo said:


> Oh wow. thank you. If you can also let me know the wording you used to email her.


I can confirm the Lady is quite helpful and responds quickly, also helped when someone i know had issues with her app.


----------



## jonathan18

When is the best time to start following up on a PR (s27b) application received by DHA one month ago?


----------



## Myko

jonathan18 said:


> When is the best time to start following up on a PR (s27b) application received by DHA one month ago?


Hi Jonathan,

I can only say from my own experience, I started checking after 3 months, I haven't even received my outcome and its approaching 4 months now...


----------



## Providence

Hi Myko,

Can you please assist by DM'ing me the email of that lady?

I just want to know what stage my PRP application is.

It's now 7 months.


----------



## Zims_Finest

Myko said:


> I had a rectification issue as well on my TRV. Will DM you the email address for the lady who assisted me. I got my rectified permit in 5 days...


Hi @Myko, Please DM me the lady's email address as well. Thanks


----------



## Myko

Hi, I cannot DM you... not sure why...


----------



## Providence

Myko said:


> Hi, I cannot DM you... not sure why...


Hi Myko

Can you please try again? Or can i send you my email address?


----------



## Justin 88

Providence said:


> Hi Myko
> 
> Can you please try again? Or can i send you my email address?


Please read this article the email is there

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Politics/Gigabas-secretary-responds-to-200-e-mails-a-day-20150406


----------



## Myko

*email address*



Providence said:


> Hi Myko,
> 
> Can you please assist by DM'ing me the email of that lady?
> 
> I just want to know what stage my PRP application is.
> 
> It's now 7 months.





Myko said:


> Hi, I cannot DM you... not sure why...





Providence said:


> Hi Myko
> 
> Can you please try again? Or can i send you my email address?


[email protected]


----------



## Myko

Ok, checked with DHA, application has been finalised and has departed DHA... Now the question, how long does it take for it to get to Pretoria OC... It is such a slow process.... very slow. Want to get it over and done with...


----------



## Providence

Thanks guys. I have emailed her. Lets see how it goes


----------



## Rozay

Myko said:


> Ok, checked with DHA, application has been finalised and has departed DHA... Now the question, how long does it take for it to get to Pretoria OC... It is such a slow process.... very slow. Want to get it over and done with...


by this thursday 4th you should have collected outcome !


----------



## Zims_Finest

Myko said:


> Ok, checked with DHA, application has been finalised and has departed DHA... Now the question, how long does it take for it to get to Pretoria OC... It is such a slow process.... very slow. Want to get it over and done with...


Congrats are in order! Im sure you'll collect the outcome this Friday!


----------



## Rudo

Rudo said:


> Hi all
> 
> First of all congratulations to all who have received their PRPs and God's blessings to those who are still waiting.
> 
> Below is my Journey:
> 
> - 3rd of October 2017 Application launched at VFS for PRP under Section 27(a) holder of Quota Work Permit
> - 4 October 2017 the status on the VFS tracking website was Application Accepted at Visa Facilitation Centre
> - 4 October 2017 later in the day the status changed to Application accepted at VFS Operations Hub
> - 5 October 2017 status changed to Application has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs
> - 5 October 2017 Status changed to Application Received at DHA. It stayed in this state up until
> - 24 August 2018 status changed to Application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC
> - 27 August 2018 status changed to Decision has been received at the VFS Pretoria Hub, It Would be sent to the Facilitation Centre in 1 Working day
> - 27 August 2018 later in the day status changed to Application has been forwarded to VFC
> - 28 August 2018 status changed to Application received at VFC and I collected the outcome on this day.
> 
> When i collected the Decision, i was approved and my PRP was granted to me. Upon final checks before taking it with me, I saw they made a mistake on my DOB (Day) instead of 30 they Punch in 29.
> 
> VFC gave me photocopies of the decision for me to give my HR department. i was told to launch a rectification within 7 days of Receipt of the Decision.
> 
> - 29 August 2018 I launched my Rectification with VFS with all supporting documents at free of charge
> - 29 August 2018 status changed to Quality control completed at VFS
> - 30 August 2018 Status has changed to Application has been received at the Pretoria OC
> 
> They say rectification can take 8-10 months So i pray and believe that it won't take them that i will get a response sooner.
> 
> for now i am using the copy they gave me, the bank accepted it, as well as my work place.
> 
> i will update again once there is a change.
> 
> Do not despair, pray if it means you have to get your PRP sooner. That is what i did.


Hi All 

Just a quick update. 

- Home Affairs received my Rectification Application of the PRP on the 31st of August
-26 September 2018 i called DHA to ask on the progress and they mentioned that it will take 4-8 weeks to be finalised
- 28 September 2018 i received an email to say the decision was outscanned to VFS and will be ready for collection in 1 working day 
- Today 1 october 2018 i collected the PRP with no mistakes. 

VFS said turn around time for Rectification is 8-10 months, DHA call centre said it's 4-8 weeks. I Received my rectification in exactly 4 WEEKS. 

thank you all for your assistance and hope. 

Now, next step is applying for an ID. 

regards,


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> Ok, checked with DHA, application has been finalised and has departed DHA... Now the question, how long does it take for it to get to Pretoria OC... It is such a slow process.... very slow. Want to get it over and done with...


Do not Worry Myko 

When i received that message About Pretoria OC on a friday, i collected it the following Monday because of the weekend . . Praying you get yours by end this week.


----------



## Rudo

Rudo said:


> Oh wow. thank you. If you can also let me know the wording you used to email her.


Hi Myko 

Thank you for the contact number and the email address. i email the lady on the 26th of September, she didn't respond but on the 28th i got a message to go collect the outcome today. 

My PRP took 10 months and the rectification took 4 weeks. 

I got the PRP. I am not sure if she had an invisible hand in it or not. But i'm grateful. 

May the grace be upon you to receive your response sooner.


----------



## jollem

Hi Rudo

Can i also please have the email address to follow up. Mine has been outstanding for 24 months


----------



## Rudo

jollem said:


> Hi Rudo
> 
> Can i also please have the email address to follow up. Mine has been outstanding for 24 months


Hi Jollem. I will DM you.


----------



## Rozay

Rudo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a quick update.
> 
> - Home Affairs received my Rectification Application of the PRP on the 31st of August
> -26 September 2018 i called DHA to ask on the progress and they mentioned that it will take 4-8 weeks to be finalised
> - 28 September 2018 i received an email to say the decision was outscanned to VFS and will be ready for collection in 1 working day
> - Today 1 october 2018 i collected the PRP with no mistakes.
> 
> VFS said turn around time for Rectification is 8-10 months, DHA call centre said it's 4-8 weeks. I Received my rectification in exactly 4 WEEKS.
> 
> thank you all for your assistance and hope.
> 
> Now, next step is applying for an ID.
> 
> regards,


Congrats Rudo,happy for you !


----------



## Rudo

Rozay said:


> Congrats Rudo,happy for you !


Thank you Rozay.  :amen:


----------



## Zims_Finest

Rudo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a quick update.
> 
> - Home Affairs received my Rectification Application of the PRP on the 31st of August
> -26 September 2018 i called DHA to ask on the progress and they mentioned that it will take 4-8 weeks to be finalised
> - 28 September 2018 i received an email to say the decision was outscanned to VFS and will be ready for collection in 1 working day
> - Today 1 october 2018 i collected the PRP with no mistakes.
> 
> VFS said turn around time for Rectification is 8-10 months, DHA call centre said it's 4-8 weeks. I Received my rectification in exactly 4 WEEKS.
> 
> thank you all for your assistance and hope.
> 
> Now, next step is applying for an ID.
> 
> regards,


Wow thanks for the detailed update and congrats! Blessings!


----------



## Rudo

Zims_Finest said:


> Wow thanks for the detailed update and congrats! Blessings!


thank you so much @Zims_Finest


----------



## Rudo

manojecdvg said:


> Just an update My Approved PR Journey:
> 
> - 28th May 2018 I submitted PR application under section 27(b) - Critical skills
> - 28th May 2018 the status on the VFS tracking website was Application Accepted at Visa Facilitation Centre
> - 29th May 2018 the status changed to Application accepted at VFS Operations Hub
> - 30th May 2018 status changed to Application has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs
> - 31st May 2018 Status changed to Application Received at DHA on 31 May 2018. It stayed in this state until 3rd Sep 2018.
> - 3rd Sep 2018 status changed to Application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC
> - 4th Sep 2018 status changed to Application has been received at Pretoria OC
> - 4th Sep 2018 later in the day status changed to Application has been forwarded to VFC
> - 5th Sep 2018 status changed to Application is ready for collection and I collected the outcome which is approved on this day.
> 
> I will be applying for ID tomorrow
> 
> Cheers :juggle:


Congratulations on your PRP? What documents did you submit for ID?


----------



## Rudo

Zims_Finest said:


> Has anyone who applied for PRP under 27b in June 2018 received a response?:confused2:


calling DHA call centre might help


----------



## Zims_Finest

Rudo said:


> calling DHA call centre might help


Thanks for the response, Rudo. I called them DHA last Wednesday and today as well and they said it's on the last stage before the 3 quality checks begin. They said my file was last worked opened on 20 Sept though. They also said i should call again in 2 weeks time. 

Anyone know what the quality checks entail?


----------



## Myko

Rudo said:


> Hi Myko
> 
> Thank you for the contact number and the email address. i email the lady on the 26th of September, she didn't respond but on the 28th i got a message to go collect the outcome today.
> 
> My PRP took 10 months and the rectification took 4 weeks.
> 
> I got the PRP. I am not sure if she had an invisible hand in it or not. But i'm grateful.
> 
> May the grace be upon you to receive your response sooner.



Perfect!! congratulations @Rudo... Good way to start off your week.. I receive the blessing.
From here on its way easier...


----------



## Providence

Congratulations Myko and Rudo. The lady replied my email that my PRP application is still in progress.


----------



## Pontius

Hi all, I'm new here and wanted to share my story.

I applied for a PRP extraordinary skills on the 20th of July 2018 and got an email that it was out on the 25 of September 2018. I was pretty nervous it was out so early ( +2 months) since VFS said it takes 8-10months. 

Today I applied for a green ID book since non citizens can't get a smart ID. I am yet to get an SMS, what step must I take next?

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## Providence

Hi Pontius,

Sometimes the sms messaging doesnt come through at submission, but you will definitely get sms for collection. It will take 3 months before yoy pick up the ID book.


----------



## Pontius

Thank you for your response, how can I keep in touch with the updates from DHA.


----------



## Rudo

Pontius said:


> Hi all, I'm new here and wanted to share my story.
> 
> I applied for a PRP extraordinary skills on the 20th of July 2018 and got an email that it was out on the 25 of September 2018. I was pretty nervous it was out so early ( +2 months) since VFS said it takes 8-10months.
> 
> Today I applied for a green ID book since non citizens can't get a smart ID. I am yet to get an SMS, what step must I take next?
> 
> Thank you for your time and help.


Congratulations on your PRP


----------



## Pontius

Rudo said:


> Congratulations on your PRP


Thank you.


----------



## Zims_Finest

Pontius said:


> Hi all, I'm new here and wanted to share my story.
> 
> I applied for a PRP extraordinary skills on the 20th of July 2018 and got an email that it was out on the 25 of September 2018. I was pretty nervous it was out so early ( +2 months) since VFS said it takes 8-10months.
> 
> Today I applied for a green ID book since non citizens can't get a smart ID. I am yet to get an SMS, what step must I take next?
> 
> Thank you for your time and help.


Congrats!!! That was super fast. Still waiting for my outcome. Applied beginning of June.


----------



## Pontius

Zims_Finest said:


> Congrats!!! That was super fast. Still waiting for my outcome. Applied beginning of June.


You'll get it.


----------



## Manojano789

now


----------



## Manojano789

Id document is being printed at head office Pretoria (step3 of 4) new message is id application has been captured at our office (step1 of4 ) went back what is this


----------



## Myko

God's time is best... collected my certificate today.
Sometimes we may overlook the importance of this forum, but I can re-assure you (from my perspective) that its that important. Everyone's experience and advice is vital... Thank you all....

I finally got my certificate after 4.13 months, (applied 31st of May).... God is good....


----------



## EL Capitan

Myko said:


> God's time is best... collected my certificate today.
> Sometimes we may overlook the importance of this forum, but I can re-assure you (from my perspective) that its that important. Everyone's experience and advice is vital... Thank you all....
> 
> I finally got my certificate after 4.13 months, (applied 31st of May).... God is good....


Congratulations!


----------



## Justin 88

Myko said:


> God's time is best... collected my certificate today.
> Sometimes we may overlook the importance of this forum, but I can re-assure you (from my perspective) that its that important. Everyone's experience and advice is vital... Thank you all....
> 
> I finally got my certificate after 4.13 months, (applied 31st of May).... God is good....


I had to do the math in excel 4.13 months LOL congrats


----------



## dmasamba

Myko said:


> God's time is best... collected my certificate today.
> Sometimes we may overlook the importance of this forum, but I can re-assure you (from my perspective) that its that important. Everyone's experience and advice is vital... Thank you all....
> 
> I finally got my certificate after 4.13 months, (applied 31st of May).... God is good....


Congratulations , welcome to ID application level


----------



## Rudo

Myko said:


> God's time is best... collected my certificate today.
> Sometimes we may overlook the importance of this forum, but I can re-assure you (from my perspective) that its that important. Everyone's experience and advice is vital... Thank you all....
> 
> I finally got my certificate after 4.13 months, (applied 31st of May).... God is good....


Congratulations Myko.. You see we believed you would get it this week and it happens. Happy journey to ID application.


----------



## Rudo

Justin 88 said:


> I had to do the math in excel 4.13 months LOL congrats


:clap2: Lol Justin88


----------



## Zims_Finest

Myko said:


> God's time is best... collected my certificate today.
> Sometimes we may overlook the importance of this forum, but I can re-assure you (from my perspective) that its that important. Everyone's experience and advice is vital... Thank you all....
> 
> I finally got my certificate after 4.13 months, (applied 31st of May).... God is good....


Congrats Bud!!! God is faithful all the time!


----------



## Rozay

Myko said:


> God's time is best... collected my certificate today.
> Sometimes we may overlook the importance of this forum, but I can re-assure you (from my perspective) that its that important. Everyone's experience and advice is vital... Thank you all....
> 
> I finally got my certificate after 4.13 months, (applied 31st of May).... God is good....


great news...as i said when you hear its at printing know its a done positive deal


----------



## Providence

Congrats Myko.

My Spousal PRP was submitted 7 months ago. Do you guys think making constant inquieries and followups will help fasten the process?


----------



## Myko

I was so impatient that every day seemed so long...


----------



## Myko

Rozay said:


> great news...as i said when you hear its at printing know its a done positive deal


And right you were... accurate to the day.


----------



## jollem

Which PR category did you apply under?


----------



## Providence

@ahb111

i have a few questions. PR on Refugee basis would entail:

1. Which country are you from?
2. So for the past 21 years whilst you hve been in SA, have you always been on an "Asylum Seeker Permit"?
3. During these years, do you have wife and/or kids?


----------



## ahb111

It was always a asylum seeker/ refugee


----------



## Myko

Providence said:


> Congrats Myko.
> 
> My Spousal PRP was submitted 7 months ago. Do you guys think making constant inquieries and followups will help fasten the process?


Hi @Providence,

To be honest, I can't say.. But, I realised that checking on a daily basis on my permit rectification did speed up the process. You might as well try checking with them regularly, it might just work.

All the best... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Providence

@Myko-Thanks alot. I guess constant follow-up is key.

@ahb111- unfortunately, PRP on Asylum/refugee grounds are not prioritized. You would have to constantly keep checking with Home Affairs


----------



## ThekingZA

*My timeline*

Hi Guys 

Used this forum quite a lot while I was waiting for my application and was very informative and would like to share my timeline.

Applied under Section 26B:

Submission on 15 Jan 2018
Application for xxx has been received at the Pretoria OC on 16 Jan 2018
Application for xxx has been forwarded to DHA on 17 Jan 2018
Application for xxx has been received at DHA on 17 Jan 2018
Application for xxx as been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 27 Sep 2018
Application for xxx has been forwarded to VFC on 28 Sep 2018
Application for xxx is ready for collection at VFS on 01 Oct 2018

The outcome was positive and all the best to everyone that's still waiting!!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zims_Finest

ThekingZA said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Used this forum quite a lot while I was waiting for my application and was very informative and would like to share my timeline.
> 
> Applied under Section 26B:
> 
> Submission on 15 Jan 2018
> Application for xxx has been received at the Pretoria OC on 16 Jan 2018
> Application for xxx has been forwarded to DHA on 17 Jan 2018
> Application for xxx has been received at DHA on 17 Jan 2018
> Application for xxx as been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 27 Sep 2018
> Application for xxx has been forwarded to VFC on 28 Sep 2018
> Application for xxx is ready for collection at VFS on 01 Oct 2018
> 
> The outcome was positive and all the best to everyone that's still waiting!!!!:fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the update. All the best in your ID application.


----------



## ThekingZA

Zims_Finest said:


> Thanks for the update. All the best in your ID application.


Thank You!! Applied on 2018/10/05 and was told to check in after 6 weeks so hope its a speedy turnaround


----------



## Providence

@THEKINGaZA

congrats man. thay was fast processing for Spouse PRP. 
May i ask, did you at anytime followed up on your application? Or it was just pain-sailing process?


----------



## Yondo Brother

I submitted my PRP under 27b on 20 June. Has anyone who submitted around this time received a response yet?


----------



## dmasamba

Yondo Brother said:


> I submitted my PRP under 27b on 20 June. Has anyone who submitted around this time received a response yet?


According to vfs website application takes 8 to 10 months means just be patient , you still have a way to go.


----------



## Yondo Brother

dmasamba said:


> According to vfs website application takes 8 to 10 months means just be patient , you still have a way to go.


Yes, I know that. I'm asking because in this thread some applications under 27b have been fast. Thanks for your response


----------



## dmasamba

Yondo Brother said:


> Yes, I know that. I'm asking because in this thread some applications under 27b have been fast. Thanks for your response


i did apply mine in january 2018 and i got it in August 2018, its depend who,s got your file.


----------



## Zims_Finest

Yondo Brother said:


> I submitted my PRP under 27b on 20 June. Has anyone who submitted around this time received a response yet?


I submitted beginning of June and nothing as yet. I know a few people who applied in May and got their permits beginning of September (roughly 4months). I think it boils down to which adjudicator is working on your file. 

Have you contacted the contact centre? if so, what did they say?


----------



## Yondo Brother

Zims_Finest said:


> I submitted beginning of June and nothing as yet. I know a few people who applied in May and got their permits beginning of September (roughly 4months). I think it boils down to which adjudicator is working on your file.
> 
> Have you contacted the contact centre? if so, what did they say?


No, I haven't called them. What was the update when you last called them?


----------



## Zims_Finest

Yondo Brother said:


> No, I haven't called them. What was the update when you last called them?


I called last week and they just said that my application was awaiting recommendation and that my file was last worked on in mid September. Best thing is for you to call the contact centre and ask how far along your application is. All the best and keep us posted.


----------



## Thobani

Good day 

Does anyone hear have an idea of pra spousal how long does it take mine it's been 24months now


----------



## Providence

@Thobani

Your message is vague. However, if you are saying your Spousal PR application has been in processing for 24months and no update, i would suggest you start by calling DHA on the customer line. The agents will tell you at what stage your application is. Just be polite and nice.


----------



## Byfaith

Use said:


> topdriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @use
> 
> I didnt find an answer to my question.
> 
> Which date did you submit May?
> Did you apply using graduate waiver?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on the 31 May
> Yes using graduate waiver
Click to expand...

Hi guys. When applying using the graduate waiver can you:

1) submit your application without a job offer? ie without a permanent job contract.
2) do you submit the signed waiver document by Gigaba when applying

I already hold a critical skills permit but l don't have a job yet.


----------



## FASHYMAN

whats the recommendation phase, my application prp spousal 26b is now 14 months with home affairs and i call them regularly and today they told me its in recommendation phase


----------



## jmystik

FASHYMAN said:


> whats the recommendation phase, my application prp spousal 26b is now 14 months with home affairs and i call them regularly and today they told me its in recommendation phase


would like to know as well.


----------



## Zims_Finest

FASHYMAN said:


> whats the recommendation phase, my application prp spousal 26b is now 14 months with home affairs and i call them regularly and today they told me its in recommendation phase


Any update? Mine is also at the recommendation stage? This whole process is so vague. Does anyone know which stages follow after the recommendation stage?


----------



## Colt Seavers

For people on critical skills visa, how long did it take before status changed from "Received at DHA" to showing signs of it being processed?


----------



## OscarT

Colt Seavers said:


> For people on critical skills visa, how long did it take before status changed from "Received at DHA" to showing signs of it being processed?


It doesn't change. It will switch only when the entire process is complete and sent back to VFS, unfortunately. You have to call them to find out which process you are in.


----------



## denushka

has anyone managed to get through to DHA on any of their numbers? on hold for ages with no answer for me


----------



## FASHYMAN

you have to keep dialing, it gets thru eventually


----------



## jmystik

Use said:


> Good day ,
> I call the DHA call center to find out at what stage was my prp under critical skills which I applied @ May 2018 and I was told that The application is pending and at 1st quality assurance,
> My question is to know how quality assurance does it go through before I could expect an outcome?


hi did you get a response from dha. i got same info as you 1st quality assurance today.


----------



## jmystik

*ist quality stage*



Myko said:


> Followed up, was told it is still on 1st stage Quality Check. How many stages are there??? THis process is a little cryptic...


hi was told the same thing today after i inquired about my application i applied for 27C. what does that stage actually mean


----------



## jmystik

Hi how long did it take at quality checks


----------



## HeisenbergBB

Bump


----------



## HeisenbergBB

Any people out there receiving their PRs or new applications, let's share 

Applied under 27 b on 16 Nov, have got smses that application has been forwarded to DHA for adjudication


----------



## denushka

lucky you, applied under 26a in 2014, rejected in 2016 for stupid reason (unable to confirm employment) and still waiting for appeal decision 2 and half years later. used immigration lawyer who just charged to hold my hand as i had to prepare all docs and go to vfs myself . finally managed to get hold of someone at DHA and opened a case to query but no feedback yet, been told to try this coming week for an update


----------



## HeisenbergBB

denushka said:


> lucky you, applied under 26a in 2014, rejected in 2016 for stupid reason (unable to confirm employment) and still waiting for appeal decision 2 and half years later. used immigration lawyer who just charged to hold my hand as i had to prepare all docs and go to vfs myself . finally managed to get hold of someone at DHA and opened a case to query but no feedback yet, been told to try this coming week for an update


Eish sorry about that, hope there's some positive feedback this coming week for you. Have you attempted to email the head of PR category (on DHA website) to escalate?


----------



## denushka

i've emailed so many people, even social media email of DHA who replied with another person in cc, thereafter no response , but hopefully with the call centre case number chase up i might come right, will keep everyone posted here


----------



## Rudo

HeisenbergBB said:


> Any people out there receiving their PRs or new applications, let's share
> 
> Applied under 27 b on 16 Nov, have got smses that application has been forwarded to DHA for adjudication


Hi Heisenberg

You need to track on VFS website. From my experience, when i got that SMS, My PRP took less than a week to be granted to me. 

I pray it's the same for you. Don't despair you will get there.


----------



## HeisenbergBB

Rudo said:


> Hi Heisenberg
> 
> You need to track on VFS website. From my experience, when i got that SMS, My PRP took less than a week to be granted to me.
> 
> I pray it's the same for you. Don't despair you will get there.



Thanks for the encouragement Rudo, I did apply just over a week ago, it would be an absolute miracle if I was a week away :amen:


----------



## Rudo

HeisenbergBB said:


> Rudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Heisenberg
> 
> You need to track on VFS website. From my experience, when i got that SMS, My PRP took less than a week to be granted to me.
> 
> I pray it's the same for you. Don't despair you will get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement Rudo, I did apply just over a week ago, it would be an absolute miracle if I was a week away
Click to expand...

Hello

So then I would assume that the DHA process has now started. Hopefully you get it in short space of time like others.

Best Wishes on the outcome..


----------



## Yondo Brother

Zims_Finest said:


> I called last week and they just said that my application was awaiting recommendation and that my file was last worked on in mid September. Best thing is for you to call the contact centre and ask how far along your application is. All the best and keep us posted.


Have you received your outcome yet? I got an SMS notification today saying outcome was being sent to VFS.


----------



## Zims_Finest

Hi, got the same sms today as well so hoping to collect the outcome soon


----------



## Zims_Finest

Yondo Brother said:


> Have you received your outcome yet? I got an SMS notification today saying outcome was being sent to VFS.


Just collected my PRP. God is faithful. I have seen his hand in all of this. Hope you got yours too. This forum helped me a lot. Thank you all for your input


----------



## Providence

Congratulations to all those who recently obtained their PRP.

I have been informed that my PR application is at Quality Assurance stage. Does anyone know what this mean? And how long before eventual approval?


----------



## Yondo Brother

Zims_Finest said:


> Just collected my PRP. God is faithful. I have seen his hand in all of this. Hope you got yours too. This forum helped me a lot. Thank you all for your input


Congrats, I aslo got mine today. Indeed, the forum is a great palce to ask and share.


----------



## Zims_Finest

Yondo Brother said:


> Congrats, I aslo got mine today. Indeed, the forum is a great palce to ask and share.


Congrats!!!! That's great news. Hoping IDs come out quickly :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yondo Brother

Providence said:


> Congratulations to all those who recently obtained their PRP.
> 
> I have been informed that my PR application is at Quality Assurance stage. Does anyone know what this mean? And how long before eventual approval?


I do not fully understand what that means, but it appears there are 3 Q.A stages, then a decisioning stage. From reading previous comments, it appears there is no given timeline to any stage and it also seems to be dependant on the category you applied under and the person/s assigned to your case. Keep checking on the forum with people you applied around the same time. I hope you get your PRP soon.


----------



## Providence

@Yonda. Thanks alot


----------



## Kearl

Hi everyone. Today I was informed that my PR application is at stage 3 out of 4, the adjudication/decision stage. Stage 4 is the step where they print the decision. It has passed quality control and is now at stage 3 where they finally make a decision. Does anyone know how long the decision stage takes? I have been waiting since 20 November 2017 for my PR permit to be finalised. I just have this huge fear of waiting all this time only to hear that it was rejected or something. Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## dmasamba

Yondo Brother said:


> Congrats, I aslo got mine today. Indeed, the forum is a great palce to ask and share.


Congratulations , welcome to the last step ID stories, but read more some comments here and you ll get answers and strategies to deal with it.


----------



## dmasamba

Kearl said:


> Hi everyone. Today I was informed that my PR application is at stage 3 out of 4, the adjudication/decision stage. Stage 4 is the step where they print the decision. It has passed quality control and is now at stage 3 where they finally make a decision. Does anyone know how long the decision stage takes? I have been waiting since 20 November 2017 for my PR permit to be finalised. I just have this huge fear of waiting all this time only to hear that it was rejected or something. Can anyone shed some light?


Hi dear, your PR application was under which article??? Critical skills 27 b? Business?? workpermit?? Refugee 27 d


----------



## Kearl

@dumasamba 
I applied under section 27(g) the relative category.


----------



## Kearl

dmasamba said:


> Kearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Today I was informed that my PR application is at stage 3 out of 4, the adjudication/decision stage. Stage 4 is the step where they print the decision. It has passed quality control and is now at stage 3 where they finally make a decision. Does anyone know how long the decision stage takes? I have been waiting since 20 November 2017 for my PR permit to be finalised. I just have this huge fear of waiting all this time only to hear that it was rejected or something. Can anyone shed some light?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear, your PR application was under which article??? Critical skills 27 b? Business?? workpermit?? Refugee 27 d
Click to expand...

Sorry, still learning how to use this. I applied under section 27(g) the relative category.


----------



## denushka

hi guys, just a quick question, how are you getting your stage updates? from the call centre or the specific department that deals with permanent residence? im asking because when i get through to the call centre and they look at my case using the reference, they always say contact the department directly ( in my case appeals department) but no one ever answers either the emails or phones? if anyone has a contact number that works, or email i'd appreciate it immensely if i can get it?
thank you


----------



## OscarT

denushka said:


> hi guys, just a quick question, how are you getting your stage updates? from the call centre or the specific department that deals with permanent residence? im asking because when i get through to the call centre and they look at my case using the reference, they always say contact the department directly ( in my case appeals department) but no one ever answers either the emails or phones? if anyone has a contact number that works, or email i'd appreciate it immensely if i can get it?
> thank you


If yours is an appeal then calling the call centre with your PRA number is useless. They simply use the online tool to give the same update you can get yourself. They are unable to check whats going on with your application unlike normal PR application.

You should tell them to make your a case number/call centre reference number (these are just digits). Then they keep escalating that to get updates directly from the department. This takes time though and is dependent whether the department actually responds. I am on week 2 with zero response from the department.


----------



## Kearl

@denushka

I know some people phone the call centre and then some phone home affairs directly. I have an immigration lawyer helping me who was able to give me my stage update. She just cannot tell me how long each stage takes. I was hoping that someone else who has gone through this might be able to tell me from experience the average time it takes for the decision stage to be done.


----------



## denushka

well i hope you're witting down @kearl , my appeal is sitting with DHa for 2 years, and months. Case number allocated with call centre over 4 weeks ago.. and i also used a reputable immigration lawyer who simply says the appeals person dealing with it is sitting with the file and they are waiting for updates


----------



## Kearl

@danushka I am shocked that you have had to wait so long. Is there nothing the immigration lawyer can do for you to make it go faster or to actually make something happen? Home affairs really never fails to disappoint!!


----------



## Providence

@Denushcka,

For your delayed appeal applications, these two people are your best bet

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## denushka

thanks guys for the replies and information, have emailed both Major & Jackie, lets hope something comes of it and i will update! once again a massive thank you to everyone here, the forum helps beyond words can describe


----------



## bpma1

*DDG desk*

Good day members of this forum, I applied for PRP (section 26 B) in 2016 and still waiting for an outcome. But I got an update after following up that the application is at the DDG’s desk awaiting assessment. Does anyone have an idea what it means i.e. close to have an outcome or there are more years of waiting available?


----------



## 0613630014

From my personal experience, when i got that update for my 27b PRP it took 3weeks to be finalised and dispatched to VFS... So u are very close nw


----------



## bpma1

Thanks for sharing your experience. Will keep my fingers closed and hopefully start 2019 on a better note


----------



## patient

Hi everyone I applied for my PR under spousal and was told that decision was made in October but reassigned to an adjudicator. I have been calling since October and I get different answers sometimes its been sent to printing sometimes am told it was reassigned has someone ever had this experience


----------



## Kearl

@patient

I am sorry to hear about your experience. When did you apply for your PR/when did you hand in the application? 

Have you been calling the VFS call centre or home affairs directly?


----------



## patient

I applied in 2015 I have been calling home affairs call centre its really taken long I really want to get closure to this


----------



## Thandol

Good day. I there anyone who has ever used Vijush from the assist to facilitate the Finalization of his or her permit? Are they genuine people?


----------



## Fortune07

Hi All,

I have been coming to this page and reading people's experiences to compare with mine and see if i am on the right track or not. I also found out from here means by which people check up on their applications so i did send 3 individual emails to 
[email protected]
Joyce Mamabolo; [email protected] and the call centre [email protected].

I got reply from all three emails within a week.

Pamela forwarded my mail to a Tebogo Ledwaba who replied saying
"Good day, Please be informed that the application is in process and as soon as it have been finalized, you will be notified via SMS from the VFS office of application".

Reply from Email to Joyce was replied by a Sesane Mboweni who said
"Good day, The Department acknowledge receipt of your enquiry. The application is currently pending and it’s under adjudication process at this stage. Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be expedited accordingly."

Then the call centre
"Dear Sir/Madam
Re: Status of PRP Application - PRPxxxxxxx
Thank you for writing to the Department of Home Affairs Contact Centre.
Kindly note the application is not finalized yet. The application is still being processed at the adjudicator department and within the turnaround time still. The case number for your enquiry is: xxxx-xxxxxx

Should your query not be resolved within 4 weeks, we kindly request you to contact us via email or call us on 0800 60 11 90, or +27 12 338 8000 if abroad."

Hope this gives someone some insights. I applied for PR under Section 27 (B) on the 20th of August 2018.

Regards,
Fortune


----------



## Kearl

@Fortune

Do you think that means that it takes about 4 weeks for your application to be finalised from the adjudication stage that it is currently in? 

My application is also currently the adjudication stage and I have not been able to get any idea as to how long it will still take before being finalised. I applied for PR under section 27(g).


----------



## Fortune07

Kearl said:


> @Fortune
> 
> Do you think that means that it takes about 4 weeks for your application to be finalised from the adjudication stage that it is currently in?
> 
> My application is also currently the adjudication stage and I have not been able to get any idea as to how long it will still take before being finalised. I applied for PR under section 27(g).


Kearl, I wanna believe that it will take at most 4 weeks...judging from the response I received from the call center. Nevertheless I have set my mind to January ending seeing Christmas holidays are around the corner. January ending with make it 5 months...as I have seen in this group, Many who applied for PRP section 27 b...have received it within 5 months


----------



## 0613630014

@Fortune, in my experience i applied under 27b on 15th August 2018 and when i called DHA i was told it had been sent to VFS on the 5th Dec. Emails from Tebogo Ledwaba and Call center confirmed the same thing too. So in waiting for the SMS...... you should be close too


----------



## Fortune07

0613630014 said:


> @Fortune, in my experience i applied under 27b on 15th August 2018 and when i called DHA i was told it had been sent to VFS on the 5th Dec. Emails from Tebogo Ledwaba and Call center confirmed the same thing too. So in waiting for the SMS...... you should be close too


Oh thanks for the update. I will be watching the VFS tracking site then.


----------



## Providence

Hi guys, about 3 weeks ago my PRP application was sent to Quality Assurance, today im told by the call centre lady its still at Quality Assurance. How many stages are there in QA and how long before it reaches the DG? Thanks guys


----------



## terryZW

Providence said:


> Hi guys, about 3 weeks ago my PRP application was sent to Quality Assurance, today im told by the call centre lady its still at Quality Assurance. How many stages are there in QA and how long before it reaches the DG? Thanks guys


Several. lol. Mine was in QA from around January till May/June.


----------



## Lekoalal24

Good day good people i need assistance, i called dha yesterday and i was told that my app was taken from chieve director to the adjudicator and from there it will be going to printting. Is this a normal procedure? I thought it will be sent to the printting as soon as it leave the the CD's office.I applied under 26b and i am stating to worry.pleas assist


----------



## Kearl

@lekoalal24 This sounds right. The immigration lawyer who is helping me with my application explained that stage 3 of the PR application process is the adjudication phase where a decision is made regarding whether or not to grant the applicant the PR or not. Once a decision is made by the adjudicator, it goes to stage 4 which involves the printing of the decision (either a letter of PR or a letter stating that your application was unsuccessful) and sending the printed decision back to the VSF office that you applied at. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Lekoalal24

Ok, thank you so much for responding.i will be grossing fingers for this one. This process is too much and i think it becomes worse towards the end,enxiety is killing me.


----------



## Kearl

@lekoalal24 When did you apply and how long have you been waiting? 

Don't worry, it will all work out. I am praying that everyone on this forum gets their PR soon and that it is successful. Just have faith and a little bit of patience. It will work out 🙂


----------



## Lekoalal24

I applied end of november 2017, and started to follow up from july this year but i was told the samething every time untill i decided to send nombulelo an email and that is when it started to move.


----------



## Kearl

@lekoalal24 Could they give you any indication of how long it takes to go from adjudication to printing? Or a rough idea of how much longer you have to wait until the application is finalised? 

I applied under section 27(g) (relative) and have also been waiting since November 2017. My application is also in the adjudication stage.


----------



## Providence

Thanka Teeryw.


----------



## Lekoalal24

@Keal they said i should call next week, it has been reasigned to adjudicator on the 6th of november.


----------



## Kearl

@lekoalal24 please let me know or send me an update of what they say. I would love to know what is happening. It might even be helpful to my application as well 🙂


----------



## zimbo2365

I called today and was told it went for printing last week Friday 7th, does it mean it has been approved and how long does this printing process take?
I applied under section 27(g) (relative) Oct 2017


----------



## terryZW

zimbo2365 said:


> I called today and was told it went for printing last week Friday 7th, does it mean it has been approved and how long does this printing process take?
> I applied under section 27(g) (relative) Oct 2017


I applied in March 2017 and was told the same thing. A colleague of mine was told the same thing about his spouse's PR applied in July 2017. Not sure if things are currently moving fast at DHA right now or they're just telling everyone the same thing to get them off their backs. Hopefully it's former. From what I've been told this should mean we're a few weeks away from receiving our PRs. Fingers crossed.


----------



## zimbo2365

thanks will keep calling them every week. hopefully early Jan it will be all done


----------



## Kearl

@zimbo2365

According to my understanding, if it has gone to printing, it does not necessarily mean it was approved. Printing is the last phase of the application process in which DHA either issues your PR or a rejection letter and then sends it to VFS. (The decision is printed). 

However, don't be dispondent. If you have been waiting long it seems like a good sign in my opinion. If your application would be rejected, they would have told you much sooner already that there was something missing or wrong. So be positive - I think it will be successful! 

Also, if it is at printing, it means that you should be getting it quite soon! 

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Kearl

@TerryZW 

I have been told that there are currently major backlogs at Home Affairs which is causing things to take a bit longer than usual. 

Don't lose hope, things should hopefully get sorted out in the new year.


----------



## 0613630014

An update about my 27b PRP application.. My online status changed this evening to "Application has been forwarded to VFS on the 13th Dec"..... Applied 15 August 2018 so basically its exactly 4mnths... Waiting anxiously for the outcome.... Hope this gives hope to all of us.. Aluta continua


----------



## Rudo

0613630014 said:


> An update about my 27b PRP application.. My online status changed this evening to "Application has been forwarded to VFS on the 13th Dec"..... Applied 15 August 2018 so basically its exactly 4mnths... Waiting anxiously for the outcome.... Hope this gives hope to all of us.. Aluta continua


Congrats

Now the ID process is the easiest when it comes to submission and then the final wait. 

Bless Up!


----------



## Kearl

Can you apply for an ID as a permanent resident at any Home Affairs office? Or are there only certain offices that issue IDs for permanent residents?


----------



## Lekoalal24

@Kearl you apply at any home affairs. Congratulations to those who are getting feedback


----------



## Providence

Hi guys

Im trying to send emails to DHA contacts but the emails bounce back as undelivered. Even though the email addresses are correct.

What could be the reason?


----------



## denushka

i just sent an email to [email protected] this morning and no bounce back, maybe try again?


----------



## Providence

Hi Denuscha,

Thanks. I tried again now and it went through.


----------



## Fortune07

0613630014 said:


> An update about my 27b PRP application.. My online status changed this evening to "Application has been forwarded to VFS on the 13th Dec"..... Applied 15 August 2018 so basically its exactly 4mnths... Waiting anxiously for the outcome.... Hope this gives hope to all of us.. Aluta continua


Greetings,

Did you get it?


----------



## Perm res appl

Hello to everyone. Is there anyone who applied in July 2018, under section 27b critical skills, who has received their PR yet? i see here some august and september applicants have already received theirs. 
Thanks


----------



## jejemeneka

Perm res appl said:


> Hello to everyone. Is there anyone who applied in July 2018, under section 27b critical skills, who has received their PR yet? i see here some august and september applicants have already received theirs.
> Thanks


I applied in August 2018 under 27(b) on the 10th to be exact and still waiting for the outcome, the last time I checked with the call centre they mentioned that my application was sent for printing. I am not sure how long it will take to forward the outcome to vfs. My understanding is all depend on the official working on your application.


----------



## dmasamba

jejemeneka said:


> I applied in August 2018 under 27(b) on the 10th to be exact and still waiting for the outcome, the last time I checked with the call centre they mentioned that my application was sent for printing. I am not sure how long it will take to forward the outcome to vfs. My understanding is all depend on the official working on your application.


If you paid for sms wait until you get sms, if you didnt you can check on vfs website where its written track your application.


----------



## jejemeneka

jejemeneka said:


> I applied in August 2018 under 27(b) on the 10th to be exact and still waiting for the outcome, the last time I checked with the call centre they mentioned that my application was sent for printing. I am not sure how long it will take to forward the outcome to vfs. My understanding is all depend on the official working on your application.


Update: Just called the DHA call centre, the agent informed me that my application is finalized and was forwarded to VFS since the 21st of December 2018 however the status on VFS website haven't change (I understand since it is holiday season). Crossing my fingers...
I applied on the 10th of August 2018 under 27(b) category.


----------



## terryZW

jejemeneka said:


> Update: Just called the DHA call centre, the agent informed me that my application is finalized and was forwarded to VFS since the 21st of December 2018 however the status on VFS website haven't change (I understand since it is holiday season). Crossing my fingers...
> I applied on the 10th of August 2018 under 27(b) category.


I'm the same boat. They said they sent it to VFS on the 18th of December. Hopefully won't be too long :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LynetteC

Fam I collected my PR this afternoon. I'm over the moon! I've been a silent member but I always came on here to read other people's experiences and to get info on anything I needed clarification. This forum has really been helpful. 

Aug 7 2018: Submitted my PR application under section 27b
Jan 8 2018: Got the message that my application was ready for collection and I collected on the same day  

Moving onto ID application!!


----------



## Providence

Congratulations Lynettec.
Thats some good news to startthe year.

I have been informed my application is awaiting DG assessment and consideration. I dont know how long from hereon before i get the final verdict on my PRP application.


----------



## jejemeneka

jejemeneka said:


> Update: Just called the DHA call centre, the agent informed me that my application is finalized and was forwarded to VFS since the 21st of December 2018 however the status on VFS website haven't change (I understand since it is holiday season). Crossing my fingers...
> I applied on the 10th of August 2018 under 27(b) category.


Update 2: The status on the VFS website changed to application for xxxxx received at Pretoria OC on the 09 January 2019. crossing my fingers.
Few more days to get the results, God help...This has been the most challenging and difficult time.


----------



## jejemeneka

jejemeneka said:


> Update 2: The status on the VFS website changed to application for xxxxx received at Pretoria OC on the 09 January 2019. crossing my fingers.
> Few more days to get the results, God help...This has been the most challenging and difficult time.


Update 3:Application forwarded to VFS on the 09 January 2019.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## terryZW

jejemeneka said:


> Update 2: The status on the VFS website changed to application for xxxxx received at Pretoria OC on the 09 January 2019. crossing my fingers.
> Few more days to get the results, God help...This has been the most challenging and difficult time.


It's almost time! I also got status change to that. The anxiety is killing me.


----------



## Lekoalal24

Hi everyone, I also collected my Prp today under 26 (b), my status changed on 07.01.19 evening and it was ready for collection yesterday. All the best to everyone who is still waiting. It has been long journey, I would advice people who are still waiting without feedback to start make all the noice calls , emails. Email anyone that you think might help you. That's what I did for my app to start moving.


----------



## Providence

jejemeneka said:


> Update 3:Application forwarded to VFS on the 09 January 2019.:fingerscrossed:


My friend, cant wait to hear the good news.. Pls share with the forum when you pick up


----------



## Providence

Lekoalal24 said:


> Hi everyone, I also collected my Prp today under 26 (b), my status changed on 07.01.19 evening and it was ready for collection yesterday. All the best to everyone who is still waiting. It has been long journey, I would advice people who are still waiting without feedback to start make all the noice calls , emails. Email anyone that you think might help you. That's what I did for my app to start moving.


Congratulations my friend. What a way to start the new year,. My application is at DG i am told. I dont know how long from now before i get a notification


----------



## Lekoalal24

@providence, it is not going to take long, This is the last stage. you are towards the end of the road. In know how you feel though . wish you all the best.


----------



## Jffcxzkn xz

Good day


----------



## HSoft

Lekoalal24 said:


> Hi everyone, I also collected my Prp today under 26 (b), my status changed on 07.01.19 evening and it was ready for collection yesterday. All the best to everyone who is still waiting. It has been long journey, I would advice people who are still waiting without feedback to start make all the noice calls , emails. Email anyone that you think might help you. That's what I did for my app to start moving.


What number do you call to facilitate the application?


----------



## Jffcxzkn xz

Congratulations lekoalal24. Which email address did you follow and calls. Because I also applied for 26b long time now but nothing came out yet.


----------



## Fortune07

Wooow congratulations to all who got their PR. See how I am reading I feeling excited; anticipating and anxious. I hope I will get some good news soon seeing that pple who applied in August under 27(b) are getting results.
Phew! This wait is agonizing.


----------



## Jffcxzkn xz

Nas


----------



## Optimistic33

I applied under 27(b) in June 2018. I was reading peoples comments on this thread about how they got their PRPs in under 5 months so 2 days ago I sent 10 emails to different dha people. Today I received a “application for xxxxx received at Pretoria OC on the 09 January 2019” sms and the VFS website said the same. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Optimistic33

jejemeneka said:


> jejemeneka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update 2: The status on the VFS website changed to application for xxxxx received at Pretoria OC on the 09 January 2019. crossing my fingers.
> Few more days to get the results, God help...This has been the most challenging and difficult time.
> 
> 
> 
> Update 3:Application forwarded to VFS on the 09 January 2019.
Click to expand...


I applied under 27(b) in June 2018. I was reading peoples comments on this thread about how they got their PRPs in under 5 months so 2 days ago I sent 10 emails to different dha people. Today I received “application for xxxxx received at Pretoria OC on the 09 January 2019” sms and the VFS website said the same. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## 0613630014

Hey guys I need your advice... I applied for PRP 27b in August and I got a rejection in Dec saying that I submitted a fraudulent Zim police clearance which according to me was original. Challenging thing is, a had got a strange email before I even collected to call the Head of Adjudication,which I did.. It sounds like scam to me but how did could have known my rejection before I even collected it and my email address. Thank you, will appreciate your inputs


----------



## su8898

Hi @0613630014
That sounds pretty strange. What was the email saying? Did someone sent that email to you in their personal capacity or does it look like some automated feedback?


----------



## 0613630014

Looks like automated feedback. See below
Home Affairs : A consultant tried calling you without success. Please directly call -Deputy Head of Adjudication and Appeals -Immigration Services : Andile Mdlalose +27 012 406 2500 or +27 671 234 127 *** This is an automatically generated message , please do not reply***Department of Home Affairs - HOME


----------



## Rudo

0613630014 said:


> Hey guys I need your advice... I applied for PRP 27b in August and I got a rejection in Dec saying that I submitted a fraudulent Zim police clearance which according to me was original. Challenging thing is, a had got a strange email before I even collected to call the Head of Adjudication,which I did.. It sounds like scam to me but how did could have known my rejection before I even collected it and my email address. Thank you, will appreciate your inputs


Hi 0613630014

How did you acquire the Zim PCC, you might want to redo the the PCC.

What were the contents of the email?


----------



## 0613630014

@Rudo...please check the contents of the email in my above post


----------



## Rudo

0613630014 said:


> Looks like automated feedback. See below
> Home Affairs : A consultant tried calling you without success. Please directly call -Deputy Head of Adjudication and Appeals -Immigration Services : Andile Mdlalose +27 012 406 2500 or +27 671 234 127 *** This is an automatically generated message , please do not reply***Department of Home Affairs - HOME



Did you try to call the office and let them know of the email you received and who called you?

if you google that number it does belong to the director General. Also the +27 671 234 127 is registered in Andile Madlalose name

https://www.google.com/search?q=+27...00&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Rudo

0613630014 said:


> Looks like automated feedback. See below
> Home Affairs : A consultant tried calling you without success. Please directly call -Deputy Head of Adjudication and Appeals -Immigration Services : Andile Mdlalose +27 012 406 2500 or +27 671 234 127 *** This is an automatically generated message , please do not reply***Department of Home Affairs - HOME


Personally i wouldn't advise to view this email as a scam before calling the DHA on the number provided not the cell number and present the case. and let them tell you it's if its a scam or not


----------



## 0613630014

I tried bt unfortunately the Landline isn't goin through but the cellphone does...... Strange thing is that I got this email when I was told my Outcome was at VFS bt had not collected yet... So this person has either inside information or truly is Head of Adjudication


----------



## terryZW

0613630014 said:


> I tried bt unfortunately the Landline isn't goin through but the cellphone does...... Strange thing is that I got this email when I was told my Outcome was at VFS bt had not collected yet... So this person has either inside information or truly is Head of Adjudication


That is a scam. The asked you to confirm your reference number and surname, right? also had an experience with them early 2018. I knew it was a scam when they asked for money to "speed things up." I also looked up the real Andile and it's an older man. The guy on the phone sounded young. There's someone at DHA/VFS who leaked applicant contact details.


----------



## Fortune07

terryZW said:


> That is a scam. The asked you to confirm your reference number and surname, right? also had an experience with them early 2018. I knew it was a scam when they asked for money to "speed things up." I also looked up the real Andile and it's an older man. The guy on the phone sounded young. There's someone at DHA/VFS who leaked applicant contact details.


Oh they asked for money!!! Then it is indeed fishy


----------



## Rudo

terryZW said:


> That is a scam. The asked you to confirm your reference number and surname, right? also had an experience with them early 2018. I knew it was a scam when they asked for money to "speed things up." I also looked up the real Andile and it's an older man. The guy on the phone sounded young. There's someone at DHA/VFS who leaked applicant contact details.


ok.. Now that puts a different spin on things.


----------



## sri sri

Hi How are you.
I have applied for PRP under 27 B as like you on july 04 2018.
I am still waiting for the feedback from the DHA.
As you mentioned your feedback has come to pretoria.
Could you please let me know exact date of the submission. so that i can assume my outcome.

thank you 
sri


----------



## sri sri

*EXACT your application date*

Hi How are you.
I have applied for PRP under 27 B as like you on july 04 2018.
I am still waiting for the feedback from the DHA.
As you mentioned your feedback has come to pretoria.
Could you please let me know exact date of the submission. so that i can assume my outcome.

thank you 
sri


----------



## jejemeneka

sri sri said:


> Hi How are you.
> I have applied for PRP under 27 B as like you on july 04 2018.
> I am still waiting for the feedback from the DHA.
> As you mentioned your feedback has come to pretoria.
> Could you please let me know exact date of the submission. so that i can assume my outcome.
> 
> thank you
> sri


In my case I applied in August 2018 on the 10th to be exact under 27(b) category. 
15 August 2018 the status on the VFS website changed to application received at DHA.
End of November 2018 I start making calls. 
06 December 2018 I was told that my application is @ quality check, The agent recommend me to call back after 3 days. 
11 December 2018 the call center agent told me that my application was @ printing, I did not take this answer seriously, she ask me to check with them again in a week time, then all the attempts to contact the DHA call centre after the 15th December 2018 were unsuccessful. 
07 January 2019 I spoke to the call centre agent who told me that my application was finalised and sent back to VFS since the 21st December 2018.
08 January 2019, the status on the VFS website changed to application receive at Pretoria OC then application forwarded to VFC.
on Friday 11 January 2019 the status changed to application ready for collection.
I will be able to collect the outcome of my application tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 
You can see it's roughly 4 - 5 months from application to getting the results out for 27(b) category. You should start calling the DHA call centre for updates.


----------



## jejemeneka

jejemeneka said:


> In my case I applied in August 2018 on the 10th to be exact under 27(b) category.
> 15 August 2018 the status on the VFS website changed to application received at DHA.
> End of November 2018 I start making calls.
> 06 December 2018 I was told that my application is @ quality check, The agent recommend me to call back after 3 days.
> 11 December 2018 the call center agent told me that my application was @ printing, I did not take this answer seriously, she ask me to check with them again in a week time, then all the attempts to contact the DHA call centre after the 15th December 2018 were unsuccessful.
> 07 January 2019 I spoke to the call centre agent who told me that my application was finalised and sent back to VFS since the 21st December 2018.
> 08 January 2019, the status on the VFS website changed to application receive at Pretoria OC then application forwarded to VFC.
> on Friday 11 January 2019 the status changed to application ready for collection.
> I will be able to collect the outcome of my application tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
> You can see it's roughly 4 - 5 months from application to getting the results out for 27(b) category. You should start calling the DHA call centre for updates.



Correction: Application received at Pretoria OC on the 09th January then application forwarded to VFC on the same day.


----------



## Dry-Man

Hi, plz I applied my PRP section 27 (b)( critical skills) in December 12 2018, i got message saying your application has been received at DHA on 19/12/2018 and after that no answer, can i send message to them or i must wait.

your experience guys.


----------



## jejemeneka

Dry-Man said:


> Hi, plz I applied my PRP section 27 (b)( critical skills) in December 12 2018, i got message saying your application has been received at DHA on 19/12/2018 and after that no answer, can i send message to them or i must wait.
> 
> your experience guys.


Give it a little time, it's been only one month, you have also to take into consideration the slow down over the holiday season. At least 3-4 months to start calling and making noise. My opinion though.


----------



## sri sri

*PRP outcome*

Good Morning
Hope your outcome will be positive.
let us know
Should we call call center or DHA to know the status , then only they can speed up our application process?

Advise me


----------



## jejemeneka

sri sri said:


> Good Morning
> Hope your outcome will be positive.
> let us know
> Should we call call center or DHA to know the status , then only they can speed up our application process?
> 
> Advise me


I am not sure if they can speed up the process, all i know for sure is they are going to tell you at which stage your application is at, then from there you can contact the relevant officials to elevate. Call DHA call centre to inquire.


----------



## Optimistic33

Optimistic33 said:


> I applied under 27(b) in June 2018. I was reading peoples comments on this thread about how they got their PRPs in under 5 months so 2 days ago I sent 10 emails to different dha people. Today I received a â€œapplication for xxxxx received at Pretoria OC on the 09 January 2019â€Â� sms and the VFS website said the same. Fingers crossed!!!


I just collected my PRP. To anyone out there still waiting my advice is to email email email. It took 5 days for it to get to me from the time I started. And no one actually replied my emails. I just got notifications. Good luck.


----------



## Fortune07

Optimistic33 said:


> I just collected my PRP. To anyone out there still waiting my advice is to email email email. It took 5 days for it to get to me from the time I started. And no one actually replied my emails. I just got notifications. Good luck.


Oh Congratulations!!!!!

I am still waiting, applied on the 20th of August 2018 under 27(b).:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Providence

Optimistic33 said:


> I just collected my PRP. To anyone out there still waiting my advice is to email email email. It took 5 days for it to get to me from the time I started. And no one actually replied my emails. I just got notifications. Good luck.


Congratulations Optimistic33!! 

Mine has been awaiting DG's approval for some time now.
Where did you send emails to?


----------



## Optimistic33

Providence said:


> Optimistic33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just collected my PRP. To anyone out there still waiting my advice is to email email email. It took 5 days for it to get to me from the time I started. And no one actually replied my emails. I just got notifications. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Optimistic33!!
> 
> Mine has been awaiting DG's approval for some time now.
> Where did you send emails to?
Click to expand...

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

I didn’t write them a whole essay shouting. Just one sentence asking for an update with tracking number.


----------



## Providence

@Optimistic,

Thanks so much my friend.I will email them


----------



## Dry-Man

jejemeneka said:


> Give it a little time, it's been only one month, you have also to take into consideration the slow down over the holiday season. At least 3-4 months to start calling and making noise. My opinion though.


Thanks.


----------



## Dry-Man

thanks for your sharing us that emails.


----------



## Providence

@Optimistic

Thanks once again for sharing the emails.
Arthie Singh replied. My application is still awaiting DG's decision. So i can only just wait


----------



## Lekoalal24

Hi ladies and gentlemen, there are people who wanted to know the email I used to speed up my app process. I sent an email to [email protected] who then forwarded the email to [email protected], and my app was attended the same day because I received a call from the lady who said she is going to adjudicate my application and called my hubby to cornfirm whether we are still together.

I applied under 26b and it took one year and one month, started following up on October last year.


----------



## bubbled

*Bubble*

Hi Everyone,

I found this forum a while ago when I was deciding on applying for my PR.

After all the details I saw here, I applied on the 01st October 2018 and got my PR yesterday but it was ready for collection on the 09th January 2019.

The next step now is to apply for an ID which I am still unsure of the documents required to apply and the processing time.

Please keep on helping each other. This thread is amazing and insightful.


----------



## su8898

Hi @bubbled, congratulations! that's quite fast. under which category did you apply?


----------



## Thobani

Hi everyone 

Does anyone have an idea how long does an appeal take for 26b, mine I appealed in 2016 ... 
Does anyone know who must I get contact with
Been calling the call center but no success 

Please help guys


----------



## bubbled

@su8898 I applied in terms of the provisions of section 27 (b) of the immigration Act, 2002 (Act No. 13 of 2002)

I got a critical skills in June 2017.


----------



## Fortune07

su8898 said:


> Hi @bubbled, congratulations! that's quite fast. under which category did you apply?


Quite fast, I am beginning to think if one is single these things go faster. But when you have persons linked to you like child or husband etc etc it takes longer now bec they have to dig in more and investigate more people. If you are truly legally married. If there really is a child etc etc. Just like i have read in this forum that if you are single ur ID application takes just a couple of months but if you are married it goes up to about 8 months. hahaha my mind is just going wild now bec i applied in August 2018 and i am still waiting.


----------



## Fortune07

Lekoalal24 said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen, there are people who wanted to know the email I used to speed up my app process. I sent an email to [email protected] who then forwarded the email to [email protected], and my app was attended the same day because I received a call from the lady who said she is going to adjudicate my application and called my hubby to cornfirm whether we are still together.
> 
> I applied under 26b and it took one year and one month, started following up on October last year.


Ms Nobuhle does not work with DHA anymore. I think when Ministers move, they move with their secretaries. My husband called her last month on her cell and she said she is no longer there (which we understood to be DHA).


----------



## Rudo

Lekoalal24 said:


> Hi ladies and gentlemen, there are people who wanted to know the email I used to speed up my app process. I sent an email to [email protected] who then forwarded the email to [email protected], and my app was attended the same day because I received a call from the lady who said she is going to adjudicate my application and called my hubby to cornfirm whether we are still together.
> 
> I applied under 26b and it took one year and one month, started following up on October last year.


[email protected] Is very helpful. i would recommend her to any one


----------



## Fortune07

Rudo said:


> [email protected] Is very helpful. i would recommend her to any one


She really was, when she was still the secretary to the Minister of DHA.


----------



## Rudo

bubbled said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I found this forum a while ago when I was deciding on applying for my PR.
> 
> After all the details I saw here, I applied on the 01st October 2018 and got my PR yesterday but it was ready for collection on the 09th January 2019.
> 
> The next step now is to apply for an ID which I am still unsure of the documents required to apply and the processing time.
> 
> Please keep on helping each other. This thread is amazing and insightful.


Hello Bubbled

Congrats on you PRP. 

ID application is as follows 


40mm x 30mm recent ID sized photographs of each applicant is required
The original passport for each applicant will be required during the submission of the application
A certified copy of your passport photograph page will be required for submission in your application
The original, full unabridged birth certificate for each applicant is required to accompany the application
A certified copy of your unabridged birth certificate will be required for submission in your application
The original permanent residence certificate for each applicant is required to accompany the application, including proof of verification.
A certified copy of your permanent residence certificate will be required for submission in your application.
 Marriage Certificate if you applied for PRP as a married person 

Bring Certified copies just to be on the safe side. 

Best Wishes,


----------



## bubbled

Hi Rudo,

Thanks a lot. Please tell me, won’t they loose my original documents?

Also, here in SA I only have copies of my unabridged birth certificate and The original is in Gabon. I might have to get it first.

@Fortune07 please don’t overthink, in my case. I think what helped is that I am a South African graduate and that I have had working experience while Studying. Stay positive it will come out


----------



## Justin 88

bubbled said:


> Hi Rudo,
> 
> Thanks a lot. Please tell me, wonâ€™️t they loose my original documents?
> 
> Also, here in SA I only have copies of my unabridged birth certificate and The original is in Gabon. I might have to get it first.
> 
> @Fortune07 please donâ€™️t overthink, in my case. I think what helped is that I am a South African graduate and that I have had working experience while Studying. Stay positive it will come out


Hi Bubbled
They dont take the originals they take the copies. On time line there is no definite time line. I also graduated from an SA university but my applications took a little bit longer less than one year though for both PR and ID


----------



## Fortune07

bubbled said:


> Hi Rudo,
> 
> Thanks a lot. Please tell me, won’t they loose my original documents?
> 
> Also, here in SA I only have copies of my unabridged birth certificate and The original is in Gabon. I might have to get it first.
> 
> @Fortune07 please don’t overthink, in my case. I think what helped is that I am a South African graduate and that I have had working experience while Studying. Stay positive it will come out


I also graduated from a SAcan university, PRP application was under 27(b) critical skills. I have 5 years working experience. But don't get me wrong I am positive n like they always say every application is unique. So I am positive n trying as much as possible to be patient. 
Congratulations once again.


----------



## dina2018

Hi everyone, 

Compliments for the new year. Thank God for this forum  

I submitted my application for PR 27(b) on 28/09/2018. I followed the advice of one of the members here in this forum and today I sent emails to everyone in DHA  trying to figure out whats happening. I received a quick reply from Arthie Singh <[email protected]> saying: 

"Good day, Please note that your application has already been adjudicated, and has moved into the authorization stage, were the application is awaiting decisions from the Chief Director, Deputy Director General and Director General".

Is this a good sign??! Does this mean my application is successful?! My mind is going crazy, I am so worried my application gets rejected  I paid so much money to apply for PR


----------



## jejemeneka

Fortune07 said:


> Quite fast, I am beginning to think if one is single these things go faster. But when you have persons linked to you like child or husband etc etc it takes longer now bec they have to dig in more and investigate more people. If you are truly legally married. If there really is a child etc etc. Just like i have read in this forum that if you are single ur ID application takes just a couple of months but if you are married it goes up to about 8 months. hahaha my mind is just going wild now bec i applied in August 2018 and i am still waiting.


Keep your fingers crossed, soon and very soon you will get the good news. I cannot confirm nor deny your assumption, in my case I submitted my application in August 2018 under 27(b) category, I am Married with kids and submitted all the supporting documents, my application was finalized 4 months later (December 2018).


----------



## jejemeneka

jejemeneka said:


> Update 3:Application forwarded to VFS on the 09 January 2019.:fingerscrossed:


Good day Family, good news for me, I collected my PR late yesterday. It was ready for collection since the 10 January 2019.
Thank you again for the comments on this platform, these comments lifts so many people, keep the faith alight for those still waiting for the outcome of their application.

Moving onto ID application!!


----------



## Providence

@Jejemeneka

Congratulations.. Ray of hope for the rest of us awaiting our PRP outcomes.


----------



## jejemeneka

Providence said:


> @Jejemeneka
> 
> Congratulations.. Ray of hope for the rest of us awaiting our PRP outcomes.


@Providence, thank you. Yes there is a shinning light at the end of the tunnel. Yours is on its way.


----------



## amahlezulu

Fortune07 said:


> Quite fast, I am beginning to think if one is single these things go faster. But when you have persons linked to you like child or husband etc etc it takes longer now bec they have to dig in more and investigate more people. If you are truly legally married. If there really is a child etc etc. Just like i have read in this forum that if you are single ur ID application takes just a couple of months but if you are married it goes up to about 8 months. hahaha my mind is just going wild now bec i applied in August 2018 and i am still waiting.


Kiki take heart, I applied 2 july still waiting. I have family. I called last week they said its in printing, I think also it depends on which vfs you submitted. I submitted in Rivonia and there seems to be many applications from there.


----------



## Fortune07

amahlezulu said:


> Kiki take heart, I applied 2 july still waiting. I have family. I called last week they said its in printing, I think also it depends on which vfs you submitted. I submitted in Rivonia and there seems to be many applications from there.


  Thanks. oh i hope you receive good news soonest. My son's TRV that i applied for in November 2018, is ready for collection and i am here still waiting for PRP. My hope was that my PRP will be successfully out before his TRV so that i can apply for his PRP same day that i collect his permit. Just trying to reduce the trips to VFS.  well anyway A luta Continua.


----------



## Jffcxzkn xz

Hi every........... .......


----------



## Dry-Man

Rudo said:


> Hello Bubbled
> 
> Congrats on you PRP.
> 
> ID application is as follows
> 
> 
> 40mm x 30mm recent ID sized photographs of each applicant is required
> The original passport for each applicant will be required during the submission of the application
> A certified copy of your passport photograph page will be required for submission in your application
> The original, full unabridged birth certificate for each applicant is required to accompany the application
> A certified copy of your unabridged birth certificate will be required for submission in your application
> The original permanent residence certificate for each applicant is required to accompany the application, including proof of verification.
> A certified copy of your permanent residence certificate will be required for submission in your application.
> Marriage Certificate if you applied for PRP as a married person
> 
> Bring Certified copies just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Best Wishes,




HI my friend 
If your original passport expired, it is possible to apply the ID?


----------



## Providence

0613630014 said:


> From my personal experience, when i got that update for my 27b PRP it took 3weeks to be finalised and dispatched to VFS... So u are very close nw


Thanks


----------



## Providence

I have been informed that my application has been sent to Printing.

Does anyone have idea how long before VFS asks me to come collect?


----------



## jejemeneka

Providence said:


> I have been informed that my application has been sent to Printing.
> 
> Does anyone have idea how long before VFS asks me to come collect?


In my case, it took 9 days from being told that my application has been sent for printing to application forwarded to VFS.

11 December 2018: i was told that the application was sent for printing
20 December 2018: the permit was signed by the deputy director general
21 December 2018: application forwarded to vfs

I have to wait until January 10 2019 for vfs status change to "application ready for collection" - Mainly because of the holidays.

Give yourself at least 2 weeks, it may be less as you really don't know when it was send for printing.


----------



## denushka

congratulations @providence! that is fantastic news for you


----------



## Providence

Thank you Jejemeneka.. I just cant wait to know the outcome.


----------



## Afrochild

Providence said:


> I have been informed that my application has been sent to Printing.
> 
> Does anyone have idea how long before VFS asks me to come collect?


Hi, 

Was there a auto message sent to your phone notifying your application was sent to print or did you call DHA to ask to get the info?

Thanks


----------



## Providence

@Autochild


i obtained these updates by phoning the call centre and emailing DHA contacts. Automated messages are only when you submit or when your application is ready to be collected


----------



## Providence

@Denuschka, Thanks my friend


----------



## Psyfo

bubbled said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I found this forum a while ago when I was deciding on applying for my PR.
> 
> After all the details I saw here, I applied on the 01st October 2018 and got my PR yesterday but it was ready for collection on the 09th January 2019.
> 
> The next step now is to apply for an ID which I am still unsure of the documents required to apply and the processing time.
> 
> Please keep on helping each other. This thread is amazing and insightful.


Oh really? That's highly encouraging and also scary. I applied around the same time and got "Application has been received at DHA on 10/10/2018" which has not changed until today. Does this timeline sound similar?


----------



## Fortune07

Providence said:


> @Autochild
> 
> 
> i obtained these updates by phoning the call centre and emailing DHA contacts. Automated messages are only when you submit or when your application is ready to be collected


Please how long were u put on hold at the call centre n at what time during the day did you call? The email addresses you use how long do they take to reply?


----------



## Fortune07

Has anyone ever have or heard of a case where one's PRP was rejected bec they started working while on study visa?


----------



## Providence

@Fortune. Usually i phone between 8 and 10am. I have found that average wait times before a consultant answers is 10minutes. I emailed using the dha email addresses everyone has suggested here. Sometimes response is received within an hr. Sometimes the next day


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Hello everyone. So glad to have found this forum! I applied for s27b PRP as a graduate on 16 Aug 2018 and to this date my application still says 'Application received at DHA on 21 Aug 2018.' According to the 0800 call centre my application was assigned to adjudicator in 3 Oct 2018. Fast forward to Jan 9 2019, the call centre said it was 'updated' as under adjudication. Makes me wonder if something is wrong?! I tried contacting the helpful emails given by @Optimistic33 and received this reply from Tebogo Ledwaba:

'The application is currently pending and it’s under adjudication process at this stage. Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly.'

Does anyone know if this is genuine or if it is just a generic cut and paste email reply to keep the applicant quiet? I plan to call again on Monday and make it a weekly thing. 

Any other August applicants waiting still? I noticed October applicants are receiving outcomes 

This PRP process is so frustrating and stressful but trying to remain optimistic!


----------



## Fortune07

Providence said:


> @Fortune. Usually i phone between 8 and 10am. I have found that average wait times before a consultant answers is 10minutes. I emailed using the dha email addresses everyone has suggested here. Sometimes response is received within an hr. Sometimes the next day


Okay thanks very much. I am gonna try the call centre tomorrow. I have not been lucky with the emails recently. The other time I wrote, one person replied the very next day. Then the others replied after a week. Now after a month writing n asking how far wth my application? and it has been two weeks and no reply.


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> Hello everyone. So glad to have found this forum! I applied for s27b PRP as a graduate on 16 Aug 2018 and to this date my application still says 'Application received at DHA on 21 Aug 2018.' According to the 0800 call centre my application was assigned to adjudicator in 3 Oct 2018. Fast forward to Jan 9 2019, the call centre said it was 'updated' as under adjudication. Makes me wonder if something is wrong?! I tried contacting the helpful emails given by @Optimistic33 and received this reply from Tebogo Ledwaba:
> 
> 'The application is currently pending and it’s under adjudication process at this stage. Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly.'
> 
> Does anyone know if this is genuine or if it is just a generic cut and paste email reply to keep the applicant quiet? I plan to call again on Monday and make it a weekly thing.
> 
> Any other August applicants waiting still? I noticed October applicants are receiving outcomes
> 
> This PRP process is so frustrating and stressful but trying to remain optimistic!



Hi there, well I cannot really say it is a generic cut n paste emails cos in my case same Ledwaba replied saying...

"Please be informed that the application is in process and as soon as it has been finalized, you will be notified via SMS from the VFS office of application"

To me I felt like s/he was just shutting me down, like I shldn't write to enquire anymore as wen they r done I will be notified. So u see, his/her replies are unique. Maybe it depends on his/her mood too.
I applied on the 20th of August 2018 under section 27(b).


----------



## Fortune07

Providence said:


> @Fortune. Usually i phone between 8 and 10am. I have found that average wait times before a consultant answers is 10minutes. I emailed using the dha email addresses everyone has suggested here. Sometimes response is received within an hr. Sometimes the next day


Thanks Providence, I got someone on the call center today, waiting for 7 mins while it took her abt 9 minutes to check n let me know. So in total abt 18 mins on the fine. 
My file was last worked on last week Wednesday...so still adjudicating I guess.


----------



## Colt Seavers

I called DHA today to check on my application and the lady then only said it's 6-8 months waiting time for permanent residence applications (i submitted in October). No mention of any details whatsoever.


----------



## Fortune07

Colt Seavers said:


> I called DHA today to check on my application and the lady then only said it's 6-8 months waiting time for permanent residence applications (i submitted in October). No mention of any details whatsoever.


Yhooo!!!! sounds like this person just wanted to shut you down. You get such. But let me please ask what category you applied for PR. Try the contact centre. you will spend some time on the phone but i believe they will tell you more. The stage at which it is, at least; not just the 6 to 8 months thing. We all know PR under categories like Critical skills take as short as 2 to 3 months to be finalised.


----------



## Providence

Its true. That DHA customer agent should still be able to tell you current status on your case. Even if you submitted a month ago-at least status would be "Application received, in progress etc.

Pls call them again


----------



## Colt Seavers

Fortune07 said:


> Yhooo!!!! sounds like this person just wanted to shut you down. You get such. But let me please ask what category you applied for PR. Try the contact centre. you will spend some time on the phone but i believe they will tell you more. The stage at which it is, at least; not just the 6 to 8 months thing. We all know PR under categories like Critical skills take as short as 2 to 3 months to be finalised.


It's a critical skills visa.


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Fortune07 said:


> Hi there, well I cannot really say it is a generic cut n paste emails cos in my case same Ledwaba replied saying...
> 
> "Please be informed that the application is in process and as soon as it has been finalized, you will be notified via SMS from the VFS office of application"
> 
> To me I felt like s/he was just shutting me down, like I shldn't write to enquire anymore as wen they r done I will be notified. So u see, his/her replies are unique. Maybe it depends on his/her mood too.
> I applied on the 20th of August 2018 under section 27(b).


@Fortune07, thank you for sharing your experience. I think that things are moving even if the emails seem to want to keep us quiet. We need to keep pressing them- politely- for an outcome. We applied basically at the same time. I am holding thumbs that we will get our permits soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Providence said:


> Its true. That DHA customer agent should still be able to tell you current status on your case. Even if you submitted a month ago-at least status would be "Application received, in progress etc.
> 
> Pls call them again


@Providence- which category PRP did you apply under and when did you apply?


----------



## Fortune07

Colt Seavers said:


> It's a critical skills visa.


Yeah, call the call centre. You will get more details from there


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> @Fortune07, thank you for sharing your experience. I think that things are moving even if the emails seem to want to keep us quiet. We need to keep pressing them- politely- for an outcome. We applied basically at the same time. I am holding thumbs that we will get our permits soon! :fingerscrossed:


Yeah, things are definitely moving. I got through to an agent at the DHA call centre who said they r still busy with my file at adjudication and it was last worked on last week Wednesday. Yeaah so atlst I got some feedback.
I really pray we do.


----------



## ManInAfrica

Morning all. My son recently turned 21 and his PR mentions that he should submit an application for confirmation within 2 years of turning 21yrs of age. 
Anybody who has gone through this or who can point me in the right direction?


----------



## Providence

Hi everyone. 8 days ago i was told my application was sent to Printing. this morning i have beeen informed it was sent for printing only two days ago. How accurate are the information these call centre agents give ?


----------



## Providence

SouthBoundWon said:


> @Providence- which category PRP did you apply under and when did you apply?


@Southboundwon- i applied for psousal PR


----------



## Shalom33

Hi guys 

First of all I would like to thank God for His grace and faithfulness.

I would like to share my journey. I have been following up on the PRP forum. I applied for my Spousal PRP Critical skills on 24//04/2018 together with my family. My hubby collected his on 06/08/2018, my children collected on 09/09/2018. I collected mine today 25/04/2018. i called the call center on Monday 21/01/2018 and was told my application was finalized and sent to VFS on 18/01/2018. It took exactly 10 months for my application.

Going to apply for my ID on Monday.


----------



## Shalom33

Shalom33 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First of all I would like to thank God for His grace and faithfulness.
> 
> I would like to share my journey. I have been following up on the PRP forum. I applied for my Spousal PRP Critical skills on 24//04/2018 together with my family. My hubby collected his on 06/08/2018, my children collected on 09/09/2018. I collected mine today 25/04/2018. i called the call center on Monday 21/01/2018 and was told my application was finalized and sent to VFS on 18/01/2018. It took exactly 10 months for my application.
> 
> Going to apply for my ID on Monday.


Sorry guys typo error I meant I collected today 25/01/2019


----------



## deuptown

I have a story to tell concerning my PR but before that waiting patiently on the outcome :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Providence said:


> Hi everyone. 8 days ago i was told my application was sent to Printing. this morning i have beeen informed it was sent for printing only two days ago. How accurate are the information these call centre agents give ?


This has been known to happen and it is not clear what the cause is. What is clear is that your application is 100% at printing and that has consistently been confirmed twice. And personally I have a theory that once you hear printing, it is a very very good sign. based on the 101 pages of feedback in this forum, every applicant who was at printing- reporting receiving their permit soon after. I cannot prove this theory definitively, but please hang onto the hope at a minimum. Any day soon and you (all of us) will be free of this stressful wait at the mercy of the Gods of DHA :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Shalom33 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First of all I would like to thank God for His grace and faithfulness.
> 
> I would like to share my journey. I have been following up on the PRP forum. I applied for my Spousal PRP Critical skills on 24//04/2018 together with my family. My hubby collected his on 06/08/2018, my children collected on 09/09/2018. I collected mine today 25/04/2018. i called the call center on Monday 21/01/2018 and was told my application was finalized and sent to VFS on 18/01/2018. It took exactly 10 months for my application.
> 
> Going to apply for my ID on Monday.


Thank you so much for sharing this and detailing the exact dates. The more information we share here, the more we can accurately estimate outcomes and advise/comfort those of us in wait. Congratulations to you and your family! :amen:


----------



## SouthBoundWon

deuptown said:


> I have a story to tell concerning my PR but before that waiting patiently on the outcome :fingerscrossed:


@Deuptown hahhahaha i am in the same boat as you. Do not want to jinx anything by speaking before the blessings arrive! Which category did you apply under and when?


----------



## Afrochild

Providence said:


> Hi everyone. 8 days ago i was told my application was sent to Printing. this morning i have beeen informed it was sent for printing only two days ago. How accurate are the information these call centre agents give ?


Hey, you called the same number? which number were you dialing? that 0800 60 11 90 one?


----------



## Providence

Afrochild said:


> Hey, you called the same number? which number were you dialing? that 0800 60 11 90 one?


Yes thats the one


----------



## Afrochild

Providence said:


> Yes thats the one


Thanks, Providence.

Just called them, my application has finalized and was sent to VFS on 24th Jan.
However, the VFS website has not changed its status yet. DHA asks me to follow up with VFS after two weeks time if there is still no update on VFS website.


----------



## Fortune07

Providence said:


> Hi everyone. 8 days ago i was told my application was sent to Printing. this morning i have beeen informed it was sent for printing only two days ago. How accurate are the information these call centre agents give ?


Well one never knows and can only make enquiries from different sources and then compare the responses.

In my case I wrote to HACC email (DHA contact centre email) and at same time wrote to the people in charge of critical skills. At that time I was following up on my rectification application. On *the same day* I got a response from the contact centre and the others. Contact centre said it was still being processed and they do not know when it will be finalised. The other pple replied saying it has been dispatched to VFS already. The next day I checked VFS tracking site and there I could see it has been received. 

Now, for my PRP application: Today, I have done same thing wrote to Pamela Keet last week, she replied early dis morning referring to Ledwaba to give feedback. At 8:30am I called the contact centre, they agent said, my application is at DG for *final decision*. He also confirmed with me the BSc degree I hold and also that I applied under critical skills. The answer was yes to all. So he said it shouldn't take long from here. Not long after that Ledwaba replied saying my application is at *final assessment*. So at least this time, the information matches.

So it is final decision and then printing. Guess this can take another month. I am just preparing my mind for February ending. Lord, please let it be positive. ray2: :amen:


----------



## Providence

@Afrochild and @Fortune07

Seems like we are all in same boat.
I also emailed Pamela and she forwarded to Ledwaba who responded that my application has been finalized also on 24th. Ledwaba said to wait 10 days before it gets to VFS.


----------



## Fortune07

Providence said:


> @Afrochild and @Fortune07
> 
> Seems like we are all in same boat.
> I also emailed Pamela and she forwarded to Ledwaba who responded that my application has been finalized also on 24th. Ledwaba said to wait 10 days before it gets to VFS.


I think like I am 1 or 2 steps behind. They said it was sent to the DG's office on the 26th of January 2018 (that was Saturday, didn't know visa section works on Saturdays). So DG still has to give final decision before they will send to printing, then dispatch to VFS office of application. Meanwhile yours and Afrochild's are done already. I have just fixed my mind to February ending or mid February.


----------



## su8898

Hi guys, I'v been informed that my PR 27(b) is still with the adjudicator and is in the early stage. It's been more than 3 months. My first PR was rejected even though I have a CSV. Is there any way to speed-up this process as I was told that DHA is discontinuing PR in March?


----------



## denushka

hi @su8898 , where did you hear that PR is being discontinued in march?


----------



## su8898

hi @denushka , it's in the new immigration green paper/white paper. The government is planning to adopt this in March as far as I know.


----------



## Fortune07

su8898 said:


> Hi guys, I'v been informed that my PR 27(b) is still with the adjudicator and is in the early stage. It's been more than 3 months. My first PR was rejected even though I have a CSV. Is there any way to speed-up this process as I was told that DHA is discontinuing PR in March?


Hi there,

I do not know of any other way apart from keep following it up. Just keep calling every 1 or 2 weeks. 

Hmm but you just mentioned some disturbing news, that the DHA wanna discontinue PR? totally or perhaps make the requirements more stringent?

Please if i may ask what was the reason of rejection of your first PR application?


----------



## Her Legal Migrant

If I resign from A job before the outcome of my PR application; will I affect my PR decision?? Can I phone the home affairs to inform them?
My PR is at Quality Assessment and I have resigned from my work


----------



## su8898

Hi @Fortune7, my initial PR was rejected stating I don't meet the requirements. I don't have a degree.


----------



## Fortune07

su8898 said:


> Hi @Fortune7, my initial PR was rejected stating I don't meet the requirements. I don't have a degree.


haai!! these people and you have a CSV, meaning what ever skill you have it is needed here. Haaaw!! i just do not understand the DHA sometimes.
All the best, praying that the things come out before March, i am also waiting for mine PR (27 b) i applied on the 20th of August 2018.


----------



## su8898

Thanks @Fortune07. much appreciated. I'm praying too.


----------



## Fortune07

su8898 said:


> hi @denushka , it's in the new immigration green paper/white paper. The government is planning to adopt this in March as far as I know.


Please do you have a link? i have googled and the last one i am seeing is dated 2016.

Yhoo!! for some reason i am panicking..


----------



## Colt Seavers

Fortune07 said:


> Please do you have a link? i have googled and the last one i am seeing is dated 2016.
> 
> Yhoo!! for some reason i am panicking..


Thought it sounded like bogus at first but it seems there may be major changes on the way both with regards to the actual critical skills list, but also when it comes to how they hand out PR's.

https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...a-changes-on-the-way-for-south-africa-expert/
https://www.intergate-immigration.c...aper-on-international-migration-south-africa/


----------



## su8898

Hi @Fortune07, here is a link to the green paper. Department of Home Affairs - Green Paper on International Migration I don't think you need to panic as your post history shows your application is in it's final stages. If you have a degree and if you've attached all the documents, you will be getting the PR.


----------



## Fortune07

su8898 said:


> Hi @Fortune07, here is a link to the green paper. Department of Home Affairs - Green Paper on International Migration I don't think you need to panic as your post history shows your application is in it's final stages. If you have a degree and if you've attached all the documents, you will be getting the PR.


Thanks very much for the soothing words.


----------



## Jack14

su8898 said:


> Hi guys, I'v been informed that my PR 27(b) is still with the adjudicator and is in the early stage. It's been more than 3 months. My first PR was rejected even though I have a CSV. Is there any way to speed-up this process as I was told that DHA is discontinuing PR in March?


Hi Su8898

Yes they want to discontinue PR and replace it with long term Visas valid for 7 to 10 years which will be reviewable 

a draft of the new Immigration act is due to the presented to parliament in March, It might take several years before it becomes law, the whole process could take between 2 to 5 year to be sign into law 

The bill must go through parliamentary processes, public comment, National council of provinces and finally to the president for signing into law


----------



## su8898

Hi @Jack14, thanks for the insight. Good to know that it's a long process. If my second application is rejected, I am thinking of appealing the PR decision . I hope there will be enough time for all these before the law is enacted.


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Fortune07 said:


> Well one never knows and can only make enquiries from different sources and then compare the responses.
> 
> In my case I wrote to HACC email (DHA contact centre email) and at same time wrote to the people in charge of critical skills. At that time I was following up on my rectification application. On *the same day* I got a response from the contact centre and the others. Contact centre said it was still being processed and they do not know when it will be finalised. The other pple replied saying it has been dispatched to VFS already. The next day I checked VFS tracking site and there I could see it has been received.
> 
> Now, for my PRP application: Today, I have done same thing wrote to Pamela Keet last week, she replied early dis morning referring to Ledwaba to give feedback. At 8:30am I called the contact centre, they agent said, my application is at DG for *final decision*. He also confirmed with me the BSc degree I hold and also that I applied under critical skills. The answer was yes to all. So he said it shouldn't take long from here. Not long after that Ledwaba replied saying my application is at *final assessment*. So at least this time, the information matches.
> 
> So it is final decision and then printing. Guess this can take another month. I am just preparing my mind for February ending. Lord, please let it be positive. ray2: :amen:



It looks like we are in the same boat but I am a step behind you. I emailed Pamela Keet last week. Yesterday she replied forwarding to Tebogo Ledwaba. Tebogo then replied at about 8:30 saying that my application is at *final assessment*. To verify, I phoned DHA call centre this afternoon and they said that my application was at the *final stage* awaiting final decision. And then from there on printing. The call centre agent told me to phone back next week and told me that it would be very soon now.

This process is soooo slow and frustrating. I am really *really* hoping for mid-end Feb for an outcome!!

Am praying hard for a positive outcome but i think the fact that we are at final assessment is a very good sign! I have noticed that rejections are issued and signed by the adjudicators and then the application makes u turn back to the applicant and does not progress to QA and such. I suspect rejections are printed at DHA office (since they are on regular bond paper) but PR certificate has to go off to government printing works like IDs to add all the security and special authenticating features. So the fact that our applications have so far successfully gone through all of these stages gives me a good sign of hope. Now we wait and pray :fingerscrossed::amen:


----------



## Providence

@Southbound
you give me/us hope


----------



## imee88

*help*



Fortune07 said:


> Well one never knows and can only make enquiries from different sources and then compare the responses.
> 
> In my case I wrote to HACC email (DHA contact centre email) and at same time wrote to the people in charge of critical skills. At that time I was following up on my rectification application. On *the same day* I got a response from the contact centre and the others. Contact centre said it was still being processed and they do not know when it will be finalised. The other pple replied saying it has been dispatched to VFS already. The next day I checked VFS tracking site and there I could see it has been received.
> 
> Now, for my PRP application: Today, I have done same thing wrote to Pamela Keet last week, she replied early dis morning referring to Ledwaba to give feedback. At 8:30am I called the contact centre, they agent said, my application is at DG for *final decision*. He also confirmed with me the BSc degree I hold and also that I applied under critical skills. The answer was yes to all. So he said it shouldn't take long from here. Not long after that Ledwaba replied saying my application is at *final assessment*. So at least this time, the information matches.
> 
> So it is final decision and then printing. Guess this can take another month. I am just preparing my mind for February ending. Lord, please let it be positive. ray2: :amen:


please can u share Pamela Keet and Ledwaba email adress


----------



## imee88

please can u share Pamela Keet and Ledwaba email adress


----------



## SouthBoundWon

imee88 said:


> please can u share Pamela Keet and Ledwaba email adress


[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> It looks like we are in the same boat but I am a step behind you. I emailed Pamela Keet last week. Yesterday she replied forwarding to Tebogo Ledwaba. Tebogo then replied at about 8:30 saying that my application is at *final assessment*. To verify, I phoned DHA call centre this afternoon and they said that my application was at the *final stage* awaiting final decision. And then from there on printing. The call centre agent told me to phone back next week and told me that it would be very soon now.
> 
> This process is soooo slow and frustrating. I am really *really* hoping for mid-end Feb for an outcome!!
> 
> Am praying hard for a positive outcome but i think the fact that we are at final assessment is a very good sign! I have noticed that rejections are issued and signed by the adjudicators and then the application makes u turn back to the applicant and does not progress to QA and such. I suspect rejections are printed at DHA office (since they are on regular bond paper) but PR certificate has to go off to government printing works like IDs to add all the security and special authenticating features. So the fact that our applications have so far successfully gone through all of these stages gives me a good sign of hope. Now we wait and pray :fingerscrossed::amen:



Sounds like you have seen a lot of them rejection letters? Hahahaha dis delay will make us analyse these processes to the mark. Please I love your suspicions n please Lord let it be so. :amen:


----------



## Providence

@Afrochild
Have you received any change in trackin updates from vfs since when they said your application was dispatched on 24th? I still havent got any update on vfs


----------



## Afrochild

Providence said:


> @Afrochild
> Have you received any change in trackin updates from vfs since when they said your application was dispatched on 24th? I still havent got any update on vfs


Hi, Providence

Yes, Application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 29 Jan 2019 which is yesterday.


----------



## Providence

@Afrochild
cool. im still waiting for mine


----------



## Afrochild

Providence said:


> @Afrochild
> cool. im still waiting for mine


Hi, I collected my PR permit this morning and immidately applied for the ID Book at DHA, please find my ID book application experience at below link:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...-get-sms-id-application-109.html#post14788626


----------



## Providence

@Afrochild,

Congratulations my friend. This is good news.

What sizes are the passport photos ypu submitted for your ID? Are the colored or BW?


----------



## Afrochild

Providence said:


> @Afrochild,
> 
> Congratulations my friend. This is good news.
> 
> What sizes are the passport photos ypu submitted for your ID? Are the colored or BW?


Thanks. you will get yours soon.

About photo requirement please see below link:

https://www.westerncape.gov.za/text/2015/February/passport_photo_specifications.pdf

colored.


----------



## Providence

@Afrochild

Thank you very much


----------



## denushka

ive heard from some friends that their PR appeals over 1 year have now been approved, and someone else who had PR application for over 2 year (all based on 5 year working visa category) , and according to them from chatting to vfs staff, a lot of PR outcomes are being issued now, so hopefully everyone else is going to get theirs soon, i will let you guys all know when i get mine hopefully soon as well!


----------



## Justin 88

denushka said:


> ive heard from some friends that their PR appeals over 1 year have now been approved, and someone else who had PR application for over 2 year (all based on 5 year working visa category) , and according to them from chatting to vfs staff, a lot of PR outcomes are being issued now, so hopefully everyone else is going to get theirs soon, i will let you guys all know when i get mine hopefully soon as well!


All the best denushka


----------



## Fortune07

Fortune07 said:


> Sounds like you have seen a lot of them rejection letters? Hahahaha dis delay will make us analyse these processes to the mark. Please I love your suspicions n please Lord let it be so. :amen:


Hi There SouthBoundWon,

Have you called DHA again for some updates since after the last time? I did this morning and I was told it was sent for decision on the 31st of January. So I asked if this is at the DG's office or who? She said with the *Adjudicating Team Supervisor.*

I don't understand, I will just keep waiting. I was hoping to hear it has gone for printing as I was told last week that it was sent to DG's office for final assessment on the 26th of January 2019.

Aluta Continua


----------



## SouthBoundWon

*Optimistic*



Fortune07 said:


> Hi There SouthBoundWon,
> 
> Have you called DHA again for some updates since after the last time? I did this morning and I was told it was sent for decision on the 31st of January. So I asked if this is at the DG's office or who? She said with the *Adjudicating Team Supervisor.*
> 
> I don't understand, I will just keep waiting. I was hoping to hear it has gone for printing as I was told last week that it was sent to DG's office for final assessment on the 26th of January 2019.
> 
> Aluta Continua


Hello @Fortune07,

I phoned DHA today and was told the application decision was reached on 31 Jan. So it took 1 week from 'final assessment' to 'decided.' but the agent said it has not yet been sent for printing. I was also really hoping to hear it had *gone* for printing. So, I guess I will just keep waiting  

Your update sounds correct and optimistic! This final Decision seems to be taken by Supervisors (on behalf of DG/DDG). I don't think it is logistically possible for the actual DGs to decide/sign 100 000+ TRR and PRP permit applications a year. If you check your latest visa, its probably same thing: 'signed by x on behalf of DG.' So no need to worry/second guess. We are almost at the finish line! 

So by end of this week your application should be decided. and then the golden printing stage. 
Mid-end Feb outcome is a safe hope for both of us :fingerscrossed::amen:


----------



## su8898

Hi @Fortune07 and @SouthBoundWon, when did you guys apply? thanks!


----------



## Fortune07

su8898 said:


> Hi @Fortune07 and @SouthBoundWon, when did you guys apply? thanks!


I applied on the 20th of August 2018. Section 27(B) that is with critical skills.


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> Hello @Fortune07,
> 
> I phoned DHA today and was told the application decision was reached on 31 Jan. So it took 1 week from 'final assessment' to 'decided.' but the agent said it has not yet been sent for printing. I was also really hoping to hear it had *gone* for printing. So, I guess I will just keep waiting
> 
> Your update sounds correct and optimistic! This final Decision seems to be taken by Supervisors (on behalf of DG/DDG). I don't think it is logistically possible for the actual DGs to decide/sign 100 000+ TRR and PRP permit applications a year. If you check your latest visa, its probably same thing: 'signed by x on behalf of DG.' So no need to worry/second guess. We are almost at the finish line!
> 
> So by end of this week your application should be decided. and then the golden printing stage.
> Mid-end Feb outcome is a safe hope for both of us :fingerscrossed::amen:


Thanks, yeah i think our applications are moving together. Mid - End February 2019 is still my hope for us.

Thanks,


----------



## Her Legal Migrant

If I resign from my job before the outcome of my PR application; will It affect my PR decision?? (My job contract was submitted in my application)
My PR is at Quality Assurance 2 and I have resigned from my work


----------



## SouthBoundWon

su8898 said:


> Hi @Fortune07 and @SouthBoundWon, when did you guys apply? thanks!


I applied on the 16th of August 2018. Section 27(B)


----------



## Fortune07

Her Legal Migrant said:


> If I resign from my job before the outcome of my PR application; will It affect my PR decision?? (My job contract was submitted in my application)
> My PR is at Quality Assurance 2 and I have resigned from my work


Hi there,

Let it not be like we are ignoring your question, i see this is the second time you are sending this. truth is i am clueless. When i read your question; i had only questions coming to my mind. Wondering why you resigned and not hold on till the PR was out before resigning. I am also wondering if you had another job offer and you have begun working. Also wondering if it will be appropriate to call DHA and tell them and then send in the new job contract, wondering if that will help or that will be your shooting yourself on the leg. Really sorry i can not help.


----------



## Providence

Hi everyone,my spousal PRP application was refused. Reasons:Applicant did not submit police clearance from country of origin and Applicant did not sunmit Birth Certificate. Given 10 days to appeal.

My current permit expires end of next year. I know appeals take long to process. Is it wise to appeal or rather can i submit a fresh application?

I am devastated.


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Her Legal Migrant said:


> If I resign from my job before the outcome of my PR application; will It affect my PR decision?? (My job contract was submitted in my application)
> My PR is at Quality Assurance 2 and I have resigned from my work


I agree with @Fortune07's reply to you...
Also, if you are not already a member then please join South Africa Visa Forum group on facebook. You are more likely to get an informed answer there. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1520803088233476/


----------



## bpma1

Providence said:


> Hi everyone,my spousal PRP application was refused. Reasons:Applicant did not submit police clearance from country of origin and Applicant did not sunmit Birth Certificate. Given 10 days to appeal.
> 
> My current permit expires end of next year. I know appeals take long to process. Is it wise to appeal or rather can i submit a fresh application?
> 
> I am devastated.


Sad  outcome indeed after waiting for such a long time and following up on those updates only to be rejected at the end. When you applied did you include these documents they claim you did not i.e. PCC from home country and BC? If you did then I believe you have every right to appeal because they are rejecting you on wrong reasons when you indeed supplied all the documents. But if you did not supply these documents in the original application, appealing might be tricky and may take a very long time because it will be you who erred and not them. As painful as it is I believe a fresh application might be the way to go considering you still have years left on your permit. My thoughts others may differ perhaps with experience


----------



## Providence

@bpma1 Thanks for your response my friend. Sad indeed. 
I included both documents. Maybe vFS lost them in transit.

I am also considering reapplying as i know appeals take forever.


----------



## Her Legal Migrant

Thank you for your response. @SouthBoundWon (they were playing dirty politics there at work and I ddnt want to tarnish my reputation/image; thats why i left.
@Fortune07...I have sent request to join the group.
Thank you🙏


----------



## bpma1

Her Legal Migrant said:


> Thank you for your response. @SouthBoundWon (they were playing dirty politics there at work and I ddnt want to tarnish my reputation/image; thats why i left.
> @Fortune07...I have sent request to join the group.
> Thank you🙏


I wish I can also provide advise but I can only share what happened to my PR process that when I applied my PR (26a) DHA actually called my workplace and spoke to HR to verify if I am still employed there as in my original application I had provided my work contract and my Work Visa had the name of my company. HR had to send an email to DHA verifying this. After the call, it took only 3 weeks for status to change on VFS to PR was ready for collection. I hope this can shade light tht it depends if the person in charge of your application feel he/she wants the verify if you are employed there they can.


----------



## dina2018

Hi, 

Thank you to everyone for sharing their stories, Now it is my turn  I GOT MY PRP YEEEEEEY 

So the journey was as follow: 
Application was submitted on 25/09/2018
Application was received at DHA on 28/09/2018
I sent an email enquiring about my application status on 15/01/2019 I received this reply: "Good day, Please note that your application has already been adjudicated, and has moved into the authorization stage, were the application is awaiting decisions from the Chief Director, Deputy Director General and Director General." 

Again I sent an email to enquire about my application status on 28/01/2019, no one replied to my emails. But the same day I received sms saying your application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC 

29/01/2019 received another sms saying your application has been forwarded to VFS Hub, later during the day I received another sms saying your application was forwarded to VFS. 

On the morning of 30/01/2019 I received sms saying your application is ready for collection at the VFS. I went to the VFS the same day and after two hours waiting I COLLECTED MY PRP YEEEEEEY 

So happy and relieved  

Now to the next step --->Apply for an ID. I am still unsure of the required documents and application forms ?!! and the processing time?! 

Hopefully everyone will get the good news soon  

Cheers
Dina


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Providence said:


> Hi everyone, my spousal PRP application was refused. Reasons:Applicant did not submit police clearance from country of origin and Applicant did not sunmit Birth Certificate. Given 10 days to appeal.
> 
> My current permit expires end of next year. I know appeals take long to process. Is it wise to appeal or rather can i submit a fresh application?
> 
> I am devastated.


I am so sorry to hear this!  don't know much about spousal PRP so I cannot advise. Check the FB group I linked up top for the way forward. Hang tight but you will come right in the end. All the best :amen:


----------



## Providence

@Southboundwon.. Thanks my friend


----------



## dina2018

Hi, 

Need advice pleaseee ..... I am not sure of the required documents and application forms to apply for the ID book?!! and the processing time, how long does it take?! 

Pleaseee help me! 

Thanks 
Dina


----------



## Fortune07

dina2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need advice pleaseee ..... I am not sure of the required documents and application forms to apply for the ID book?!! and the processing time, how long does it take?!
> 
> Pleaseee help me!
> 
> Thanks
> Dina


You can follow this thread "_when get SMS for ID application - Page 109_" i see they discussed ID things there. and on this page 109 i think Afrochild gave the details of how his application for ID went.

All the best


----------



## dina2018

Fortune07 said:


> You can follow this thread "_when get SMS for ID application - Page 109_" i see they discussed ID things there. and on this page 109 i think Afrochild gave the details of how his application for ID went.
> 
> All the best


I will  Thank you, much appreciated  

Dina


----------



## Psyfo

Hey guys. 

I graduated from a South African institution and applied for PRP 27(b) with the waiver via a VFS in Durban. I applied in the first week of October and received the message "Application for xxx has been received at DHA on 10 Oct 2018". I initially gave myself a grace period of about 5 months to wait patiently before phoning or sending any type of inquiry to DHA as I expected that it would take at least that long. 

However in the last week or so, seeing many people post here having received outcomes has me both ecstatic that people are successful but also a tad nervous as some applied later than I did and received it. Do they just process different applications at different rates I wonder? Or perhaps it could be specific adjudicators taking different amounts of time.

Either way, for the first time today I made an inquiry via email to hacc and Artie Singh. Hoping to at least hear something soon. I'm pretty sure everything I submitted is in order, it's just the lack of specific updates and not knowing that is killing me. 

Hoping for the best when I eventually get a response. Any other suggestions to forward the same email to?


----------



## Justin 88

Psyfo said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I graduated from a South African institution and applied for PRP 27(b) with the waiver via a VFS in Durban. I applied in the first week of October and received the message "Application for xxx has been received at DHA on 10 Oct 2018". I initially gave myself a grace period of about 5 months to wait patiently before phoning or sending any type of inquiry to DHA as I expected that it would take at least that long.
> 
> However in the last week or so, seeing many people post here having received outcomes has me both ecstatic that people are successful but also a tad nervous as some applied later than I did and received it. Do they just process different applications at different rates I wonder? Or perhaps it could be specific adjudicators taking different amounts of time.
> 
> Either way, for the first time today I made an inquiry via email to hacc and Artie Singh. Hoping to at least hear something soon. I'm pretty sure everything I submitted is in order, it's just the lack of specific updates and not knowing that is killing me.
> 
> Hoping for the best when I eventually get a response. Any other suggestions to forward the same email to?


Hi Psyfo

Logic would suggest that first in should be first out but it doesnt work like that with Home Affairs. i applied my PRP same category as yours a month before my wife applied for hers same category, PR came about 2 months before i got mine. In short the experiences are never the same. The same applied when i applied for my ID it took 3 months for my wife to get hers and about 5 months for me to get mine. PS we were not married then so there wasnt any delay due to marriage verification process. 

Be a bit patient and keep following up with DHA either via call centre or email as you have already done


----------



## amahlezulu

Her Legal Migrant said:


> If I resign from my job before the outcome of my PR application; will It affect my PR decision?? (My job contract was submitted in my application)
> My PR is at Quality Assurance 2 and I have resigned from my work


 I know someone who got hers, even thhough she was no longer working there, its a chase game just keep your fingers crossed. 
I met someone else as well they called and she had moved, but hers was a quota permit so she got rejected.

Keep the faith.


----------



## sri sri

*ID Application status*



Fortune07 said:


> You can follow this thread "_when get SMS for ID application - Page 109_" i see they discussed ID things there. and on this page 109 i think Afrochild gave the details of how his application for ID went.
> 
> All the best



Hi Fortune,
Thank you for the information which provided .
I have also applied for the ID on basis of PR 27b.
Is there any possible way to track my Id application.
And i heard that if we keep marriage certificate it will long time than single.
kindly advice me on this.
thank you 
srini


----------



## Psyfo

Justin 88 said:


> Hi Psyfo
> 
> Logic would suggest that first in should be first out but it doesnt work like that with Home Affairs. i applied my PRP same category as yours a month before my wife applied for hers same category, PR came about 2 months before i got mine. In short the experiences are never the same. The same applied when i applied for my ID it took 3 months for my wife to get hers and about 5 months for me to get mine. PS we were not married then so there wasnt any delay due to marriage verification process.
> 
> Be a bit patient and keep following up with DHA either via call centre or email as you have already done


Thanks Justin. I thought as much and your story has been reassuring. Keeping fingers crossed. I'm going to try calling them as well.


----------



## Fortune07

sri sri said:


> Hi Fortune,
> Thank you for the information which provided .
> I have also applied for the ID on basis of PR 27b.
> Is there any possible way to track my Id application.
> And i heard that if we keep marriage certificate it will long time than single.
> kindly advice me on this.
> thank you
> srini


Hi Srini,

I have no experience with ID applications yet. I only stumbled on that thread once when i was browsing through this forum. anything i know is just hearsay. especially regarding the marital status of applicant. i have read many pple say if u applied when u r married it takes longer than for someone who applied as single (not married) bec there will be an extra stage, the verification of your marriage. I have also read pple can contact the DHA contact centre (0800 60 11 90 or [email protected]) to follow up on ID applications and u will have to give them a reference number. Ref num is always on the form or receipt given to u? All of these i just read, no experience of my own.

Please just read through that thread as well, i am sure you will get answers.

All the best,


----------



## SouthBoundWon

sri sri said:


> Hi Fortune,
> Thank you for the information which provided .
> I have also applied for the ID on basis of PR 27b.
> Is there any possible way to track my Id application.
> And i heard that if we keep marriage certificate it will long time than single.
> kindly advice me on this.
> thank you
> srini


Hello @ sri sri,
When did you apply for your PRP and when did you get the outcome? And what feedback did DHA give you when you called?

Congratulations!


----------



## Psyfo

So further update. 

I phoned in today and the lady I spoke to said my application process was complete and gone for printing. When I asked how long it might be after printing she said I should call again in the next two weeks if I don't hear anything. 
From what I've seen "gone for printing" is generally a good sign. Is printing just a formal term or do rejections ever go for printing?


----------



## Fortune07

Psyfo said:


> So further update.
> 
> I phoned in today and the lady I spoke to said my application process was complete and gone for printing. When I asked how long it might be after printing she said I should call again in the next two weeks if I don't hear anything.
> From what I've seen "gone for printing" is generally a good sign. Is printing just a formal term or do rejections ever go for printing?


well they print out a rejection letter stating reasons for rejection. So rejections also go for printing.

I say, till one gets an outcome at VFS, one can never predict this thing. I read in this forum, where the application was sent for printing and it came out rejected. 
so we continue to pray and hope that it is good news


----------



## Fortune07

Psyfo said:


> So further update.
> 
> I phoned in today and the lady I spoke to said my application process was complete and gone for printing. When I asked how long it might be after printing she said I should call again in the next two weeks if I don't hear anything.
> From what I've seen "gone for printing" is generally a good sign. Is printing just a formal term or do rejections ever go for printing?


Wooow but that was fast hey!! i applied in August 2018 and i am still waiting. Not even gone to printing as per the last update received on Monday.


----------



## Psyfo

Fortune07 said:


> Wooow but that was fast hey!! i applied in August 2018 and i am still waiting. Not even gone to printing as per the last update received on Monday.


Hmm, it is pretty strange. The time differences are so sporadic. At first she said the process isn't complete and then put me on hold a little more and came back and said one stage was completed on 31st January and it's now gone for printing. 

So I'll just keep praying that it's the kind of "printing" we all hope for. What stage did she say yours was at?


----------



## Fortune07

Psyfo said:


> Hmm, it is pretty strange. The time differences are so sporadic. At first she said the process isn't complete and then put me on hold a little more and came back and said one stage was completed on 31st January and it's now gone for printing.
> 
> So I'll just keep praying that it's the kind of "printing" we all hope for. What stage did she say yours was at?


hahahahahaha @ "it's the kind of "printing" we all hope for". Love the way you put it.

The agent said it was sent for decision on the 31st of Jan. i asked if it was sent to the DG or who? then she said Adjudicating team supervisor.


----------



## jejemeneka

sri sri said:


> Hi Fortune,
> Thank you for the information which provided .
> I have also applied for the ID on basis of PR 27b.
> Is there any possible way to track my Id application.
> And i heard that if we keep marriage certificate it will long time than single.
> kindly advice me on this.
> thank you
> srini


You can track your application using the call centre number or sms servive. Text body should read: ID + ref number and send to 32551.
Yes DHA always verify your marriage status - this stage can take up to 4 months (comments from few friends), you must always remember that each application is unique.


----------



## Dry-Man

Hi every one, I applied my PRP section 27 (b) in 12/12/2018, I called DHA on Monday, said your app is in adjudication stage, please call us after 3 weeks, so which stage adjudication is ? and how many stages left after the adjudication. any experience guys.


----------



## mawire

Dry-Man said:


> Hi every one, I applied my PRP section 27 (b) in 12/12/2018, I called DHA on Monday, said your app is in adjudication stage, please call us after 3 weeks, so which stage adjudication is ? and how many stages left after the adjudication. any experience guys.


Umm, I would follow up with DHA maybe from April 2019 if I were you. To early for follow ups.


----------



## aakash.chauhan

Hey Guys,

I need your suggestion here. I am process of lodging my visa application. 

In my first job, i used to get salary in cash and i have RnR letter, experiences letter, salary slips, Form-16 as documents. I also have Income Tax Return but salary mentioned in that not matching with Form-16 because I was also working as part time (casual work) for which i didn’t claim experience points (also don’t have any docs for this). 

Do you think will there be any problem of I submit Tax statement?


----------



## mawire

aakash.chauhan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I need your suggestion here. I am process of lodging my visa application.
> 
> In my first job, i used to get salary in cash and i have RnR letter, experiences letter, salary slips, Form-16 as documents. I also have Income Tax Return but salary mentioned in that not matching with Form-16 because I was also working as part time (casual work) for which i didn’t claim experience points (also don’t have any docs for this).
> 
> Do you think will there be any problem of I submit Tax statement?


Is this for a South African VISA? If not, you are in the wrong forum.


----------



## aakash.chauhan

mawire said:


> Is this for a South African VISA? If not, you are in the wrong forum.




Its for Australia visa.. Sorry..


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> It looks like we are in the same boat but I am a step behind you. I emailed Pamela Keet last week. Yesterday she replied forwarding to Tebogo Ledwaba. Tebogo then replied at about 8:30 saying that my application is at *final assessment*. To verify, I phoned DHA call centre this afternoon and they said that my application was at the *final stage* awaiting final decision. And then from there on printing. The call centre agent told me to phone back next week and told me that it would be very soon now.
> 
> This process is soooo slow and frustrating. I am really *really* hoping for mid-end Feb for an outcome!!
> 
> Am praying hard for a positive outcome but i think the fact that we are at final assessment is a very good sign! I have noticed that rejections are issued and signed by the adjudicators and then the application makes u turn back to the applicant and does not progress to QA and such. I suspect rejections are printed at DHA office (since they are on regular bond paper) but PR certificate has to go off to government printing works like IDs to add all the security and special authenticating features. So the fact that our applications have so far successfully gone through all of these stages gives me a good sign of hope. Now we wait and pray :fingerscrossed::amen:


Hi SouthBoundWon,

Hope you had a good weekend. Have you followed up yet? I just did, and i was told my application outcome has been dispatched to VFS on the 7th of February 2019. Now i am panicking!! why? i don't know. 

Cheers


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Fortune07 said:


> Hi SouthBoundWon,
> 
> Hope you had a good weekend. Have you followed up yet? I just did, and i was told my application outcome has been dispatched to VFS on the 7th of February 2019. Now i am panicking!! why? i don't know.
> 
> Cheers


Hello @Fortune07. This is fantastic news!!! The nerves only increase at this point but trust that all will work out for the best! As for me: I dropped DHA an email yesterday asking for an update. If no reply then I will phone the call centre mid-end week. At least the end is nigh!

Aluta continua :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Her Legal Migrant

I just got off the phone with a call centre agent on 0800601190..
She said my PR was sent back for Readjudication on 8th February from Quality assurance 3...
Readjudication?? Should I be worried?? Has this happened to anyone?? Was the outcome good??


----------



## Fortune07

Her Legal Migrant said:


> I just got off the phone with a call centre agent on 0800601190..
> She said my PR was sent back for Readjudication on 8th February from Quality assurance 3...
> Readjudication?? Should I be worried?? Has this happened to anyone?? Was the outcome good??


Wonder what the issue might me...just hope there is no problem. 
Courage


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> Hello @Fortune07. This is fantastic news!!! The nerves only increase at this point but trust that all will work out for the best! As for me: I dropped DHA an email yesterday asking for an update. If no reply then I will phone the call centre mid-end week. At least the end is nigh!
> 
> Aluta continua :fingerscrossed:


Thanks SouthBoundWon, 

Status on VFS has changed to application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on the 13th of Feb. So hopefully tomorrow i can go collect the verdict.


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Her Legal Migrant said:


> I just got off the phone with a call centre agent on 0800601190..
> She said my PR was sent back for Readjudication on 8th February from Quality assurance 3...
> Readjudication?? Should I be worried?? Has this happened to anyone?? Was the outcome good??


Maybe phone again next week and see if you get the same feedback? Please don't worry yourself. We are in the same boat so I know the anxiety and nerves you are feeling but you have to keep the hope that it will work out. Unfortunately there is no transparency in this system. Keep calm and keep on :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Fortune07 said:


> Thanks SouthBoundWon,
> 
> Status on VFS has changed to application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on the 13th of Feb. So hopefully tomorrow i can go collect the verdict.


Thanks for the update. It helps me determine where mine is in this dark DHA pipeline. My application is stuck on 'finalised' -_-

Please do share your outcome with us!!


----------



## elderVFS

VFS making it more nerve wrecking. Status changed to forwarded to VFC from pta OC on 12 Feb, still not ready for collection at VFS Rivonia. Anyone experiencing these delays?


----------



## mawire

elderVFS said:


> VFS making it more nerve wrecking. Status changed to forwarded to VFC from pta OC on 12 Feb, still not ready for collection at VFS Rivonia. Anyone experiencing these delays?


Hi, may you please share more information. e.g date applied, type of PRP etc. helps other users with expected timelines. 

Thank you.


----------



## elderVFS

Newbie mistakes  submitted 1 Nov 2018 on PRP 27 (b) critical skills (SA graduate) status changed on VFS to Forwarded to Pretoria OC on 11 Feb, then Decision received at Pretoria on the 12th and forwarded to the center same. No updates since then even though the message says outcome will be ready for collection in one day.


----------



## elderVFS

Update: message for collection came in this morning and collected positive outcome. From application took just over 3 months decision was made on the fourth.


----------



## mawire

elderVFS said:


> Update: message for collection came in this morning and collected positive outcome. From application took just over 3 months decision was made on the fourth.


Wow, that was fast. Congrats.


----------



## Her Legal Migrant

SouthBoundWon said:


> Her Legal Migrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with a call centre agent on 0800601190..
> She said my PR was sent back for Readjudication on 8th February from Quality assurance 3...
> Readjudication?? Should I be worried?? Has this happened to anyone?? Was the outcome good??
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe phone again next week and see if you get the same feedback? Please don't worry yourself. We are in the same boat so I know the anxiety and nerves you are feeling but you have to keep the hope that it will work out. Unfortunately there is no transparency in this system. Keep calm and keep on .
> 
> " I couldn't wait till next week to phone them😂🙈.
> Called now;was told " A decision has been made and it was sent for printing on 14th Feb!! Keeping fingers crossed!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mankan69

Congrats EL Capitan!
That was a very fast response from DHA.
This is the first thread I have seen for PRP based on GWV.
Was there any other documents you submitted that are not disclosed on the VFC Global list of required documents for the PRP application?


----------



## mankan69

*PRP (5 YR GWV based)*

Hi guys
I have been following the PRP thread and am now in need your input.
I am due to start applying for PRP in April 2019 based on 5yr GWV (sould be 26a, right?). What are the options for my wife and kids since:

1. Wife and son are on ZSP (work and Study), which does not allow for change of conditions here in SA. 
2. Daughter is on normal study permit expiring Dec 2019 (studying Civil Eng at UJ). Can she apply for PRP together with me in April?

I would greatly appreciate your advises especially if there are guys who have gone through this process.:amen:


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> Thanks for the update. It helps me determine where mine is in this dark DHA pipeline. My application is stuck on 'finalised' -_-
> 
> Please do share your outcome with us!!


 TESTIMONY TIME

Been a long journey to here.

Got in to SA 2010 with a study visa, studied for 3 years and after that I got a general work permit for 5 years ( Dec 2013 – Sep t2018).

May 2018 I changed to Critical Skills Visa. Only one year was given bec my passport was to expire in one year.

August 20th 2018, I applied for PR. It was received at the DHA on the 23rd.

5th of Dec 2018 I started following up with DHA contact centre (email) and Pamela Keet . Both of them responded saying application if being adjudicated and still within adjudicating time frame. Contact centre said I must check again after 4 weeks.

If you click on my name in this forum you will be able to see all my posts regarding the PR journey.

I think from mid-January to this week I have been calling DHA contact centre on a weekly basis. Last call was on the 11th of Feb and I was told it was dispatched to VFS on the 7th of Feb and I must follow up with VFS.

Status changed on VFS website on the 13th of Feb saying it has been received at the Pretoria OC. I later got an email on the 14th saying application outcome has been sent to VFC and will be ready for collection in 1 working day. Yesterday (15th of Feb) morning it changed to ready for collection and I collected in the afternoon.

Yes I got it. I thank God. Hope yours too Southboundwon will come out successfully...same for all still waiting n still to apply. Now I will go ahead for ID n also visa change n PRP applications for my son.


----------



## jejemeneka

Fortune07 said:


> TESTIMONY TIME
> 
> Been a long journey to here.
> 
> Got in to SA 2010 with a study visa, studied for 3 years and after that I got a general work permit for 5 years ( Dec 2013 – Sep t2018).
> 
> May 2018 I changed to Critical Skills Visa. Only one year was given bec my passport was to expire in one year.
> 
> August 20th 2018, I applied for PR. It was received at the DHA on the 23rd.
> 
> 5th of Dec 2018 I started following up with DHA contact centre (email) and Pamela Keet . Both of them responded saying application if being adjudicated and still within adjudicating time frame. Contact centre said I must check again after 4 weeks.
> 
> If you click on my name in this forum you will be able to see all my posts regarding the PR journey.
> 
> I think from mid-January to this week I have been calling DHA contact centre on a weekly basis. Last call was on the 11th of Feb and I was told it was dispatched to VFS on the 7th of Feb and I must follow up with VFS.
> 
> Status changed on VFS website on the 13th of Feb saying it has been received at the Pretoria OC. I later got an email on the 14th saying application outcome has been sent to VFC and will be ready for collection in 1 working day. Yesterday (15th of Feb) morning it changed to ready for collection and I collected in the afternoon.
> 
> Yes I got it. I thank God. Hope yours too Southboundwon will come out successfully...same for all still waiting n still to apply. Now I will go ahead for ID n also visa change n PRP applications for my son.


Congratulations, one heavy load off your shoulder.


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Fortune07 said:


> TESTIMONY TIME
> 
> Been a long journey to here.
> 
> Got in to SA 2010 with a study visa, studied for 3 years and after that I got a general work permit for 5 years ( Dec 2013 – Sep t2018).
> 
> May 2018 I changed to Critical Skills Visa. Only one year was given bec my passport was to expire in one year.
> 
> August 20th 2018, I applied for PR. It was received at the DHA on the 23rd.
> 
> 5th of Dec 2018 I started following up with DHA contact centre (email) and Pamela Keet . Both of them responded saying application if being adjudicated and still within adjudicating time frame. Contact centre said I must check again after 4 weeks.
> 
> If you click on my name in this forum you will be able to see all my posts regarding the PR journey.
> 
> I think from mid-January to this week I have been calling DHA contact centre on a weekly basis. Last call was on the 11th of Feb and I was told it was dispatched to VFS on the 7th of Feb and I must follow up with VFS.
> 
> Status changed on VFS website on the 13th of Feb saying it has been received at the Pretoria OC. I later got an email on the 14th saying application outcome has been sent to VFC and will be ready for collection in 1 working day. Yesterday (15th of Feb) morning it changed to ready for collection and I collected in the afternoon.
> 
> Yes I got it. I thank God. Hope yours too Southboundwon will come out successfully...same for all still waiting n still to apply. Now I will go ahead for ID n also visa change n PRP applications for my son.


What a relief! Your journey is finally concluded :amen: . Thank you for the update and the well wishes. Will be sure to update when i know my verdict. Hope your ID application is quick quick :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> What a relief! Your journey is finally concluded :amen: . Thank you for the update and the well wishes. Will be sure to update when i know my verdict. Hope your ID application is quick quick :fingerscrossed:


Thanks, well I am married and I hear ID application for married persons takes long..so I will just apply and give it till the end of the year.


----------



## mawire

My application status has changed to "forwarded to Pretoria on 15 February".

Applied PRP 27b on 23 November 2018 using 5 working years experience, also did Varsity in RSA. I'm currently on critical skills VISA expiring Dec 2019.

Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Providence

@Fortune07

Congratulations my friend


----------



## Fortune07

Providence said:


> @Fortune07
> 
> Congratulations my friend


Thanks very much.


----------



## RasG

Good day guys. 

I'm a PRP holder and I need help on these two situations. 
1) My daughter is 9 years old and has a study permit from my county of origin, can she apply for a PRP without changing her permit to a local one first?
2) My son is 18 years old and and has been in the country since 9 on study permits, can I apply for a PRP for him? 

Thank you in advance for your valuable inputs.


----------



## alexp12345

mawire said:


> My application status has changed to "forwarded to Pretoria on 15 February".
> 
> Applied PRP 27b on 23 November 2018 using 5 working years experience, also did Varsity in RSA. I'm currently on critical skills VISA expiring Dec 2019.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!!


I applied on the 19th of November using critical skills, it still says Forwarded to DHA on 21st November. 

Have you been sending mails and following up?

Thanks


----------



## alexp12345

Furthermore to the above if anyone can help me with a few email addresses or direct lines?

I did forward an email to Pamela as found in this thread.


----------



## Providence

@Alexp12345

Here are some contact's emails


[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## mawire

alexp12345 said:


> I applied on the 19th of November using critical skills, it still says Forwarded to DHA on 21st November.
> 
> Have you been sending mails and following up?
> 
> Thanks


I ONLY sent an email to [email protected] on 13 February BUT did not get a response from her. My application status then changed on 15 Feb.


----------



## Psyfo

Got an sms and tracking status changed to "Forwarded to Pretoria OC on 18th February". My heart rate is now running at 900bpm until I hear the outcome.


----------



## Spiggles

Hi guys,

I am in the same boat as you all here.

I am married to a SA citizen for 4 years+, applied PRP 26(b) (based on our life partnership + marriage) in April 2017.
I have been emailing DHA contacts, and last Friday the 15th, I got an email stating that my application has been finalized and dispatched to VFS on 14th Feb 2019.

So here I am waiting, VFS status has not changed yet, and the anxiety is killing me...


----------



## mawire

Spiggles said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you all here.
> 
> I am married to a SA citizen for 4 years+, applied PRP 26(b) (based on our life partnership + marriage) in April 2017.
> I have been emailing DHA contacts, and last Friday the 15th, I got an email stating that my application has been finalized and dispatched to VFS on 14th Feb 2019.
> 
> So here I am waiting, VFS status has not changed yet, and the anxiety is killing me...


Kikiki mine has now changed to "...ready for collection at VFS on 19 Feb 2019" BUT I'm deep in the mountains of KZN due to work. Hope to collect outcome on the 4th of March. Wish it was possible to just call and get the result for now..REEEEEEE


----------



## Lekoalal24

Yes it has happen to me and I was as shocked as you are but all went well. It is going to come out soon.this is the last stage


----------



## FASHYMAN

Spiggles said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you all here.
> 
> I am married to a SA citizen for 4 years+, applied PRP 26(b) (based on our life partnership + marriage) in April 2017.
> I have been emailing DHA contacts, and last Friday the 15th, I got an email stating that my application has been finalized and dispatched to VFS on 14th Feb 2019.
> 
> So here I am waiting, VFS status has not changed yet, and the anxiety is killing me...


same here

based on 6 years relationship but married later in muslim rights
applied aug 2017, been calling and emailing regularly
now they told me adjudication is done 19/1, but she was mentioning about marriage, then i doubt that they still considering the marriage which is not 5 years yet
she said i can get outcome in 6 weeks

so not so hopeful but lets see


----------



## Spiggles

FASHYMAN said:


> same here
> 
> based on 6 years relationship but married later in muslim rights
> applied aug 2017, been calling and emailing regularly
> now they told me adjudication is done 19/1, but she was mentioning about marriage, then i doubt that they still considering the marriage which is not 5 years yet
> she said i can get outcome in 6 weeks
> 
> so not so hopeful but lets see


I applied with lawyer's service and I understand that '5 years' can be combined Life partnership + marriage as long as you can prove cohabitation, shared finance etc. for that period. Otherwise people who are not married can't apply for PRP ever.


----------



## FASHYMAN

yes we did the same

shared finance
agreement from the attorney

lets see what they say this time


----------



## Okybay

Hi everyone,

I have been reading through many people's ordeal as regards their application for Permanent Residence Permit. 

Honestly, I went through the same ordeal when I applied on the 20th of August, 2018 and received at the DHA on the 23rd of August, 2018 and some other subordinate processes were also carried out along the line but on my tracking the 23rd of August, 2018 didn't change at all for over 5 months. So, when a friend of mine who submitted after me got his PRP, then on the 14th February, 2019 I decided to go the VFS to check maybe my application has be received. 

But to my surprise, it's not there yet. So, I called the DHA customer service line and I was fortunate to speak to a staff. She told me my application has been forwarded since 4th of February, 2019 to the VFC. And nothing changes on the tracking online.

Some minutes after we spoke, on the same day, an SMS came through and indicated that my application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC. I laughed and said to myself imagine the game these guys are playing.

So, today 19th of February, 2019 I collected my PRP. Going for ID tomorrow. Thank you guys for your supports. And for the people who are still waiting please never relent or give up....keep calling and mailing them....and most importantly, never lose faith in God. Pray with ur mind open. He listens. Goodluck. 

Timmy


----------



## mankan69

Hi Timmy

What category of PRP was this?


----------



## papermania

*papermania*

Hi Guys,

Today after emailing DHA I got immediate response as follows for my Wife's and Daughter's PRP status-

1) Wife - Pending at 1st quality assurance.

2) Daughter - Pending with adjudicator. 

Email response was from Ms.Ledwaba.

Does anyone know the meaning of above stages?


----------



## Okybay

It's PRP Extraordinary Skills Section 27b.


----------



## Okybay

It's going to be a positive outcome. Pretoria OC is for the Operational Centre.. It's good news.


----------



## denushka

everyone!!!
i have been on this forum , have had great help from many of you , and have to share my update...
to break it down as follows :
may 2015 applied for PR based on 5 year continuous employment
may 2016 - rejected for silly reason - employer not able to be contacted to confirm employment - immediate appeal lodged
ever since, i have emailed, called & lost sleep and stressed with zero movement on VFS status other than application received at DHa may 2016
since Dec 2018 i have been calling the DHA call centre, had a case number alloctaed and no update other than it is still being investigated
Dec 2018 - finally received an email response from someone at DHA that it is being attended to
this week , on Monday i emailed all the people listed in this thread here as DHA email contacts
this morning status finally changed to application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 20 Feb 2019

please anyone know what timeline is from this stage to finally being available to collect at VFS?


----------



## Fortune07

denushka said:


> everyone!!!
> i have been on this forum , have had great help from many of you , and have to share my update...
> to break it down as follows :
> may 2015 applied for PR based on 5 year continuous employment
> may 2016 - rejected for silly reason - employer not able to be contacted to confirm employment - immediate appeal lodged
> ever since, i have emailed, called & lost sleep and stressed with zero movement on VFS status other than application received at DHa may 2016
> since Dec 2018 i have been calling the DHA call centre, had a case number alloctaed and no update other than it is still being investigated
> Dec 2018 - finally received an email response from someone at DHA that it is being attended to
> this week , on Monday i emailed all the people listed in this thread here as DHA email contacts
> this morning status finally changed to application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 20 Feb 2019
> 
> please anyone know what timeline is from this stage to finally being available to collect at VFS?


As in eh, DHA can give one high blood. they couldn't get to your employer, can't they call you and even inform you? they just reject. Sorry for the stress.

You can give VFS abt 2 or 3 days. in my case, on the 11th of Feb, agent at contact centre said to me that it was dispatched on the 7th of Feb. Status on VFS only changed on the 13th of Feb, that it has been forwarded to Pretoria OC, on the 15th is was ready for collection.

I hope and pray it was approved this time. All the best


----------



## Providence

@Denuschka

One day after that message it will.be available for collection. So basically Friday 22nd pls go pick up


----------



## denushka

thanks guys, ive got fingers and toes crossed for positive outcome!
just a bit of advice to anyone here, email every single person, and then follow up weekly with emails. The call centre is also unfortunately another nightmare, sometimes the number doesn't even ring, sometimes (actually most times) system is down, and then each and every agent tells you something different, either no new information on your case number , or to call the appeals department ( never answer their phones) , it is very stressful but dont give up and always ask for advice here. I will let you all know outcome as soon as i have it , but most of all, an enormous thank you to each and everyone of you who gave any bit of advice on any ones questions


----------



## Spiggles

Hi everyone,

I collected my PRP today:clap2:

Here is the timeline of my journey:

April 2017, I applied for PRP 26(b) based on my Life-partnership + Marriage = over 5 years.
Immediately after submission, DHA received my application.

August 2018, started following up via emails, only sent 1 email a month then.

January 2019, started following up via a lot of emails and phone calls, sometimes I got answers, sometimes didn't.

15th Feb 2019, after continuous follow ups, got an email from DHA stating that my PRP was finalized and sent to VFS.

The VFS status changed on 19th Feb "forwarded to Pretoria OC" 
and then again changed on 20th Feb "forwarded to VFC" 

and today I finally got my permit! 

I can tell you that since I was notified by DHA that my application was finalized, I have been stressed out, second guessing what I submitted, doubting etc.
But guys, don't give up. I know it is a long, long journey, but it does come through eventually, and your stress will pay off.

Also especially for those who are applying for 26(b), I know it has been said that this is quite difficult one to get approved, but it is possible. 
Submit everything that you can think of to prove that your spousal relationship is real for over 5 years.

Finally, just want to say THANK YOU ALL, not only did I get a lot of information, I got encouragement and motivation knowing that everyone here has been in the same boat!

I am still in shock, so will enjoy this moment a bit, and will apply for ID next week!

Good luck guys:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SouthBoundWon

PRP 27b rejected today. Reason: did not supply registration with professional body. 

The graduate waiver specifically waived this...I am baffled to say the least 

Appeal is not an option since we know that can take 2000 years. I would like to reapply. Question is: do i reapply ASAP and risk being rejected because the new critical skills list is rumoured to likely be released in March/April while my application is mid-process? Or wait for the new list and then reapply as I am fairly confident my skill will still be listed?

Any and all advice welcome and much appreciated.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

*PRP 27b*



SouthBoundWon said:


> PRP 27b rejected today. Reason: did not supply registration with professional body.
> 
> The graduate waiver specifically waived this...I am baffled to say the least
> 
> Appeal is not an option since we know that can take 2000 years. I would like to reapply. Question is: do i reapply ASAP and risk being rejected because the new critical skills list is rumoured to likely be released in March/April while my application is mid-process? Or wait for the new list and then reapply as I am fairly confident my skill will still be listed?
> 
> Any and all advice welcome and much appreciated.


Good day,

Sorry to here that you were rejected. That's what gives us the strength to come back even more stronger.

I would advise against appeal because it will take ages.

No one understands how DHA operates.


Even if you are using the Directive (Student Waiver) ensure that you put in as much supporting documents as you can. Obtain that membership and certificate and include it in your application. Even if you have a permanent job offer add it and also add your own motivation. Re-do the application it will be quicker that the appealing.

How long did your the application that was rejected take?


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> Good day,
> 
> Sorry to here that you were rejected. That's what gives us the strength to come back even more stronger.
> 
> I would advise against appeal because it will take ages.
> 
> No one understands how DHA operates.
> 
> 
> Even if you are using the Directive (Student Waiver) ensure that you put in as much supporting documents as you can. Obtain that membership and certificate and include it in your application. Even if you have a permanent job offer add it and also add your own motivation. Re-do the application it will be quicker that the appealing.
> 
> How long did your the application that was rejected take?


Thanks for the tip to add more info despite the waivers.

Applied 16 Aug so it took just over 6 months to process. 

Am not sure whether to redo the application now and then get rejected on new March/April list since as you say, no one knows how DHA operates. Or wait for the new list and then reapply. It is a conundrum


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> PRP 27b rejected today. Reason: did not supply registration with professional body.
> 
> The graduate waiver specifically waived this...I am baffled to say the least
> 
> Appeal is not an option since we know that can take 2000 years. I would like to reapply. Question is: do i reapply ASAP and risk being rejected because the new critical skills list is rumoured to likely be released in March/April while my application is mid-process? Or wait for the new list and then reapply as I am fairly confident my skill will still be listed?
> 
> Any and all advice welcome and much appreciated.


Oh this terrible!! So sorry you got rejected. You would think that the adjudicators will really get trained on this so that they understand fully and not mess with people's lives like this. 

I thought I saw the new list already gazetted?

http://www.dhet.gov.za/Information Systems Coordination/GAZETTE.pdf


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Fortune07 said:


> Oh this terrible!! So sorry you got rejected. You would think that the adjusters will really get trained on this so that they understand fully and not mess with people's lives like this.
> 
> I thought I saw the new list already gazetted?
> 
> http://www.dhet.gov.za/Information Systems Coordination/GAZETTE.pdf


Hey Fortune07. Thanks for well wishes. 

That is the DHET list that is not binding on DHA. DHA will consult it when generating their own list due for publication in March/April. If you check the DHET list you linked you will see it included waitresses and hairdressers and it's very unlikely that would ever make it to DHA's critical skills list.

Did you submit proof of professional body registration with your application? Thought I understood the waiver but I am bamboozled.


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> Hey Fortune07. Thanks for well wishes.
> 
> That is the DHET list that is not binding on DHA. DHA will consult it when generating their own list due for publication in March/April. If you check the DHET list you linked you will see it included waitresses and hairdressers and it's very unlikely that would ever make it to DHA's critical skills list.
> 
> Did you submit proof of professional body registration with your application? Thought I understood the waiver but I am bamboozled.


Yeah, some of those skills in that list baffled me too. Thanks for the clarification.

I did submit it, I didn't apply with student waiver, I changed my general work visa to critical skills then applied for PR from there. Though at that time they said if you graduated from a South African tertiary institution one didn't need to submit sthg like SAQA or was it the professional body cert but since I already had them, I threw everything in the application.


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Fortune07 said:


> Yeah, some of those skills in that list baffled me too. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I did submit it, I didn't apply with student waiver, I changed my general work visa to critical skills then applied for PR from there. Though at that time they said if you graduated from a South African tertiary institution one didn't need to submit sthg like SAQA or was it the professional body cert but since I already had them, I threw everything in the application.


Ah okay. Thank you for the clarification. This is really helpful to plan the way forward


----------



## Mahan

Hi All,
Want to share my experience with 27b extraordinary skills permit process.
1. Submitted application at vfs on 27th Sep'18
2. Application reached DHA pretoria on 1st Oct
3. Started following up from end of Jan'19
4. On 26th, application was with quality dept
5. On 31st, i was told that a decision had been made
6. Same status untill 11th feb.
7. Outcome was sent for printing on 11th
8. Collected the same on 21st and is positive.
Felt so relieved and happy.This forum is of great help. Request all members to contribute thru active participation.
All the best guys.Stay positive!


----------



## Providence

@SouthBoundwon
I am sorry to read about the rejection.
That being said, my advise would be to rather submit another application. Pls distance your thoughts on the proposed ammendments in April. it:s still a gazette and wont come into effect in April 2019 as being speculated. The good news is that now you know what extra docs to include. And, Critical skills PRP dont take that long to process unlike spousal PRP.

Just my two cents...


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Providence said:


> @SouthBoundwon
> I am sorry to read about the rejection.
> That being said, my advise would be to rather submit another application. Pls distance your thoughts on the proposed ammendments in April. it:s still a gazette and wont come into effect in April 2019 as being speculated. The good news is that now you know what extra docs to include. And, Critical skills PRP dont take that long to process unlike spousal PRP.
> 
> Just my two cents...


Thank you Providence. I appreciate your input. As for yourself: did you decide to appeal or reapply?


----------



## Providence

@SouthBoundWon,
As we all know that appeals take nearly "2000 years', i have decided to rather reapply and include alleged missimg documents


----------



## alexp12345

SouthBoundWon said:


> PRP 27b rejected today. Reason: did not supply registration with professional body.
> 
> The graduate waiver specifically waived this...I am baffled to say the least
> 
> Appeal is not an option since we know that can take 2000 years. I would like to reapply. Question is: do i reapply ASAP and risk being rejected because the new critical skills list is rumoured to likely be released in March/April while my application is mid-process? Or wait for the new list and then reapply as I am fairly confident my skill will still be listed?
> 
> Any and all advice welcome and much appreciated.


This has happened to me twice on my critical skills visa.

The second time my appeal was given after 1 month, my visa had expired and i was going overseas, i kept on speaking to the same person on the phone every day and my visa was ready for collection the day i was flying out the country, funny enough the status never changed on the vfs tracking. Appeals are quick if you bug them enough.


----------



## SouthBoundWon

alexp12345 said:


> This has happened to me twice on my critical skills visa.
> 
> The second time my appeal was given after 1 month, my visa had expired and i was going overseas, i kept on speaking to the same person on the phone every day and my visa was ready for collection the day i was flying out the country, funny enough the status never changed on the vfs tracking. Appeals are quick if you bug them enough.


Thank you for the advice Alexp. Although disheartening to see a DHA pattern here. But the fight must go on :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Her Legal Migrant

I just collected my PR outcome...I was Denied Permanent Residence 😭😢😭😢 .
Their Reason; my spouse was married to his 1st wife when I had my child which implies that he is married to both of us at same time;Therefore my Application is Refused.
I'm given 10days to appeal.
I have been married since 2011. I dnt understand this nonsense from home affairs😢😭😢
I dnt know if I should Appeal or reapply!!!


----------



## mankan69

Her Legal Migrant said:


> I just collected my PR outcome...I was Denied Permanent Residence 😭😢😭😢 .
> Their Reason; my spouse was married to his 1st wife when I had my child which implies that he is married to both of us at same time;Therefore my Application is Refused.
> I'm given 10days to appeal.
> I have been married since 2011. I dnt understand this nonsense from home affairs😢😭😢
> I dnt know if I should Appeal or reapply!!!


I am so sorry about this state of affairs. I think the best thing would be to do what will make you succeed when you decide to engage the DHA. Weigh your options in consideration of their verdict as well as the evidence you will be having as your supporting documents. Just my thoughts....


----------



## denushka

hi guys, my progress update.. went to collect my Successful PR appeal yesterday based on 5 years continuous work ! next step is ID , but once again and i can never say it enough, thank you to each and every one here to shared their experience, and answered others questions, it is disheartening to go through all the rig morale and rejection and lack of clear & concise information with DHA but with forums like this, it makes a world of a difference!


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

denushka said:


> hi guys, my progress update.. went to collect my Successful PR appeal yesterday based on 5 years continuous work ! next step is ID , but once again and i can never say it enough, thank you to each and every one here to shared their experience, and answered others questions, it is disheartening to go through all the rig morale and rejection and lack of clear & concise information with DHA but with forums like this, it makes a world of a difference!


Congratulations!!! :cheer2:

How long did it take and how long often were you following up?


----------



## denushka

took just under 3 years... appeal was submitted to DHA early May 2016 , i started harassing all the email addresses i found on this thread for DHA , called the call center once every two weeks from Oct 2018 , my status only changed on 20th Feb 2019 after all this. i suggest calling call center, emailing non stop to everyone you can find on this forum


----------



## dmasamba

denushka said:


> hi guys, my progress update.. went to collect my Successful PR appeal yesterday based on 5 years continuous work ! next step is ID , but once again and i can never say it enough, thank you to each and every one here to shared their experience, and answered others questions, it is disheartening to go through all the rig morale and rejection and lack of clear & concise information with DHA but with forums like this, it makes a world of a difference!


Congratulations man , now its another step ID dont forget to call almost 2 or 3 times per week. its free.


----------



## denushka

thanks @dmasamba , did you also apply for Id after PR based on continuous work?


----------



## dmasamba

denushka said:


> thanks @dmasamba , did you also apply for Id after PR based on continuous work?


as permanent resident in south africa you got a right to apply for sa id, and the first application is free, go to the nearest home affairs office they will give you forms and tell you which documents you should submit.


----------



## Providence

@Denuscka congratulations


----------



## deuptown

A big Thank you to this forum for creating this platform by making it possible for us to learn the good, bad and ugly of going through this process. 

Applied PRP 26(b) (based on life partnership + marriage)

What a long and tedious journey to go through but I can finally announce that today after a three years I received my PR certificate. 

Application for ********** has been received at DHA on 26 Feb 2016.

Application for ********** is ready for collection at VFS on 06 Mar 2019.

Application for ************ has been collected on 06 Mar 2019.

My advice to those that are still in the process, you need to do as much follow-up as you possibly can, via email and contact centre. Please note that for contact centre, the call usually takes approximately 8-10 minutes before they answer, so please be patient. Once you speak to the contact centre agent, advise them to please escalate your application so that the process can be expedited accordingly.

In my own instance, not doing regular follow ups made the process to take longer than it should have. As soon as a made regular weekly follow-ups thats when things started moving. 

Also note that if the permit you applied under has expired, you need to call to update your details, you will be given a fax number to submit the updated info to. 

Another big thanks goes to Ms Nobuhle Mazibuko from former Home Affairs minster Gigaba’s office. Since interacting with her on one occasion over email, my application took a turn for the better. She was a God sent indeed.

I would also like to thank each and every person on this forum for their advise and encouragement. I learnt a lot of the group and I will forever be grateful. Love and light to all!


----------



## Askari456

Hi all, this thread has been a blessing. Pick up my PR today 27(b). Applied 23/11/18. Delivered to DHA 28/11/18. In printing 26/02/19. Delivered to Pretoria OC 07/03/19. Forwarded to VFC 08/03/19. Ready for collection 11/03/19. God is good!

For those of you syill waiting, make regular follow up calls at least once a week.


----------



## su8898

When I phoned 3 weeks ago they said my PR application was in second stage QA. When I phoned today they are saying it's still on the first stage QA. Not sure what to believe! Anybody had these types of feedback and still got the PR?


----------



## keegan007

Askari456 said:


> Hi all, this thread has been a blessing. Pick up my PR today 27(b). Applied 23/11/18. Delivered to DHA 28/11/18. In printing 26/02/19. Delivered to Pretoria OC 07/03/19. Forwarded to VFC 08/03/19. Ready for collection 11/03/19. God is good!
> 
> For those of you syill waiting, make regular follow up calls at least once a week.


Wow, this was quick. Well done and congratulations!!
Could I please know your nationality? I believe the speed of processing is also dependent on the applicant's nationality.


----------



## Askari456

I don't believe nationality has anything to do with it. Quite a number of people have gotten theirs within 4months....


----------



## db29

Hi, my relatives visa ends in August. I have been married over 5 years, should I apply for PR or renew relatives visa first? thanks!


----------



## mawire

UPDATE: Finally found time to collect my Positive Outcome today. Had been "ready for collection at VFS" since 19 February 2019. Submitted application on 23 Nov 2018 and was Received at DHA on 28 November 2018. ID next step.
All the best to those who applied.


----------



## mawire

db29 said:


> Hi, my relatives visa ends in August. I have been married over 5 years, should I apply for PR or renew relatives visa first? thanks!


Best is to do both at the same time.

Always make sure you have a valid VISA for the duration of the PR application.


----------



## mankan69

mawire said:


> UPDATE: Finally found time to collect my Positive Outcome today. Had been "ready for collection at VFS" since 19 February 2019. Submitted application on 23 Nov 2018 and was Received at DHA on 28 November 2018. ID next step.
> All the best to those who applied.


Which category did you apply for?


----------



## mawire

mankan69 said:


> Which category did you apply for?


Extraordinary Skills Section 27b.


----------



## bholaliki

Its amazing how one gets conflicting information from DHA call centre. I sent emails to Joyce from December and on the 5th of March I sent her a whatsapp which she responded to and i recieved an email saying my application was under adjudication and will be monitered, i guess we all get those. So last week Friday I call DHA call centre and after this guy gone for quite some time comes back and says i managed to track your application it is on decision stage whether its a rejection or not. Today I call hoping for something better only to be told your application shows it was given to an adjudicator in July last year thats the only information we have ( Applied in May). You can call again after 10days!!!! Guys anyone ever been through this I am still buffled how information can be so different


----------



## denushka

yes, each and every call to DHA will yield a different answer, my journey is detailed here and others who were successful as well. basically bombard on a weekly basis emails to every DHA email you can find on this thread, and call every two weeks to open a case and escalate. you have to keep pressure on them , good luck!


----------



## mankan69

mawire said:


> Extraordinary Skills Section 27b.


Congratulation are in order for sure. The turnaround was quick as well.


----------



## mankan69

bholaliki said:


> Its amazing how one gets conflicting information from DHA call centre. I sent emails to Joyce from December and on the 5th of March I sent her a whatsapp which she responded to and i recieved an email saying my application was under adjudication and will be monitered, i guess we all get those. So last week Friday I call DHA call centre and after this guy gone for quite some time comes back and says i managed to track your application it is on decision stage whether its a rejection or not. Today I call hoping for something better only to be told your application shows it was given to an adjudicator in July last year thats the only information we have ( Applied in May). You can call again after 10days!!!! Guys anyone ever been through this I am still buffled how information can be so different


Dont stop, dont give up, keep on following up.
Very soon, you will be sharing good news with us here.

I will start following up on my application a week after submission (am only submitting on 10th of April), just to get used to the interactions with the department.


----------



## su8898

DHA says my PR application is still in the QA stage. They couldn't tell me which stage (such as stage 1 or 2) even though I asked them. As per their system the last update on the application was done on the 22nd of February. No updates after that. Is it normal for an application to be stuck in the QA stage for almost a month? Any response will be appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## rionada

It took us 13 months from the time we applied until we received permanent residency.


----------



## su8898

Hi @roinada, under which category have you applied? I applied under 27(b). thanks


----------



## rionada

su8898 said:


> Hi @roinada, under which category have you applied? I applied under 27(b). thanks


We went from a 457 to a 189 and are now waist deep into our citizenship application


----------



## Fortune07

Greetings all,

Please anyone who has experience with applying for PR with student waiver should please help me with the requirements and/or the procedure. I am please asking for a friend who just finished her BSc degree in civil engineering.

Thanks in advance


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

rionada said:


> We went from a 457 to a 189 and are now waist deep into our citizenship application


Oops, wrong place, I guess?

This is a South Africa forum, not Australian


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Fortune07 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Please anyone who has experience with applying for PR with student waiver should please help me with the requirements and/or the procedure. I am please asking for a friend who just finished her BSc degree in civil engineering.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi @Fortune. I hope you are well. I see no-one has replied to you yet.

*On paper* the requirements for PR with student waiver are everything listed under s27b on vfs website MINUS:
-Proof of registration 
-5 years experience
-Testimonials + CV

*In practice *DHA is not consistent, I recommend your friend apply with *everything* required under s27b and simply add the waiver on top of it all as a kind of 'safety-guard.'

As you know, I was rejected for not having proof of reg whereas my brother and 2 friends got their without registration of any sort. Hence I recommend adding everything


----------



## Fortune07

SouthBoundWon said:


> Hi @Fortune. I hope you are well. I see no-one has replied to you yet.
> 
> *On paper* the requirements for PR with student waiver are everything listed under s27b on vfs website MINUS:
> -Proof of registration
> -5 years experience
> -Testimonials + CV
> 
> *In practice *DHA is not consistent, I recommend your friend apply with *everything* required under s27b and simply add the waiver on top of it all as a kind of 'safety-guard.'
> 
> As you know, I was rejected for not having proof of reg whereas my brother and 2 friends got their without registration of any sort. Hence I recommend adding everything


Thanks so much for the details SouthBoundWon,

There is this discrepancy whether she should still be in school while applying or she can be out. Reason why i am asking is because she has a valid Student visa now but has rounded up with her Bsc degree and is looking for a job. Should she be registered for Honours before trying to apply or she will just be fine with all the above requirements you have stated?

Thanks,


----------



## SouthBoundWon

Fortune07 said:


> Thanks so much for the details SouthBoundWon,
> 
> There is this discrepancy whether she should still be in school while applying or she can be out. Reason why i am asking is because she has a valid Student visa now but has rounded up with her Bsc degree and is looking for a job. Should she be registered for Honours before trying to apply or she will just be fine with all the above requirements you have stated?
> 
> Thanks,


She can be in school pursuing further studies or out of school. She must just have her actual qualification certificate as she will need to a submit certified copy of it in her PR application. In most cases this means waiting for graduation ceremony to get the certificate- despite having finished the course. If she is applying in SA then remember she must have a valid visa while awaiting her PR outcome.

Hope this helps


----------



## Geez_Lu

Hi Everyone

Thank you all for your detailed and informative contributions. Here is my personal experience:
Got my 5 year CSV in October 2017, and applied for the 27b PRP on 11 January 2019 in Pretoria. On the 1st of April 2019 I received an SMS informing me that my application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC. It was ready for collection on 3 April and the outcome was positive! I have since proceeded to submit the ID application in Pretoria on the 4th of April and am crossing my fingers for another speedy outcome. 
More info: 
Nationality: Zimbabwean
South African Degree?: Yes
Graduate Waiver included in Application? : No
Professional Body: Actuarial Society of SA
Marital Status: Single


----------



## legen

Geez_Lu said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thank you all for your detailed and informative contributions. Here is my personal experience:
> Got my 5 year CSV in October 2017, and applied for the 27b PRP on 11 January 2019 in Pretoria. On the 1st of April 2019 I received an SMS informing me that my application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC. It was ready for collection on 3 April and the outcome was positive! I have since proceeded to submit the ID application in Pretoria on the 4th of April and am crossing my fingers for another speedy outcome.
> More info:
> Nationality: Zimbabwean
> South African Degree?: Yes
> Graduate Waiver included in Application? : No
> Professional Body: Actuarial Society of SA
> Marital Status: Single


Wow! Congrats Geez_Lu. That was a short turnaround

May ask where did you apply for ID in Pretoria and what documents did you include in your ID application?


----------



## Geez_Lu

legen said:


> Geez_Lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thank you all for your detailed and informative contributions. Here is my personal experience:
> Got my 5 year CSV in October 2017, and applied for the 27b PRP on 11 January 2019 in Pretoria. On the 1st of April 2019 I received an SMS informing me that my application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC. It was ready for collection on 3 April and the outcome was positive! I have since proceeded to submit the ID application in Pretoria on the 4th of April and am crossing my fingers for another speedy outcome.
> More info:
> Nationality: Zimbabwean
> South African Degree?: Yes
> Graduate Waiver included in Application? : No
> Professional Body: Actuarial Society of SA
> Marital Status: Single
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Congrats Geez_Lu. That was a short turnaround
> 
> May ask where did you apply for ID in Pretoria and what documents did you include in your ID application?
Click to expand...

Thanks legen. 
I submitted the following documents:
2 ID sized photos
Certified copy of the PR Certificate (original also needs to be inspected by the DHA official)
Certified copy of the PR verification(original also needs to be inspected by the official) 
Certified copy of the passport (accompanied by the actual passport) 
Certified copy of the permit page as well as a copy of the page containing the most recent entry stamp

I also carried my proof of residence with me just in case, but the official never asked for it. The forms that needed were provided at the DHA office.


----------



## mankan69

Geez_Lu said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thank you all for your detailed and informative contributions. Here is my personal experience:
> Got my 5 year CSV in October 2017, and applied for the 27b PRP on 11 January 2019 in Pretoria. On the 1st of April 2019 I received an SMS informing me that my application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC. It was ready for collection on 3 April and the outcome was positive! I have since proceeded to submit the ID application in Pretoria on the 4th of April and am crossing my fingers for another speedy outcome.
> More info:
> Nationality: Zimbabwean
> South African Degree?: Yes
> Graduate Waiver included in Application? : No
> Professional Body: Actuarial Society of SA
> Marital Status: Single


HI Geez
Did you include your bank statements with your application?


----------



## mankan69

mawire said:


> Extraordinary Skills Section 27b.


Did you include your bank statements with the application? 

I have to submit my application for PRP 26a this morning and am not sure what is meant with 'proof of financial support for each other'.
Anyone can to elaborate so that I do the needful and provide necessary proof?
Urgent response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mawire

mankan69 said:


> Did you include your bank statements with the application?
> 
> I have to submit my application for PRP 26a this morning and am not sure what is meant with 'proof of financial support for each other'.
> Anyone can to elaborate so that I do the needful and provide necessary proof?
> Urgent response would be greatly appreciated.


Provide as much of the following as possible:

You and/or Spouse's 3 month bank statements, 
You and/or Spouse's latest payslip,
You and/or Spouse's employment contracts,
You and/or Spouse's confirmation of employment,
You and /or Spouse's medical aid and insurance policies,

So anything that shows that you are not a beggar!!

*27b and 26a are totally different types of permits*


----------



## SouthBoundWon

mawire said:


> Provide as much of the following as possible:
> 
> You and/or Spouse's 3 month bank statements,
> You and/or Spouse's latest payslip,
> You and/or Spouse's employment contracts,
> You and/or Spouse's confirmation of employment,
> You and /or Spouse's medical aid and insurance policies,
> 
> So anything that shows that you are not a beggar!!
> 
> *27b and 26a are totally different types of permits*


Hello Mawire. On the topic of bank statements/finances, did you submit yours for s27b/ do you know if they are required? I see it is not on the list of s27b requirements but that is so strange.


----------



## mawire

SouthBoundWon said:


> Hello Mawire. On the topic of bank statements/finances, did you submit yours for s27b/ do you know if they are required? I see it is not on the list of s27b requirements but that is so strange.


I did not submit bank statements for 27b and it's not required unless you have an accompanying person.


----------



## Colt Seavers

Collected my PR today (critical skills) after applying in early October, so almost exactly 6 months waiting time.


----------



## SouthBoundWon

mawire said:


> I did not submit bank statements for 27b and it's not required unless you have an accompanying person.


thank you


----------



## heenamanglani

Hello all,

Does anyone have experience with RECTIFICATION of CSV? I applied for rectification on 13th March 2019 and status still says received at DHA. 

VFS says they take less than 20 working days, it's been more what shall I do in this situation?


----------



## amahlezulu

Congrats, do you mind sharing which category and professional body that you were applying under.






Colt Seavers said:


> Collected my PR today (critical skills) after applying in early October, so almost exactly 6 months waiting time.


----------



## papermania

I received My Minor child's PR today. Applied under Section 26 ( C) Dependant <18.

Application - May 2018
Ready for collection - March 2019.


----------



## kabzela

Hi Guys

Does anyone know the process of following up for an PR Appeal. Was told to follow up after 30 days, nothing came out, now have gone 8 months just waiting and noone from DHA seems to be responding to emails or calls?


----------



## HeisenbergBB

Update, collected positive outcome (27b) on 8 April, applied for ID today. The posts here were really helpful and encouraging. Timeline was as follows:

Application forwarded Pretoria OC on 16/11/2018
Received by DHA on 19/11/2018 and sent to adjudication 21/11/2018
Followed up 6/3/2018 was told @ 2nd quality assurance stage
Still at 2nd stage on the 13th
Called on 27 March, informed went to printing that day
Received sms forwarded to Pretoria OC and VFS on 5/4/2019
Application ready for collection 8/4/2019

I spent the whole of last week grateful and overjoyed. I thought I would get a rejection because a friend of mine with similar qualifications and prof body got his positive outcome mid Feb this year and he had applied two weeks after me & wondered why my outcome was taking longer. With Home Affairs there is no such thing as an absolute, absolute, keep the faith and keep following up to all those still on the journey.


----------



## kabzela

kabzela said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone know the process of following up for an PR Appeal. Was told to follow up after 30 days, nothing came out, now have gone 8 months just waiting and noone from DHA seems to be responding to emails or calls?


After bothering Home Affairs people starting last week, my status changes to forwarded to VFC on Sunday then updated again Yesterday it updated to Ready for collection. I went to collect today and it was positive. My advise is even if they reject you first time, fix what needs to be fixed and apply again but you have to be very patient.

Thanks to everyone who has typed up anythin on this forum, you make a huge contribution and lets keep it going.

Next up, ID


----------



## foreign_national

kabzela said:


> After bothering Home Affairs people starting last week, my status changes to forwarded to VFC on Sunday then updated again Yesterday it updated to Ready for collection. I went to collect today and it was positive. My advise is even if they reject you first time, fix what needs to be fixed and apply again but you have to be very patient.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has typed up anythin on this forum, you make a huge contribution and lets keep it going.
> 
> Next up, ID



Just a quick question when did you apply for your PR.


----------



## kabzela

foreign_national said:


> Just a quick question when did you apply for your PR.


Submitted initially June, got rejected Sept, resubmitted (appeal) 3 days later in Sept


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

kabzela said:


> After bothering Home Affairs people starting last week, my status changes to forwarded to VFC on Sunday then updated again Yesterday it updated to Ready for collection. I went to collect today and it was positive. My advise is even if they reject you first time, fix what needs to be fixed and apply again but you have to be very patient.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has typed up anythin on this forum, you make a huge contribution and lets keep it going.
> 
> Next up, ID


Congratulations on your outcome.

Please share the contact details and emails you have use to bother Home Affairs.


----------



## kabzela

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> Congratulations on your outcome.
> 
> Please share the contact details and emails you have use to bother Home Affairs.


[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Hope you come right


----------



## DiamondVet

*DiamondVet*



kabzela said:


> After bothering Home Affairs people starting last week, my status changes to forwarded to VFC on Sunday then updated again Yesterday it updated to Ready for collection. I went to collect today and it was positive. My advise is even if they reject you first time, fix what needs to be fixed and apply again but you have to be very patient.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has typed up anythin on this forum, you make a huge contribution and lets keep it going.
> 
> Next up, ID


Out of curiosity why was it initially rejected?


----------



## kabzela

DiamondVet said:


> Out of curiosity why was it initially rejected?


They said my job was not on the Critical Skills list. I had information Technology on my contract and on the list it says IT


----------



## foreign_national

Anyone with an idea on the ideal time to call DHA I have been trying to call them and no one answers the phone.


----------



## heenamanglani

*heenamanglani*

Can somebody please tell me the correct email address to follow up on Critical skills permit query?


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

heenamanglani said:


> Can somebody please tell me the correct email address to follow up on Critical skills permit query?


[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Unsub

kabzela said:


> DiamondVet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity why was it initially rejected?
> 
> 
> 
> They said my job was not on the Critical Skills list. I had information Technology on my contract and on the list it says IT
Click to expand...


I’m currently in the exact scenario as you described.
Did you have to re-attach the copies of all documents you filed in your (rejected) original application again for your appeal?
What was your argument in your motivation for appeal?
What old and/or new documents did you attach to the appeal?


----------



## iamtheman

Hi team. 

Joined this forum a few weeks ago and just found out that your responses and info shared on this thread is really helpful and I am so grateful for that.

Just a quick one, can an unsuccessful (rejected) application go through Quality Assurance stage? If there is anyone who went through the unfortunate (rejection) highway, at what stage did it fail? 
Just did a followup on my application and after spending a good number of months with the adjudicator I was informed it's now on the 1st QA stage ("2 of 5 stages": the person said). Therefore I am trying to do some permutations, summation and factorization to see if I can determine the outcome of my application already lol. The wait and anxiousness is just killing me.

Thanks team.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

iamtheman said:


> Hi team.
> 
> Joined this forum a few weeks ago and just found out that your responses and info shared on this thread is really helpful and I am so grateful for that.
> 
> Just a quick one, ... The wait and anxiousness is just killing me.
> 
> Thanks team.


My understanding is no matter of what the outcome, all the applications go through:

1. Quality Assurance (then there will be a recommendation to adjudicator no matter what it is. It could be a yes or no);
2. Adjudicator reviews the recommendation. He/she will either second and approve the recommendation, or send it back for further review (I guess. Should be very rare);
3. Print out the result for Director General's signature;
4. Director signes the result (either a yes or no);
5. Send the result to VFS for applicant to pick it up.

This my best guess according to my personal experience and the forum.

So no, you won't be able to know the result according to which stage you went through, because the applications all go throug the same process.

I think all aplicants are the same as you are when waiting for the outcome. So be calm and carry on with your daily life is the best strategy.

Wish you good luck!


----------



## iamtheman

Clear! Thanks for this. However was hoping since the adjudicator is the one on the first stage I thought that is where failures come from? First time I called dha on a followup I was told "the application is still sitting with the adjudicator and he is the one who will approve or reject". Now that the adjudicator process is done and now on QA I thought maybe by mere guessing that's a yes. Why on Earth should they do QA for more than a week on a rejection letter surely? No one knows...anyway thanks for your detailed response Sir.


----------



## foreign_national

I applied my PRP December 2018 and my application has been stuck at Home Affairs all along I am not sure why its taking long I write to them they just say its with the Adjudicator. I see in this forum people getting their PRPs and those people applied after me its so not good at all. I guess may eb that is what happens when apply in VFS Rivonia.


----------



## iamtheman

foreign_national said:


> I applied my PRP December 2018 and my application has been stuck at Home Affairs all along I am not sure why its taking long I write to them they just say its with the Adjudicator. I see in this forum people getting their PRPs and those people applied after me its so not good at all. I guess may eb that is what happens when apply in VFS Rivonia.


Not sure if any, only saw November collections. When did u apply? I am one of the December applicants (18) but it reached DHA 1st week of Jan 2019 (seems the DHL drivers were on a vacation already). So basically I think what counts is the day it reaches DHA not these VFS administration days. They called me last month requesting my Quali docs and I dd send. Did a followup 2 weeks later and was told its now on stage 2 of 5. I am still patiently waiting with fingers crossed.


----------



## foreign_national

iamtheman said:


> Not sure if any, only saw November collections. When did u apply? I am one of the December applicants (18) but it reached DHA 1st week of Jan 2019 (seems the DHL drivers were on a vacation already). So basically I think what counts is the day it reaches DHA not these VFS administration days. They called me last month requesting my Quali docs and I dd send. Did a followup 2 weeks later and was told its now on stage 2 of 5. I am still patiently waiting with fingers crossed.


I applied at the beginning of December and my application reached DHA on the 11th of Dec. I saw a previous post here of someone who applied in Pretoria in Jan and got their PRP.


----------



## Dry-Man

Hi everyone,

Here is my journey,

I applied PRP 27(b)criticall skills on 12/12/ 2018 .
application for xxxx has been received at DHA on 19/12/2018

I sent more than 5 emails on march 2019 and i got below replays

*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Apr 2019, 13:35

Good day

The Department acknowledge receipt of your enquiry.

The application is currently pending and it’s under adjudication process at 2nd quality assurance stage.

Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly.

Trusting all to be in order.

Best regards
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


9 Apr 2019, 09:24

Thank you for writing into the Department of Home Affairs.

Please note that your application is still being processed and not yet finalized, application is currently with adjudication department and is still being processed.

Please make another follow up after 10 working days.

Kind Regards,

Y Maleka

Home Affairs Contact Centre*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Then i contacted them by Phone, the call center guy told me that the decision of my application has been made and it sent to the printing on 30/04/2019.

then i got below SMS's in my phone.

Application for xxx has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 06/05/2019 15:05.
Decision for xxx has been received at VFS Pretoria Hub on 07/05/2019 09:45.
Application for xxx has been forwarded to VFC on 07/05/2019 10:02.
Application for xxx is ready for collection at VFS on 09/05/2019 09:09.

I collected my PRP today 10/05/2019. 

Next is ID.

Thank you everyone in this forum, and never give up, call and send emails as much as you can.


----------



## foreign_national

Dry-Man said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my journey,
> 
> I applied PRP 27(b)criticall skills on 12/12/ 2018 .
> application for xxxx has been received at DHA on 19/12/2018
> 
> I sent more than 5 emails on march 2019 and i got below replays
> 
> *
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 Apr 2019, 13:35
> 
> Good day
> 
> The Department acknowledge receipt of your enquiry.
> 
> The application is currently pending and it’s under adjudication process at 2nd quality assurance stage.
> 
> Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly.
> 
> Trusting all to be in order.
> 
> Best regards
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 9 Apr 2019, 09:24
> 
> Thank you for writing into the Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> Please note that your application is still being processed and not yet finalized, application is currently with adjudication department and is still being processed.
> 
> Please make another follow up after 10 working days.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Y Maleka
> 
> Home Affairs Contact Centre*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Then i contacted them by Phone, the call center guy told me that the decision of my application has been made and it sent to the printing on 30/04/2019.
> 
> then i got below SMS's in my phone.
> 
> Application for xxx has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 06/05/2019 15:05.
> Decision for xxx has been received at VFS Pretoria Hub on 07/05/2019 09:45.
> Application for xxx has been forwarded to VFC on 07/05/2019 10:02.
> Application for xxx is ready for collection at VFS on 09/05/2019 09:09.
> 
> I collected my PRP today 10/05/2019.
> 
> Next is ID.
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum, and never give up, call and send emails as much as you can.



Thank you for the update sharing with us your good news. I see you applied after me where did you apply for your PRP I applied in Rivonia and no response yet.


----------



## Dry-Man

foreign_national said:


> Thank you for the update sharing with us your good news. I see you applied after me where did you apply for your PRP I applied in Rivonia and no response yet.



Thanks bro, I applied in Revonia.


----------



## TonyTones

I am waiting for a setion 26b PRP VFS tracking just says it has been received 18th Sept 2018. What are the cureent waiting times you guys are experienced, and what contacts are you using at home affairs? The numbers and emails I have tried either don't exist, are now different departments.


----------



## iamtheman

tonytones said:


> i am waiting for a setion 26b prp vfs tracking just says it has been received 18th sept 2018. What are the cureent waiting times you guys are experienced, and what contacts are you using at home affairs? The numbers and emails i have tried either don't exist, are now different departments.


 I am not sure of Sec 26b but the Sec 27b one according to my own observations and analysis from the info shared here on average they take 4-5 months though they wrote 8 - 10 months on their dha site. Sec 27b is very quick to those who are patient. The call center number is 0800 60 11 90. However from experience and given the 2 times I called them with success, the minimum holding time is 10 minutes. Withing a range of 8 to 15 minutes your call will be answered and the consultant takes another holiday worth time retrieving your details. For me he usually takes 7-10 minutes retrieving the records i.e. after answering the call. I am not sure if they are using Windows 98 or what because they really take almost forever just checking the application status only. So all in all minimum 10 minutes of holding plus another 7 minutes of data retrieval = 17 minutes plus another 4 minutes of feedback and questioning etc = 21 minutes. Hence in conclusion I would say please make sure you have enough credits in your phone worth at least 25 minutes. I am talking from solid and first hand experience. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Cordellia.mpala

Hi. what's your profession?



Dry-Man said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my journey,
> 
> I applied PRP 27(b)criticall skills on 12/12/ 2018 .
> application for xxxx has been received at DHA on 19/12/2018
> 
> I sent more than 5 emails on march 2019 and i got below replays
> 
> *
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 Apr 2019, 13:35
> 
> Good day
> 
> The Department acknowledge receipt of your enquiry.
> 
> The application is currently pending and it’s under adjudication process at 2nd quality assurance stage.
> 
> Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly.
> 
> Trusting all to be in order.
> 
> Best regards
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 9 Apr 2019, 09:24
> 
> Thank you for writing into the Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> Please note that your application is still being processed and not yet finalized, application is currently with adjudication department and is still being processed.
> 
> Please make another follow up after 10 working days.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Y Maleka
> 
> Home Affairs Contact Centre*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Then i contacted them by Phone, the call center guy told me that the decision of my application has been made and it sent to the printing on 30/04/2019.
> 
> then i got below SMS's in my phone.
> 
> Application for xxx has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 06/05/2019 15:05.
> Decision for xxx has been received at VFS Pretoria Hub on 07/05/2019 09:45.
> Application for xxx has been forwarded to VFC on 07/05/2019 10:02.
> Application for xxx is ready for collection at VFS on 09/05/2019 09:09.
> 
> I collected my PRP today 10/05/2019.
> 
> Next is ID.
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum, and never give up, call and send emails as much as you can.


----------



## Cordellia.mpala

I applied mid October last year and I'm still waiting. Some who applied in Jan got their permits...



foreign_national said:


> I applied at the beginning of December and my application reached DHA on the 11th of Dec. I saw a previous post here of someone who applied in Pretoria in Jan and got their PRP.


----------



## Dry-Man

Cordellia.mpala said:


> Hi. what's your profession?


Computer Science


----------



## Permit

Good day, I bagged two degrees from SA in the Critical skills field and currently studying. I recently completed my PR application online and will submit my application soonest. Please will I be penalized for the job of research assistant that I have been doing in my department?


----------



## Permit

Permit said:


> Good day, I bagged two degrees from SA in the Critical skills field and currently studying. I recently completed my PR application online and will submit my application soonest. Please will I be penalized for the job of research assistant that I have been doing in my department?


 Because I added it as my most recent job both on my cv and on the online application


----------



## saperptrain

Can you share the email address and the phone number you send email to. 

thank you. 



Cordellia.mpala said:


> Hi. what's your profession?


----------



## Chimichuri

TonyTones said:


> I am waiting for a setion 26b PRP VFS tracking just says it has been received 18th Sept 2018. What are the cureent waiting times you guys are experienced, and what contacts are you using at home affairs? The numbers and emails I have tried either don't exist, are now different departments.


From posters here in the forum, 26B is taking 12-18 months on average


----------



## Thobani

Good day

I would like to find out about prp26b if they say it's waiting for relevant signatures what does it mean


----------



## Roisined

Permit said:


> Good day, I bagged two degrees from SA in the Critical skills field and currently studying. I recently completed my PR application online and will submit my application soonest. Please will I be penalized for the job of research assistant that I have been doing in my department?


No - you are allowed to work part time if you have a study visa. As long as you are in line with these rules you should be fine. I have also just submitted my PR based graduating with a critical skill whilst on a study visa in SA and have been working as a research assistant for the last 5 years. I also have a friend who has been working in SA while on his study visa and his PR application was accepted based on the same critical skill as mine.


----------



## Cordellia.mpala

saperptrain said:


> Can you share the email address and the phone number you send email to.
> 
> thank you.


Sesane Mboweni <[email protected]>

Joyce Mamabolo <[email protected]>

Emailed Joyce on the 14th of May, called a few days later and was told my application had been assigned a case number which meant that it was now being prioritised..
PR is dated 22 May. Collected today. Applied mid October 2018.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

On VFS website, the stated processing time has been changed lately as follows:

PROCESSING TIME
The Department of Home Affairs is committed to the following turnaround times for specific categories of visas and permits:

*Permanent residence finalized within 8 months (Only for extra-ordinary skills, general work and business applications)*

Temporary Residence visa applications for Business and general work visas will be finalized within 8 weeks or less (40 working days) and 
Temporary Residence visa applications for Critical skills work visas will be finalized within 4 weeks or less (20 working days).

All other categories for Temporary Residence visa applications will be finalised in 60 working days from date of submission at VFS (renewals, change of conditions, extensions. Not applicable to Appeals)

*All other categories for permanent residence permit applications will be finalised between 12 months to 24 months from date of submission at VFS.*


----------



## saperptrain

Thank you for the reply.

Been calling DHA and they said the system used to check application is down since last week, I guess all we need to do is to keep waiting. 

Cheers



Cordellia.mpala said:


> Sesane Mboweni <[email protected]>
> 
> Joyce Mamabolo <[email protected]>
> 
> Emailed Joyce on the 14th of May, called a few days later and was told my application had been assigned a case number which meant that it was now being prioritised..
> PR is dated 22 May. Collected today. Applied mid October 2018.


----------



## Dry-Man

ahb111 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> I would like to know if it is possible to apply for PR using critical skills (I graduated in COmputer Science from a South African University). But the thing is I dont have a passport. I only have my refugee permit.
> 
> 
> I meet the requirements on the VFS website (SECTION 27(B) - APPLICANTS WITH CRITICAL SKILLS) except I dont have a passport(because I am refugee). Can I still apply for PR without giving the passport requirement ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



HI,

What type of Refugee paper you have? 1. Refugee status( 4 years) or Asylum seeker( Three months)?


----------



## ahb111

4 year one


----------



## Leaflet

Hi,My application for PRP was received at DHA on 13 March 2019. I called the DHA centre to get status of application. I was told it's with adjudication, still to go through 4 stages. What are the stages ?


----------



## TonyTones

My PRP is apparently with the DDG for final signature, any idea how long it can take from here?


----------



## mawire

TonyTones said:


> My PRP is apparently with the DDG for final signature, any idea how long it can take from here?


I see from your past post that you applied for Spousal PRP in September 2018?

I have no idea about the stages but you will be an exception to get your outcome before 12 months for S26b.


----------



## BossET

Greetings to you all,

Any one with an idea of how long does the printing stage take for PRP 27B. 

Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dry-Man

BossET said:


> Greetings to you all,
> 
> Any one with an idea of how long does the printing stage take for PRP 27B.
> 
> Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


Mine took 6 days, but always is average of 10 working days.


----------



## saperptrain

Hi Team, 

I have 2 a quick question to ask, I will appreciate swift response. 

A friend of mine, an educator in government school was told by a bank that he can apply for Temporary ID as his working in the republic and married to a South African citizen.

The bank gave him the advice as he wanted to apply for home loan from the bank, But i never hear this before that why i decide to ask from them guru in the house. 

Secondly, I have a PR application With DHA and when i called was told is at recommendation stage, can any one tell me the stages before it get to final stage.

The application was submitted in April 2019. 

Your advice and response will be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## BossET

Thank you Dry-man for the response ...tell me after the printing stage what are other stages to follow ...Anyone?


----------



## Dry-Man

BossET said:


> Thank you Dry-man for the response ...tell me after the printing stage what are other stages to follow ...Anyone?


SMS saying:

Application for xxx has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 06/05/2019 15:05.
Decision for xxx has been received at VFS Pretoria Hub on 07/05/2019 09:45.
Application for xxx has been forwarded to VFC on 07/05/2019 10:02.
Application for xxx is ready for collection at VFS on 09/05/2019 09:09.


----------



## jollem

"A friend of mine, an educator in government school was told by a bank that he can apply for Temporary ID as his working in the republic and married to a South African citizen."

I know this is not exactly what you want to hear but the bank person gave you the wrong impression. First you can only get a temporary ID if you already had an ID. For example if it gets lost then you can get a temp ID while waiting for the real ID to be processed.

Secondly if you are married to an SA citizen you can be eligible to apply for permanent residence if you fulfill other requirements (like being married for 5 years and the relationship is monogamous etc). 

The fact that one works for government has no bearing what-so-ever. Whether you work for government or private sector the requirements and treatment is exactly the same


----------



## saperptrain

Thank you so much, That was my response to him. 

I do know some of the process and requirement of marriage and having ID, But he keep telling me "the person from the bank says".

I do appreciate your response. 

Cheers





jollem said:


> "A friend of mine, an educator in government school was told by a bank that he can apply for Temporary ID as his working in the republic and married to a South African citizen."
> 
> I know this is not exactly what you want to hear but the bank person gave you the wrong impression. First you can only get a temporary ID if you already had an ID. For example if it gets lost then you can get a temp ID while waiting for the real ID to be processed.
> 
> Secondly if you are married to an SA citizen you can be eligible to apply for permanent residence if you fulfill other requirements (like being married for 5 years and the relationship is monogamous etc).
> 
> The fact that one works for government has no bearing what-so-ever. Whether you work for government or private sector the requirements and treatment is exactly the same


----------



## doggyB

TonyTones said:


> My PRP is apparently with the DDG for final signature, any idea how long it can take from here?


Hi, did you get any feedback on this?

I applied for a Spousal PRP back in September 2016. and today I've been informed that it has gone to the DG for final signature. It apparently went from Stage 2 to the final signature in just a week, is this is a bad sign? I'm so worried that they skipped the other stages because it failed stage 2. Can anyone ease my anxiety with a similar tale and a positive outcome?


----------



## foreign_national

I have sent countless emails to the DHA and all I get are flimsy and inconsistent updates since December my application has taken very long I had hoped that by March it was going to be out some people who applied after me go their PRPs and am still waiting DHA is just pathetic


----------



## DiamondVet

Hey guys I managed to collect my positive outcome today, myself and a friend both applied on the same day under 27b using the graduate waiver but we had all the docs minus the CV because we have to complete one year of compulsory service for the state (currently on a 1 year CSV) and in order to be employed we need to be registered with a professional body anyway which we did as soon as we completed out degree end of last year so that helped a lot. My friends PR was ready to collect on the 31st of May, almost a month before mine at which point I began to email them on the HACC email and I got responses in 3 - 4 days . I only emailed them twice, the first time they said they would try and expedite the PR as it was still under adjudication and the second email was last week to which they replied on Monday 24 June that it was currently in printing. The very next day it was dispatched to Pretoria OC and the collection message was sent 3 days later on the 27th of June. Here is a summary of my application.
PR type : 27b critical skills using the graduate waiver
Professional Body: SAVC
Date of Application: 5th of April
Ready to collect outcome : 27th of June, 
My Friends outcome was ready to collect 31 May we both applied on the same day. 

Best of luck everyone and thank you


----------



## ZSA

guys
anyone know when can i apply for citizenship 
im PR since 2015


----------



## foreign_national

BossET said:


> Greetings to you all,
> 
> Any one with an idea of how long does the printing stage take for PRP 27B.
> 
> Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


Printing is very quick my status changed a day after I was told it had been sent for printing


----------



## Unsub

DiamondVet said:


> Hey guys I managed to collect my positive outcome today, myself and a friend both applied on the same day under 27b using the graduate waiver but we had all the docs minus the CV because we have to complete one year of compulsory service for the state (currently on a 1 year CSV) and in order to be employed we need to be registered with a professional body anyway which we did as soon as we completed out degree end of last year so that helped a lot. My friends PR was ready to collect on the 31st of May, almost a month before mine at which point I began to email them on the HACC email and I got responses in 3 - 4 days . I only emailed them twice, the first time they said they would try and expedite the PR as it was still under adjudication and the second email was last week to which they replied on Monday 24 June that it was currently in printing. The very next day it was dispatched to Pretoria OC and the collection message was sent 3 days later on the 27th of June. Here is a summary of my application.
> PR type : 27b critical skills using the graduate waiver
> Professional Body: SAVC
> Date of Application: 5th of April
> Ready to collect outcome : 27th of June,
> My Friends outcome was ready to collect 31 May we both applied on the same day.
> 
> Best of luck everyone and thank you


Congratulations! That was an ultra quick turnaround. May I ask which application centre you submitted to?


----------



## Goat20

Hi Guys.

My PR took exactly 2 months. I applied under S27b towards the end of April and l collected in mind June 2019. 

I applied in SA.


----------



## Leaflet

Congratulations to all those that have collected their PRP's.


----------



## Unsub

Goat20 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> My PR took exactly 2 months. I applied under S27b towards the end of April and l collected in mind June 2019.
> 
> I applied in SA.


Congrats! Seems the DHA now have this category under control, regarding timeline.
May I ask which application centre you submitted to?


----------



## Goat20

I submitted in Cape Town


----------



## foreign_national

I received my positive outcome I had applied in Dec and was getting worried people who had applied after me were receiving their outcomes I had to resort to sending multiple emails to the DHA.


----------



## boogeyman

*boogeyman*

HI guys,i also apply for my PR in march of this year under section 27b.
i graduate from a south african university ,currently holding a 4 year CSV .
The problem is that i only had at the time of the application 4 years work experience,and i also didn't include the waiver.
Do you think that will be an issue that might affect the outcome?
thanks


----------



## Food Scientist

Congrats....I also applied in Cape Town towards the end of April 2019 under S27b graduate waiver with a one year CSV. I am still waiting for the outcome though.


----------



## SA Explorer

TonyTones said:


> I am waiting for a setion 26b PRP VFS tracking just says it has been received 18th Sept 2018. What are the cureent waiting times you guys are experienced, and what contacts are you using at home affairs? The numbers and emails I have tried either don't exist, are now different departments.


I applied for PRP under section 26b in December 2014. The certificate was issued 2 years later in December 2016... with wrong maiden surname...
Then I had to complete "PRP rectification" form and submit via VFS again. The rectification took another 2 months. 
Good luck with your application!


----------



## saperptrain

When i called DHA today to check the current statue of my PR application, Was told it already pass Quality Assurance is at Decision stage.

Please how long does the application take at this stage before it go for printing, Can someone please explain. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Unsub

saperptrain said:


> When i called DHA today to check the current statue of my PR application, Was told it already pass Quality Assurance is at Decision stage.
> 
> Please how long does the application take at this stage before it go for printing, Can someone please explain.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Does anyone have an idea what the stages are from start (submission) to finish (collection)? Could they kindly highlight them for a married applicant submitted via 27b category? Cheers


----------



## Roisined

saperptrain said:


> When i called DHA today to check the current statue of my PR application, Was told it already pass Quality Assurance is at Decision stage.
> 
> Please how long does the application take at this stage before it go for printing, Can someone please explain.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Please can you post the number you used to call home affairs to speak to them? 

Thank you


----------



## saperptrain

This application in question is for Critical skill category. 



Unsub said:


> Does anyone have an idea what the stages are from start (submission) to finish (collection)? Could they kindly highlight them for a married applicant submitted via 27b category? Cheers


----------



## saperptrain

DHA contact center Number: 0800601190



Roisined said:


> Please can you post the number you used to call home affairs to speak to them?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Unsub

saperptrain said:


> This application in question is for Critical skill category.
> 
> 
> 
> Unsub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what the stages are from start (submission) to finish (collection)? Could they kindly highlight them for a married applicant submitted via 27b category? Cheers
Click to expand...

Critical skills category is the 27b category


----------



## phyllsmoyo

That was very fast. Congratulations!!!

DO you mind sharing how were following up for progress and what skills did you use?



Goat20 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> My PR took exactly 2 months. I applied under S27b towards the end of April and l collected in mind June 2019.
> 
> I applied in SA.


:clap2:


----------



## Goat20

boogeyman said:


> HI guys,i also apply for my PR in march of this year under section 27b.
> i graduate from a south african university ,currently holding a 4 year CSV .
> The problem is that i only had at the time of the application 4 years work experience,and i also didn't include the waiver.
> Do you think that will be an issue that might affect the outcome?
> thanks


It will not be an issue. I applied for my PR with just 1 year experience. If you are using the waiver, you don't need 5 years experience or Testimonials from previous employers


----------



## Goat20

I only emailed once, 1 month after application. I applied under the skill External Auditor


----------



## boogeyman

*boogeyman*



Goat20 said:


> It will not be an issue. I applied for my PR with just 1 year experience. If you are using the waiver, you don't need 5 years experience or Testimonials from previous employers


thank you


----------



## Permit

Congratulations Diamond VET your turnaround time was super quick.


DiamondVet said:


> Hey guys I managed to collect my positive outcome today, myself and a friend both applied on the same day under 27b using the graduate waiver but we had all the docs minus the CV because we have to complete one year of compulsory service for the state (currently on a 1 year CSV) and in order to be employed we need to be registered with a professional body anyway which we did as soon as we completed out degree end of last year so that helped a lot. My friends PR was ready to collect on the 31st of May, almost a month before mine at which point I began to email them on the HACC email and I got responses in 3 - 4 days . I only emailed them twice, the first time they said they would try and expedite the PR as it was still under adjudication and the second email was last week to which they replied on Monday 24 June that it was currently in printing. The very next day it was dispatched to Pretoria OC and the collection message was sent 3 days later on the 27th of June. Here is a summary of my application.
> PR type : 27b critical skills using the graduate waiver
> Professional Body: SAVC
> Date of Application: 5th of April
> Ready to collect outcome : 27th of June,
> My Friends outcome was ready to collect 31 May we both applied on the same day.
> 
> Best of luck everyone and thank you


----------



## Permit

Please we’re you on Critical Skill Visa when you applied for your PR?Since you indicated you got your outcome within two months.


Goat20 said:


> I only emailed once, 1 month after application. I applied under the skill External Auditor


----------



## Permit

Also, I will like to know the content you used when you emailed DHA.


Goat20 said:


> I only emailed once, 1 month after application. I applied under the skill External Auditor


----------



## Goat20

Permit said:


> Please we’re you on Critical Skill Visa when you applied for your PR?Since you indicated you got your outcome within two months.
> 
> 
> Goat20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only emailed once, 1 month after application. I applied under the skill External Auditor
Click to expand...

Yes. I was on a 3 year critical skills VISA. I applied it in early 2018 just after completing my academic studies in SA


----------



## Goat20

Permit said:


> Also, I will like to know the content you used when you emailed DHA.
> 
> 
> Goat20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only emailed once, 1 month after application. I applied under the skill External Auditor
Click to expand...

I did not use any content. I just emailed my PRP reference and asked for the application status. 3 weeks later, it was ready for collection.


----------



## Permit

Thanks for the update. I think the outcome is faster for people who already have CSV Visa than for someone without CSV newly applying for PRP under Extra Ordinary Skills


Goat20 said:


> Permit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I will like to know the content you used when you emailed DHA.
> 
> 
> Goat20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only emailed once, 1 month after application. I applied under the skill External Auditor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not use any content. I just emailed my PRP reference and asked for the application status. 3 weeks later, it was ready for collection.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bumbum

*At what stage of one's PRP application is quality assurance being carried out?*

Hello everyone!

I applied for my PRP in December, 2018 using my CRV. It was received at DHA on the 4th of Jan. 2019; so its about 6 months now. Called the DHA line this morning and was told my application is at the second stage of quality assurance.
Please can anyone tell me at what stage is quality assurance being done and how much longer this could possibly take before finalization? 
Thank you.


----------



## iamtheman

Bumbum said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I applied for my PRP in December, 2018 using my CRV. It was received at DHA on the 4th of Jan. 2019; so its about 6 months now. Called the DHA line this morning and was told my application is at the second stage of quality assurance.
> Please can anyone tell me at what stage is quality assurance being done and how much longer this could possibly take before finalization?
> Thank you.


Hi Bum,

We are exactly in the same basket. I applied in December too and reached DHA on the 4th of Jan 2019. Since 10 April to 12 July it was stuck on one stage i.e. QA1. Just called now and they told me it moved a bit, last worked on it on 11 July to the last QA stage then await for the decision thereafter. 

Them *****s are really taking their quality time to do this. If you question why others who applied after me already got theirs they say don't look at other's business. As long as yours is still withing the stipulated 8 months then no need to panic. 

I have since decided to kinda forget about it untill the very last day of the 8th month coz ey weekly followups have been draining my moral big time.


----------



## alexp12345

Well I applied for my PR on the 21st Nov 2018 with my Critical skills visa

After lots of following up they told me today it's gone for printing. 

From experience I have had to appeal all my past visas so I am not hopeful but I will be over the moon if it's not a rejection letter.


----------



## Permit

The outcome could be a positive one.


alexp12345 said:


> Well I applied for my PR on the 21st Nov 2018 with my Critical skills visa
> 
> After lots of following up they told me today it's gone for printing.
> 
> From experience I have had to appeal all my past visas so I am not hopeful but I will be over the moon if it's not a rejection letter.


----------



## Leaflet

Alexp12345, I'm sure it's a positive outcome


----------



## Portak

Hi All.

I submitted a PR application for my wife in January 2018 but still no response received. I followed up and was told it's at 2nd quality assurance stage but I just realized that her relatives permit has about 40 days to expire. I have made the application on VFS for extension and noted it says extension should have been submitted not less than 60 days. My question is how strict are they with this requirement and will they receive it if I submit to VFS? Thanks in advance


----------



## Goat20

Portak said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I submitted a PR application for my wife in January 2018 but still no response received. I followed up and was told it's at 2nd quality assurance stage but I just realized that her relatives permit has about 40 days to expire. I have made the application on VFS for extension and noted it says extension should have been submitted not less than 60 days. My question is how strict are they with this requirement and will they receive it if I submit to VFS? Thanks in advance


Hi

They are not strict at all with the 60 day rule. I once applied for critical skills extension when it was left with 7 days before it expired. I would advise to apply for the extension sooner than later


----------



## Leaflet

Portak said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I submitted a PR application for my wife in January 2018 but still no response received. I followed up and was told it's at 2nd quality assurance stage but I just realized that her relatives permit has about 40 days to expire. I have made the application on VFS for extension and noted it says extension should have been submitted not less than 60 days. My question is how strict are they with this requirement and will they receive it if I submit to VFS? Thanks in advance


Hi Portak, Since you submitted PRP application when her relative permit was still valid,I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## BMuzanduki

*PR Turnaround Time*

i am kindly asking turnaround time for Permanent Residence under section 27B, using the Graduate Waiver from SA tertiary institutions. i applied with a 12 months Critical Skills Visa 2 months ago.


----------



## Food Scientist

We are in the same bought except that for me it's now 3 months. I applied for a PRP using graduate waiver with a 12 months CSV towards the end of April 2019. The last time i called DHA they told me that my PRP application was send for adjudication early June 2019. To make matters worse my CSV is expiring end of August 2019.


----------



## Food Scientist

We are in the same bought except that for me it's now 3 months. I applied for a PRP using graduate waiver with a 12 months CSV towards the end of April 2019. The last time i called DHA they told me that my PRP application was send for adjudication early June 2019. To make matters worse my CSV is expiring end of August 2019.


----------



## BMuzanduki

Food Scientist said:


> We are in the same bought except that for me it's now 3 months. I applied for a PRP using graduate waiver with a 12 months CSV towards the end of April 2019. The last time i called DHA they told me that my PRP application was send for adjudication early June 2019. To make matters worse my CSV is expiring end of August 2019.


where are you based?
i applied in Cape Town
Were you making follow ups?


----------



## Food Scientist

I am based in Cape Town. I applied at VFS Cape Town in Long street


----------



## Food Scientist

I last made a follow up last week Momday that's when they told me that i was assigned to the adjudicator on the 5th of June.


----------



## Permit

Thanks guys for the PRP(extra ordinary skill) update.


----------



## iamtheman

*Dec/Jan PRP Collected Today*

Hi guys. Thank you so much for the beneficial info you have been sharing on this platform. As such I wouldn't like the sweet spirit of testimonies to die on me, let me testify too and give someone out there some hope!

I applied for a PRP in December 2018 and finally collected a +ve outcome today! under SEC 27b (i.e. critical skills permit). Bellow is the detailed journey:

SUBMISSION: 18 December 2018
RECEIVED at DHA: 04 January 2019
FOLLOW UP: Multiple times but nothing changed. They kept telling me to take it easy because it's still withing then 8 months stipulated period. 

I started followups in March after the adjudicator contacted me requesting my Qualifications to be emailed to him. I was hoping it could take 4 months just like others but alas! It stayed with the adjudicator for about 3 moths i.e. Jan to March. 

April I did another set of followups and I was told it was now on QA stage 1 since the 13th of April. Towards 8 May the election day I called and I was told the application had passed all the QA stages now it was with the final adjudicator to make recommendations and a decision to be made thereafter. 

I exercised patience for the whole month of May and nothing rang in my ears. I sent a mail to the call center team and they said take a chill pill your permit is still withing the stipulated time-frame. 

In June I made another followup and I was told my application is at QA stage 1. This confused me badly as I felt like it was now going under reverse engineering. I explained to the Call Center agent that last time I checked just before elections I was told my application had passed all QA stages only waiting for final decision so what do you mean now? He said Sir, there is nothing like that, I am only telling you what I can see on the system. He even said your application was last worked on ON the 13th of April. 

My heart was heavy and confused when I saw others getting theirs within 3-4 months even those who applied after. However mostly those super quick outcomes were for Student Waiver applicants. I also studied and graduated in SA but unfortunately the Graduate Waiver news reached my ears on the 11th hour. 

At this time that's when I saw someone on this thread saying If you don't want stress and early disappointments please start doing follow ups on or after the 8th month. I welcomed his words and I said lemme just forget about this thing for once. I did so but as we were approaching the 7th month something in me tickled again and I called them again and at this time they told me what I wanted to hear!! 

They said my application is now on the final stage of QA then goes to the DG (or someone along those lines) for finalization. My mood was motivated and I started calling frequently again. 
I had a direct line which I can share privately as it might not be safe and wise for me to paste them on a public space like this. I got this number when the adjudicator called me some time back in March. When I did a followup on his number he then gave me this lady's number who is dedicated for PRP applications only. Very quick and efficient, 10 seconds ring she picks the phone and gives and update almost immediately. Unlike the Call Center whereby you hold for 13 minutes and when you give them your ref they take another 7 minutes digging the update and only to come back and say your application is still at quality assurance stage 1. I wonder what he would be reading for 7 good minutes. At one point they just do this only to make us more frustrated and perhaps discourage us from calling again. 

Back to my story, this was early July and I called again after about two weeks and more sweeter news came in my ears! I was told my outcome has been dispatched! They said give it 10 working days but to me I just couldn't! I called VFS after 3 days and I was told "Systems don't lie" if the online tracker still says "Recived at DHA..." then nothing has been received back to us. I took a chill pill again and only yesterday my x-workmate who applied in Jan called me and said he received an email about his prp status. (Our applications had only about 10 days difference).

I checked my mail too and saw the same update which was saying my outcome has been dispatched and will be ready for collection after 1 working day. This morning again we both got mails saying outcome are ready for collection. He collected his +ve result around 12 this noon and I collected mine too around 3PM.

So in a nutshell, generally speaking we can say my application took 8 months i.e. from the month of reception at the DHA which is Jan to August but on a more literal level it took 7 months. 4 Jan to 27 Jul issue date.

MORAL: Be patient and from my own analysis I think mostly if they take this long it means it's a +ve outcome I guess. Good luck to those still waiting, appealing and those planning to. Keep thinking +ve and stay motivated all the time! Komborerwai!


----------



## boogeyman

iamtheman said:


> Hi guys. Thank you so much for the beneficial info you have been sharing on this platform. As such I wouldn't like the sweet spirit of testimonies to die on me, let me testify too and give someone out there some hope!
> 
> I applied for a PRP in December 2018 and finally collected a +ve outcome today! under SEC 27b (i.e. critical skills permit). Bellow is the detailed journey:
> 
> SUBMISSION: 18 December 2018
> RECEIVED at DHA: 04 January 2019
> FOLLOW UP: Multiple times but nothing changed. They kept telling me to take it easy because it's still withing then 8 months stipulated period.
> 
> I started followups in March after the adjudicator contacted me requesting my Qualifications to be emailed to him. I was hoping it could take 4 months just like others but alas! It stayed with the adjudicator for about 3 moths i.e. Jan to March.
> 
> April I did another set of followups and I was told it was now on QA stage 1 since the 13th of April. Towards 8 May the election day I called and I was told the application had passed all the QA stages now it was with the final adjudicator to make recommendations and a decision to be made thereafter.
> 
> I exercised patience for the whole month of May and nothing rang in my ears. I sent a mail to the call center team and they said take a chill pill your permit is still withing the stipulated time-frame.
> 
> In June I made another followup and I was told my application is at QA stage 1. This confused me badly as I felt like it was now going under reverse engineering. I explained to the Call Center agent that last time I checked just before elections I was told my application had passed all QA stages only waiting for final decision so what do you mean now? He said Sir, there is nothing like that, I am only telling you what I can see on the system. He even said your application was last worked on ON the 13th of April.
> 
> My heart was heavy and confused when I saw others getting theirs within 3-4 months even those who applied after. However mostly those super quick outcomes were for Student Waiver applicants. I also studied and graduated in SA but unfortunately the Graduate Waiver news reached my ears on the 11th hour.
> 
> At this time that's when I saw someone on this thread saying If you don't want stress and early disappointments please start doing follow ups on or after the 8th month. I welcomed his words and I said lemme just forget about this thing for once. I did so but as we were approaching the 7th month something in me tickled again and I called them again and at this time they told me what I wanted to hear!!
> 
> They said my application is now on the final stage of QA then goes to the DG (or someone along those lines) for finalization. My mood was motivated and I started calling frequently again.
> I had a direct line which I can share privately as it might not be safe and wise for me to paste them on a public space like this. I got this number when the adjudicator called me some time back in March. When I did a followup on his number he then gave me this lady's number who is dedicated for PRP applications only. Very quick and efficient, 10 seconds ring she picks the phone and gives and update almost immediately. Unlike the Call Center whereby you hold for 13 minutes and when you give them your ref they take another 7 minutes digging the update and only to come back and say your application is still at quality assurance stage 1. I wonder what he would be reading for 7 good minutes. At one point they just do this only to make us more frustrated and perhaps discourage us from calling again.
> 
> Back to my story, this was early July and I called again after about two weeks and more sweeter news came in my ears! I was told my outcome has been dispatched! They said give it 10 working days but to me I just couldn't! I called VFS after 3 days and I was told "Systems don't lie" if the online tracker still says "Recived at DHA..." then nothing has been received back to us. I took a chill pill again and only yesterday my x-workmate who applied in Jan called me and said he received an email about his prp status. (Our applications had only about 10 days difference).
> 
> I checked my mail too and saw the same update which was saying my outcome has been dispatched and will be ready for collection after 1 working day. This morning again we both got mails saying outcome are ready for collection. He collected his +ve result around 12 this noon and I collected mine too around 3PM.
> 
> So in a nutshell, generally speaking we can say my application took 8 months i.e. from the month of reception at the DHA which is Jan to August but on a more literal level it took 7 months. 4 Jan to 27 Jul issue date.
> 
> MORAL: Be patient and from my own analysis I think mostly if they take this long it means it's a +ve outcome I guess. Good luck to those still waiting, appealing and those planning to. Keep thinking +ve and stay motivated all the time! Komborerwai!


Hi ,
Congratulation on your successful outcome,
i am basically in the same boat that you were ,could you perhaps share the number that you used ....i am not sure how we will do it tho


----------



## saperptrain

Congratulation bro, Happy for you. 

Can you please share the number with me.

What a nice testimony. 



iamtheman said:


> Hi guys. Thank you so much for the beneficial info you have been sharing on this platform. As such I wouldn't like the sweet spirit of testimonies to die on me, let me testify too and give someone out there some hope!
> 
> I applied for a PRP in December 2018 and finally collected a +ve outcome today! under SEC 27b (i.e. critical skills permit). Bellow is the detailed journey:
> 
> SUBMISSION: 18 December 2018
> RECEIVED at DHA: 04 January 2019
> FOLLOW UP: Multiple times but nothing changed. They kept telling me to take it easy because it's still withing then 8 months stipulated period.
> 
> I started followups in March after the adjudicator contacted me requesting my Qualifications to be emailed to him. I was hoping it could take 4 months just like others but alas! It stayed with the adjudicator for about 3 moths i.e. Jan to March.
> 
> April I did another set of followups and I was told it was now on QA stage 1 since the 13th of April. Towards 8 May the election day I called and I was told the application had passed all the QA stages now it was with the final adjudicator to make recommendations and a decision to be made thereafter.
> 
> I exercised patience for the whole month of May and nothing rang in my ears. I sent a mail to the call center team and they said take a chill pill your permit is still withing the stipulated time-frame.
> 
> In June I made another followup and I was told my application is at QA stage 1. This confused me badly as I felt like it was now going under reverse engineering. I explained to the Call Center agent that last time I checked just before elections I was told my application had passed all QA stages only waiting for final decision so what do you mean now? He said Sir, there is nothing like that, I am only telling you what I can see on the system. He even said your application was last worked on ON the 13th of April.
> 
> My heart was heavy and confused when I saw others getting theirs within 3-4 months even those who applied after. However mostly those super quick outcomes were for Student Waiver applicants. I also studied and graduated in SA but unfortunately the Graduate Waiver news reached my ears on the 11th hour.
> 
> At this time that's when I saw someone on this thread saying If you don't want stress and early disappointments please start doing follow ups on or after the 8th month. I welcomed his words and I said lemme just forget about this thing for once. I did so but as we were approaching the 7th month something in me tickled again and I called them again and at this time they told me what I wanted to hear!!
> 
> They said my application is now on the final stage of QA then goes to the DG (or someone along those lines) for finalization. My mood was motivated and I started calling frequently again.
> I had a direct line which I can share privately as it might not be safe and wise for me to paste them on a public space like this. I got this number when the adjudicator called me some time back in March. When I did a followup on his number he then gave me this lady's number who is dedicated for PRP applications only. Very quick and efficient, 10 seconds ring she picks the phone and gives and update almost immediately. Unlike the Call Center whereby you hold for 13 minutes and when you give them your ref they take another 7 minutes digging the update and only to come back and say your application is still at quality assurance stage 1. I wonder what he would be reading for 7 good minutes. At one point they just do this only to make us more frustrated and perhaps discourage us from calling again.
> 
> Back to my story, this was early July and I called again after about two weeks and more sweeter news came in my ears! I was told my outcome has been dispatched! They said give it 10 working days but to me I just couldn't! I called VFS after 3 days and I was told "Systems don't lie" if the online tracker still says "Recived at DHA..." then nothing has been received back to us. I took a chill pill again and only yesterday my x-workmate who applied in Jan called me and said he received an email about his prp status. (Our applications had only about 10 days difference).
> 
> I checked my mail too and saw the same update which was saying my outcome has been dispatched and will be ready for collection after 1 working day. This morning again we both got mails saying outcome are ready for collection. He collected his +ve result around 12 this noon and I collected mine too around 3PM.
> 
> So in a nutshell, generally speaking we can say my application took 8 months i.e. from the month of reception at the DHA which is Jan to August but on a more literal level it took 7 months. 4 Jan to 27 Jul issue date.
> 
> MORAL: Be patient and from my own analysis I think mostly if they take this long it means it's a +ve outcome I guess. Good luck to those still waiting, appealing and those planning to. Keep thinking +ve and stay motivated all the time! Komborerwai!


----------



## alexp12345

Collected my PR today, i am over the moon. 

Now i need to apply for my ID, can anyone advise the best way to do this?


----------



## iamtheman

saperptrain said:


> Congratulation bro, Happy for you.
> 
> Can you please share the number with me.
> 
> What a nice testimony.


Thanks brother. Done.
@boogeyman seems your pvt messaging ain't working. I tried without success.


----------



## iamtheman

alexp12345 said:


> Collected my PR today, i am over the moon.
> 
> Now i need to apply for my ID, can anyone advise the best way to do this?


Congratulations! There is no best or worst way. The process is just as easy as 1 2 3. I collected mine too yesterday and just dropped my ID application moments ago at the Regional office (Randburg). Very quick and easy I didn't even que and it took me less than 20 minutes I was out. 

However requirements on the website are not detailed. Luckily as for me when doing these paper works I move around with my big file containing all the essential pieces. So when the front office lady gave me the checklist doc I just set down for 5 minutes and unpacked my file. Lucky enough I had them all. 

I applied as single and bellow are the docs which were written on the checklist:

1. Passport copies including each and every page which has a stamp (She said they need this to trace your movements so if your passport was at one point stamped with a dodgy stamp which is not in the system your application might be in jeopardy with a possible reverse of PR issuance I think). She also requested my old passport copies but told her it expired and I din't have it and she said no problem.

2. PRP certified copies (Certificate and Verification page which come attached at the back of the PRP).

3. Two ID photos.

4. Copy of Birth Certificate from the country of origin

5. Proof of Residence

6. They will give you the From and then do finger prints thereafter then boom! done!

As far as I can remember that's all. If you are married obviously they will need marriage Certificate and Spouse details.


----------



## Permit

Congratulations


iamtheman said:


> Hi guys. Thank you so much for the beneficial info you have been sharing on this platform. As such I wouldn't like the sweet spirit of testimonies to die on me, let me testify too and give someone out there some hope!
> 
> I applied for a PRP in December 2018 and finally collected a +ve outcome today! under SEC 27b (i.e. critical skills permit). Bellow is the detailed journey:
> 
> SUBMISSION: 18 December 2018
> RECEIVED at DHA: 04 January 2019
> FOLLOW UP: Multiple times but nothing changed. They kept telling me to take it easy because it's still withing then 8 months stipulated period.
> 
> I started followups in March after the adjudicator contacted me requesting my Qualifications to be emailed to him. I was hoping it could take 4 months just like others but alas! It stayed with the adjudicator for about 3 moths i.e. Jan to March.
> 
> April I did another set of followups and I was told it was now on QA stage 1 since the 13th of April. Towards 8 May the election day I called and I was told the application had passed all the QA stages now it was with the final adjudicator to make recommendations and a decision to be made thereafter.
> 
> I exercised patience for the whole month of May and nothing rang in my ears. I sent a mail to the call center team and they said take a chill pill your permit is still withing the stipulated time-frame.
> 
> In June I made another followup and I was told my application is at QA stage 1. This confused me badly as I felt like it was now going under reverse engineering. I explained to the Call Center agent that last time I checked just before elections I was told my application had passed all QA stages only waiting for final decision so what do you mean now? He said Sir, there is nothing like that, I am only telling you what I can see on the system. He even said your application was last worked on ON the 13th of April.
> 
> My heart was heavy and confused when I saw others getting theirs within 3-4 months even those who applied after. However mostly those super quick outcomes were for Student Waiver applicants. I also studied and graduated in SA but unfortunately the Graduate Waiver news reached my ears on the 11th hour.
> 
> At this time that's when I saw someone on this thread saying If you don't want stress and early disappointments please start doing follow ups on or after the 8th month. I welcomed his words and I said lemme just forget about this thing for once. I did so but as we were approaching the 7th month something in me tickled again and I called them again and at this time they told me what I wanted to hear!!
> 
> They said my application is now on the final stage of QA then goes to the DG (or someone along those lines) for finalization. My mood was motivated and I started calling frequently again.
> I had a direct line which I can share privately as it might not be safe and wise for me to paste them on a public space like this. I got this number when the adjudicator called me some time back in March. When I did a followup on his number he then gave me this lady's number who is dedicated for PRP applications only. Very quick and efficient, 10 seconds ring she picks the phone and gives and update almost immediately. Unlike the Call Center whereby you hold for 13 minutes and when you give them your ref they take another 7 minutes digging the update and only to come back and say your application is still at quality assurance stage 1. I wonder what he would be reading for 7 good minutes. At one point they just do this only to make us more frustrated and perhaps discourage us from calling again.
> 
> Back to my story, this was early July and I called again after about two weeks and more sweeter news came in my ears! I was told my outcome has been dispatched! They said give it 10 working days but to me I just couldn't! I called VFS after 3 days and I was told "Systems don't lie" if the online tracker still says "Recived at DHA..." then nothing has been received back to us. I took a chill pill again and only yesterday my x-workmate who applied in Jan called me and said he received an email about his prp status. (Our applications had only about 10 days difference).
> 
> I checked my mail too and saw the same update which was saying my outcome has been dispatched and will be ready for collection after 1 working day. This morning again we both got mails saying outcome are ready for collection. He collected his +ve result around 12 this noon and I collected mine too around 3PM.
> 
> So in a nutshell, generally speaking we can say my application took 8 months i.e. from the month of reception at the DHA which is Jan to August but on a more literal level it took 7 months. 4 Jan to 27 Jul issue date.
> 
> MORAL: Be patient and from my own analysis I think mostly if they take this long it means it's a +ve outcome I guess. Good luck to those still waiting, appealing and those planning to. Keep thinking +ve and stay motivated all the time! Komborerwai!


----------



## Permit

Good news for the weekend. Congratulations


alexp12345 said:


> Collected my PR today, i am over the moon.
> 
> Now i need to apply for my ID, can anyone advise the best way to do this?


----------



## Permit

You can as well follow this trend on this platform for detail information relating to ID. 
“when get SMS for ID application”


alexp12345 said:


> Collected my PR today, i am over the moon.
> 
> Now i need to apply for my ID, can anyone advise the best way to do this?


----------



## Unsub

iamtheman said:


> Hi guys. Thank you so much for the beneficial info you have been sharing on this platform. As such I wouldn't like the sweet spirit of testimonies to die on me, let me testify too and give someone out there some hope!
> 
> I applied for a PRP in December 2018 and finally collected a +ve outcome today! under SEC 27b (i.e. critical skills permit). Bellow is the detailed journey:
> 
> SUBMISSION: 18 December 2018
> RECEIVED at DHA: 04 January 2019
> FOLLOW UP: Multiple times but nothing changed. They kept telling me to take it easy because it's still withing then 8 months stipulated period.
> 
> I started followups in March after the adjudicator contacted me requesting my Qualifications to be emailed to him. I was hoping it could take 4 months just like others but alas! It stayed with the adjudicator for about 3 moths i.e. Jan to March.
> 
> April I did another set of followups and I was told it was now on QA stage 1 since the 13th of April. Towards 8 May the election day I called and I was told the application had passed all the QA stages now it was with the final adjudicator to make recommendations and a decision to be made thereafter.
> 
> I exercised patience for the whole month of May and nothing rang in my ears. I sent a mail to the call center team and they said take a chill pill your permit is still withing the stipulated time-frame.
> 
> In June I made another followup and I was told my application is at QA stage 1. This confused me badly as I felt like it was now going under reverse engineering. I explained to the Call Center agent that last time I checked just before elections I was told my application had passed all QA stages only waiting for final decision so what do you mean now? He said Sir, there is nothing like that, I am only telling you what I can see on the system. He even said your application was last worked on ON the 13th of April.
> 
> My heart was heavy and confused when I saw others getting theirs within 3-4 months even those who applied after. However mostly those super quick outcomes were for Student Waiver applicants. I also studied and graduated in SA but unfortunately the Graduate Waiver news reached my ears on the 11th hour.
> 
> At this time that's when I saw someone on this thread saying If you don't want stress and early disappointments please start doing follow ups on or after the 8th month. I welcomed his words and I said lemme just forget about this thing for once. I did so but as we were approaching the 7th month something in me tickled again and I called them again and at this time they told me what I wanted to hear!!
> 
> They said my application is now on the final stage of QA then goes to the DG (or someone along those lines) for finalization. My mood was motivated and I started calling frequently again.
> I had a direct line which I can share privately as it might not be safe and wise for me to paste them on a public space like this. I got this number when the adjudicator called me some time back in March. When I did a followup on his number he then gave me this lady's number who is dedicated for PRP applications only. Very quick and efficient, 10 seconds ring she picks the phone and gives and update almost immediately. Unlike the Call Center whereby you hold for 13 minutes and when you give them your ref they take another 7 minutes digging the update and only to come back and say your application is still at quality assurance stage 1. I wonder what he would be reading for 7 good minutes. At one point they just do this only to make us more frustrated and perhaps discourage us from calling again.
> 
> Back to my story, this was early July and I called again after about two weeks and more sweeter news came in my ears! I was told my outcome has been dispatched! They said give it 10 working days but to me I just couldn't! I called VFS after 3 days and I was told "Systems don't lie" if the online tracker still says "Recived at DHA..." then nothing has been received back to us. I took a chill pill again and only yesterday my x-workmate who applied in Jan called me and said he received an email about his prp status. (Our applications had only about 10 days difference).
> 
> I checked my mail too and saw the same update which was saying my outcome has been dispatched and will be ready for collection after 1 working day. This morning again we both got mails saying outcome are ready for collection. He collected his +ve result around 12 this noon and I collected mine too around 3PM.
> 
> So in a nutshell, generally speaking we can say my application took 8 months i.e. from the month of reception at the DHA which is Jan to August but on a more literal level it took 7 months. 4 Jan to 27 Jul issue date.
> 
> MORAL: Be patient and from my own analysis I think mostly if they take this long it means it's a +ve outcome I guess. Good luck to those still waiting, appealing and those planning to. Keep thinking +ve and stay motivated all the time! Komborerwai!


Congratulations!!
Could you kindly send me the PRP lady’s number via [email protected]? Thanks


----------



## nkosi.sikelela

Hi. May I please have the Home Affairs lady’s contact number. My email is [email protected]. Thanks


iamtheman said:


> Hi guys. Thank you so much for the beneficial info you have been sharing on this platform. As such I wouldn't like the sweet spirit of testimonies to die on me, let me testify too and give someone out there some hope!
> 
> I applied for a PRP in December 2018 and finally collected a +ve outcome today! under SEC 27b (i.e. critical skills permit). Bellow is the detailed journey:
> 
> SUBMISSION: 18 December 2018
> RECEIVED at DHA: 04 January 2019
> FOLLOW UP: Multiple times but nothing changed. They kept telling me to take it easy because it's still withing then 8 months stipulated period.
> 
> I started followups in March after the adjudicator contacted me requesting my Qualifications to be emailed to him. I was hoping it could take 4 months just like others but alas! It stayed with the adjudicator for about 3 moths i.e. Jan to March.
> 
> April I did another set of followups and I was told it was now on QA stage 1 since the 13th of April. Towards 8 May the election day I called and I was told the application had passed all the QA stages now it was with the final adjudicator to make recommendations and a decision to be made thereafter.
> 
> I exercised patience for the whole month of May and nothing rang in my ears. I sent a mail to the call center team and they said take a chill pill your permit is still withing the stipulated time-frame.
> 
> In June I made another followup and I was told my application is at QA stage 1. This confused me badly as I felt like it was now going under reverse engineering. I explained to the Call Center agent that last time I checked just before elections I was told my application had passed all QA stages only waiting for final decision so what do you mean now? He said Sir, there is nothing like that, I am only telling you what I can see on the system. He even said your application was last worked on ON the 13th of April.
> 
> My heart was heavy and confused when I saw others getting theirs within 3-4 months even those who applied after. However mostly those super quick outcomes were for Student Waiver applicants. I also studied and graduated in SA but unfortunately the Graduate Waiver news reached my ears on the 11th hour.
> 
> At this time that's when I saw someone on this thread saying If you don't want stress and early disappointments please start doing follow ups on or after the 8th month. I welcomed his words and I said lemme just forget about this thing for once. I did so but as we were approaching the 7th month something in me tickled again and I called them again and at this time they told me what I wanted to hear!!
> 
> They said my application is now on the final stage of QA then goes to the DG (or someone along those lines) for finalization. My mood was motivated and I started calling frequently again.
> I had a direct line which I can share privately as it might not be safe and wise for me to paste them on a public space like this. I got this number when the adjudicator called me some time back in March. When I did a followup on his number he then gave me this lady's number who is dedicated for PRP applications only. Very quick and efficient, 10 seconds ring she picks the phone and gives and update almost immediately. Unlike the Call Center whereby you hold for 13 minutes and when you give them your ref they take another 7 minutes digging the update and only to come back and say your application is still at quality assurance stage 1. I wonder what he would be reading for 7 good minutes. At one point they just do this only to make us more frustrated and perhaps discourage us from calling again.
> 
> Back to my story, this was early July and I called again after about two weeks and more sweeter news came in my ears! I was told my outcome has been dispatched! They said give it 10 working days but to me I just couldn't! I called VFS after 3 days and I was told "Systems don't lie" if the online tracker still says "Recived at DHA..." then nothing has been received back to us. I took a chill pill again and only yesterday my x-workmate who applied in Jan called me and said he received an email about his prp status. (Our applications had only about 10 days difference).
> 
> I checked my mail too and saw the same update which was saying my outcome has been dispatched and will be ready for collection after 1 working day. This morning again we both got mails saying outcome are ready for collection. He collected his +ve result around 12 this noon and I collected mine too around 3PM.
> 
> So in a nutshell, generally speaking we can say my application took 8 months i.e. from the month of reception at the DHA which is Jan to August but on a more literal level it took 7 months. 4 Jan to 27 Jul issue date.
> 
> MORAL: Be patient and from my own analysis I think mostly if they take this long it means it's a +ve outcome I guess. Good luck to those still waiting, appealing and those planning to. Keep thinking +ve and stay motivated all the time! Komborerwai!


----------



## BMuzanduki

iamtheman said:


> Thanks brother. Done.
> @boogeyman seems your pvt messaging ain't working. I tried without success.


hi brother, may you kindly share the number even via whatsap 0622614025.
Please ndakumbira hama


----------



## BMuzanduki

Hi guys,

I am kindly asking if anyone knows the number of Quality Assurance Stages a Permanent Residency Application goes through before a decision is passed.


----------



## boogeyman

HI ,
please use 073 014 8587 to send the number.
Thanks


----------



## boogeyman

iamtheman said:


> Hi guys. Thank you so much for the beneficial info you have been sharing on this platform. As such I wouldn't like the sweet spirit of testimonies to die on me, let me testify too and give someone out there some hope!
> 
> I applied for a PRP in December 2018 and finally collected a +ve outcome today! under SEC 27b (i.e. critical skills permit). Bellow is the detailed journey:
> 
> SUBMISSION: 18 December 2018
> RECEIVED at DHA: 04 January 2019
> FOLLOW UP: Multiple times but nothing changed. They kept telling me to take it easy because it's still withing then 8 months stipulated period.
> 
> I started followups in March after the adjudicator contacted me requesting my Qualifications to be emailed to him. I was hoping it could take 4 months just like others but alas! It stayed with the adjudicator for about 3 moths i.e. Jan to March.
> 
> April I did another set of followups and I was told it was now on QA stage 1 since the 13th of April. Towards 8 May the election day I called and I was told the application had passed all the QA stages now it was with the final adjudicator to make recommendations and a decision to be made thereafter.
> 
> I exercised patience for the whole month of May and nothing rang in my ears. I sent a mail to the call center team and they said take a chill pill your permit is still withing the stipulated time-frame.
> 
> In June I made another followup and I was told my application is at QA stage 1. This confused me badly as I felt like it was now going under reverse engineering. I explained to the Call Center agent that last time I checked just before elections I was told my application had passed all QA stages only waiting for final decision so what do you mean now? He said Sir, there is nothing like that, I am only telling you what I can see on the system. He even said your application was last worked on ON the 13th of April.
> 
> My heart was heavy and confused when I saw others getting theirs within 3-4 months even those who applied after. However mostly those super quick outcomes were for Student Waiver applicants. I also studied and graduated in SA but unfortunately the Graduate Waiver news reached my ears on the 11th hour.
> 
> At this time that's when I saw someone on this thread saying If you don't want stress and early disappointments please start doing follow ups on or after the 8th month. I welcomed his words and I said lemme just forget about this thing for once. I did so but as we were approaching the 7th month something in me tickled again and I called them again and at this time they told me what I wanted to hear!!
> 
> They said my application is now on the final stage of QA then goes to the DG (or someone along those lines) for finalization. My mood was motivated and I started calling frequently again.
> I had a direct line which I can share privately as it might not be safe and wise for me to paste them on a public space like this. I got this number when the adjudicator called me some time back in March. When I did a followup on his number he then gave me this lady's number who is dedicated for PRP applications only. Very quick and efficient, 10 seconds ring she picks the phone and gives and update almost immediately. Unlike the Call Center whereby you hold for 13 minutes and when you give them your ref they take another 7 minutes digging the update and only to come back and say your application is still at quality assurance stage 1. I wonder what he would be reading for 7 good minutes. At one point they just do this only to make us more frustrated and perhaps discourage us from calling again.
> 
> Back to my story, this was early July and I called again after about two weeks and more sweeter news came in my ears! I was told my outcome has been dispatched! They said give it 10 working days but to me I just couldn't! I called VFS after 3 days and I was told "Systems don't lie" if the online tracker still says "Recived at DHA..." then nothing has been received back to us. I took a chill pill again and only yesterday my x-workmate who applied in Jan called me and said he received an email about his prp status. (Our applications had only about 10 days difference).
> 
> I checked my mail too and saw the same update which was saying my outcome has been dispatched and will be ready for collection after 1 working day. This morning again we both got mails saying outcome are ready for collection. He collected his +ve result around 12 this noon and I collected mine too around 3PM.
> 
> So in a nutshell, generally speaking we can say my application took 8 months i.e. from the month of reception at the DHA which is Jan to August but on a more literal level it took 7 months. 4 Jan to 27 Jul issue date.
> 
> MORAL: Be patient and from my own analysis I think mostly if they take this long it means it's a +ve outcome I guess. Good luck to those still waiting, appealing and those planning to. Keep thinking +ve and stay motivated all the time! Komborerwai!


Could you please use 073 014 8587.
to send the number


----------



## NaddyWoodro

BossET said:


> Thank you Dry-man for the response ...tell me after the printing stage what are other stages to follow ...Anyone?


Hi BossET, did you end-up getting the outcome of your PRP? How long (in-terms of time) did your printing stage up the vfs receiving the outcome for you?


----------



## Kayamba

Can u assist with the number that you were using to.contact this person who was efficient in assisting you. My application is at QA stage 1 and need to push and follow up on progress. Tried to DM you but not going thru


----------



## boogeyman

Hi Guys,
is it current practice for a PRP application to get to the printing stage and be re assigned to an adjudicator?
Does that mean bad news?
i applied under section 27 b in March this year.
Monday i called the center to inquire about the progress they told me it was in final stage and today when i followed up they said ,it has been re assigned to an adjudicator .


----------



## Kayamba

Send to [email protected] the number of the lady u used to call to assist you following up on your application. My application is at QA stage .

QUOTE=iamtheman;14920322]Hi guys. Thank you so much for the beneficial info you have been sharing on this platform. As such I wouldn't like the sweet spirit of testimonies to die on me, let me testify too and give someone out there some hope!

I applied for a PRP in December 2018 and finally collected a +ve outcome today! under SEC 27b (i.e. critical skills permit). Bellow is the detailed journey:

SUBMISSION: 18 December 2018
RECEIVED at DHA: 04 January 2019
FOLLOW UP: Multiple times but nothing changed. They kept telling me to take it easy because it's still withing then 8 months stipulated period. 

I started followups in March after the adjudicator contacted me requesting my Qualifications to be emailed to him. I was hoping it could take 4 months just like others but alas! It stayed with the adjudicator for about 3 moths i.e. Jan to March. 

April I did another set of followups and I was told it was now on QA stage 1 since the 13th of April. Towards 8 May the election day I called and I was told the application had passed all the QA stages now it was with the final adjudicator to make recommendations and a decision to be made thereafter. 

I exercised patience for the whole month of May and nothing rang in my ears. I sent a mail to the call center team and they said take a chill pill your permit is still withing the stipulated time-frame. 

In June I made another followup and I was told my application is at QA stage 1. This confused me badly as I felt like it was now going under reverse engineering. I explained to the Call Center agent that last time I checked just before elections I was told my application had passed all QA stages only waiting for final decision so what do you mean now? He said Sir, there is nothing like that, I am only telling you what I can see on the system. He even said your application was last worked on ON the 13th of April. 

My heart was heavy and confused when I saw others getting theirs within 3-4 months even those who applied after. However mostly those super quick outcomes were for Student Waiver applicants. I also studied and graduated in SA but unfortunately the Graduate Waiver news reached my ears on the 11th hour. 

At this time that's when I saw someone on this thread saying If you don't want stress and early disappointments please start doing follow ups on or after the 8th month. I welcomed his words and I said lemme just forget about this thing for once. I did so but as we were approaching the 7th month something in me tickled again and I called them again and at this time they told me what I wanted to hear!! 

They said my application is now on the final stage of QA then goes to the DG (or someone along those lines) for finalization. My mood was motivated and I started calling frequently again. 
I had a direct line which I can share privately as it might not be safe and wise for me to paste them on a public space like this. I got this number when the adjudicator called me some time back in March. When I did a followup on his number he then gave me this lady's number who is dedicated for PRP applications only. Very quick and efficient, 10 seconds ring she picks the phone and gives and update almost immediately. Unlike the Call Center whereby you hold for 13 minutes and when you give them your ref they take another 7 minutes digging the update and only to come back and say your application is still at quality assurance stage 1. I wonder what he would be reading for 7 good minutes. At one point they just do this only to make us more frustrated and perhaps discourage us from calling again. 

Back to my story, this was early July and I called again after about two weeks and more sweeter news came in my ears! I was told my outcome has been dispatched! They said give it 10 working days but to me I just couldn't! I called VFS after 3 days and I was told "Systems don't lie" if the online tracker still says "Recived at DHA..." then nothing has been received back to us. I took a chill pill again and only yesterday my x-workmate who applied in Jan called me and said he received an email about his prp status. (Our applications had only about 10 days difference).

I checked my mail too and saw the same update which was saying my outcome has been dispatched and will be ready for collection after 1 working day. This morning again we both got mails saying outcome are ready for collection. He collected his +ve result around 12 this noon and I collected mine too around 3PM.

So in a nutshell, generally speaking we can say my application took 8 months i.e. from the month of reception at the DHA which is Jan to August but on a more literal level it took 7 months. 4 Jan to 27 Jul issue date.

MORAL: Be patient and from my own analysis I think mostly if they take this long it means it's a +ve outcome I guess. Good luck to those still waiting, appealing and those planning to. Keep thinking +ve and stay motivated all the time! Komborerwai![/QUOTE]


----------



## Bango Sithole

I had a similar case last week. Was afraid that it could be a sign of disaster.

But when i collected it was a POSITIVE outcome.

Smile. All is well.


----------



## Bango Sithole

boogeyman said:


> Hi Guys,
> is it current practice for a PRP application to get to the printing stage and be re assigned to an adjudicator?
> Does that mean bad news?
> i applied under section 27 b in March this year.
> Monday i called the center to inquire about the progress they told me it was in final stage and today when i followed up they said ,it has been re assigned to an adjudicator .


I had a similar case last week. Was afraid that it could be a sign of disaster.

But when i collected it was a POSITIVE outcome.

Smile. All is well.


----------



## Leaflet

I was told my outcome was sent to printing yesterday . I'm just wondering how long to wait till I receive a message🤔


----------



## Bango Sithole

Leaflet said:


> I was told my outcome was sent to printing yesterday . I'm just wondering how long to wait till I receive a message🤔


 mine, looks like it took to 5 days.


----------



## Leaflet

Ok,I guess I just have to wait.


----------



## Kayamba

0800 contact number for home affairs is not working. Which other number can we use to push


----------



## mawire

Kayamba said:


> 0800 contact number for home affairs is not working. Which other number can we use to push


Only viable option is email: [email protected]


----------



## mankan69

iamtheman said:


> Hi guys. Thank you so much for the beneficial info you have been sharing on this platform. As such I wouldn't like the sweet spirit of testimonies to die on me, let me testify too and give someone out there some hope!
> 
> I applied for a PRP in December 2018 and finally collected a +ve outcome today! under SEC 27b (i.e. critical skills permit). Bellow is the detailed journey:
> 
> SUBMISSION: 18 December 2018
> RECEIVED at DHA: 04 January 2019
> FOLLOW UP: Multiple times but nothing changed. They kept telling me to take it easy because it's still withing then 8 months stipulated period.
> 
> I started followups in March after the adjudicator contacted me requesting my Qualifications to be emailed to him. I was hoping it could take 4 months just like others but alas! It stayed with the adjudicator for about 3 moths i.e. Jan to March.
> 
> April I did another set of followups and I was told it was now on QA stage 1 since the 13th of April. Towards 8 May the election day I called and I was told the application had passed all the QA stages now it was with the final adjudicator to make recommendations and a decision to be made thereafter.
> 
> I exercised patience for the whole month of May and nothing rang in my ears. I sent a mail to the call center team and they said take a chill pill your permit is still withing the stipulated time-frame.
> 
> In June I made another followup and I was told my application is at QA stage 1. This confused me badly as I felt like it was now going under reverse engineering. I explained to the Call Center agent that last time I checked just before elections I was told my application had passed all QA stages only waiting for final decision so what do you mean now? He said Sir, there is nothing like that, I am only telling you what I can see on the system. He even said your application was last worked on ON the 13th of April.
> 
> My heart was heavy and confused when I saw others getting theirs within 3-4 months even those who applied after. However mostly those super quick outcomes were for Student Waiver applicants. I also studied and graduated in SA but unfortunately the Graduate Waiver news reached my ears on the 11th hour.
> 
> At this time that's when I saw someone on this thread saying If you don't want stress and early disappointments please start doing follow ups on or after the 8th month. I welcomed his words and I said lemme just forget about this thing for once. I did so but as we were approaching the 7th month something in me tickled again and I called them again and at this time they told me what I wanted to hear!!
> 
> They said my application is now on the final stage of QA then goes to the DG (or someone along those lines) for finalization. My mood was motivated and I started calling frequently again.
> I had a direct line which I can share privately as it might not be safe and wise for me to paste them on a public space like this. I got this number when the adjudicator called me some time back in March. When I did a followup on his number he then gave me this lady's number who is dedicated for PRP applications only. Very quick and efficient, 10 seconds ring she picks the phone and gives and update almost immediately. Unlike the Call Center whereby you hold for 13 minutes and when you give them your ref they take another 7 minutes digging the update and only to come back and say your application is still at quality assurance stage 1. I wonder what he would be reading for 7 good minutes. At one point they just do this only to make us more frustrated and perhaps discourage us from calling again.
> 
> Back to my story, this was early July and I called again after about two weeks and more sweeter news came in my ears! I was told my outcome has been dispatched! They said give it 10 working days but to me I just couldn't! I called VFS after 3 days and I was told "Systems don't lie" if the online tracker still says "Recived at DHA..." then nothing has been received back to us. I took a chill pill again and only yesterday my x-workmate who applied in Jan called me and said he received an email about his prp status. (Our applications had only about 10 days difference).
> 
> I checked my mail too and saw the same update which was saying my outcome has been dispatched and will be ready for collection after 1 working day. This morning again we both got mails saying outcome are ready for collection. He collected his +ve result around 12 this noon and I collected mine too around 3PM.
> 
> So in a nutshell, generally speaking we can say my application took 8 months i.e. from the month of reception at the DHA which is Jan to August but on a more literal level it took 7 months. 4 Jan to 27 Jul issue date.
> 
> MORAL: Be patient and from my own analysis I think mostly if they take this long it means it's a +ve outcome I guess. Good luck to those still waiting, appealing and those planning to. Keep thinking +ve and stay motivated all the time! Komborerwai!


Please share the number with me.


----------



## Portak

Good Day,

Does anyone know if a traffic offence (fine) can impact the application for a permanent residence?


----------



## Kayamba

I think it's those that affect your police clearance report. I think that's a minor offence. Unless its an offence where they took your finger prints then there is a trail because the police clearance report will show.


----------



## Portak

Kayamba said:


> I think it's those that affect your police clearance report. I think that's a minor offence. Unless its an offence where they took your finger prints then there is a trail because the police clearance report will show.


Thank you. It was exceeding the speed limit


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Portak said:


> Thank you. It was exceeding the speed limit


Only the serious criminal charged case counts.

Usually, it means being in prison for more than 6 months.


----------



## Portak

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Only the serious criminal charged case counts.
> 
> Usually, it means being in prison for more than 6 months.


Thank you


----------



## terryZW

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Only the serious criminal charged case counts.
> 
> Usually, it means being in prison for more than 6 months.


I know someone who got denied for a drunk driving charge. If the issue was a simple violation of traffic laws that would not show on your police report. If you did anything that required the intervention of SAPS then it would affect your record no matter how small, e.g missing court dates, ignoring court orders, etc. You can however apply to get the record expunged before applying for PR if the offense is actually minor.


----------



## echo24

*Maybe some hope?*

So a few years ago I read just about every post on this forum desperately hoping for good news as i awaited a long standing PR application which turned into a 3 year ordeal. My first application was rejected (consultant I stupidly paid applied in the incorrect category), my appeal was rejected for this application (the DG suggested that you cannot amend this through an appeal...), but in all of that the DG wrote one sentence which changed this process for me. "The applicant would be advised to apply in the category for which he may qualify in accordance with the regulations" - I took this to mean very simply 1) apply in the correct category (obvious) and 2) go and read the bloody act and regulations yourself...

I would suggest everyone looking to apply do this rather than relying on consultants and lawyers who are also chancing (some with higher success rates than others). Make sure your application and letters are worded precisely as the Regulations say and everything specified in the regulations are included. If you are diligent site the regulation you are fulfilling with each element and include letters for each part (e.g. don't submit a bank statement without writing "this serves to fulfill section..."). Make it easy for the department to see that your application is strong. Include any prior correspondence or rejections, let them know you have been playing this game and have addressed any errors.

Long story short on my second attempt my PR came out in 2018 amazingly. It took 8months with no funny business and no lawyers or consultants.


----------



## BMuzanduki

*PR Printing Time*



Leaflet said:


> I was told my outcome was sent to printing yesterday . I'm just wondering how long to wait till I receive a message🤔


HI, Did you manage to get your outcome yet

Guys do you have any idea of how long it can take for an outcome to be printed?
Mine was sent to Printing on 27 August


----------



## BMuzanduki

Food Scientist said:


> Congrats....I also applied in Cape Town towards the end of April 2019 under S27b graduate waiver with a one year CSV. I am still waiting for the outcome though.


Have you received your outcome @Food Scientist?


----------



## Portak

BMuzanduki said:


> HI, Did you manage to get your outcome yet
> 
> Guys do you have any idea of how long it can take for an outcome to be printed?
> Mine was sent to Printing on 27 August


Adjudicated Application has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 03/09/2019 09:34


----------



## BMuzanduki

Portak said:


> Adjudicated Application has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 03/09/2019 09:34


how long did it take from time you were told that its at printing to the date your outcome was sent back to VFS?


----------



## pajojo4life

Well I am just submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been forwarded to DHA on 02 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I do really need it.


----------



## pajojo4life

Well I am very new to this and i have been reading a lot from you guys, I submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been received at DHA on 04 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I really do need it. So I will be on a waiting list for about 30 months. Omg..


----------



## sarahlee

Kayamba said:


> Send to [email protected] the number of the lady u used to call to assist you following up on your application. My application is at QA stage .
> 
> QUOTE=iamtheman;14920322]Hi guys. Thank you so much for the beneficial info you have been sharing on this platform. As such I wouldn't like the sweet spirit of testimonies to die on me, let me testify too and give someone out there some hope!
> 
> I applied for a PRP in December 2018 and finally collected a +ve outcome today! under SEC 27b (i.e. critical skills permit). Bellow is the detailed journey:
> 
> SUBMISSION: 18 December 2018
> RECEIVED at DHA: 04 January 2019
> FOLLOW UP: Multiple times but nothing changed. They kept telling me to take it easy because it's still withing then 8 months stipulated period.
> 
> I started followups in March after the adjudicator contacted me requesting my Qualifications to be emailed to him. I was hoping it could take 4 months just like others but alas! It stayed with the adjudicator for about 3 moths i.e. Jan to March.
> 
> April I did another set of followups and I was told it was now on QA stage 1 since the 13th of April. Towards 8 May the election day I called and I was told the application had passed all the QA stages now it was with the final adjudicator to make recommendations and a decision to be made thereafter.
> 
> I exercised patience for the whole month of May and nothing rang in my ears. I sent a mail to the call center team and they said take a chill pill your permit is still withing the stipulated time-frame.
> 
> In June I made another followup and I was told my application is at QA stage 1. This confused me badly as I felt like it was now going under reverse engineering. I explained to the Call Center agent that last time I checked just before elections I was told my application had passed all QA stages only waiting for final decision so what do you mean now? He said Sir, there is nothing like that, I am only telling you what I can see on the system. He even said your application was last worked on ON the 13th of April.
> 
> My heart was heavy and confused when I saw others getting theirs within 3-4 months even those who applied after. However mostly those super quick outcomes were for Student Waiver applicants. I also studied and graduated in SA but unfortunately the Graduate Waiver news reached my ears on the 11th hour.
> 
> At this time that's when I saw someone on this thread saying If you don't want stress and early disappointments please start doing follow ups on or after the 8th month. I welcomed his words and I said lemme just forget about this thing for once. I did so but as we were approaching the 7th month something in me tickled again and I called them again and at this time they told me what I wanted to hear!!
> 
> They said my application is now on the final stage of QA then goes to the DG (or someone along those lines) for finalization. My mood was motivated and I started calling frequently again.
> I had a direct line which I can share privately as it might not be safe and wise for me to paste them on a public space like this. I got this number when the adjudicator called me some time back in March. When I did a followup on his number he then gave me this lady's number who is dedicated for PRP applications only. Very quick and efficient, 10 seconds ring she picks the phone and gives and update almost immediately. Unlike the Call Center whereby you hold for 13 minutes and when you give them your ref they take another 7 minutes digging the update and only to come back and say your application is still at quality assurance stage 1. I wonder what he would be reading for 7 good minutes. At one point they just do this only to make us more frustrated and perhaps discourage us from calling again.
> 
> Back to my story, this was early July and I called again after about two weeks and more sweeter news came in my ears! I was told my outcome has been dispatched! They said give it 10 working days but to me I just couldn't! I called VFS after 3 days and I was told "Systems don't lie" if the online tracker still says "Recived at DHA..." then nothing has been received back to us. I took a chill pill again and only yesterday my x-workmate who applied in Jan called me and said he received an email about his prp status. (Our applications had only about 10 days difference).
> 
> I checked my mail too and saw the same update which was saying my outcome has been dispatched and will be ready for collection after 1 working day. This morning again we both got mails saying outcome are ready for collection. He collected his +ve result around 12 this noon and I collected mine too around 3PM.
> 
> So in a nutshell, generally speaking we can say my application took 8 months i.e. from the month of reception at the DHA which is Jan to August but on a more literal level it took 7 months. 4 Jan to 27 Jul issue date.
> 
> MORAL: Be patient and from my own analysis I think mostly if they take this long it means it's a +ve outcome I guess. Good luck to those still waiting, appealing and those planning to. Keep thinking +ve and stay motivated all the time! Komborerwai!


[/QUOTE]

Hi,
Please can you share the number to call with me. My application has is over 8 months now. I applied since December 16 2018. Am currently leaving in Australia. I would appreciate it if you can share this number to call. This waiting period is killing me.


----------



## BMuzanduki

Hi guys,

I trust i have found you well
My PR journey was as follows
Applied:28 May 2019
Received at DHA:03 June 2019
After a month a started following up using emails that were previously shared by others in this forum, i went to the extent of email the Director General and my appliation received quick attention.
For all Home Affairs Contact Details, you can access them on Home Affairs website under Contact Details Tab
I collected my positive outcome yesterday
it took exactly 3 months for my application to be processed
The Spirit is to never say never, even though there are no responses from DHA Team, just keep on following up at least on a weekly basis above all PRAYING.

I wish everyone who is still waiting the very best.

I applied under s27(b) Critical Skills-Graduate Waiver


----------



## Leaflet

Hi,I collected PRP on 27th August 2019 and applied for ID a week later.


----------



## Valium

Good day everyone,

What is the latest turn around for s27b PRP graduate waiver? I applied in March and 6 months later I have heard nothing yet. I submitted everything including professional body reg certificate, testimonials, bank statements etc. The application is not contentious. Nobody replies to emails and the call centre hotline does not work whether you call first thing in the morning or later on. It's really frustrating to not be able to get an update at all. Online status just says 'received at DHA.' Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## foreign_national

Valium said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> What is the latest turn around for s27b PRP graduate waiver? I applied in March and 6 months later I have heard nothing yet. I submitted everything including professional body reg certificate, testimonials, bank statements etc. The application is not contentious. Nobody replies to emails and the call centre hotline does not work whether you call first thing in the morning or later on. It's really frustrating to not be able to get an update at all. Online status just says 'received at DHA.' Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


DHA is not consistent you will find that people who submitted after you have their permits already but if you send your email to this email address [email protected] they will reply after 7 days or so.


----------



## BMuzanduki

Valium said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> What is the latest turn around for s27b PRP graduate waiver? I applied in March and 6 months later I have heard nothing yet. I submitted everything including professional body reg certificate, testimonials, bank statements etc. The application is not contentious. Nobody replies to emails and the call centre hotline does not work whether you call first thing in the morning or later on. It's really frustrating to not be able to get an update at all. Online status just says 'received at DHA.' Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


hi Valium,

it is important to make constant follow ups, i applied on 28 May and collected on 5 September, i was making regular follow ups on a weekly basis


----------



## global22

Hi There

l submitted a similar application in October 2016 and got a positive outcome in July 2019. From what l hear PR based on marriage is not prioritised and also has to be given a stamp of approval by the Inspectorate before the adjudicator even looks at it. In this regard the inspectorate called me and my wife in January 2019 asking a few general questions which a husband or wife should know. As my temporary visa was about to expire (in June) he advised me to renew my visa, of which l did. However, the PR came out just a few days before the temporary residence expired.

Also be aware of fraudsters because in 2018 someone pretending to be from Home Affairs called me talking about my application. They used the name of an actual Home Affairs official. The person asked a few general questions which appeared to be legit but then said he can expedite the application but want "cool drink" he asked me to do an EFT and at that point l knew it was a scam. Thereafter the scammers sent an sms saying my application has been deferred to 2021. l just ignored it.

My advise is be patient and pray. You dont want to get a rejection after waiting for so long.

Also check other peoples experiences. This site greatly helped me with information.

Now applied for an ID and waiting. All the best!


----------



## global22

Hi There

l submitted a similar application in October 2016 and got a positive outcome in July 2019. From what l hear PR based on marriage is not prioritised and also has to be given a stamp of approval by the Inspectorate before the adjudicator even looks at it. In this regard the inspectorate called me and my wife in January 2019 asking a few general questions which a husband or wife should know. As my temporary visa was about to expire (in June) he advised me to renew my visa, of which l did. However, the PR came out just a few days before the temporary residence expired.

Also be aware of fraudsters because in 2018 someone pretending to be from Home Affairs called me talking about my application. They used the name of an actual Home Affairs official. The person asked a few general questions which appeared to be legit but then said he can expedite the application but want "cool drink" he asked me to do an EFT and at that point l knew it was a scam. Thereafter the scammers sent an sms saying my application has been deferred to 2021. l just ignored it.

My advise is be patient and pray. You dont want to get a rejection after waiting for so long.

Now applied for an ID and waiting. All the best!


----------



## Valium

Hello,

Thank you for the advice @BMuzanduki and @foreign_national.

By coincidence I received an email reply from a Tebogo Ledwaba yesterday (from an email sent to her 3 weeks ago) saying: 
_Good day,
Kindly note that your application is still in process awaiting final assessment. Thanks
Regards_

It was on a gray background and smelt of copy paste. 'Final assessment' is so vague..it could mean anything! So I tried the hotline today and I managed to miraculously get through. The agent said that my application is at printing stage. I tried to press her for an idea of an outcome and she said 'I am not allowed to tell you.' So, this tells me they *know* our applications' standing....how frustrating.

Anyway, does anybody know what stage is this elusive printing? Am I near the end?


----------



## Valium

*Printing stage*



Valium said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the advice @BMuzanduki and @foreign_national.
> 
> By coincidence I received an email reply from a Tebogo Ledwaba yesterday (from an email sent to her 3 weeks ago) saying:
> _Good day,
> Kindly note that your application is still in process awaiting final assessment. Thanks
> Regards_
> 
> It was on a gray background and smelt of copy paste. 'Final assessment' is so vague..it could mean anything! So I tried the hotline today and I managed to miraculously get through. The agent said that my application is at printing stage. I tried to press her for an idea of an outcome and she said 'I am not allowed to tell you.' So, this tells me they *know* our applications' standing....how frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, does anybody know what stage is this elusive printing? Am I near the end?


I see that this forum has a search bar and a quick look around seems to reveal that printing is the last stage. It can be rejection letter or the permit so I guess all i can do is pray


----------



## Maggs254

global22 said:


> Hi There
> 
> l submitted a similar application in October 2016 and got a positive outcome in July 2019. From what l hear PR based on marriage is not prioritised and also has to be given a stamp of approval by the Inspectorate before the adjudicator even looks at it. In this regard the inspectorate called me and my wife in January 2019 asking a few general questions which a husband or wife should know. As my temporary visa was about to expire (in June) he advised me to renew my visa, of which l did. However, the PR came out just a few days before the temporary residence expired.
> 
> Also be aware of fraudsters because in 2018 someone pretending to be from Home Affairs called me talking about my application. They used the name of an actual Home Affairs official. The person asked a few general questions which appeared to be legit but then said he can expedite the application but want "cool drink" he asked me to do an EFT and at that point l knew it was a scam. Thereafter the scammers sent an sms saying my application has been deferred to 2021. l just ignored it.
> 
> My advise is be patient and pray. You dont want to get a rejection after waiting for so long.
> 
> Now applied for an ID and waiting. All the best!


Hi there, if I may ask are you married to a South African Citizen or Zim Citizen with a SA ID?


----------



## global22

Maggs254 said:


> Hi there, if I may ask are you married to a South African Citizen or Zim Citizen with a SA ID?


Hi
Married to SA citizen


----------



## Maggs254

global22 said:


> Hi
> Married to SA citizen


Okay thanks.


----------



## Kearl

Hi everyone. 

I applied for PR based on being the daughter of a permanent resident. I applied in November 2017. Last week I was told that my application was at the decision stage, after which it will go for printing. Does anyone know approximately how long it takes to go from the decision stage, to the final outcome being received at VFS? Just wanted to know what everyone else has experienced


----------



## #Shomo

Thank you for all the insightful posts on this thread.

I applied for my sons' PRPs under S26c and S26d respectively in August 2018, received at DHA on 31 August 2018. I started following up via the contact centre in June 2019 (after 10 months).

Application 1 - under S26d(Dependent of PR over 21)
Followed up on 5 Aug 2019 through contact centre and was told awaiting decision but givem case number for escalation.
On 6 Aug 2019 received a call direct from a DHA official requesting that I submit renewed study visa as the one submitted with the application had since expired. I emailed through to the lady and she confirmed on 7 Aug 2019 that all documents in order. On follow up on 13 Aug 2019, call centre advised application at "quality".
Forwarded to VFS on 10 Sept 2019. Awaiting for status to change to "ready for collection"

Application 2 - under S26c (Dependent of PR under 21)
Applied using study visa 
This application was finalised in 11 July 2019 and has been at "quality" ever since 17 July 2019. Weekly calls and follow ups have not yielded much. I stumbled upon this thread Friday 14 Sept 2019 and read through all the posts on the 134 pages!! I have emailed all the DHA officials as listed on several posts.

I will update you on response I receive from DHA.


----------



## prabhudass87

Hi all, I've been following this forum for quite sometime and the responses posted here were very helpful and reassuring at times. Got my PR (via Critical Skills route) and thought I should share my experience here - 

It took exactly 6 months from submission to collection of my PR Certificate. 

1. Submitted my application on 26th March at VFS, Cape Town. Status didn't change until 25th September. 
2. Started following up with Home affairs (via their Contact Center #) from May onwards. Initially, they would just say that it's still pending with Adjudicator.
3. Towards the end of August, during one of my calls, they said it's sent for printing. However, a week later, when I called again, they said that it has been sent back for adjudication. I was very confused. When asked if they would still stick to the 8 month turn around time - they said "we don't know".
4. Followed up again during the 2nd week of September. This time they said that it's sent for printing again and I should get notifications for collections in a few days.
4. Finally, exactly a week later, I got email from vfs that my application has been received at Pretoria OC and a day later, i went to VFS, Cape Town and collected my PR.

Few things that i learnt from my interaction with Home Affairs contact center agents
1. They usually speak the truth. Don't sugar coat things to make you feel happy about the progress of your application.
2. When you hear about your application being tossed back and forth between stages, do not panic. It seems to be their way of working! 
3. When they say follow up in 2 weeks, please do so. If we respect them, they will be very courteous and helpful on your calls.

Good luck to everyone who are waiting for their PR. There is a time for everything! Your's will come out in right time (just like how I got mine a week after my birthday - it was the perfect gift that I ever wanted).

Cheers!


----------



## number 1

Called Home Affairs today, Call Centre agent told me most 27(b) PR applications submitted between April & May have been adjudicated and are being dispatched to VFS from today onwards. So check on vfs tracking.


----------



## Capetown73

ady1976 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I applied for my permanent residence based on a spousal relationship and this was submitted to DHA in Durban in July 2013.
> 
> Was originally told that this process can take 24-36 months but also seen some of the updates stating that there is a lot of work being done on backlogs, are any of you experiencing this?
> 
> My current permit tracking says Code 103: Processing at Head Office, again any idea what that means in terms of timescales?
> 
> Any advice appreciated!
> 
> Ad


Hi, I also applied for a spousal PR. Spousal and Retirement visas are put to the bottom of the pile as the DHA are prioritising critical work visas. I applied in 2017 and legally it is supposed to processed in under 8 months. After 18 months and no change in my status, I decided to take action so I hired an immigration lawyer and sued the DHA. It took a few months to get to court but I won with costs and got my PR a month later!


----------



## sydneym

Please help with input.

My wife and 5 yr old daughter submitted at the same time {PRP 26B and 26c} in Feb 2019.

Just received sms that my daughters application is available for collection.

Is this normal that my wifes 26B application does not come out at the same time since they submitted at the same time?


----------



## akhalz

Capetown73 said:


> Hi, I also applied for a spousal PR. Spousal and Retirement visas are put to the bottom of the pile as the DHA are prioritising critical work visas. I applied in 2017 and legally it is supposed to processed in under 8 months. After 18 months and no change in my status, I decided to take action so I hired an immigration lawyer and sued the DHA. It took a few months to get to court but I won with costs and got my PR a month later!


I am seriously considering following your action. I have been waiting 38 months with no change in my status. I have also been following up but with no success. My application is from Aug 2016. If you were successful then I am sure it will help my case. Which immigration lawyer did you use?


----------



## Capetown73

akhalz said:


> I am seriously considering following your action. I have been waiting 38 months with no change in my status. I have also been following up but with no success. My application is from Aug 2016. If you were successful then I am sure it will help my case. Which immigration lawyer did you use?


Hi, sadly I think that's the only way forward for most. I used Arelene Duvall & Associates. She was brilliant and sorted the whole mess out. Good luck.


----------



## Princesskreationz

Hi All,

Is it true that after collecting PRP for a child 26C, one needs to go to home affairs to apply for an ID number for the child?


----------



## Springrain

My prp application status is in printing from October 17 th applied under 27 b how much time actually takes to printing please help me


----------



## Springrain

Hi all
I am a New member to this I applied prp on July 28th under 27b anyone got their outcomes for mine the DHA call center agent telling me in printing from October 17 th .thank you please help me


----------



## Springrain

Hi
From 3 weeks DHA call center agents telling me it's in printing is it possible to take that much time or there any initial printing and final printing are there any one experience this type of situation


----------



## Roisined

Springrain said:


> Hi
> From 3 weeks DHA call center agents telling me it's in printing is it possible to take that much time or there any initial printing and final printing are there any one experience this type of situation


In regards to the most recent three posts - I was also told that my PRP (critical skills) was last worked on on the 17th October. I was told it was finalised and waiting to go to printing. 

HOWEVER.....I was told three different things from the call centre before this. 
1) A decision was made on the 30th Sept and it was at printing. 
2) A decision was made on the 30th Sept but it hasn't gone to printing yet. 
3) A decision hasn't been made, it was last worked on on the 30th Sept and is at the decision stage. 

I called again and was told it was last worked on the 17th Oct and is waiting to go to printing. 

It seems that on the 17th Oct, someone did some work on a whole load of applications and they will all move along. But take what the call centre agents say with a pinch of salt. There is no uniformity in their responses and they are probably inundated with endless calls and just want to get you off the phone. It's frustrating - 

But the fact that we were all told the same date is promising. Hopefully we'll all get something back in the next week or two.


----------



## Kayamba

Exactly the same story I was told. Decision made 26 september but not gone for printing then another decision made on 17th October and it has gone for printing today after sending a watsap to joyce. Its a mess a lot of inconsistencies


----------



## Springrain

It seems like all applications accumulated from 17 th Oct . Thanks feel like some hope we are in same boat will get our outcomes in next few weeks fingers crossed


----------



## Smengwe

Hello. If you are applying for prp under section 27b do you need to have a letter from the university if so what should the letter state?


----------



## Roisined

Springrain said:


> It seems like all applications accumulated from 17 th Oct . Thanks feel like some hope we are in same boat will get our outcomes in next few weeks fingers crossed


I called just now and was told that mine went to printing today after last being worked on on the 17th October. Hopefully it's true and everyone else's has also done the same.


----------



## Springrain

Yes I was also told the same thing today hopefully this time it's a real kind of printing


----------



## 0613630014

It so seems a big batch left HA for printing.. I was told exactly the same date and they nolonger respond to my emails which they initially did.. We are getting there I hope.


----------



## Drnl

Hello guys
Please i need help here
I applied for PRP 26(b) spouse since april 2017,I've been on a 2 years relative visa(spouse) since 2014 until it expired on October 2018 along with my passport,and this year last month i lost my old expired passport,but i managed to get a new passport from my embassy, the new passportwas issued with a different passport number totally different from the old one,now I'm thinking of applying for a good cause or maybe just leave the country and apply for a visitor visa at home if that's possible and come back here to reapply for another relative visa(spouse) using my visitor Visa,and i hope it works. 
Now my big question is this:
(1)"Is the home affairs,in any way,aware of me being illegal?"because i did apply for a PRP 31 months ago and never renewed my last relative visa
(2)"I'm planning to leave the country illegally;will they know that i left the country illegally if i apply from the south african embassy at home?"
(3)Lastly,on collection day,do the vfs ask for any passport having your identity details or do they insist on the passport i used for submitting my PRP application?"
PLEASE I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW 
CAN ANYONE ASSIST ME?


----------



## jollem

If DHA adjudicate your PRP before u get a new VISA they will first check to see if you have a valid visa. If you do not they are going to reject your PRP. 

If you are lucky that the Adjudicator misses the step to check your visa validity and miraculously they give you PRP you can collect it using new passport. The passport number doesnt get printed on the PRP.

(2)"I'm planning to leave the country illegally;will they know that i left the country illegally if i apply from the south african embassy at home?" -- Thats your best bet


----------



## Springrain

Hi
My pr got rejection and reason not providing proof of 5 years Post qualification experience I can't understand this then how can I got 5 years of critical skills Visa n wat about iitpsa certificate totally blank anybody face this type of situation is it good to appeal it's on section 27 (b).

Wat documents do we need to submit for post qualification experience from last 5 years. anyone help


----------



## legen

Springrain said:


> Hi
> My pr got rejection and reason not providing proof of 5 years Post qualification experience I can't understand this then how can I got 5 years of critical skills Visa n wat about iitpsa certificate totally blank anybody face this type of situation is it good to appeal it's on section 27 (b).
> 
> Wat documents do we need to submit for post qualification experience from last 5 years. anyone help


Did you graduate from SA University? The 5 year post qualification is only waved for SA graduates. 

If you graduated abroad, you'll need to prove 5 year experience and I would guess your comprehensive CV and testimonials from previous employers would attest that. Also a confirmation skills from IITPSA should have confirmed how many years of experience you possess.


----------



## Springrain

legen said:


> Springrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> My pr got rejection and reason not providing proof of 5 years Post qualification experience I can't understand this then how can I got 5 years of critical skills Visa n wat about iitpsa certificate totally blank anybody face this type of situation is it good to appeal it's on section 27 (b).
> Hi
> 
> Wat documents do we need to submit for post qualification experience from last 5 years. anyone help
> 
> 
> 
> Did you graduate from SA University? The 5 year post qualification is only waved for SA graduates.
> 
> If you graduated abroad, you'll need to prove 5 year experience and I would guess your comprehensive CV and testimonials from previous employers would attest that. Also a confirmation skills from IITPSA should have confirmed how many years of experience you possess.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi
> I have 7 years of post qualification experience from abroad
> Wat we need to submit apart from iitpsa n comprehensive CV.
> Shall we provide previous employers certificate s too
Click to expand...


----------



## Springrain

Hi
is it wise decision to appeal on this how much time it will take .
I didn't submit previous employers testimonials in PR application is that the reason I don't know pLz advice me


----------



## Springrain

Springrain said:


> Hi
> is it wise decision to appeal on this how much time it will take .
> I didn't submit previous employers testimonials in PR application is that the reason I don't know pLz advice me




How much time it will take for an appeal anybody pass through this .


----------



## legen

Springrain said:


> Hi
> is it wise decision to appeal on this how much time it will take .
> I didn't submit previous employers testimonials in PR application is that the reason I don't know pLz advice me


Yip. There you go. You ought to submit Testimonials from previous employers.


----------



## Springrain

legen said:


> Springrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> is it wise decision to appeal on this how much time it will take .
> I didn't submit previous employers testimonials in PR application is that the reason I don't know pLz advice me
> 
> 
> 
> Yip. There you go. You ought to submit Testimonials from previous employers.
Click to expand...




Hi
Is it good to apply a fresh application then advice me


----------



## legen

Springrain said:


> Hi
> Is it good to apply a fresh application then advice me


Get the testimonials from the previous employers.

And you have 2 options (I'm sorry You'll have to decide for yourself on this one as anything with DHA is just a gamble )

1. Lodge an appeal. I took this route with mine as I didn't have strength to recollect all other requirements from scratch.. I didn't keep copies on my first application. I got my appeal decision in 1 month and 15 days and it was positive. I got rejected for a totally different reason and I graduated from SA.

2. Lodge a fresh application if you still got copies or you don't mind recollecting them. Bear in mind you can be rejected for a totally different reason as this is a new application altogether.


----------



## Springrain

legen said:


> Springrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Is it good to apply a fresh application then advice me
> 
> 
> 
> Get the testimonials from the previous employers.
> 
> And you have 2 options (I'm sorry You'll have to decide for yourself on this one as anything with DHA is just a gamble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 1. Lodge an appeal. I took this route with mine as I didn't have strength to recollect all other requirements from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I didn't keep copies on my first application. I got my appeal decision in 1 month and 15 days and it was positive. I got rejected for a totally different reason and I graduated from SA.
> 
> 2. Lodge a fresh application if you still got copies or you don't mind recollecting them. Bear in mind you can be rejected for a totally different reason as this is a new application altogether.
Click to expand...


Hi
Thank you so much for your time. Can I now just add the previous employers testimonials and appeal . Is it one month 15 days for your appeal. I also need PCC s from my home country and medicals for fresh application will be hectic for me. 
Is it the same time limit for every appeal application.


----------



## Springrain

Hi 
Lots of people saying that appeals takes for ever .is it true how much time it will take for appeal on prp rejection applied under section 27 b.really appreciate for your time


----------



## legen

Springrain said:


> Hi
> Lots of people saying that appeals takes for ever .is it true how much time it will take for appeal on prp rejection applied under section 27 b.really appreciate for your time


Yeah. I know people say Appeal takes forever, but I took chances and appealed anyway. for the same fact that now I have to reapply for home country PCC - Costs and another wait. Medicals, another costs. I literally didn't have the strength. 

So I just submitted only what support my appeal. Anyhow, my rejection reason was a pending traffic case which has since been dismissed. Lucky for me


----------



## Springrain

legen said:


> Springrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Lots of people saying that appeals takes for ever .is it true how much time it will take for appeal on prp rejection applied under section 27 b.really appreciate for your time
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I know people say Appeal takes forever, but I took chances and appealed anyway. for the same fact that now I have to reapply for home country PCC - Costs and another wait. Medicals, another costs. I literally didn't have the strength.
> 
> So I just submitted only what support my appeal. Anyhow, my rejection reason was a pending traffic case which has since been dismissed. Lucky for me
Click to expand...

Thank you so much . Just gathering strength to appeal is it go in to the loop for long time or it comes out like you in some weeks.


----------



## Springrain

Hi
Anybody plz share their experiences with prp 27b rejection n appeals. Turn around times etc Thank you much appreciated .


----------



## Maggs254

Hello good people, I have a question with regards to PR Visa section (26) my husband and I will be 5 years married is, at the moment I am waiting for an outcome on my TR Visa (Spouse) to be adjudicated, if I apply the moment that Visa comes out will they accept my application or I have to wait for the 5 year rule to kick in then apply for the PR?

Your help will be highly appreciated


----------



## mawire

Maggs254 said:


> Hello good people, I have a question with regards to PR Visa section (26) my husband and I will be 5 years married is, at the moment I am waiting for an outcome on my TR Visa (Spouse) to be adjudicated, if I apply the moment that Visa comes out will they accept my application or I have to wait for the 5 year rule to kick in then apply for the PR?
> 
> Your help will be highly appreciated


Something is missing from your question however you need 5+ years of marriage to apply for PR. Doesn't matter how long the TR Visa is for and always keep the VISA valid until PR is out.


----------



## Maggs254

mawire said:


> Something is missing from your question however you need 5+ years of marriage to apply for PR. Doesn't matter how long the TR Visa is for and always keep the VISA valid until PR is out.


Hi, my husband and I have been married since 2015 August, so next year it will be 5 years. For now I applied for a Spousal Visa which I submitted on the 6th of September am still waiting for the outcome. My question was when it comes out now can I apply for the PR or I have to wait for the 5 years first then apply for the PR. Since it takes a maximum of 2 years for them to adjudicate.


----------



## jollem

You dont wait an additional 5 years. As soon as you have attained your 5th anniversary and your relative trv is out you can (and i suggest you should) apply for PRP immediately


----------



## tfkmus

Hi good people

I just called home affairs and was told that my application is with the adjudicator awaiting recommendation. What are the next steps and how long before I can collect the outcome. Applied on the 23rd of Aug under section 27(b).

Thanks in advance!

Regards


----------



## 0613630014

*@Springrain*

Hi there. I lodged my PR Appeal the 5th of March 2019 (8mnths +nw) and still no outcome.


----------



## Faizal Mohammed

?????


----------



## Faizal Mohammed

I have been told my children's application's are in printing since 17/10/2018 does anyone knows how long does printing usually takes???


----------



## Faizal Mohammed

Sorry since 17/10/2019


----------



## Faizal Mohammed

Sorry I have been told at printing since 17/10/2019


----------



## Faizal Mohammed

Hello Roisined did you received the outcome of your permanent residence application?


----------



## Faizal Mohammed

Did you received the outcome of your permanent residence application kayamba?


----------



## twrist

Hi All,

I applied for PR as a Spouse (26b) at a VFS office in the UK in January 2018. We do plan to move back to SA in the near future, but decided it would be best to apply from here since we are both currently working in the UK, but I'm starting to wonder if that was a mistake... VFS didn't give me a reference number, and I have no way of tracking my application!

The application was sent to the SA High Commission in London, who sent me a letter saying that my application had been forwarded to Pretoria. That was the last I heard... 22 months ago now! I have tried emailing Joyce Mamabolo and the HACC email address, but neither have responded to me - I guess I am unlikely to get a response because I don't have any reference number? Is there any other way I can chase up my application? Is there anybody else I can email? The long silence is so frustrating!

I've found reading through all your responses so helpful, thanks everyone!


----------



## Faizal Mohammed

I applied at vfs durban


----------



## expartobe

iamtheman said:


> Congratulations! There is no best or worst way. The process is just as easy as 1 2 3. I collected mine too yesterday and just dropped my ID application moments ago at the Regional office (Randburg). Very quick and easy I didn't even que and it took me less than 20 minutes I was out.
> 
> However requirements on the website are not detailed. Luckily as for me when doing these paper works I move around with my big file containing all the essential pieces. So when the front office lady gave me the checklist doc I just set down for 5 minutes and unpacked my file. Lucky enough I had them all.
> 
> I applied as single and bellow are the docs which were written on the checklist:
> 
> 1. Passport copies including each and every page which has a stamp (She said they need this to trace your movements so if your passport was at one point stamped with a dodgy stamp which is not in the system your application might be in jeopardy with a possible reverse of PR issuance I think). She also requested my old passport copies but told her it expired and I din't have it and she said no problem.
> 
> 2. PRP certified copies (Certificate and Verification page which come attached at the back of the PRP).
> 
> 3. Two ID photos.
> 
> 4. Copy of Birth Certificate from the country of origin
> 
> 5. Proof of Residence
> 
> 6. They will give you the From and then do finger prints thereafter then boom! done!
> 
> As far as I can remember that's all. If you are married obviously they will need marriage Certificate and Spouse details.


Hi @iamtheman,
Do pages which have stamps need to be certified or I can just certify page with personal details and the ones with the visas?
TIA


----------



## mawire

expartobe said:


> Hi @iamtheman,
> Do pages which have stamps need to be certified or I can just certify page with personal details and the ones with the visas?
> TIA


NO, do not certify the stamp pages. Certify the other stuff.


----------



## Drnl

*Permanent Residence Timescales and Current StatuHs*

Hello guys! 
I applied for PR spouse since April 2017,my old passport and visa expired on october 2018,i got a new passport on march 2019 but just when i was about to apply for renewal i lost my old and expired passport I'm left only with copies.
Home affairs phoned me last Tuesday regarding my PRP application and asked me about the validity of my visa and passport, i told them the truth that i lost my passport and do not have a valid visa,they asked me if i have at least a valid passport so i can email them a copy,i told them yes and they gave me an email address which i could email them.And i did email them a copy of my new passport.They even asked about my south african wife and her cellphone number which i gave them.
Now i don't know what's gonna happen 
Has anyone been in this situation before?
Please,your input will be very helpful 
Thank you!


----------



## Smith2019

Hi

Applied for PR with 27 B in March 2019 . I got information that my status completed with decision . Anyone please let me know how long it will take to finish the printing of PR Letter.

Thanks,
Smith


----------



## Kayamba

For some printing takes one week others two weeks. Mine decision was made on 17 October. It shows it was printed on 4 November. I collected my PR on 25 November in Durban. Recently, they have been slow with printing after decision.


----------



## Faizal Mohammed

Congratulation kayamba


----------



## Permit

PRP Follow up TESTIMONY TIME 
POSITIVE OUTCOME (5Month Turnaround).
I submitted my PRP 27 b Extra Ordinary Skills at VFS (SA GRADUATE WITH NO PRIOR CRITICAL SKILLS VISA).
Application got to DHA JUNE 5 2019. 
I started my follow up in August 2019
7th August First Quality Assurance 
I was told to call toward last week in August.
22nd August First Quality Assurance 
17th September Second Stage of Quality Assurance. (I was told It’ five stages.. three stages left).
11th October still on Second Quality Assurance. It will be finalized soon. 
(I was told to call first week of November).
7th November 2019 Your application is on the final stage. (I was told to Call back 25th of November).
12 November 2019 Your application is with the Director General after that it will go for decision.
25 November 2019 Your application has been finalized wait until 6 to 10 working days for you to get it.
25 November same day it was sent out for printing 
Then it will be dispatched to VFS afterward.
26th November Application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC from printing.
26th Nov Application received at VFS Pretoria Hub
26th of Nov. Has been forwarded to VFC
27th November Application is ready for collection at VFS
28th of NOVEMBER 2019 at 10:18 I collected my permit. (On the envelope when I received it “Urgent” was written on it).
PLEASE DON’T STOP THE FOLLOW UP
THIS PLATFORM HELPED ME GREATLY.


----------



## mohavia

how long does it take to be sent to vfs when home affairs call center says it was printed on 25 november.


----------



## Faizal Mohammed

Hello all.i have collected my children's prp application possitavle this morning I have benefited from this forum too much keep it up I wish all who are waiting they may collect they prp soon successfully


----------



## boogeyman

mohavia said:


> how long does it take to be sent to vfs when home affairs call center says it was printed on 25 november.


i depend sometime a week sometime 2 weeks,
my personal experience was about 2 weeks.


----------



## ray_mbchb

Hi all!

New to the forum... Lovely to read all your experiences. 

I kinda felt alone until I found this place lol.

I submitted my PRP application via the VFS Durban office

I tracked my application on the VFS website and it says:

Received at DHA on 2/07/2019

Would it be worth to follow up already? 
IF yes... what numbers do you use to follow up the PRP? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## mawire

ray_mbchb said:


> Hi all!
> 
> New to the forum... Lovely to read all your experiences.
> 
> I kinda felt alone until I found this place lol.
> 
> I submitted my PRP application via the VFS Durban office
> 
> I tracked my application on the VFS website and it says:
> 
> Received at DHA on 2/07/2019
> 
> Would it be worth to follow up already?
> IF yes... what numbers do you use to follow up the PRP?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


What PRP did you apply for? There are no penalties for follow ups!


----------



## ray_mbchb

mawire said:


> What PRP did you apply for? There are no penalties for follow ups!


Hi, thanks for the reply 

I applied for the 26 (B) Spouse. Do these normally take longer than the other variations?

Thanks


----------



## jollem

The bad news is that they take incredibly long (2 years + on average). That is the worst category in terms of time to process. But hang in there.


----------



## twrist

ray_mbchb said:


> I applied for the 26 (B) Spouse. Do these normally take longer than the other variations?


I applied for 26 (b) back in January 2008! Will be 2 years in a few weeks. I noticed DHA have updated their pages to say it will take 18 months, but that seems very optimistic indeed (some might even say 'a lie'!)


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA

*PRP section 27 (E)*

Does anybody know what the realistic processing times for section 27 (E) are? retired persons? ours have been in 12 months so far..has anyone on here got any direct emails for home affairs that respond? we have used Joyce and the main hacc email.


----------



## ray_mbchb

jollem said:


> The bad news is that they take incredibly long (2 years + on average). That is the worst category in terms of time to process. But hang in there.



Thanks for the bad news... Sounds absolutely ghastly!

In the meantime I wanted to work in SA, I understand i can obtain a work endorsement when I have a job offer...
When I receive my job offer do you have any idea where on the VFS website I need to apply for an Endorsement to work? I can't find anything of that nature... Do I just select work permit?


----------



## ray_mbchb

twrist said:


> I applied for 26 (b) back in January 2008! Will be 2 years in a few weeks. I noticed DHA have updated their pages to say it will take 18 months, but that seems very optimistic indeed (some might even say 'a lie'!)



That is awful, are you currently working here in the Republic? If yes... how long did it take for you to get a work endorsement? was it a long process....

What stage is your application currently in? All the best... hope you get your PRP soon


----------



## #Shomo

ray_mbchb said:


> Thanks for the bad news... Sounds absolutely ghastly!
> 
> In the meantime I wanted to work in SA, I understand i can obtain a work endorsement when I have a job offer...
> When I receive my job offer do you have any idea where on the VFS website I need to apply for an Endorsement to work? I can't find anything of that nature... Do I just select work permit?



Hi there

You have to apply for "Visitors visa section 11(6) - spouse of a citizen or permanent resident and work"

On the VFS Site, you find details on this visa by following:
Visa Types - Temporary Residence Visa - Relatives Visa - Visitors Visa 11.6 (Reside with SAC and work)

Good luck.


----------



## Maggs254

*PR or Study Visa*

Good Day,

I have a question, my dad is having a PR and SA ID and my lil brother just got his matric here as well but he does not have a study visa and also he just got accepted at one of the Universities here, can he apply for a PR or study visa first since he is staying here illegally? and does he have to go back home and apply for this VISA or he can apply from within SA? 

Thank you.


----------



## jollem

He can apply for a study VISA from inside SA because he is a child of a PR holder. Infact it is advisable to apply from within SA because the turn around time is a lot quicker. However he needs to be legal in the country first. Meaning he needs to sneak out of the country (without getting banned) and then come back in as a visitor. He will need more than 60 days on his passport so he can negotiate to get 90 days visitors days on entry.

He can not directly apply for PRP. He first needs to apply for a study visa then do the PRP application soon after the visa is out. The PRP for a relative (like in his case) can take a long time. even 2 years to come out. So he needs to keep his study visa renewed all the time.


----------



## Maggs254

jollem said:


> He can apply for a study VISA from inside SA because he is a child of a PR holder. Infact it is advisable to apply from within SA because the turn around time is a lot quicker. However he needs to be legal in the country first. Meaning he needs to sneak out of the country (without getting banned) and then come back in as a visitor. He will need more than 60 days on his passport so he can negotiate to get 90 days visitors days on entry.
> 
> He can not directly apply for PRP. He first needs to apply for a study visa then do the PRP application soon after the visa is out. The PRP for a relative (like in his case) can take a long time. even 2 years to come out. So he needs to keep his study visa renewed all the time.



Thank you so much Jollem, this really helps a lot. But wont it raise eyebrows at Home Affairs since he got his Matric without a study Visa?


----------



## Springrain

Springrain said:


> Hi
> My pr got rejection and reason not providing proof of 5 years Post qualification experience I can't understand this then how can I got 5 years of critical skills Visa n wat about iitpsa certificate totally blank anybody face this type of situation is it good to appeal it's on section 27 (b).
> 
> Wat documents do we need to submit for post qualification experience from last 5 years. anyone help


Hi 
I collected my permanent residence certificate today . I appealed rejection on November 15 th . I emailed to DG on December 10th the certificate showing the issues date 18th of December. I emailed to [email protected] Also .

Finally I got the PRP. Next step is to apply for id. Any one suggest me where I need to apply for id n documents required.

This forum is really helpful for me in my process of journey from CSV to PRP. Thank you really appreciate.


----------



## legen

Springrain said:


> Hi
> I collected my permanent residence certificate today . I appealed rejection on November 15 th . I emailed to DG on December 10th the certificate showing the issues date 18th of December. I emailed to [email protected] Also .
> 
> Finally I got the PRP. Next step is to apply for id. Any one suggest me where I need to apply for id n documents required.
> 
> This forum is really helpful for me in my process of journey from CSV to PRP. Thank you really appreciate.


Congrats! @Springrain. Nice way to kick-start the year. :cheer2:


----------



## Springrain

legen said:


> Springrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I collected my permanent residence certificate today . I appealed rejection on November 15 th . I emailed to DG on December 10th the certificate showing the issues date 18th of December. I emailed to [email protected] Also .
> 
> Finally I got the PRP. Next step is to apply for id. Any one suggest me where I need to apply for id n documents required.
> 
> This forum is really helpful for me in my process of journey from CSV to PRP. Thank you really appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! @Springrain. Nice way to kick-start the year.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much really appreciate your support ☺


----------



## mankan69

Good evening
With a continuous 6yr GWV.... 
If a criminal record has been expunged (after the required 10yr period) what is the possibility of being given a PRP?


----------



## legen

mankan69 said:


> Good evening
> With a continuous 6yr GWV....
> If a criminal record has been expunged (after the required 10yr period) what is the possibility of being given a PRP?


Not legal advice or personal experience.but if your criminal record has been expunged, you have a clean start in life and the law allows you to say you do not have a criminal record if you ever been asked. 

So what I would do is:

1. Visit nearest SAPS and apply for police clearance (expect to wait 6 to 8 weeks)
2. If nothing shows up on the police clearance, then I'll go ahead and apply for PRP as what you see on your police clearance is what DHA will see.


----------



## Springrain

Hi
If somebody's temporary residence visa is pending at DHA means no outcome yet then one must leave the country when previous visa expires or can stay to wait for the result to come. Any document to collect as it considers as over staying.

Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## jollem

You can stay in the country until the outcome. But once the old visa has expired then you cannot leave the country for what ever reason until you get the outcome.


----------



## Springrain

jollem said:


> You can stay in the country until the outcome. But once the old visa has expired then you cannot leave the country for what ever reason until you get the outcome.


Thank you for the reply . Is it any risk of ban in this case .is there any necessary for form 20.


----------



## jollem

If you do not leave SA until the outcome then you will not be banned at all and no need for a form 20. But if you try to leave SA while the old visa has expired and the new outcome is not out then you will be banned and wont be able to return.

So in short, you can stay in the country after the visa expiry while waiting for the outcome of the renewal but you MUST NOT leave SA until the outcome is out


----------



## Springrain

Hi
Thank you so much jollem now I am clear .
I am asking behalf of my friend how much time it will take to print the outcome for trvs . Is the time same for permanent residence visas and temporary residence visa.


----------



## sascha172muller

Hi all,

I applied for my PRP in March 2019 under the spousal category.
From what I've read I'll go to the bottom of the pile as it's not a critical skills visa. I'm expecting a 2 year wait but I really don't want to have to wait longer than that. So Im considering taking things further with an immigration lawyer.

Has anyone had any experience of this? Does it successful reduce the time? They have said I'll be looking around R20 000. 

I called home affairs today and they said it's in adjudication awaiting recommendation. Which she said means I've got a long way to go so will be waiting a while. 

Any advice or experience will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## larryronks

Good day, Kindly help with this. I applied for my Son's PR since Dec 2016 and several follow ups had been made towards the application. In Sept 2018, i received a call saying a supporting document should be emailed and was sent as requested. All through 2018 till 2019. the application was with the adjudicator with not update. this got me worried becos this is a PR under minor category and also the TRV relative visa used to apply expired in the same 2019. All effort to renew prove abortive bcos of inability to get form 20.
I called again in January and was told its now in quality check. May i know if the stage tagged quality check is closed to the final stage.
I look forward to comments.
Thanks


----------



## Nancy Kiliswa

Hi everyone, I applied for PRP 27b extra ordinary skills spouse on 21/10/2018. VFS tracking shows it was received at DHA on 26/10/2018. We used an agent and he just sent me an email saying its with the Adjudicator. Does anyone know what this means? How much longer should I expect it to take? Thank you


----------



## jollem

21/10/2018 is the date you submitted the application at VFS local office. From there they send you application to VFS Head Office. VFS Head Office then send you application to DHA. That is why the you are seeing the received at DHA date of 26/10/2018 and not 21/10/2018.


Once your application gets to DHA, it becomes a black hole. Your agent or VFS will not know what is happening until the outcome is sent back to VFS. For PRP 27b I expect a turn around time of about 4 months. So by end of Feb or early march you should have the result.

If you want to know the actual status you can call the DHA call centre. The number is toll free and is on the DHA website. They will be able to tell you whether it has been finalised or not or stuff like its at quality checks etc. But that really doesnt help anything in my opinion. Rather wait a bit more for the result


----------



## mawire

jollem said:


> ....For PRP 27b I expect a turn around time of about 4 months. So by end of Feb or early march you should have the result.....


 You misread that part. It's a Spousal PRP and it's been 13+ months in processing. They should keep following up but not expect anything earlier.


----------



## jollem

Oooh. If it is a spousal then its 26b. It doesnt matter whether you are a spouse of a critical skills (27B) or citizen or other categories. As long as it is a 26b the average time is very long (more than 2 years). But following up a lot helps.


----------



## ray_mbchb

Springrain said:


> Hi
> I collected my permanent residence certificate today . I appealed rejection on November 15 th . I emailed to DG on December 10th the certificate showing the issues date 18th of December. I emailed to [email protected] Also .
> 
> Finally I got the PRP. Next step is to apply for id. Any one suggest me where I need to apply for id n documents required.
> 
> This forum is really helpful for me in my process of journey from CSV to PRP. Thank you really appreciate.


Congratulations! How long did you end up waiting for your PRP?


----------



## ray_mbchb

sascha172muller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for my PRP in March 2019 under the spousal category.
> From what I've read I'll go to the bottom of the pile as it's not a critical skills visa. I'm expecting a 2 year wait but I really don't want to have to wait longer than that. So Im considering taking things further with an immigration lawyer.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of this? Does it successful reduce the time? They have said I'll be looking around R20 000.
> 
> I called home affairs today and they said it's in adjudication awaiting recommendation. Which she said means I've got a long way to go so will be waiting a while.
> 
> Any advice or experience will be appreciated. Thanks



Did you manage to find out if this will help? R20,000 is alot of money... I'd be very sceptical.


----------



## Springrain

ray_mbchb said:


> Springrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I collected my permanent residence certificate today . I appealed rejection on November 15 th . I emailed to DG on December 10th the certificate showing the issues date 18th of December. I emailed to [email protected] Also .
> 
> Finally I got the PRP. Next step is to apply for id. Any one suggest me where I need to apply for id n documents required.
> 
> This forum is really helpful for me in my process of journey from CSV to PRP. Thank you really appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! How long did you end up waiting for your PRP?
Click to expand...

Hi
I got rejection letter in 3 and half month s. And appeal cleared in 7 weeks . Around 4 and half months in total.


----------



## Springrain

Hi
This is regarding my husband's trv. It's been 4 months we applied. Call center agent telling us in printing section from 2 weeks. Any body experience this for temporary residence visa. Is it means rejection . Thanks


----------



## Springrain

Hi 
Can anyone come through this please let me know . I am a critical skills visa holder and now got permanent residence. My husband is on ICT visa now . Can he apply permanent residence under section 27 b spouse accompanying . Can he apply under 26b 5 years of spousal relationship. Which category he can apply.

Thanks . anyone look out for this please.


----------



## pajojo4life

I just spoke to someone at DHA via the customer care number, and I was told that my PRP 26b Life Partner is with the adjudicator, please what does that mean and what stage is that?


----------



## mawire

pajojo4life said:


> I just spoke to someone at DHA via the customer care number, and I was told that my PRP 26b Life Partner is with the adjudicator, please what does that mean and what stage is that?


Frankly, that means nothing. Every permit before being approved is with an Adjudicator.


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA

Yeah unfortunatley mawire is right, very hard to tell ifs its at the beginning, middle or towards the end of its journey... "with an adjudicator" is pretty much standard broad answer they provide... from research online over many months I know the bulk of the processing is when they go through "QA" (quality assurance) that happens 3 or 4 times with each application..


----------



## pajojo4life

I submitted my application in August 2019


----------



## pajojo4life

BRITS_PRP_SA said:


> Yeah unfortunatley mawire is right, very hard to tell ifs its at the beginning, middle or towards the end of its journey... "with an adjudicator" is pretty much standard broad answer they provide... from research online over many months I know the bulk of the processing is when they go through "QA" (quality assurance) that happens 3 or 4 times with each application..



Thank you for the answer.


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA

OK Pajojo4, August 2019 means you may have a bit of a wait on your hands, critical skills seems to be the only category that would get prioritised and processed quickly, typically in 4 to 8 months, all the other categories take a minimum of 12 months and usually in reality toward 18 to 24 months.. but miracles do happen form time to time Pajojo4, people have had theres come through completely unexpected, sadly not very common though but :fingerscrossed: for you


----------



## ray_mbchb

BRITS_PRP_SA said:


> OK Pajojo4, August 2019 means you may have a bit of a wait on your hands, critical skills seems to be the only category that would get prioritised and processed quickly, typically in 4 to 8 months, all the other categories take a minimum of 12 months and usually in reality toward 18 to 24 months.. but miracles do happen form time to time Pajojo4, people have had theres come through completely unexpected, sadly not very common though but :fingerscrossed: for you


Have there been any miracles in regards to PRP under 26B?


----------



## Dmulembo

Good day all

I did apply for PRP under critical skills on September 2019 the status show apply been received at home affairs on the 02 October 2019,
I try to follow up and they reply my email: Good day



The content of the email is noted,



The application is currently pending with adjudicator.



Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly.



Trusting all to be in order.



Best regards


----------



## ray_mbchb

Dmulembo said:


> Good day all
> 
> I did apply for PRP under critical skills on September 2019 the status show apply been received at home affairs on the 02 October 2019,
> I try to follow up and they reply my email: Good day
> 
> 
> 
> The content of the email is noted,
> 
> 
> 
> The application is currently pending with adjudicator.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Trusting all to be in order.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards



Thanks, keep us posted on the outcome


----------



## Drnl

Hello everybody. 
I did apply for a permanent resident permit 26(b) spouse since april 2017,i tried to contact home affairs via email one year later in april 2018 they said it's under adjudication process.
Last year, august 2019,i contacted them again but i still got the same response:adjudication process.
I did send several email to all those officials but they kept saying my application is under adjudication process.
I've had enough and decided to email the director general on november 2019 who replied and forwarded my email to the very same officials I've been writing to.
A week later i received a phone call from home affairs asking about the validity of my papers,i told them my passport and visa all expired but i managed to get a new passport from my embassy and still have no valid visa,the lady on the phone asked me to email her a copy of my current new passport which i did send to her. On december 2019 i received an email from home affairs, they provided me a reference number and asked me to follow up every 2 weeks,i did phone them twice already with my reference number and they said my apllication has been handed to a second person for verification.
What does it mean, verification?
And my biggest worry is that I'm affraid they are going to reject me for not having a valid visa,can they do that?
This April, it's gonna be like 3 years since i applied and I've been without a valid visa since October 2018.
Can they really reject me after 3 years of waiting? 
CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME UNDERSTAND WHAT'S GOING ON HERE? ANYONE PLEASE!


----------



## ray_mbchb

Drnl said:


> Hello everybody.
> I did apply for a permanent resident permit 26(b) spouse since april 2017,i tried to contact home affairs via email one year later in april 2018 they said it's under adjudication process.
> Last year, august 2019,i contacted them again but i still got the same response:adjudication process.
> I did send several email to all those officials but they kept saying my application is under adjudication process.
> I've had enough and decided to email the director general on november 2019 who replied and forwarded my email to the very same officials I've been writing to.
> A week later i received a phone call from home affairs asking about the validity of my papers,i told them my passport and visa all expired but i managed to get a new passport from my embassy and still have no valid visa,the lady on the phone asked me to email her a copy of my current new passport which i did send to her. On december 2019 i received an email from home affairs, they provided me a reference number and asked me to follow up every 2 weeks,i did phone them twice already with my reference number and they said my apllication has been handed to a second person for verification.
> What does it mean, verification?
> And my biggest worry is that I'm affraid they are going to reject me for not having a valid visa,can they do that?
> This April, it's gonna be like 3 years since i applied and I've been without a valid visa since October 2018.
> Can they really reject me after 3 years of waiting?
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME UNDERSTAND WHAT'S GOING ON HERE? ANYONE PLEASE!



Sorry to hear about your situation... Was there any particular reason why you did not renew your temporary permit? 
As far as I know, you must always be in possession of a valid passport and temporary residence permit.

All the best, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## jollem

The question is are u currently inside South Africa or you are waiting for your PRP out side. If you are in SA and you dont have a valid VISA then you will be EXTREMELY lucky if they dont reject your PRP regardless of how long you have been waiting. 
They clearly state that you must keep your VISA valid at all times.


----------



## Dmulembo

Good day

Hope this message finds you well 
Applied PRP under critical skills but it been now 4 months and one week no result but most of people got they results on 3 to 5 months, to day I call the home affair the lady say it on first quality and I'm must follow up after 2 weeks, how many qualities stage they have?


----------



## omotoeze

*Prp*

Hi.
I applied for a PRP 26(b) spouse on the 6th of July 2017. I have called several times. The usual and only response is under the adjudication process. I sent e-mail to acting DG and he sent e-mail to some officials but replied that the application is under the adjudication. Two weeks ago I called and I was told the application is under the last stage of quality assurance. I called twice yesterday unfortunately I heard two different responses. One person said it has been finalized on Friday 07/01/2020 that I should be expecting the SMS from the vfs. The second person said the application is quality assurance and awaiting acting DG signature and supported her case with the last date the application was worked last as 31/01/2020. I called this morning but to my surprise, I heard another story that the application was worked on last yesterday, 10/02/2020 that the application is under re-adjudication. Three hours later, I heard different things entirely that the application has been in printing since yesterday 10/02/2020.
A year after I submitted my PRP application I completed my Ph.D. in Economics and I have renew my critical visa twice and the current one is about to expire. All my friends that we finished Ph.D. together applied for the critical skill with the certificate and got it in less than 5 months.
I am really confused. Whose response am I to believe?
I need advice and the steps to take.


----------



## jollem

You have really articulated your issue very clearly - like a PhD  . 
DHA doesnt prioritise spousal (26bs) at all. Infact, a lot of them get referred for investigations and this is a black hole with a massive backlog. 

The fact that you now have a critical skills visa has no bearing, at all, on your outstanding PRP because you submitted it under 26b. 

You may want to consider the option to withdraw the current application and submit a new one under 27b - critical skills. This is quick as it take 3 - 5 months. The other disadvantage of a 26b is that you cannot put anyone else under your PRP (for example siblings or parents). Your spouse (God forbid) can also revoke your PRP within 2 years of it being granted. Also I think there is an additional requirement to confirm if the marriage still subsists some years after your PRP is granted. So as you can see 26b is honorous and you should only be for those who do not qualify for 27b.


----------



## ray_mbchb

jollem said:


> You have really articulated your issue very clearly - like a PhD  .
> DHA doesnt prioritise spousal (26bs) at all. Infact, a lot of them get referred for investigations and this is a black hole with a massive backlog.
> 
> The fact that you now have a critical skills visa has no bearing, at all, on your outstanding PRP because you submitted it under 26b.
> 
> You may want to consider the option to withdraw the current application and submit a new one under 27b - critical skills. This is quick as it take 3 - 5 months. The other disadvantage of a 26b is that you cannot put anyone else under your PRP (for example siblings or parents). Your spouse (God forbid) can also revoke your PRP within 2 years of it being granted. Also I think there is an additional requirement to confirm if the marriage still subsists some years after your PRP is granted. So as you can see 26b is honorous and you should only be for those who do not qualify for 27b.


Thanks for your response Jollem, I will reply because I am also in a similar situation

I have to wholly agree with what you said.... :clap2: 

But...Isn't there some sort of 5-year experience requirement before you can apply for 27b?

In my case, I was initially not ready to apply for the CSV.... I needed more documents. Hence i applied for a 26B... Its been 8 months since i submitted.... Not sure if it is worth cancelling my 26B and lodging a new application under 27B.... But if you are saying PRP comes in 5 months via 27B, it sounds like it is, lol 

Im submitting my documents for a 1 year CSV next week.... Saying good bye to my useless 'Relatives permit'


----------



## Dmulembo

Good day all
Why SA home affairs don't give an ID card to permanent residency holders?


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA

Dmulembo said:


> Good day
> 
> Hope this message finds you well
> Applied PRP under critical skills but it been now 4 months and one week no result but most of people got they results on 3 to 5 months, to day I call the home affair the lady say it on first quality and I'm must follow up after 2 weeks, how many qualities stage they have?


I believe there are 3 QA stages..


----------



## Fortune07

Dmulembo said:


> Good day all
> Why SA home affairs don't give an ID card to permanent residency holders?


they do. i got my PR in Feb 2019. applied for ID in March 2019 and got the ID in December 2019.
They don't give foreigners the smart ID they give the greenbook which still states you are a foreign national.

Thanks


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA

Dmulembo said:


> Good day all
> Why SA home affairs don't give an ID card to permanent residency holders?


I too am of the impression they do,

information from DHA on items to submit;

• Form BI-9, completed in black ink
• A certified copy of your Birth certificate
• Two identical, colour photographs (NOT needed at smartcard offices as ID images are captured digitally there however colour photographs are still needed for temporary IDs so take just in case)

If you are a naturalised citizen or a permanent residence permit holder you must also attach the following to your application form:

• Your permanent residency certificate and a copy, which will be certified by Home Affairs
• Form BI-1620, which must be completed at a Home Affairs office
• POSSIBLY MARRIAGE CERT - NOT LISTED ON THE DHA BUT HEARD IT BEEN REQUESTED DURING APPLICATION.


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA

ray_mbchb said:


> Have there been any miracles in regards to PRP under 26B?


Ha, yes very true, literally 1 or 2, but for the most part spousal is a bit of a deep void. I am of the impression that is where a lot of system abuse comes from with fakes and fraudulent applications so they often get investigated to be double'y sure of their authenticity..which obviously equates to even loooonger waits and backlogs.


----------



## Fortune07

ray_mbchb said:


> Thanks for your response Jollem, I will reply because I am also in a similar situation
> 
> I have to wholly agree with what you said.... :clap2:
> 
> But...Isn't there some sort of 5-year experience requirement before you can apply for 27b?
> 
> In my case, I was initially not ready to apply for the CSV.... I needed more documents. Hence i applied for a 26B... Its been 8 months since i submitted.... Not sure if it is worth cancelling my 26B and lodging a new application under 27B.... But if you are saying PRP comes in 5 months via 27B, it sounds like it is, lol
> 
> Im submitting my documents for a 1 year CSV next week.... Saying good bye to my useless 'Relatives permit'



Please i know this is a thread for PR but i was just wondering if someone can help me out. My husband has a relative's visa. he applied for critical skills work visa and it was rejected with following reason

*Section 38 of the immigration act states that it is unlawful for any employer to employ any foreigner in South Africa without the requisite status. Such status must authorize him to be in the Republic and must be consistent with the terms of his employment. Permanent employment maybe offered only to SA citizens and permanent residents.*

His employment letter stated his employment duration as permanent. but the job will be given only after he presents a work visa. do u guys think that was the problem? according to that section 8 he was supposed to have a PR before a permanent job can be offered to him?

We are thinking to appeal. do we appeal? or we ask his employers to amend the employment letter stating employment duration will for as long as his work visa will be valid for?

Please i need urgent response from any one who has experience with this please.

Thanks

Regards,


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA

ray_mbchb said:


> Thanks for your response Jollem, I will reply because I am also in a similar situation
> 
> I have to wholly agree with what you said.... :clap2:
> 
> But...Isn't there some sort of 5-year experience requirement before you can apply for 27b?
> 
> In my case, I was initially not ready to apply for the CSV.... I needed more documents. Hence i applied for a 26B... Its been 8 months since i submitted.... Not sure if it is worth cancelling my 26B and lodging a new application under 27B.... But if you are saying PRP comes in 5 months via 27B, it sounds like it is, lol
> 
> Im submitting my documents for a 1 year CSV next week.... Saying good bye to my useless 'Relatives permit'



Normally there is a 5 year relevant post-qualification experience requirement but I am under the impression this is waived for graduates holders in critical skill, so a Bachelor’s degree, Honours degree, Master’s degree or Doctorate

If you have one of those then would certainly be worth checking up on the accuracy of that and withdrawing your 26B and launching a 27B PRP if its correct.


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA

Fortune07 said:


> Please i know this is a thread for PR but i was just wondering if someone can help me out. My husband has a relative's visa. he applied for critical skills work visa and it was rejected with following reason
> 
> *Section 38 of the immigration act states that it is unlawful for any employer to employ any foreigner in South Africa without the requisite status. Such status must authorize him to be in the Republic and must be consistent with the terms of his employment. Permanent employment maybe offered only to SA citizens and permanent residents.*
> 
> His employment letter stated his employment duration as permanent. but the job will be given only after he presents a work visa. do u guys think that was the problem? according to that section 8 he was supposed to have a PR before a permanent job can be offered to him?
> 
> We are thinking to appeal. do we appeal? or we ask his employers to amend the employment letter stating employment duration will for as long as his work visa will be valid for?
> 
> Please i need urgent response from any one who has experience with this please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards,



Hi Fortune07, Sorry I can't help you directly with this but to save you some time what I do know is this is the best, first port of call for rejected applications / appeals is; 

[email protected]
0124062504

They should be able to shed light and advise best course of action


----------



## Fortune07

BRITS_PRP_SA said:


> Hi Fortune07, Sorry I can't help you directly with this but to save you some time what I do know is this is the best, first port of call for rejected applications / appeals is;
> 
> [email protected]
> 0124062504
> 
> They should be able to shed light and advise best course of action


oh ok thanks. i tried calling, they said number does not exist. i will just write to the email.


----------



## BRITS_PRP_SA

Fortune07 said:


> oh ok thanks. i tried calling, they said number does not exist. i will just write to the email.


I've just had a search round the web for Major and found this slightly different number with that email, 012 406 4552, its few digits different, perhaps that will get you through :fingerscrossed:

Guess the only other option if that doesn't help would be to call the HACC on 0800 60 11 90 and ask for the number? You could also ask them for advise but I feel they probably wouldn't be able to assist very accurately, many people have posted about the lack of consistency of information they receive from HACC..


----------



## ray_mbchb

BRITS_PRP_SA said:


> I've just had a search round the web for Major and found this slightly different number with that email, 012 406 4552, its few digits different, perhaps that will get you through :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Guess the only other option if that doesn't help would be to call the HACC on 0800 60 11 90 and ask for the number? You could also ask them for advise but I feel they probably wouldn't be able to assist very accurately, many people have posted about the lack of consistency of information they receive from HACC..



I've since found out that the switchboard essentially works on a 'log in' system... If staff leave to go on holiday etc the number will when called say 'number does not exist'. However, when they arrive at work and log in the number will work again as per normal.

I've had first-hand experience with this lol


----------



## Dmulembo

With a trade test qualified a skill visa?


----------



## ahb111

Did anyone apply for a birth certificate waiver ?
How long did it take


----------



## Tawdretd

*Any September2019 submission updates?*

there has been silence lately, hope everyone is still winning any updates on submissions made post september 1 2019


----------



## ahb111

Dry-Man said:


> HI,
> 
> What type of Refugee paper you have? 1. Refugee status( 4 years) or Asylum seeker( Three months)?


Refugee status( 4 years) one


----------



## Tawdretd

ahb111 said:


> Refugee status( 4 years) one


well done congrats:clap2:


----------



## Dmulembo

PRP take long now it been 5 months call center keep telling me first quality checking


----------



## Tawdretd

Dmulembo said:


> PRP take long now it been 5 months call center keep telling me first quality checking


Am in same situation, date received at DHA - 2 sept 2019 and every call seems to be in QA

:ranger::ranger:


----------



## Royal201

*Permanent residency*

Hello, please has anyone applied for Or currently hold financially independent permanent residency on this forum?


----------



## Dmulembo

Me too 2 September, and yesterday the call center told me will get the outcome before end of the month


----------



## Lala12121212

I got my CSV today, and was told that you are lucky if you had submitted a permanent contract they would have rejected. And I asked when did it start, the VFS official told me the new rule got into place sometime in December and it applies to both CSV and PRs


----------



## Rad267

*application under 27g*

Has anyone applied for PR as a relative of a permanent resident? My father got a response from DHA confirming he is a PR who was once a citizen. Just wanna know if these applications are faster


----------



## Dmulembo

What is new roles?


----------



## Dmulembo

Me too 2 September, and yesterday the call center told me will get the outcome before end of the month


----------



## B.C.T.

Hey everyone!

I applied for my Permanent residency in early November 2018 ( Nov 6th is when they got out paperwork from VFS)...Escalated it with VFS in early December 2019...still no word...

I am a father of 4 south Africans, all of us on on South African Soil, at this time I have a family visa. 

I applied under a Spousal relationship ( going back and documented to to 2006, first kid in 2007), we did later marry, but that was less than 5 years at the time of application....so we went for the life partner route...but we ARE currently married and registered with the Home office as such... 

I see some have had luck trying e-mails with Home office, does anyone have the e-mail that works to get a reply???


----------



## Dmulembo

They used to replied emails but this year they don't replying anymore to emails, call the call center,


----------



## Dmulembo

The application is pending at 2nd quality assurance


----------



## B.C.T.

Dmulembo said:


> They used to replied emails but this year they don't replying anymore to emails, call the call center,


Thank you for the information...VFS got back to me via e-mail ( but not DHA), they say they have escalated my case....but that was supposed to be escalated on or about December 4th 2019 when I visited the VFS offices in Pretoria.:lalala:

I hope you get your PR soon.


----------



## B.C.T.

BRITS_PRP_SA said:


> Normally there is a 5 year relevant post-qualification experience requirement but I am under the impression this is waived for graduates holders in critical skill, so a Bachelor’s degree, Honours degree, Master’s degree or Doctorate
> 
> If you have one of those then would certainly be worth checking up on the accuracy of that and withdrawing your 26B and launching a 27B PRP if its correct.


This is what I came up with:
https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/PR-critical-skills-waiver.pdf

Seems they allow graduates of South African Universities/ Higher Education to apply With out the five year wait...actually a good idea to keep talent in the RSA...if they can get the visa...

To bad my Bachelors in Science is from the USA.


----------



## victor_2020

Fortune07 said:


> Please i know this is a thread for PR but i was just wondering if someone can help me out. My husband has a relative's visa. he applied for critical skills work visa and it was rejected with following reason
> 
> *Section 38 of the immigration act states that it is unlawful for any employer to employ any foreigner in South Africa without the requisite status. Such status must authorize him to be in the Republic and must be consistent with the terms of his employment. Permanent employment maybe offered only to SA citizens and permanent residents.*
> 
> His employment letter stated his employment duration as permanent. but the job will be given only after he presents a work visa. do u guys think that was the problem? according to that section 8 he was supposed to have a PR before a permanent job can be offered to him?
> 
> We are thinking to appeal. do we appeal? or we ask his employers to amend the employment letter stating employment duration will for as long as his work visa will be valid for?
> 
> Please i need urgent response from any one who has experience with this please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards,


Hi Fortnue, 

Did you manage to appeal and what was the outcome?


----------



## pajojo4life

Good morning people! I will like to give you people some update about my PRP 26(b)Life Partner, I called DHA this morning to inquire about my PRP status and I was told that my PRP application was last worked on 12/03/2020 by the adjudicator and it is waiting for recommendation before it can be move to the next stage which is Quality Assurance. The lady I spoke to this morning was so nice that she explained the stages to me. She said and I quote "Adjudicator has 3 stages and my application is on the last stage and has been worked on, and the application is just waiting for the recommendation for it to move to the next stage which is (QA)". "Quality Assurance also has 3 stages as well". that is the next stage my application will be going if it gets the recommended. so I got a long way to go but I am not worried as of yet. I am positive about it. and my permit is going to expire by July 2020, and I have also put in for a renewal last week.


----------



## ray_mbchb

pajojo4life said:


> Good morning people! I will like to give you people some update about my PRP 26(b)Life Partner, I called DHA this morning to inquire about my PRP status and I was told that my PRP application was last worked on 12/03/2020 by the adjudicator and it is waiting for recommendation before it can be move to the next stage which is Quality Assurance. The lady I spoke to this morning was so nice that she explained the stages to me. She said and I quote "Adjudicator has 3 stages and my application is on the last stage and has been worked on, and the application is just waiting for the recommendation for it to move to the next stage which is (QA)". "Quality Assurance also has 3 stages as well". that is the next stage my application will be going if it gets the recommended. so I got a long way to go but I am not worried as of yet. I am positive about it. and my permit is going to expire by July 2020, and I have also put in for a renewal last week.


They tell me the exact same thing every time lol 'Last stage of adjudication' I've been waiting 6 months since they told me that....

But don't lose hope, I only submitted my application in July 2019... You have a better chance than me. Best of luck!


----------



## pajojo4life

ray_mbchb said:


> They tell me the exact same thing every time lol 'Last stage of adjudication' I've been waiting 6 months since they told me that....
> 
> But don't lose hope, I only submitted my application in July 2019... You have a better chance than me. Best of luck!



I submitted my application in August 2019. Just keep the hope alive, we will get it bro.


----------



## Drnl

I submitted on april 2017,and they sill tell me about adjudicator and recommendation stories lol...


----------



## Dmulembo

Last week I did call them and the guy told me my application move from quality QA and it wait for a decision then going for printing, I'm must wait 2 weeks, the same day I called again then lady said my application still by QA2 call us after week, and yesterday the lady said the application still at QA and it been work out on the 11th of February 2020.

Im tied I will never call, just get ready to renew my skills visa in September


----------



## pajojo4life

omotoeze said:


> Hi.
> I applied for a PRP 26(b) spouse on the 6th of July 2017. I have called several times. The usual and only response is under the adjudication process. I sent e-mail to acting DG and he sent e-mail to some officials but replied that the application is under the adjudication. Two weeks ago I called and I was told the application is under the last stage of quality assurance. I called twice yesterday unfortunately I heard two different responses. One person said it has been finalized on Friday 07/01/2020 that I should be expecting the SMS from the vfs. The second person said the application is quality assurance and awaiting acting DG signature and supported her case with the last date the application was worked last as 31/01/2020. I called this morning but to my surprise, I heard another story that the application was worked on last yesterday, 10/02/2020 that the application is under re-adjudication. Three hours later, I heard different things entirely that the application has been in printing since yesterday 10/02/2020.
> A year after I submitted my PRP application I completed my Ph.D. in Economics and I have renew my critical visa twice and the current one is about to expire. All my friends that we finished Ph.D. together applied for the critical skill with the certificate and got it in less than 5 months.
> I am really confused. Whose response am I to believe?
> I need advice and the steps to take.





Have you gotten your PRP?


----------



## pajojo4life

Drnl said:


> Hello everybody.
> I did apply for a permanent resident permit 26(b) spouse since april 2017,i tried to contact home affairs via email one year later in april 2018 they said it's under adjudication process.
> Last year, august 2019,i contacted them again but i still got the same response:adjudication process.
> I did send several email to all those officials but they kept saying my application is under adjudication process.
> I've had enough and decided to email the director general on november 2019 who replied and forwarded my email to the very same officials I've been writing to.
> A week later i received a phone call from home affairs asking about the validity of my papers,i told them my passport and visa all expired but i managed to get a new passport from my embassy and still have no valid visa,the lady on the phone asked me to email her a copy of my current new passport which i did send to her. On december 2019 i received an email from home affairs, they provided me a reference number and asked me to follow up every 2 weeks,i did phone them twice already with my reference number and they said my apllication has been handed to a second person for verification.
> What does it mean, verification?
> And my biggest worry is that I'm affraid they are going to reject me for not having a valid visa,can they do that?
> This April, it's gonna be like 3 years since i applied and I've been without a valid visa since October 2018.
> Can they really reject me after 3 years of waiting?
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME UNDERSTAND WHAT'S GOING ON HERE? ANYONE PLEASE!



Probably you should just try to renew your old permit. Maybe they are looking and hoping for you to submit for renewal. You can do that and send the receipt to Director General with a motivation explaining your case,it might work for you. it works for someone on this forum but it was an appeal.


----------



## Dmulembo

Hi all home affairs close or still working?
If anyone call or email them?


----------



## pajojo4life

Dmulembo said:


> Hi all home affairs close or still working?
> If anyone call or email them?




DHA is partially closed for non-essential services. They are only providing essential services for the likes of ID's, Death Certificate and Birth Certificates during the lockdown. Everything other thing is on hold for now.


----------



## Dmulembo

Okay thank you


----------



## Dmulembo

https://www.sanews.gov.za/south-africa/home-affairs-outlines-measures-deal-immigration


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Good day family I just join this group. Please advice me is the home affairs working in the level 4 of this lockdown. Further, will they handle PRP applications? I applied for PRP27b on 19/12/2019 and no response yet.

Regards
MicB


----------



## Dmulembo

They will open on 30 July 2020,
I did apply my PRP 27 September 2020 nothing


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Dmulembo do you mean 2019 or what eish why July? Is it also true they working from home?


----------



## Dmulembo

Yes mean 2019
I don't know why 31st July 2020, they don't work from home, they are open every days only for local people


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Ok Dmulembo, let's pray and see whilst waiting hopefully there will be positive news for us. Please keep me posted incase of reopening. Regards Michael


----------



## Dmulembo

I mean 2019, I don't kwow why 31st July


----------



## Dmulembo

Hi hopefully everyone is OK,


----------



## dasjessy

boakyeyiadommichael said:


> Good day family I just join this group. Please advice me is the home affairs working in the level 4 of this lockdown. Further, will they handle PRP applications? I applied for PRP27b on 19/12/2019 and no response yet.
> 
> Regards
> MicB


I have applied on 17/12/2019. I Have recently sent an email and will make further calls to enquire about how far is the process. Will keep you posted


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Hi disjessy 
Is the call center working now? Any updates on your PR?

MicB


----------



## dasjessy

*Not that good*



boakyeyiadommichael said:


> Hi disjessy
> Is the call center working now? Any updates on your PR?
> 
> MicB


I called Joyce who is in charge of PRP applications, they are currently adjudicating applications but due to lockdown restriction are unable to give an update of the process. We have to wait until the 31st of July and/or when to country moves to level 2.


----------



## Dmulembo

VISA APPLICATION AND ADJUDICATION

During the lockdown, the Department is not receiving or adjudicating applications for visas and for permanent residence permits.

Foreign nationals whose visas expired after 15 February 2020 may reapply for their respective visas or relevant visa exemptions while in the Republic immediately after the lockdown has been lifted. They will not be required to apply for authorisation to remain in the country (Good Cause/ Form 20).

Foreign nationals whose visas expired after 15 February 2020 who had scheduled appointments on dates which fall within the lockdown period should reschedule their appointments to an available date after the lockdown has been lifted.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

dasjessy,thank you. It's good of they are doing adjudication. The level two might be next month I guess? Not easy oo....


----------



## Dmulembo

Hi guys how are you? Hope every one is good and safety,
Vfs open on the 1st of July only for collections, stay safe with your family


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Dmulembo, thanks a lot. They are opened for collection only with online booking. Any information about adjudication of permits? My PR is stucked since last year, any hope soon?


----------



## Dmulembo

Try to email this lady, I did email her last month she said they are busy with adjudication, I'm must wait until when Vfs open, [email protected]


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Dmulembo, thanks will do that. Regards Michael


----------



## Dmulembo

Okay pleasure she the only one replied to the email


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Dmulembo,she responded that I must wait after lockdown, I thinks it's the home affairs who are on the lockdown now. Any further updates from your side?


----------



## Dmulembo

This was her or his last email 
Good day

VFS will call you once the outcome is at their office,

Regards


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Dmulembo

Let's pray they open ending of this month or mid, its confusing now.


----------



## Dmulembo

They will open on the 31st of July, but I'm not sure if collection open, only new application will start end of the month


----------



## EL Capitan

Dmulembo said:


> They will open on the 31st of July, but I'm not sure if collection open, only new application will start end of the month


Looks like Collection is open... They sent me a link via sms to book for an appointment to collect my wife's visitor visa.


----------



## Dmulembo

That good it mean home affairs they doing adjudication


----------



## Minsu

Dmulembo said:


> They will open on the 31st of July, but I'm not sure if collection open, only new application will start end of the month


They didn't say they would start taking an application at the end of this month.


----------



## Anitatraveloutside

boakyeyiadommichael said:


> Dmulembo,she responded that I must wait after lockdown, I thinks it's the home affairs who are on the lockdown now. Any further updates from your side?


It seemed that the 31st will open on July, but the confirmation cannot be spoken because Coronavirus has left everyone unattended.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@Minsu,they will open and they open to work,so let's hope so guys. Else we might also start going to court.....


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

I collected my critical skills visa today waiting for my PR.. almost 7 months now since application....


----------



## Dmulembo

Hi all
to day I received sms saying your application has been forwarded to Pretoria OC


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Dmulembo
Wow this looks great, when was your application received I remember you applied on the 17/12/2019 I applied on the 19 and application received 7/01/2019, please keep posted regarding the outcome. I am praying for you.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Dmulembo received 7/02/2020 sorry


----------



## Dmulembo

Applied in August 29th 2019 and received at Pretoria on 2nd October 2019


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Dmulembo thanks for updating me, what skills do you have? I hold a PhD from SA....


----------



## Dmulembo

No I have a National diploma in electrical engineering from SA university, this year I will finish Btch


----------



## victor_2020

boakyeyiadommichael said:


> I collected my critical skills visa today waiting for my PR.. almost 7 months now since application....


When did you submit your application, did you have a permanent contract from employer ?


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@victor_2020, I applied on the 19 March 2020 for the critical skills without a contract letter. I used my PhD certificate and I was given a one year permit. I am also waiting for my PR that I applied earlier, I hope this helps..


----------



## victor_2020

Thank you, I thought you were renewing it


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@victor_2020

My first application since I have also applied for a PR..


----------



## Dmulembo

Hi all I got my PR to day, but my name and Surname they swap it


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@Dmulembo
Congratulations. So in all how far did it take for processing? Sorry for your name change my advice is try and amend it when applying for the ID. How soon are you applying for the ID?


----------



## Dmulembo

They keep the original they told me come back when they are open, they give copy they said I can use copy


----------



## Dmulembo

How to apply for name rectification?
Must I go to vfs or must I do it online? If it online can someone help me with the process pls


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@Dmulembo, I have no idea please check the department of home affairs I think there is a form to fill to make amendments..


----------



## sobodla

Has any who applied this year collected their critical skills PRP? I applied in February trying to gauge when I can expect my outcome.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@sobodla, when was your application received? I also applied 2019 December no response yet..


----------



## sobodla

@boakyeyiadommichael Applied on the 3rd received at DHA on the 7th of February 2020 staus hasnt changed since then. Do keep us posted if there is movement on yours.


----------



## Dmulembo

December must wait at least other 2 months, because I did apply my one September 2019 and received on 2 October 2019 at Pretoria. And the outcome result last week friday


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@Dmulembo thank you,have you applied for the ID? How long do you hear it takes afterwards?


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@sobodla status hasn't changed since December here too, let's pray...


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

boakyeyiadommichael said:


> @Dmulembo thank you,have you applied for the ID? How long do you hear it takes afterwards?


DHA right now only processes ID applications submitted BEFORE lockdown.

Current status is new ID COLLECTION ONLY. No new ID application will be taken.

No idea when DHA will resume taking new ID applications for the moment.


----------



## Dmulembo

I didn't apply for ID yet, I'm waiting for VFS to open for rectification, because they did swap my name and surname


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@Dmulembo, good to hear please keep us posted on what happens afterwards...thanks.


----------



## ForwardAll

Hi guys,

So they have extended visa validity to 31 October 2020.

This is really unfair, other institutions like banks don't care as they have blocked accounts. My friend's employer has used this as an excuse to fire him. Temporary visas have expired with no PRP outcome


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

[email protected] 31/10/2020 for visa extension do we really need this? What about we those who submitted? Are they really doing adjudication? This is totally not fair,and too much to bear...


----------



## B.C.T.

Dmulembo said:


> I didn't apply for ID yet, I'm waiting for VFS to open for rectification, because they did swap my name and surname


O Lard' I was just about to send you my congratulations and that happens to you.


----------



## B.C.T.

ForwardAll said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So they have extended visa validity to 31 October 2020.
> 
> This is really unfair, other institutions like banks don't care as they have blocked accounts. My friend's employer has used this as an excuse to fire him. Temporary visas have expired with no PRP outcome


If they extended validity it is still valid for the PRP. I am in exactly that situation...applied for PRP on November 1, 2018...was hoping to change my very limiting Relatives Visa to 11(6) while awaiting the outcome for the PRP.

If I had my accounts blocked I would take the gazetted information and make a visit to the main branch in your area...that is not correct, and indeed unfair.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@B.C.T.
Did you applied for 27b PRP?


----------



## Dmulembo

But collection still open, that mean they are doing adjudication,

But we must wait until end month because the minister said :I am happy to announce that the Department will review this extension from 31st July 2020 to 31st October 2020. I will be signing a Government Gazette to amend the Regulations to provide for this in a short while but definitely before the 31st July 2020.


----------



## sobodla

@Dulembo what was the issue date written on your PRP cerificate, Pre or post initial lockdown?


----------



## Dmulembo

8/july/2020


----------



## B.C.T.

boakyeyiadommichael said:


> @B.C.T.
> Did you applied for 27b PRP?


I applied on 26(b) as the spouse of a South African.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@B.C.T, I heard the spousal PRP takes a little time 18 to 24 months from the previous reading.


----------



## B.C.T.

Dmulembo said:


> But collection still open, that mean they are doing adjudication,
> 
> But we must wait until end month because the minister said :I am happy to announce that the Department will review this extension from 31st July 2020 to 31st October 2020. I will be signing a Government Gazette to amend the Regulations to provide for this in a short while but definitely before the 31st July 2020.


Yes we will have to wait. 

Then the question is, if this comes to pass, will VFS/ DHA accept renewals? 

Is this likely extension just to help with the backlog like with drivers license, and VFS will be open? Or will they remain in the same status as now, closed to new applications?


----------



## B.C.T.

boakyeyiadommichael said:


> @B.C.T, I heard the spousal PRP takes a little time 18 to 24 months from the previous reading.


Yes and possibly longer now with lock down...either way it is an unreasonable amount of time.

That is why I was hoping to change my current Relatives Visa to a 11(6) visa so I could participate in society...as it stands now I can not get a drivers license ( my USA one remains valid thankfully), change money at OR Tambo, have employment, etc. They will let me open a bank account, but why?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

B.C.T. said:


> Y..... They will let me open a bank account, but why?


So that you can transfer your money from US and spend it here in SA. But if you want to make any money by working here, no, thanks.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@Dmulembo 8/07/2020, means there is hope for those who submitted earlier. Let's keep hoping.


----------



## B.C.T.

a4xiaoxiami said:


> So that you can transfer your money from US and spend it here in SA. But if you want to make any money by working here, no, thanks.


Unfortunately true. I hope that will change in the near future, but I am optimistic in nature.eace:


----------



## Dmulembo

Vfs will start accepting new caplications tomorrow?
They are quite


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@Dmulembo tomorrow friday? Wow I looks like things are becoming normal..


----------



## Dmulembo

No don't accept


----------



## pajojo4life

My 11(6) permit expired on the of 7 July 2020 and on the of 8 July 2020 I wrote few people at DHA and nobody replied to my mail, so fast forward to on the 28 of July 2020. I started to get SMS that they have made a decision and now my outcome is with vsf. I have an appt on the 12 August 2020. I hope for the best possible outcome. I applied for renewal a month after I returned from my home country because our police clearance is only valid for 3 months and 1 month has gone already. And I didn't want to write for that 60 days to apply. I applied for the renewal even though I was having 4 months remaining on my current permit at the time. Come to think of it, it is one of the decisions I took if not, I would have been stressing on when they will start accepting new application. Also, My PRP 26B is going to be 1 year this month since I submitted my application.

Application for XXXXXXXXXXXXX has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 09 Mar 2020.
Application for XXXXXXXXXXXXX has been forwarded to DHA on 10 Mar 2020
Application for XXXXXXXXXXXXX has been received at DHA on 12 Mar 2020
Application for XXXXXXXXXXXXX has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 28 Jul 2020
Application for XXXXXXXXXXXXX has been forwarded to VFS on 29 Jul 2020
Dear XXXXXXXXXXXXX your Application has been received at the Visa Facilitation Centre on 30 Jul 2020 and is ready for collection.


----------



## B.C.T.

Pajojo,

Congratulations on the 11(6) renewal...lets hope DHS clears some of the 26(B) backlogs. Still waiting to see if they open up VFS for new applications, or only extend visa yet again.


----------



## pajojo4life

This is the reply I got today when I inquiry about my PRP 26(B) Life Partner status...

Good Morning XXXXXX

The content of the email is noted,

Kindly note the the country is on lockdown and Home Affairs only provides limited services. Permanent Residence is not one of the services being offered during lockdown. Your matter will be attended to as soon as the office is open.

Trusting all to be in order. Best regards


----------



## pajojo4life

B.C.T. said:


> Pajojo,
> 
> Congratulations on the 11(6) renewal...lets hope DHS clears some of the 26(B) backlogs. Still waiting to see if they open up VFS for new applications, or only extend visa yet again.



For me I don't think that VFS will start to collect application soon but I hope and pray they start soon because most of my friends permit have already starting to get expired one after the other. Actaully told them to sumit for renewal the same time i did, they were saying that it is too early and they have time.


----------



## Dmulembo

They said will open 31 October 2020


----------



## Dmulembo

ssued Directions, in line with the National State of Disaster Regulations, extending the validity period of legally issued visas which expired during the lockdown period to 31 October 2020.

The Directions extend the initial validity period from 31 July 2020 to 31 October 2020. This means that lawfully issued visas which expired from 15 February and during the period of the lockdown are deemed to be valid until the end of October 2020.

Holders of such visas are permitted to remain in the country under the conditions of their visas until 31 October 2020. Those wishing to be repatriated to their countries within this period can depart without being declared undesirable persons.

The refugee reception offices throughout the county remain closed. VFS offices are open only by appointment for collection of outcomes on applications which were made before the lockdown.

Minister Motsoaledi is also inviting the public and stakeholders to make written comments on the South African Citizenship Act Draft Amendment Regulations published on 24 July 2020 in the Gazette.

The Draft Regulations relate to Sections 4 (3) and 5 (1) of the South African Citizenship Act. The Amendment Sections were passed by Parliament in 2010 and came into operation on 1 January 2013.

Written submissions can be sent to the Legal Services Division on or before 30 August 2020 to this email address: [email protected]

Enquiries on the Draft Regulations can be directed to Adv. Tsietsi Sebelemetja at 012 406 4271.

The Directions and Draft Regulations can be accessed via the following links:

Disaster Management Act: Measures to prevent and combat the spread of Coronavirus COVID-19 in Home Affairs: Amendment

South African Citizenship Act: Regulations: Draft: Comments invited


Enquiries:
Siya Qoza, ‪082 898 1657 (spokesperson for the Minister of Home Affairs)
David Hlabane, ‪071 342 4284 (media manager for the Department of Home Affairs)


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@pajojo4life
Do you the PR now or only the permit, please advice...


----------



## pajojo4life

boakyeyiadommichael said:


> @pajojo4life
> Do you the PR now or only the permit, please advice...


No info yet on my PRP status


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Good day family any latest information from home affairs regarding PR? It looks quite now,I am still counting months now, I am going to the 9th months now without a PR, it seams employers need my PR and PhD for job. I am stucked. This people are not helping at all....


----------



## terryZW

boakyeyiadommichael said:


> Good day family any latest information from home affairs regarding PR? It looks quite now,I am still counting months now, I am going to the 9th months now without a PR, it seams employers need my PR and PhD for job. I am stucked. This people are not helping at all....


What category did you apply under?


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@terryZW, 27b oo critical skills...any updates..?


----------



## terryZW

boakyeyiadommichael said:


> @terryZW, 27b oo critical skills...any updates..?


9 months is somewhat long for critical skills but no need to panic considering there was a total lockdown during the process, which is unusual. However, you can be relatively confident you'll get a response (positive or negative) in the next few months, maybe weeks. A lot of people on the Facebook group have been receiving outcomes in the past few days meaning there's now movement at DHA.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@terryZW, thanks I look forward to that..


----------



## pajojo4life

I have collected a positive outcome for my 11(6) permit renewal today. Now awaiting for the outcome of my PRP. I hope I get it sooner..


----------



## SisyB

Good day family, thank you all for the postings. They have been really helpful. I am in a similar situation. I submitted my application for my 27b critical skills PR last year in October and the tracking message has been reading “received at DHA” since the 22 of October 2019. This is almost 10 months down the road and the status is still the same. I know that they are probably under staffed and hence work might be moving at a slower pace. But considering they are not receding any new such application, I had hoped to hear something by now. The email I got on the group for enquiries ([email protected]) bounced back. Is there any other way I can communicate with DHA to find out the current status of my application?


----------



## pajojo4life

SisyB said:


> Good day family, thank you all for the postings. They have been really helpful. I am in a similar situation. I submitted my application for my 27b critical skills PR last year in October and the tracking message has been reading â€œreceived at DHAâ€� since the 22 of October 2019. This is almost 10 months down the road and the status is still the same. I know that they are probably under staffed and hence work might be moving at a slower pace. But considering they are not receding any new such application, I had hoped to hear something by now. The email I got on the group for enquiries ([email protected]) bounced back. Is there any other way I can communicate with DHA to find out the current status of my application?




Hello, you send messages to the email address, here is her correct email address: [email protected]. I have wrong Joyce multi times but she has never responded to my message, you can write [email protected], I am absolutely sure that she will respond to your messages because she has replied to my messages twice within a week. You can also try to write Joyce and Tebogo at the same time, maybe you will get lucky and both of them or one of them will respond to your mail.


----------



## SisyB

Thank you for your help with the contacts. I have emailed both and now it’s the waiting game. I Hope they respond with good news of some progress Of some sort.


----------



## sobodla

@pajojo4life did you get any new information on your application on following up besides the standard response of "PRP Is not a service we are currently offering under current level of lockdown"


----------



## pajojo4life

sobodla said:


> @pajojo4life did you get any new information on your application on following up besides the standard response of "PRP Is not a service we are currently offering under current level of lockdown"




This is the reponse I got when I sent message to Tebogo.

Good day

As you are aware, the country is on lockdown and Home Affairs only provides limited services. Permanent Residence is not one of the services being offered during lockdown. Your matter will be attended to as soon as the office is open.


----------



## Dmulembo

Level 2 they will open or they will going to open only on 31 October 2020?


----------



## B.C.T.

Dmulembo said:


> Level 2 they will open or they will going to open only on 31 October 2020?


That is the big question...my hopes had been dashed before...:ranger:


----------



## pajojo4life

B.C.T. said:


> That is the big question...my hopes had been dashed before...:ranger:



For me, I believe that they will resume work on a full capacity on this level 2. but you and I know fully well how slow DHA is. Let just wait and see how things will turn out in the next couples of days.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

They are playing with our heart, some jobs prefer the PR to critical skills permit...


----------



## Dmulembo

My job they want ID, but I can't apply for ID because my Surname been swap with name,
Retification only when Vfs start accepting new application


----------



## Qoonlay

To the glory of God ....Its with great pleasure i inform you all my PR was approved after picking it up today... thanking God for his mercies endure forever.. Thanking all group members for thier support and advice all through the journey

I applied under the 26a(General worker visa) category on 24th october 2019 

I wish those expecting their outcomes Goodluck and success


----------



## B.C.T.

Qoonlay said:


> To the glory of God ....Its with great pleasure i inform you all my PR was approved after picking it up today... thanking God for his mercies endure forever.. Thanking all group members for thier support and advice all through the journey
> 
> I applied under the 26a(General worker visa) category on 24th october 2019
> 
> I wish those expecting their outcomes Goodluck and success


:clap2: It is good to hear these tidings.


----------



## B.C.T.

Dmulembo said:


> My job they want ID, but I can't apply for ID because my Surname been swap with name,
> Retification only when Vfs start accepting new application


Hopefully soon!


----------



## B.C.T.

pajojo4life said:


> For me, I believe that they will resume work on a full capacity on this level 2. but you and I know fully well how slow DHA is. Let just wait and see how things will turn out in the next couples of days.



Yes the wait is a tremendous stress on the soul...it would still be nice to get a 11(6) application submitted while I wait, and wait for the PR. You were very wise to get your visa extension submitted before lock down...that must take some stress of you and your loved ones.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@Qoonlay, you applied in October and it was accepted when (November)? Please clarify this for me and congratulations.. we pray for our time..


----------



## pajojo4life

B.C.T. said:


> Yes the wait is a tremendous stress on the soul...it would still be nice to get a 11(6) application submitted while I wait, and wait for the PR. You were very wise to get your visa extension submitted before lock down...that must take some stress of you and your loved ones.




Yes I was very lucky, I didnt want to take any chances with DHA, I had 4 months plus left before i submitted my application.


----------



## rabeshi2020

Dear all,

Reading numerous messages here; I am amazed as to how members each other. I wished I found this forum earlier.

My PR was rejected last year April on the basis of the DHA indicating that I submitted a fradulent police clearance certificate from my home country. This was indeed, adjudicated wrongly. My PRP category is the Extra Ordinary skills. I obtained my MSc and completed my PhD this July (this year) in South Africa.

After receiving the rejection letter, I approached my Embassy and explained my ordeal. I requested them to issue a support letter clarifying the status of my Police character certificate to support the appeal process -- which they did. I used all supporting information to lodge an appeal. I applied before the mandated 10 working days.

Since April last year till date, I am yet to receive feedback on my appeal process. Phones calls to the DHA helpline has yielded no fruits.

Could anyone suggest what I should do?


----------



## Dmulembo

You can email, but for now they will tell you the country is in lockdown


----------



## pajojo4life

rabeshi2020 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Reading numerous messages here; I am amazed as to how members each other. I wished I found this forum earlier.
> 
> My PR was rejected last year April on the basis of the DHA indicating that I submitted a fradulent police clearance certificate from my home country. This was indeed, adjudicated wrongly. My PRP category is the Extra Ordinary skills. I obtained my MSc and completed my PhD this July (this year) in South Africa.
> 
> After receiving the rejection letter, I approached my Embassy and explained my ordeal. I requested them to issue a support letter clarifying the status of my Police character certificate to support the appeal process -- which they did. I used all supporting information to lodge an appeal. I applied before the mandated 10 working days.
> 
> Since April last year till date, I am yet to receive feedback on my appeal process. Phones calls to the DHA helpline has yielded no fruits.
> 
> Could anyone suggest what I should do?





You should have submitted a new application instead of appealing. The new application would have been better and you will get a quick outcome than the appeal because appeal takes forever.


----------



## rabeshi2020

@pajojo4life,

True, I agree. I thought the process would have been expedited. Not sure what to do at the moment. It is draining.


----------



## rabeshi2020

@Dmulembo,

I will explore that option. Which email would you recommend?


----------



## Dmulembo

[email protected]


----------



## SisyB

Hi everyone, I emailed Tebogo on the 14th of this month but I haven’t heard back. Is there another Chanel or maybe a contact number to directly call. I applied for the PRP 27b last year but no news yet. Should I be worried?


----------



## sobodla

Emailed last week wednesday, no response also


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Guys Tobago don't respond to emails. Any updates about level 2 for us regarding Adjudication?


----------



## RudMuk

Hello everyone is it possible to renew the spousal permit and submit the 11(6) at the same time ?


----------



## ajd777

Hello all,

First off, thank you for this thread. I have read through it and it has been very valuable. I have a question which I am hoping someone can help me with.

My wife is a South Africa citizen and I am looking to apply under 26(b) for PRP. We have been common-law married since 2013 (for 7 years), but in 2017 we officially got married. So in other words, we have only been legally married for 3 years, but we have been legally common-law for 7 years. We can prove this because we have filed joint tax returns since 2013 in Canada (our home country).

My question is, would this meet the eligiblity of 26(b) PRP? Would we be considered married 5 years? Or would they only look at the fact we got married 3 years ago and deny us? Should we just wait until the 5 year marriage mark to be safe?

Thanks a lot,
Adam


----------



## terryZW

ajd777 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First off, thank you for this thread. I have read through it and it has been very valuable. I have a question which I am hoping someone can help me with.
> 
> My wife is a South Africa citizen and I am looking to apply under 26(b) for PRP. We have been common-law married since 2013 (for 7 years), but in 2017 we officially got married. So in other words, we have only been legally married for 3 years, but we have been legally common-law for 7 years. We can prove this because we have filed joint tax returns since 2013 in Canada (our home country).
> 
> My question is, would this meet the eligiblity of 26(b) PRP? Would we be considered married 5 years? Or would they only look at the fact we got married 3 years ago and deny us? Should we just wait until the 5 year marriage mark to be safe?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> Adam



Unfortunately this is one of the silly things DHA does. You now have to wait for the 5 year marriage mark.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

ajd777 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First off, thank you for this thread. I have read through it and it has been very valuable. I have a question which I am hoping someone can help me with.
> 
> My wife is a South Africa citizen and I am looking to apply under 26(b) for PRP. ....


26(b) is not a priority anyway. It usually takes at least 24 months -36 months to get PR even before Covid-era.

If you can, go through Critical Skills route. It only takes about 6 months.

They want young professionals with certain skills, not someone just a spouse of a citizen/PR holder.


----------



## ajd777

terryZW said:


> Unfortunately this is one of the silly things DHA does. You now have to wait for the 5 year marriage mark.


Bummer but not surprised. I figured that. Oh well. What's 2 more years...


----------



## ajd777

a4xiaoxiami said:


> 26(b) is not a priority anyway. It usually takes at least 24 months -36 months to get PR even before Covid-era.
> 
> If you can, go through Critical Skills route. It only takes about 6 months.
> 
> They want young professionals with certain skills, not someone just a spouse of a citizen/PR holder.


Yeah this is what I have read. Unfortunately I don't qualify under the critical skills  Wish I did.


----------



## Dmulembo

Good day all
Anyone know when Vfs will open again for new application?


----------



## Dmulembo

Hi
Vfs open for temporary visa only


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Hi all? Is the vfs call center working now..


----------



## Dmulembo

Yes it work now I did talk to them to day


----------



## RudMuk

Hello all what does it mean if they tell the application is pending with the adjudicator and they will monitor the finalisation accordingly?Is it a good sign?


----------



## jollem

It means nothing. A few days after u submit the application it gets assigned to an adjudicator. So to say its pending is really meaningless unless if they could tell how far the adjudicator is - but they dont. Next time when you call, ask them to check when was the last time the file was worked on - that they can tell you.


----------



## RudMuk

Thank you so it means l must keep pushing.I got the response via email.Call centre you hold for hours no response.


----------



## jollem

Yaa I know its painful to wait. But one day you will get your good news


----------



## RudMuk

Thank you for the comforting words Jollem.


----------



## sobodla

Any latest collections. 2020 PRP Applicants anything as yet?


----------



## jollem

Eish it's rough boss. Submitted May 2019 for PRP and still waiting. Relative category


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

Things are quite oo, I submitted December 2019, nothing yet. We thought the exceptional skills won't delay, as at now it looks they are treating all equal.


----------



## jollem

if you applied via critical skills you were just unlucky that the lockdown disturbed things. Otherwise those are the priority PRPs and will be on the first batches to come out.


----------



## boakyeyiadommichael

@jollem I applied through exceptional skills oo, any hope for me? The year has almost ended oo.


----------



## SisyB

RudMuk said:


> Thank you so it means l must keep pushing.I got the response via email.Call centre you hold for hours no response.


Evening, what email address did you use for the enquiry? I submitted my critical skills PR application last year October and the tracking status hasn’t changed since it was received at home affairs.


----------



## RudMuk

SisyB said:


> Evening, what email address did you use for the enquiry? I submitted my critical skills PR application last year October and the tracking status hasn’t changed since it was received at home affairs.





SisyB said:


> Evening, what email address did you use for the enquiry? I submitted my critical skills PR application last year October and the tracking status hasn’t changed since it was received at home affairs.


Good day
I used [email protected].


----------



## SisyB

RudMuk said:


> Good day
> I used [email protected].


Thank you sis much


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Does anyone have any idea when DHA will start taking new PR applications? I know they are busy updating critical skills list. At least the President said so during his recent speech.

So if DHA finishes the update, it will certainly open up for new PR applications.


----------



## terryZW

Not sure if they're going to make any major alterations to the published one but this was the last known draft.


----------



## jollem

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Does anyone have any idea when DHA will start taking new PR applications? I know they are busy updating critical skills list. At least the President said so during his recent speech.
> 
> So if DHA finishes the update, it will certainly open up for new PR applications.


 The fact that PRP are not open yet has nothing to do with the updating of critical skills list as Critical skills is just one category out of many other avenues to PRP (e.g. Financially independent, relatives, Business people etc). The reason PRPs are still not open is because they are introducing DHA services incrementally in phases as part of the risk based approach in managing the covid-19 pandemic.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

jollem said:


> The fact that PRP are not open yet has nothing to do with the updating of critical skills list as Critical skills is just one category out of many other avenues to PRP (e.g. Financially independent, relatives, Business people etc). The reason PRPs are still not open is because they are introducing DHA services incrementally in phases as part of the risk based approach in managing the covid-19 pandemic.


----------



## SisyB

RudMuk said:


> Good day
> I used [email protected].


Hi RudMuk, this email address is bouncing back. Giving me a delivery failure. Is there another email address I can use? 😌


----------



## sobodla

[email protected]


----------



## Desmond 91

RudMuk said:


> Thank you so it means l must keep pushing.I got the response via email.Call centre you hold for hours no response.


Hi, may I please have the email address that you used to follow up on your application. Thank you in advance


----------



## RudMuk

[email protected]
You can try it that way.


----------



## ediwatt001

Hi guys. The call center is up and running again. I called today and I was told that the PR application (spousal category) submitted October 2017 is at the quality assurance stage. 🤞


----------



## jollem

ediwatt001 said:


> Hi guys. The call center is up and running again. I called today and I was told that the PR application (spousal category) submitted October 2017 is at the quality assurance stage. 🤞


Thanks for updating us. All the best.


----------



## Desmond 91

ediwatt001 said:


> Hi guys. The call center is up and running again. I called today and I was told that the PR application (spousal category) submitted October 2017 is at the quality assurance stage. 🤞


----------



## Desmond 91

Hi, i also emailed them and I received the same response. What is quality assurance stage and how many more stages do we have after that one? May i also have the helpline number that you called. Thanks in advance


----------



## terryZW

Desmond 91 said:


> Hi, i also emailed them and I received the same response. What is quality assurance stage and how many more stages do we have after that one? May i also have the helpline number that you called. Thanks in advance


That's the generic answer you get from them when your application is still being processed. It means they are checking your documents. There are a few quality assurance stages and processing times vary so it doesn't mean much really. It could be done in a month or a year.


----------



## Desmond 91

Hi, i also emailed them and I received the same response. What is quality assurance stage and how many more stages do we have after that one? May i also have the helpline number that you called. Thanks advance


terryZW said:


> That's the generic answer you get from them when your application is still being processed. It means they are checking your documents. There are a few quality assurance stages and processing times vary so it doesn't mean much really. It could be done in a month or a year.


year 🙆🏾‍♂️


----------



## terryZW

Desmond 91 said:


> Hi, i also emailed them and I received the same response. What is quality assurance stage and how many more stages do we have after that one? May i also have the helpline number that you called. Thanks advance
> 
> year 🙆🏾‍♂️


Spousal PRP are not prioritised. 2-3 years processing time is normal, 4-5 years is not unheard of. Most of that time is spent in quality assurance.


----------



## Desmond 91

It’s not spousal. It’s Critical Skills PRP


----------



## terryZW

Desmond 91 said:


> It’s not spousal. It’s Critical Skills PRP


Turnaround time must be quicker then. Just keep following up. Quality Assurance > Adjudication > Printing > Signing


----------



## Desmond 91

Sure thanks


----------



## RudMuk

Good day l also checked with the call centre and l was also told that its at quality assurance it was last worked on in September its PRP Spousal Nov 2018.It seems they are all there and its surprising.


----------



## sobodla

I also followed up with the call centre. My application is also stuck in the same place it was a month ago. Currently they issuing November, Mine is probably two more month away (February applicant). Kinda get the feeling that following up doesnt help the process in anyway, they process on FIFO, unless they are issues with the application requiring further verification causing it to fall behind its batch. I will be more patient now and wait up.


----------



## terryZW

sobodla said:


> I also followed up with the call centre. My application is also stuck in the same place it was a month ago. Currently they issuing November, Mine is probably two more month away (February applicant). Kinda get the feeling that following up doesnt help the process in anyway, they process on FIFO, unless they are issues with the application requiring further verification causing it to fall behind its batch. I will be more patient now and wait up.


I don’t think FIFO applies with DHA. I know someone who applied in September last year, also with graduate waiver and similar documentation as I did but I applied in March and got it when they opened (printed date is in July). They are still waiting. It’s worth following up although I personally never did. That usually gets things moving faster.


----------



## jollem

terryZW said:


> I don’t think FIFO applies with DHA. I know someone who applied in September last year, also with graduate waiver and similar documentation as I did but I applied in March and got it when they opened (printed date is in July). They are still waiting. It’s worth following up although I personally never did. That usually gets things moving faster.


Just curious. Does a critical skills undegrad degree from UNISA qualify for graduate waiver. Suppose you get it through UNISA while based in SA. Would you also get a graduate waiver if you get a UNISA degree but based and writing outside SA?


----------



## terryZW

jollem said:


> Just curious. Does a critical skills undegrad degree from UNISA qualify for graduate waiver. Suppose you get it through UNISA while based in SA. Would you also get a graduate waiver if you get a UNISA degree but based and writing outside SA?


I’d also be curious to know. My colleague got his PR via graduate waiver off a UNISA degree but he was already based in SA. Not sure if it makes a difference but I don’t think it should because UNISA is a South African institution.


----------



## mk2020

Hello Guys, 
greetings to you all. I applied for PRP under 27(B) in February this year. Yesterday I followed up with the call centre and I was told that my application is at the second quality assurance. Is anyone familiar with this stage? How long does it take to move from this stage?. Thanks


----------



## RudMuk

Any news anyone mine is still at 1st quality assurance.I checked today.


----------



## Shaikh87

Called yesterday and got response that its in decision stage i have applied under critical skills, any idea how long will it take


----------



## SisyB

Hello everyone. I also emailed and things have been moving on my side since then. The decision was made after a week of emailing and I have a collection appointment set for this week.


----------



## Shaikh87

SisyB said:


> Hello everyone. I also emailed and things have been moving on my side since then. The decision was made after a week of emailing and I have a collection appointment set for this week.


When did you apply?


----------



## SisyB

I applied in October last year


----------



## Matthewr

SisyB said:


> I applied in October last year


Hey SisyB please let us know the outcome once you collect the visa. Btw. were you emailing [email protected] ?


----------



## tkUser

They take hours to respond their calls, but it's good to follow up on the progress. I called them yesterday and they said mine is at the PRINTING stage. I applied last year in November. I hope it goes quick from there.


----------



## krrish.ram

hi, what is the call center number which we can enquire about the status. thanks.


----------



## tkUser

krrish.ram said:


> hi, what is the call center number which we can enquire about the status. thanks.


I used 0800 601 190 from their website Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION , and I think the number is zero rated.


----------



## RudMuk

SisyB said:


> Hello everyone. I also emailed and things have been moving on my side since then. The decision was made after a week of emailing and I have a collection appointment set for this week.


Woooow good for you ,.you are done with this waiting journey


tkUser said:


> I used 0800 601 190 from their website Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION , and I think the number is zero rated.


Yes it is zero rated its a toll free line.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

tkUser said:


> They take hours to respond their calls, but it's good to follow up on the progress. I called them yesterday and they said mine is at the PRINTING stage. I applied last year in November. I hope it goes quick from there.


How many hours did you wait until someone answered your call? I tried 1.5 hours one time without any success.


----------



## RudMuk

They are responding these days you may hold for 30-40 mins.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

tkUser said:


> They take hours to respond their calls, but it's good to follow up on the progress. I called them yesterday and they said mine is at the PRINTING stage. I applied last year in November. I hope it goes quick from there.


Is the printing also part of the quality assurance? Please update us or how many quality assurance do we have?


----------



## shadyecho419

I called in for my PRP application, which I submitted in Mid Feb 2020, and after 40 minutes of waiting I was served. It's in the Quality assurance stage.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Is the printing also part of the quality assurance? Please update us or how many quality assurance do we have?


No. Printing is the second stage to the last. Then the letter (and permit, if approved) will be signed off by DHA director general (or its authorized person). Then it will be sent to VFS where you applied for PRP.

So if you are at printing stage, the decision on whether to approve or refuse your application has already been made. All the followings are just administrative procedures. So it won't take long for you to know the result.

Good luck!


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

a4xiaoxiami said:


> No. Printing is the second stage to the last. Then the letter (and permit, if approved) will be signed off by DHA director general (or its authorized person). Then it will be sent to VFS where you applied for PRP.
> 
> So if you are at printing stage, the decision on whether to approve or refuse your application has already been made. All the followings are just administrative procedures. So it won't take long for you to know the result.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the update dear, per experience how long does it take from printing to receive the outcome?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Thanks for the update dear, per experience how long does it take from printing to receive the outcome?


Should be a few weeks under usual circumstances. You can try DHA's 800 toll-free number in 2 weeks if there is no collection notice to you.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Should be a few weeks under usual circumstances. You can try DHA's 800 toll-free number in 2 weeks if there is no collection notice to you.


Thanks so much. Quality assurance delays oo. Does it means quality assurance is always up to the 4th before decision, printing and signing....and collection of outcome?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Quality Assurance - Adjudication - Printing - Signature. There might be different stages within quality assurance phase, but I am not sure about it.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Quality Assurance - Adjudication - Printing - Signature. There might be different stages within quality assurance phase, but I am not sure about it.


Ok good to hear. Eish this thing is long oo, if I understand it means after submission it goes for adjudication..then quality assurance..then back to adjudication where decision is made..and then printing...signiture..outcome. The quality assurance delay things and the rest seams to be quicker or?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

My best guess: 1 Quality assurance (initial decision); 2 Adjudication (second opinion, if consistent with initial decision, then moves on; if not, sent back to quality assurance for review); 3 Printing; 4 Signature.

1 and 2 takes most of the time, beside waiting time (due to backlog, waiting for your documents to be reviewed takes most time, usually months). After 1 and 2, it's more procedural.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

a4xiaoxiami said:


> My best guess: 1 Quality assurance (initial decision); 2 Adjudication (second opinion, if consistent with initial decision, then moves on; if not, sent back to quality assurance for review); 3 Printing; 4 Signature.
> 
> 1 and 2 takes most of the time, beside waiting time (due to backlog, waiting for your documents to be reviewed takes most time, usually months). After 1 and 2, it's more procedural.


I remember when I sent my PR I was told after months it has been adjudicated. Afterwards 1st and second, third and fourth quality assurance. Now waiting....I wonder..


----------



## SisyB

Hello everyone. I just got my PR. What a relief. Thanks for your support.


----------



## RudMuk

Congratulations SisyB.We are also hoping to get ours soon


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Congrats, SisyB!! Would you please give us a summary of your whole application timeline? Such as when did you apply, what category did you apply and when did you get the permit in the end.

Meet you at the ID book application thread. It is another uphill battle there waiting for you.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

SisyB said:


> Hello everyone. I just got my PR. What a relief. Thanks for your support.


When did you apply dear? Kindly update us and the quality assurances you went through. All in all the timelines dear.


----------



## SisyB

I made the 27b PRP application on the 18th of October last year and since then I waited and there was no movement on the visa tracking sight. The tracking status remained at application received at DHA office on the 22nd of
October 2019 for slightly over a year. The status only started changing a few days after I called and emailed [email protected]. I got the decision made, printed and decision sent and received to VFS Johannesburg within a week. The only delay I experienced after that was getting the collection appointment date as the earliest slot I could get was a week later. 
So here I am, pleased and thankful to God that I got a favorable decision.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

C


SisyB said:


> I made the 27b PRP application on the 18th of October last year and since then I waited and there was no movement on the visa tracking sight. The tracking status remained at application received at DHA office on the 22nd of
> October 2019 for slightly over a year. The status only started changing a few days after I called and emailed [email protected]. I got the decision made, printed and decision sent and received to VFS Johannesburg within a week. The only delay I experienced after that was getting the collection appointment date as the earliest slot I could get was a week later.
> So here I am, pleased and thankful to God that I got a favorable decision.


Congratulations I am so happy for you. We pray for same outcome in Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## Thalinda

terryZW said:


> I don’t think FIFO applies with DHA. I know someone who applied in September last year, also with graduate waiver and similar documentation as I did but I applied in March and got it when they opened (printed date is in July). They are still waiting. It’s worth following up although I personally never did. That usually gets things moving faster.


Hi there. Can you please tell me what documents you submitted with the graduate waiver. Where does one get the actual waiver if there is such a thing.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> C
> 
> 
> Congratulations I am so happy for you. We pray for same outcome in Jesus name, Amen.


Good day family and successful outcomes of late? It looks quite are they still issuing PRP's? I am in 1year now since application without outcome.


----------



## jollem

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Good day family and successful outcomes of late? It looks quite are they still issuing PRP's? I am in 1year now since application without outcome.


I went to collect a TRV recently and I saw some people ahead of me collecting PRPs. Obviously I do not know when they applied or their categories but I saw people collecting.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

jollem said:


> I went to collect a TRV recently and I saw some people ahead of me collecting PRPs. Obviously I do not know when they applied or their categories but I saw people collecting.


DHA has not resumed taking any PRP applications yet since the lockdown started in March. It won't take any PRP applications until next year.

With such a high unemployment rate and dire economy outlook, PRP will definitely be pushed aside until absolutely necessary to re-open the immigration gate.

The only one category that is desired by the government and the public is that of critical skills. It is a very good leading indicator.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Yest


a4xiaoxiami said:


> DHA has not resumed taking any PRP applications yet since the lockdown started in March. It won't take any PRP applications until next year.
> 
> With such a high unemployment rate and dire economy outlook, PRP will definitely be pushed aside until absolutely necessary to re-open the immigration gate.
> 
> The only one category that is desired by the government and the public is that of critical skills. It is a very good leading indicator.


Yet our critical skills is almost a year now without response. I don't understand this, December to December, God help us.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Yest
> 
> Yet our critical skills is almost a year now without response. I don't understand this, December to December, God help us.


Even critical skills is not a priority for the moment because the covid has changed a lot of things. 

The DHA is updating it's critical skills list, now. To be honest, I don't think DHA will resume taking PRP applications until that is finished. When it is finished, you will see a much shorter list than the current one.

You should consider yourself lucky then if it is the case. Many people who have the same skills as you do might never be able to apply for PR through this route again in future. 

Moreover, if the government turns rouge, it can ask the parliament to change the immigration act amendments in retrospect, which means they can toss out any applications they haven't finalized and let you reapply it under the new regulations (criteria). 

It happened before, not in South Africa, but in Canada. You can google it yourself.


----------



## RudMuk

Lets stay positive and trust that all will be well with us and our applications.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Do your best, and get prepared for the worst, to be exact. 

And, more importantly, live your life.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Even critical skills is not a priority for the moment because the covid has changed a lot of things.
> 
> The DHA is updating it's critical skills list, now. To be honest, I don't think DHA will resume taking PRP applications until that is finished. When it is finished, you will see a much shorter list than the current one.
> 
> You should consider yourself lucky then if it is the case. Many people who have the same skills as you do might never be able to apply for PR through this route again in future.
> 
> Moreover, if the government turns rouge, it can ask the parliament to change the immigration act amendments in retrospect, which means they can toss out any applications they haven't finalized and let you reapply it under the new regulations (criteria).
> 
> It happened before, not in South Africa, but in Canada. You can google it yourself.


To reapply is not possible. We paid for PRP at the right time without any law. Proposing a new one with our existing application will bring in more court issues. They should try that at all....


----------



## Mam'Malinga

Hi everyone

I collected a positive PRP (using the critical skills visa) outcome today. I applied in October 2019 and issue date is 25 Nov 2020. I only started following up on the call centre at the beginning of November 2020. They take time to answer but eventually take the call and tell you where exactly the application is.

Next step....ID application!!


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Mam'Malinga said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I collected a positive PRP (using the critical skills visa) outcome today. I applied in October 2019 and issue date is 25 Nov 2020. I only started following up on the call centre at the beginning of November 2020. They take time to answer but eventually take the call and tell you where exactly the application is.
> 
> Next step....ID application!!


Congratulations dear. Go for the green book eish so all in all 14 months for PR?


----------



## Mam'Malinga

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Congratulations dear. Go for the green book eish so all in all 14 months for PR?


Thank you Michael. Yes it has been a long wait. I am glad it is over.


----------



## Dmulembo

When Vfs will start accepting PR application? I been waiting for refication of my PR now 5 months, I stacking I can't travel


----------



## pajojo4life

Good morning ladies and gentlemen,

I called DHA today being 07 Dec 2020, and I was told that my PRP (26)b Life Partner application was last worked on the 27 August 2020 and it is awaiting recommendations. I submitted the application August 2019. Before now the last time the application was last worked on was 12 March 2020 before the pandemic and it was at that time with adjudicator and it is waiting for recommendation before it can be move to the next stage which is Quality Assurance.

Now the question is what kind of recommendation is it still waiting for the second time after they last worked on it this August, what is the difference between the month of March awaiting recommendations and this month of August awaiting recommendations?

Please I need your input or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## sobodla

pajojo4life said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> I called DHA today being 07 Dec 2020, and I was told that my PRP (26)b Life Partner application was last worked on the 27 August 2020 and it is awaiting recommendations. I submitted the application August 2019. Before now the last time the application was worked was March before the pandemic and it was at that time with adjudicator and it is waiting for recommendation before it can be move to the next stage which is Quality Assurance.
> 
> Now the question is what kind of recommendation is it still waiting for the second time after they last worked on it this August, what is the difference between the March awaiting recommendations and the of mouth of August awaiting recommendations?
> 
> Please I need your input or suggestions. Thanks


Applications normally goes through 3 quality stages (processing stages) before printing of the PRP or the rejection letter which ever the case might be. Yours sounds like its had finisged two stages and now pending at stage three where the supervisor has to make a decision to grant or not to grant


----------



## pajojo4life

sobodla said:


> Applications normally goes through 3 quality stages (processing stages) before printing of the PRP or the rejection letter which ever the case might be. Yours sounds like its had finisged two stages and now pending at stage three where the supervisor has to make a decision to grant or not to grant



Thank you very much for the info… it was kind of confusing to me..


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

sobodla said:


> Applications normally goes through 3 quality stages (processing stages) before printing of the PRP or the rejection letter which ever the case might be. Yours sounds like its had finisged two stages and now pending at stage three where the supervisor has to make a decision to grant or not to grant


I was told mine was in the 4th quality assurance last week what does it mean then?


----------



## sobodla

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> I was told mine was in the 4th quality assurance last week what does it mean then?


Its siting with the DG to sign off. A decision has been made on it.


----------



## sobodla

sobodla said:


> Its siting with the DG to sign off. A decision has been made on it.


Printing stage


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

sobodla said:


> Printing stage


Wow that will be great oo. I haven't heard anything yet though I didn't know we had 4th quality. May God shower his blessings on me to get a successful outcome.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

sobodla said:


> Printing stage


Wow that will be great oo. I haven't heard anything yet though I didn't know we had 4th quality. May God shower his blessings on me to get a successful outcome.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Pearl Teekay said:


> This is what happened when I followed up, was told it was in the 4th quality assurance in September 2020, then awaiting final assessment (For a month), then printing in close to month-end of November. Then early December dispatched to VFS.
> 
> So it took 2,5 months from 4th quality stage to printing, just be patient and keep following up via emails and phone calls


Thanks dear, was it under critical skills PRP? It look slow then..


----------



## Eusoph SA

Good morning dear friends. Is there anyone who has received their PRP outcome under 26(b) in 2020? Could you please share your experiences. Warm regards.


----------



## Geobon

Hi guys, I applied for PRP 26b in my home country since June 2019, it was adjudicated around January 2020. I contacted the adjudicator around mid October to enquire about the outcome since I didn't hear from them since January. He told me the application has been processed and dispatched to the place I applied. Its been almost 3months and still nothing. Has anyone been through this before? I just don't know what to do.


----------



## EugeneKc

Hello guys, I applied for prp under my spouse in may 2018. Till now nothing. My last response from them says 4 December was at the 4th quality assurance stage. Anyone please tell me from there how long to wait still.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Th


EugeneKc said:


> Hello guys, I applied for prp under my spouse in may 2018. Till now nothing. My last response from them says 4 December was at the 4th quality assurance stage. Anyone please tell me from there how long to wait still.


This 4th quality thing is an issue ooh, almost all of us have been there. I am there since November and still counting. Hmmm


----------



## EugeneKc

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Th
> 
> This 4th quality thing is an issue ooh, almost all of us have been there. I am there since November and still counting. Hmmm


Yoooo, we hope for the best. It's been a long journey


----------



## ski-guy

ady1976 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I applied for my permanent residence based on a spousal relationship and this was submitted to DHA in Durban in July 2013.
> 
> Was originally told that this process can take 24-36 months but also seen some of the updates stating that there is a lot of work being done on backlogs, are any of you experiencing this?
> 
> My current permit tracking says Code 103: Processing at Head Office, again any idea what that means in terms of timescales?
> 
> Any advice appreciated!
> 
> Ad


Spousal PRs can take a long time to process - there are examples of people waiting 5 years or more. We also had the same issue of waiting a couple of years and I managed to get it expedited by writing (complaining) to the (then) Minister of Home Affairs and the Director-General (this was 3 years ago).


----------



## sobodla

Any new PRP collections this year


----------



## Hlatli

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> I was told mine was in the 4th quality assurance last week what does it mean then?


Hi Michael,

Seeing your post gives me some glimmer of hope...Its 2021...have you followed up pr received any feedback or received response or change in status...


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Hlatli said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Seeing your post gives me some glimmer of hope...Its 2021...have you followed up pr received any feedback or received response or change in status...


Hi dear no movement and I am very confused. I received an email yesterday 14th January that my PRP is still at the 4th quality from November....


----------



## Hlatli

4th Quality🤔 whatever that means. I just followed up on mine ...sent email to the DDG and DG to request help....and was told its third quality stage...Guess will be patient and follow up in two weeks time...A bit frustrating. Submitted in May 2018...tracking on VFS all it says revived by DHA...Anyway..someone said best remedy is patience but hey the sleepless nights and the waiting anxiety...sooo sad. Thanks for your response...keep us posted...and so will I.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Hlatli said:


> 4th Quality🤔 whatever that means. I just followed up on mine ...sent email to the DDG and DG to request help....and was told its third quality stage...Guess will be patient and follow up in two weeks time...A bit frustrating. Submitted in May 2018...tracking on VFS all it says revived by DHA...Anyway..someone said best remedy is patience but hey the sleepless nights and the waiting anxiety...sooo sad. Thanks for your response...keep us posted...and so will I.


Ok i will do that accordingly. I wonder the number of quality assurance we have, hmmmm.


----------



## Desmond 91

Don’t lose hope, i collected mine on Wednesday. I submitted my application on 9 March 2020. Emailed DHA on 4 Novevember and they said it was 3rd stage quality assurance. Called on 7 December and they said it was on 5th stage quality assurance stage. They said i should check in 2 or 3 weeks. Called again on 28 December and they said my application was ready i should check at VFS. Got Notification on 7 January that my application was ready for collection at VFS. On 13 January I collected my PRP. It was issued out on 18 December according to the stamp on the permit. All the best and God bless y’all.


----------



## Eusoph SA

Desmond 91 said:


> Don’t lose hope, i collected mine on Wednesday. I submitted my application on 9 March 2020. Emailed DHA on 4 Novevember and they said it was 3rd stage quality assurance. Called on 7 December and they said it was on 5th stage quality assurance stage. They said i should check in 2 or 3 weeks. Called again on 28 December and they said my application was ready i should check at VFS. Got Notification on 7 January that my application was ready for collection at VFS. On 13 January I collected my PRP. It was issued out on 18 December according to the stamp on the permit. All the best and God bless y’all.


Congratulations . Is your PR, under CSV , or spouse?


----------



## Desmond 91

Critical Skills


----------



## sobodla

Thanks Desmond for the update. This gives us hope, that we might be getting our results soon as well.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Desmond 91 said:


> Don’t lose hope, i collected mine on Wednesday. I submitted my application on 9 March 2020. Emailed DHA on 4 Novevember and they said it was 3rd stage quality assurance. Called on 7 December and they said it was on 5th stage quality assurance stage. They said i should check in 2 or 3 weeks. Called again on 28 December and they said my application was ready i should check at VFS. Got Notification on 7 January that my application was ready for collection at VFS. On 13 January I collected my PRP. It was issued out on 18 December according to the stamp on the permit. All the best and God bless y’all.


Wow, congratulations. That was very fast oo, what might be delaying us, was your application on critical skills, did you use any agent for assistance?


----------



## Desmond 91

Critical skills, I did not use any agent. If possible try to call DHA. Each time I called or emailed, my application would move to the next stage. Average time before someone picks up at DHA is 40 minutes


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Desmond 91 said:


> Critical skills, I did not use any agent. If possible try to call DHA. Each time I called or emailed, my application would move to the next stage. Average time before someone picks up at DHA is 40 minutes


Thanks Desmond, this days I mostly call 1hour and no one picks the call. I wonder you are very lucky which office did you apply?


----------



## Desmond 91

Durban but I called Home affairs Pretoria


----------



## sobodla

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Thanks Desmond, this days I mostly call 1hour and no one picks the call. I wonder you are very lucky which office did you apply?


Mine was picked exactly after 1hr 11min. Was told the same update from last year.
"There is no decision/ outcome for your application as yet ........ it will be sent to Vfs as soon as it it is ready" 

I never bothered to ask the quality stage but after reading Desmond's update I will call again this coming week. Applied in February.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Desmond 91 said:


> Durban but I called Home affairs Pretoria


I heard DURBAN is among the best place to apply for PRP and not Port Elizabeth. My application took almost a month to get to home affairs. Confusing


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

sobodla said:


> Mine was picked exactly after 1hr 11min. Was told the same update from last year.
> "There is no decision/ outcome for your application as yet ........ it will be sent to Vfs as soon as it it is ready"
> 
> I never bothered to ask the quality stage but after reading Desmond's update I will call again this coming week. Applied in February.


When is the decision then and quality, these terms are known by them. I applied December 2019.


----------



## Geobon

Good New Guys! 

I applied for PRP 26b in Nigeria, on 18th June 2019. I got a tracking number from VFS in Nigeria which was pretty much useless as when my application got to the SA adjudicator, they'll change the reference number anyways. 

In November 2019, the Adjudicator called to interview my wife, and kinda assured her that we'd get the outcome before the end of January 2020. We were elated, but January 2020 came and went... Still nothing. We started disturbing them with calls and emails they'll only respond to my wife's( she's a lawyer). March 2020 came so fast, and Corona virus dampened everything. 

They weren't attending to calls or emails concerning PRP application. We called the adjudicator around October 2020, and he was surprised to know that we still don't have the outcome. He gave us the email address of one Mr Frank, and he told us that the application with reference number: **** (being the new reference number) has been processed and dispatched. This was in November 2020. We were happy and patiently waiting. At this point I was waiting for the application to get to Nigeria, so I can go there and collect as I am currently in SA on a TRV. Until I came across a post here from 2017 on this forum and the circumstance matched my situation. The applicant had to hire an attorney which I wouldn't need to, as my wife is same. 

The attorney was able to chase for about 6months to be able to get the new reference number since he applied in London (which I now have) armed with these details, they went to the provincial managers office to check and in 3 minutes his PRP was in front of him. However, his PRP journey was about 2years and 8 months. I drew inspiration from his story, and rang the provincial manager's office. They confirmed on January 14th 2021 that my PRP certificate was with them, so we went the day after to collect. On getting there, I found out my PR was granted on the 9th of September 2020. Making my 26b PRP journey a total of 15 months. 

Conclusion : 
My long write up is to actually inspire someone that applied outside SA and has been waiting forever without any news for over 15 months. Chances are your outcome is sitting at the provincial managers office collecting dusts. Pay them a visit, with your fingers crossed 🤞. The provisional manager's office is most likely not gonna send it to your home country where you applied, as mine sat there for over 4 months without any form of communication from them. Hope it helps someone someday. Goodluck Guys!


----------



## pajojo4life

Geobon said:


> Good New Guys!
> 
> I applied for PRP 26b in Nigeria, on 18th June 2019. I got a tracking number from VFS in Nigeria which was pretty much useless as when my application got to the SA adjudicator, they'll change the reference number anyways.
> 
> In November 2019, the Adjudicator called to interview my wife, and kinda assured her that we'd get the outcome before the end of January 2020. We were elated, but January 2020 came and went... Still nothing. We started disturbing them with calls and emails they'll only respond to my wife's( she's a lawyer). March 2020 came so fast, and Corona virus dampened everything.
> 
> They weren't attending to calls or emails concerning PRP application. We called the adjudicator around October 2020, and he was surprised to know that we still don't have the outcome. He gave us the email address of one Mr Frank, and he told us that the application with reference number: **** (being the new reference number) has been processed and dispatched. This was in November 2020. We were happy and patiently waiting. At this point I was waiting for the application to get to Nigeria, so I can go there and collect as I am currently in SA on a TRV. Until I came across a post here from 2017 on this forum and the circumstance matched my situation. The applicant had to hire an attorney which I wouldn't need to, as my wife is same.
> 
> The attorney was able to chase for about 6months to be able to get the new reference number since he applied in London (which I now have) armed with these details, they went to the provincial managers office to check and in 3 minutes his PRP was in front of him. However, his PRP journey was about 2years and 8 months. I drew inspiration from his story, and rang the provincial manager's office. They confirmed on January 14th 2021 that my PRP certificate was with them, so we went the day after to collect. On getting there, I found out my PR was granted on the 9th of September 2020. Making my 26b PRP journey a total of 15 months.
> 
> Conclusion :
> My long write up is to actually inspire someone that applied outside SA and has been waiting forever without any news for over 15 months. Chances are your outcome is sitting at the provincial managers office collecting dusts. Pay them a visit, with your fingers crossed 🤞. The provisional manager's office is most likely not gonna send it to your home country where you applied, as mine sat there for over 4 months without any form of communication from them. Hope it helps someone someday. Goodluck Guys!



I applied 26b in South Africa since August 2019 and I am still waiting for mine.. congratulations man. I am happy for you


----------



## Geobon

pajojo4life said:


> I applied 26b in South Africa since August 2019 and I am still waiting for mine.. congratulations man. I am happy for you


Thanks Pajojo, the process is emotionally draining though but u'd get there. Just hang in. Cheers


----------



## Hlatli

Desmond 91 said:


> Don’t lose hope, i collected mine on Wednesday. I submitted my application on 9 March 2020. Emailed DHA on 4 Novevember and they said it was 3rd stage quality assurance. Called on 7 December and they said it was on 5th stage quality assurance stage. They said i should check in 2 or 3 weeks. Called again on 28 December and they said my application was ready i should check at VFS. Got Notification on 7 January that my application was ready for collection at VFS. On 13 January I collected my PRP. It was issued out on 18 December according to the stamp on the permit. All the best and God bless y’all.


Congratulations...👏👏Desmond....so the 5th quality assurance took about 2 or 3 weeks. I wrote email last week was told 3rd quality assurance..told received email they said pending 5th quality assurance...however assurances they have like Eskomoad shedding☹. What is 5th quality assurance...Guess will check on 1Feb or 8th feb just and prep myself for another wait...
Atleast your story had a good outcome...gives us hope...that eventually....


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

This quality assurance thing, I hear different categories of PRP have own number of quality assurance. For instance, spousal 8 quality, and critical skills 4 quality assurance. Any clue about this?


----------



## EugeneKc

Spousal has 8?????? Yoooooooo and they say mine is still at 4 since 2018.


----------



## Hlatli

EugeneKc said:


> Spousal has 8?????? Yoooooooo and they say mine is still at 4 since 2018.


🥺🥺🥺 eight for real...Yoh.....


----------



## Don247

I applied March 2020. Still waiting


----------



## Don247

Does anyone know which step comes first?
Quality assurance or adjudication? 
Because the last time I checked with them, they said it was pending with adjudicator


----------



## FRANCIS KOJO BENYAH

So I got an email that my PR application which I applied for in July 2018 is at 3rd Quality Assurance stage.What does this mean? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## jollem

FRANCIS KOJO BENYAH said:


> So I got an email that my PR application which I applied for in July 2018 is at 3rd Quality Assurance stage.What does this mean? Can anyone help me out?


You got an email just for that update? did they just send you the email or you enquired and they responded via email?


----------



## Dikini32

Good day All. 

I applied for PRP last year 2020. My application was received at DHA 24th of January 2020.

I got response saying my application is at fourth quality assurance. 

Anybody knows what is means? 

Thank you.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Dikini32 said:


> Good day All.
> 
> I applied for PRP last year 2020. My application was received at DHA 24th of January 2020.
> 
> I got response saying my application is at fourth quality assurance.
> 
> Anybody knows what is means?
> 
> Thank you.


Try to ask the person at the other end of your phone line. Ask nicely and be patient. Maybe you will know quicker and more accurate than you do it from here.

Don't forget to share the info. if possible.


----------



## timz85

Hi All,

I applied for PRP critical skills last year 11 March 2020.
I have called the DHA contact center, they have been saying the application was sent for printing on 14 January 2020.
My question is how long does the printing stage take? It's now 2 weeks already the status on VFS has not changed.
My visa 11.6 is expiring beginning of March 2021. I am currently working on renewing it.

Thank you


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

timz85 said:


> ....
> My question is how long does the printing stage take? It's now 2 weeks already the status on VFS has not changed.
> My visa 11.6 is expiring beginning of March 2021. I am currently working on renewing it.
> 
> Thank you


After the decision is printed out, it has to be signed off by Minister or his authorized person. Then it will be sent out to VFS, where you applied for it.

A text message/email will be sent to you for collection.

Usually, it won't take long for the decision to get to you. A few more weeks, I guess.

Good luck!


----------



## timz85

a4xiaoxiami said:


> After the decision is printed out, it has to be signed off by Minister or his authorized person. Then it will be sent out to VFS, where you applied for it.
> 
> A text message/email will be sent to you for collection.
> 
> Usually, it won't take long for the decision to get to you. A few more weeks, I guess.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you, I was hoping to get the decision before renewing my current visa


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

timz85 said:


> Thank you, I was hoping to get the decision before renewing my current visa


You will probably get it by the end of February.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

timz85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for PRP critical skills last year 11 March 2020.
> I have called the DHA contact center, they have been saying the application was sent for printing on 14 January 2020.
> My question is how long does the printing stage take? It's now 2 weeks already the status on VFS has not changed.
> My visa 11.6 is expiring beginning of March 2021. I am currently working on renewing it.
> 
> Thank you


Great, yours was too quick to get here. I submitted since December 2019 no outcome did you apply with a PhD? Kindly update us further if it's out.


----------



## Eusoph SA

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Great, yours was too quick to get here. I submitted since December 2019 no outcome did you apply with a PhD? Kindly update us further if it's out.


Dear folks. I am a PR holder, I wish to know if it is possible for a 20 year old child, who is my dependent, to apply for Relative Permit, while on a 90 days Visitor'Visa in the Republic of South Africa. Or this is only applicable to minors under 18 and spouses?


----------



## Eusoph SA

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Great, yours was too quick to get here. I submitted since December 2019 no outcome did you apply with a PhD? Kindly update us further if it's out.


Dear folks. I am a PR holder, I wish to know if it is possible for a 20 year old child, who is my dependent, to apply for Relative Permit, while on a 90 days Visitor'Visa in the Republic of South Africa. Or this is only applicable to minors under 18 and spouses?


----------



## timz85

a4xiaoxiami said:


> You will probably get it by the end of February.


Application for XXXXXX has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 01 Feb 2021.

Hopefully it's a positive outcome


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Congratulat


timz85 said:


> Application for XXXXXX has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 01 Feb 2021.
> 
> Hopefully it's a positive outcome


Congratulations dear, when did you apply?


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Eusoph SA said:


> Dear folks. I am a PR holder, I wish to know if it is possible for a 20 year old child, who is my dependent, to apply for Relative Permit, while on a 90 days Visitor'Visa in the Republic of South Africa. Or this is only applicable to minors under 18 and spouses?


Hi dear, I think it will work for relative permit, but for a direct PR I am not sure. Also, check the written on the visitor the conditions on it will assist you to decide...thanks


----------



## steller

Dikini32 said:


> Good day All.
> 
> I applied for PRP last year 2020. My application was received at DHA 24th of January 2020.
> 
> I got response saying my application is at fourth quality assurance.
> 
> Anybody knows what is means?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi ,

In which branch you had applied ? Can you please share the contact number where you tried ?


----------



## steller

Desmond 91 said:


> Don’t lose hope, i collected mine on Wednesday. I submitted my application on 9 March 2020. Emailed DHA on 4 Novevember and they said it was 3rd stage quality assurance. Called on 7 December and they said it was on 5th stage quality assurance stage. They said i should check in 2 or 3 weeks. Called again on 28 December and they said my application was ready i should check at VFS. Got Notification on 7 January that my application was ready for collection at VFS. On 13 January I collected my PRP. It was issued out on 18 December according to the stamp on the permit. All the best and God bless y’all.


Hi,
Congratulations !! It gives us some hope.

Can you please share me the e-mail id or contact number that you tried ?
Thanks !


----------



## timz85

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Congratulat
> 
> 
> Congratulations dear, when did you apply?


Congratulations not yet, I still have to collect the outcome hopefully it's a positive outcome.

I applied 11 March 2020


----------



## rive_boy

timz85 said:


> Application for XXXXXX has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 01 Feb 2021.
> 
> Hopefully it's a positive outcome





timz85 said:


> Congratulations not yet, I still have to collect the outcome hopefully it's a positive outcome.
> 
> I applied 11 March 2020


Mine went to printing on the 15th of January, but nothing yet.


----------



## sobodla

Printing times wont be the same depending on what they are printing i.e Rejection Letter or the Certificate.


----------



## pajojo4life

Hello friend, I need help in answering some questions. My gal/life partner emailed Tebogo Ledwaba at DHA this morning 04 Feb 2021 to inquire about my PRP 26(b) Life Partner status and here is the reply from T. Ledwaba as fellow: 

"Good day,

The content of the email is noted, The application is currently pending at 1st quality assurance stage.

Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly.

Trusting all to be in order.

Best regards
Tebogo Ledwaba".

I then called DHA Customer Care immediately and I was told that my PRP application was last worked on 27 August 2020 by an adjudicator and waiting for recommendation to before it can be sent to Quality Assurance stage.

Now my question is why are my getting 2 different answers from DHA officials and who should believe?

Can someone try to explain to me what is really going on?

It is kind of confusing to me because they all use the same system at DHA to check applicant application. Thank you guys.


----------



## RudMuk

Good day l also got the same response email fron Tebogo says 1st quality assurance but Call centre says its with adjudicator awaiting recommendation and it was last worked on in September 2020.Its quite confusing.


----------



## sobodla

From my experience updates via telephone seem to be consistent, I want to believe they are more accurate than email as sometimes they just send generic responses when enquiring via email. In any case at 1st quality stage there is still a long way to go keep following up but expecting outcome soon will be far fetched.


----------



## EugeneKc

I got a reply to say your application is in process and is awaiting final assessment. Anyone with any idea what this means. Early December last ear they said quality assurance stage 4. My application is prp based on spousal and I applied 2018 may


----------



## Don247

Does adjudicating stage come before quality assurance when processing prp applications?


----------



## db29

Hi, 

My application for 26(B) says it was received at the DHA on the 4th Feb 2020 but I haven't heard back. When I tried calling Home Affairs they said they are backlogged and to try again in June.

Do you think this is reasonable and should my application show a different stage?

Thanks!


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

db29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My application for 26(B) says it was received at the DHA on the 4th Feb 2020 but I haven't heard back. When I tried calling Home Affairs they said they are backlogged and to try again in June.
> 
> Do you think this is reasonable and should my application show a different stage?
> 
> Thanks!


Reasonable? You should consider yourself lucky to be able to submit the application for Permanent Residency before the lockdown. DHA has suspended taking any PRP application ever since indefinitely and there is no plan to reopen it anytime soon.

Even it is before the Covid era, it is not un-common for a 26(b) applicant to wait years before a result comes out.

To be hones, your spouse is not their priority. Critical skills are. And DHA does not even open the PRP application for them, yet. So...


----------



## db29

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Reasonable? You should consider yourself lucky to be able to submit the application for Permanent Residency before the lockdown. DHA has suspended taking any PRP application ever since indefinitely and there is no plan to reopen it anytime soon.
> 
> Even it is before the Covid era, it is not un-common for a 26(b) applicant to wait years before a result comes out.
> 
> To be hones, your spouse is not their priority. Critical skills are. And DHA does not even open the PRP application for them, yet. So...


Thanks for taking the time to reply 😀. Hopefully it does not take too long.


----------



## dasjessy

I have submitted my PRP application under 27(b) Critical skills on the 19th of December 2019 and today the status has changed to "Your Application has been received at the Visa Facilitation Centre on 09 Feb 2021 and is ready for collection."

I really hope the outcome is positive as I made countless emails with sometimes no reply to Tebogo.

Please wish me luck


----------



## sobodla

Good Luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Good luck my


dasjessy said:


> I have submitted my PRP application under 27(b) Critical skills on the 19th of December 2019 and today the status has changed to "Your Application has been received at the Visa Facilitation Centre on 09 Feb 2021 and is ready for collection."
> 
> I really hope the outcome is positive as I made countless emails with sometimes no reply to Tebogo.
> 
> Please wish me luck


 Good luck my dear, we submitted same day oo. When was it received at the DHA office? And which office did you apply through...congratulations, there will surely be a positive outcome.


----------



## dasjessy

Based on the notification received via email. It was received on the 30th of December at DHA for Adjudication


----------



## dasjessy

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Good luck my dear, we submitted same day oo. When was it received at the DHA office? And which office did you apply through...congratulations, there will surely be a positive outcome.


I have applied at VFS Rivonia... having my fingers crossed. Submitted everything possible


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Good luck my


dasjessy said:


> I have submitted my PRP application under 27(b) Critical skills on the 19th of December 2019 and today the status has changed to "Your Application has been received at the Visa Facilitation Centre on 09 Feb 2021 and is ready for collection."
> 
> I really hope the outcome is positive as I made countless emails with sometimes no reply to Tebogo.
> 
> Please wish me luck


Good luck my dear, we submitted same day oo. When was it received at the DHA office? And which office did you apply through...congratulations, there will surely be a positive outcome.


dasjessy said:


> Based on the notification received via email. It was received on the 30th of December at DHA for Adjudication


Mine was submitted on the 19th but received way way 7th January, Port Elizabeth office. I really wonder why and what happened, hmmm I pray I get an outcome soon. You will go through quickly with the help of God.


----------



## dasjessy

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Good luck my
> 
> Good luck my dear, we submitted same day oo. When was it received at the DHA office? And which office did you apply through...congratulations, there will surely be a positive outcome.
> 
> 
> Mine was submitted on the 19th but received way way 7th January, Port Elizabeth office. I really wonder why and what happened, hmmm I pray I get an outcome soon. You will go through quickly with the help of God.


I understand, maybe since I have submitted from Johannesburg it went faster to Pretoria. It means in about 1 to 2 weeks you should have an outcome


----------



## Hlatli

Dikini32 said:


> Good day All.
> 
> I applied for PRP last year 2020. My application was received at DHA 24th of January 2020.
> 
> I got response saying my application is at fourth quality assurance.
> 
> Anybody knows what is means?
> 
> Thank you.


Wow..that was super fast.....is it work related or spouse...?The process is almost finished..not sure how many stages of of QA left but that's pretty quick...Took me 32 months to get to that stage...and still waiting for the outcome...up to this day....consider yourself very fortunate....less waiting for you hopefully


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Hlatli said:


> Wow..that was super fast.....is it work related or spouse...?The process is almost finished..not sure how many stages of of QA left but that's pretty quick...Took me 32 months to get to that stage...and still waiting for the outcome...up to this day....consider yourself very fortunate....less waiting for you hopefully


I think it is critical skills. To DHA, it's priority. If you applied for PRP on the ground of being a spouse, it is more or less the back of the queue. Years of waiting is quite normal.


----------



## Don247

I have applied under major child 26C. Is this also not a priority? I hope it's faster than spousal


----------



## shadyecho419

I just called home affairs to check on my application. I submitted it on the 17th of February 2020. I was advised that the outcome has been sent to VFS offices(sent yesterday) but I have to wait until the offices open as they are currently closed.


----------



## dasjessy

shadyecho419 said:


> I just called home affairs to check on my application. I submitted it on the 17th of February 2020. I was advised that the outcome has been sent to VFS offices(sent yesterday) but I have to wait until the offices open as they are currently closed.


Good luck. Wishing you a positive outcome


----------



## sobodla

Dasjessy did you collect. Also got a notification for my Frebruary application


----------



## dasjessy

sobodla said:


> Dasjessy did you collect. Also got a notification for my Frebruary application


Not yet the only closest appointment I found was the 25th of February


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

dasjessy said:


> Not yet the only closest appointment I found was the 25th of February


 Dear kindly update us as soon as you collect the outcome, good luck once again


----------



## Don247

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Don247

Are DHA clearing backlogs fast of PRPs or are they currently working very slow?
Lots of people still waiting for their outcomes


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Don247 said:


> Are DHA clearing backlogs fast of PRPs or are they currently working very slow?
> Lots of people still waiting for their outcomes


This DHA is confusing us now? We don't know what they doing now.


----------



## timz85

I collected a positive outcome for PRP Critical skills graduate waiver printed on 14/01/2021 application was received at home affairs on 11 March 2020.

Please can I have the requirements and documents needed for the ID application?


----------



## timz85

rive_boy said:


> Mine went to printing on the 15th of January, but nothing yet.


I collected my PRP, Hopefully, yours will be out soon


----------



## timz85

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Great, yours was too quick to get here. I submitted since December 2019 no outcome did you apply with a PhD? Kindly update us further if it's out.


I collected my PRP, I applied with a bachelors degree


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

timz85 said:


> I collected my PRP, I applied with a bachelors degree


Wow congratulations. You are so lucky, which office did you applied through?


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

timz85 said:


> I collected my PRP, I applied with a bachelors degree


Please remind me, your degree was in which field?


----------



## timz85

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Please remind me, your degree was in which field?


I applied in cape town.

BTech Financial Information System - I applied for the business analyst category, I graduated in 2011


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

timz85 said:


> I applied in cape town.
> 
> BTech Financial Information System - I applied for the business analyst category, I graduated in 2011


Great, thanks a lot for letting me know..apply for the ID quickly before a new law comes in..


----------



## sobodla

Collected my positive outcome today in Rivonia. Applied beginning of February 2020 based on critical skills.Thank you all for your assistance and updates during the past few months.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

sobodla said:


> Collected my positive outcome today in Rivonia. Applied beginning of February 2020 based on critical skills.Thank you all for your assistance and updates during the past few months.


Congratulations dear, wow February? What might have happened to my application December 2019...was you application received same February 2020?


----------



## sobodla

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Congratulations dear, wow February? What might have happened to my application December 2019...was you application received same February 2020?


Yes it was received on the 7th of February 2020 at DHA, for some reason I think they are now processing in reverse order cause many March applications came out before mine. Sincerely hope you get your positive outcome soon.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Yes it was received on the 7th of February 2020 at DHA, for some reason I think they are now processing in reverse order cause many March applications came out before mine. Sincerely hope you get your positive outcome soon.
[/QUOTE]
Amen dear, thanks so much for the words of encouragement. It shall come to pass in Jesus name. Amen.


sobodla said:


> Yes it was received on the 7th of February 2020 at DHA, for some reason I think they are now processing in reverse order cause many March applications came out before mine. Sincerely hope you get your positive outcome soon.


----------



## n_wh

Hi everyone, i really wanted to thank each and every person from this platform and this thread particularly (CSV to PR). I've been following everyone's successful outcome as well as rejections which gave me some glimmer of hope and most especially taught me how to be patient especially when calling DHA's call centre.

I collected my PR today and i wish good luck to everyone still waiting for their outcomes.

I have one last question: is DHA currently accepting ID applications for PR holders?


----------



## Don247

n_wh said:


> Hi everyone, i really wanted to thank each and every person from this platform and this thread particularly (CSV to PR). I've been following everyone's successful outcome as well as rejections which gave me some glimmer of hope and most especially taught me how to be patient especially when calling DHA's call centre.
> 
> I collected my PR today and i wish good luck to everyone still waiting for their outcomes.
> 
> I have one last question: is DHA currently accepting ID applications for PR holders?


Congratulations!! When did you apply and under what category? 
From what I heard they aren't accepting any ID applications for PR holders under level 3.


----------



## n_wh

Don247 said:


> Congratulations!! When did you apply and under what category?
> From what I heard they aren't accepting any ID applications for PR holders under level 3.


Thank you and sorry for the omission. 
It was under (27b) critical skills and i applied in Feb 2020.

Okay thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Don247

n_wh said:


> Thank you and sorry for the omission.
> It was under (27b) critical skills and i applied in Feb 2020.
> 
> Okay thanks for the heads up.


Did you try chasing your application? Please share contacts and email adress that you got responses from.
I applied in March 2020 as major child. So far there's no movement


----------



## n_wh

Don247 said:


> Did you try chasing your application? Please share contacts and email adress that you got responses from.
> I applied in March 2020 as major child. So far there's no movement


I only sent 2 emails to almost all the email addresses i could find throughout the thread\forum but got no reply, then i started frequently calling DHA's CC to know the progress and i almost always got through to someone quite helpful (i don't know if it was luck). Hence i was saying i learnt to be patient on the phone since i couldn't rely on email replies. 

I would advise you to call as well.

Goodluck and all the best.


----------



## Don247

n_wh said:


> I only sent 2 emails to almost all the email addresses i could find throughout the thread\forum but got no reply, then i started frequently calling DHA's CC to know the progress and i almost always got through to someone quite helpful (i don't know if it was luck). Hence i was saying i learnt to be patient on the phone since i couldn't rely on email replies.
> 
> I would advise you to call as well.
> 
> Goodluck and all the best.


Thanks.. which DHA number did you call


----------



## n_wh

Phone number: 0027800601190 (Toll free) 
[email protected]


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

n_wh said:


> Phone number: 0027800601190 (Toll free)
> [email protected]


Congratulations dear. Which qualification did you have. Eish my 27b is there since 2019 ooo, may God help us oo.


----------



## Don247

Hey guys, the last time i checked my application was pending with adjudicator.. today when I phoned I was told it's at recommendation stage and I should phone after 2 weeks.. what does it mean when your application is at recommendation stage?


----------



## dasjessy

I would like to thank everyone in this forum for mostly the great advice and contacts I got. I have successfully retrieved my positive PR outcome (Applied in December 2019). THe level of stress was not easy to handle but the relief is much better. My biggest advice : email siyamthanda, he was very helpful.


----------



## Eusoph SA

dasjessy said:


> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for mostly the great advice and contacts I got. I have successfully retrieved my positive PR outcome (Applied in December 2019). THe level of stress was not easy to handle but the relief is much better. My biggest advice : email siyamthanda, he was very helpful.


Congratulations Dasjessy. Thanks for the update. Which category did you apply under?


----------



## dasjessy

Eusoph SA said:


> Congratulations Dasjessy. Thanks for the update. Which category did you apply under?


Under critical skills


----------



## Don247

dasjessy said:


> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for mostly the great advice and contacts I got. I have successfully retrieved my positive PR outcome (Applied in December 2019). THe level of stress was not easy to handle but the relief is much better. My biggest advice : email siyamthanda, he was very helpful.


Thanks for sharing. Most email addresses haven't been replying lately on my side. I'll try this one. 
How often did you email and did you get quick response?


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Congratulations dear. When did you received the message from the vfs and what date in December did you apply?


----------



## dasjessy

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Congratulations dear. When did you received the message from the vfs and what date in December did you apply?





Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Congratulations dear. When did you received the message from the vfs and what date in December did you apply?


Received the vfs message around the 03 of February 2021, applied on the 19 December 2019


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Wow congratulations. We applied same day, still waiting for mine, hmmm not easy oo


----------



## shadyecho419

I have just collected my permanent residence permit from VFS. Log of events

Applied 17 February 2020
Lockdown happened
Called in August 2020, the application was in quality control. 
Tried to call in December could not get through.
Called in February 2021 and I was told the application had been processed and the outcome is on its way to VFS
Collected today and I am all smiles.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

shadyecho419 said:


> I have just collected my permanent residence permit from VFS. Log of events
> 
> Applied 17 February 2020
> Lockdown happened
> Called in August 2020, the application was in quality control.
> Tried to call in December could not get through.
> Called in February 2021 and I was told the application had been processed and the outcome is on its way to VFS
> Collected today and I am all smiles.


Congratulations dear. May God help us too


----------



## Eusoph SA

Spouse applied for PRP in January 2019 under relative permit. Started following up via call centre and emails in October 2020. Yesterday got an email that the case was finalized. Called the call centre, confirmed that last update was yesterday and now at printing. How long does printing take before one gets the outcome?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Eusoph SA said:


> .... How long does printing take before one gets the outcome?


The decision needs to be printed out, signed and then sent to the VFS office where you applied for your PRP.

So, it's more procedural now. Usually it will takes weeks.

Good luck!


----------



## Eusoph SA

a4xiaoxiami said:


> The decision needs to be printed out, signed and then sent to the VFS office where you applied for your PRP.
> 
> So, it's more procedural now. Usually it will takes weeks.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks very much. We will keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Don247

Hey guys..So the last time I heard my PRP application was sent for recommendation, and now I heard it's pending at 1st quality assurance and was last worked on the 3rd of March 2021.. how much longer before it moves to 2nd quality assurance?
They said I should call them back in 2 weeks


----------



## Don247

When I phoned DHA today regarding my PRP they gave me a case number. What does a case number mean?


----------



## Eusoph SA

Yooooh, now on day 8 of waiting. The decision is still on printing stage. Curiosity is killing me. Does this delay mean rejection.


----------



## Eusoph SA

Don247 said:


> When I phoned DHA today regarding my PRP they gave me a case number. What does a case number mean?


Hi. A case number is simply a referral number allocated to a caller that will be used to expedite your query with the relevant authorities handling your file. Next time when you make another call, they will check on that case number and see the latest update on your query. This is my understanding, those with more information may add , Regards.


----------



## Don247

Finally there's some movement on my PRP. What does it mean if the PRP is at 2nd quality assurance?


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Don247 said:


> Finally there's some movement on my PRP. What does it mean if the PRP is at 2nd quality assurance?


Second quality is one of their stages, mine have been in the 4th since November 2020, I applied in December 2019. When did you apply?


----------



## Don247

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Second quality is one of their stages, mine have been in the 4th since November 2020, I applied in December 2019. When did you apply?


I applied in March 2020. You are at 4th quality assurance which means it's almost finalized.
You need to keep following up


----------



## Eusoph SA

Don247 said:


> I applied in March 2020. You are at 4th quality assurance which means it's almost finalized.
> You need to keep following up


Just one more step, then you will be fine


----------



## Eusoph SA

Application for XXXXXXX sent to Pretoria OC on...... 2021. Long walk to freedom.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Eusoph SA said:


> Just one more step, then you will be fine


Hi any updates on your PR? Mine is still there oo no movement since November last year 4th quality. May God help me


----------



## Eusoph SA

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Hi any updates on your PR? Mine is still there oo no movement since November last year 4th quality. May God help me


It was finalized early March, sent for printing early this week, tracked it yesterday evening, status has changed, now saying " sent to Pta OC. I should be getting probably next week.


----------



## Don247

Eusoph SA said:


> It was finalized early March, sent for printing early this week, tracked it yesterday evening, status has changed, now saying " sent to Pta OC. I should be getting probably next week.


Congrats. All the best. Let's hope it's a positive outcome
Btw. When did you apply?


----------



## Eusoph SA

Don247 said:


> Congrats. All the best. Let's hope it's a positive outcome
> Btw. When did you apply?


Thanks. We applied in January 2019, section 26(b)


----------



## Don247

Spousal? Which email or contact did you use to follow up with?
I applied under 26D


Eusoph SA said:


> Thanks. We applied in January 2019, section 26(b)


----------



## ReboPre

Does anyone know if DHA is taking PRP applications this year?


----------



## Don247

PRP applications are suspended at the moment. They'll probably start taking them later in the year.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Family any news regarding visa extensions from 31st March....


----------



## Don247

Has anyone else been through this before?
Sometimes I feel DHA are inconsistent with their reply. 
When I phone them they say my PRP application is pending at 1st quality assurance, when I email they say it's pending at 2nd quality assurance


----------



## ReboPre

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Family any news regarding visa extensions from 31st March....


The best thing to do is to renew the visa. It does not look like they are extending visa this time around.


----------



## jollem

Don247 said:


> Has anyone else been through this before?
> Sometimes I feel DHA are inconsistent with their reply.
> When I phone them they say my PRP application is pending at 1st quality assurance, when I email they say it's pending at 2nd quality assurance


I think your application would have moved from 1st Quality assurance to 2nd between the time you called and the time they replied to your email


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

ReboPre said:


> The best thing to do is to renew the visa. It does not look like they are extending visa this time around.


Thanks dear. They are also not issuing out our visas now....this is so terrible now.


----------



## Don247

jollem said:


> I think your application would have moved from 1st Quality assurance to 2nd between the time you called and the time they replied to your email


Unlikely because I was given the same info. From the calls and emails last week


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Eusoph SA said:


> It was finalized early March, sent for printing early this week, tracked it yesterday evening, status has changed, now saying " sent to Pta OC. I should be getting probably next week.


Do you have your PR now dear? How long did it take to be finalized to OC. I was told mine it's in the table of the director to sign(finalized) how long does it take from there? Does it include printing etc?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Do you have your PR now dear? How long did it take to be finalized to OC. I was told mine it's in the table of the director to sign(finalized) how long does it take from there? Does it include printing etc?


The decision will be sent to VFS, where you submitted your application, after it is signed.

You will get it in a few weeks from now on.

Good luck!


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

a4xiaoxiami said:


> The decision will be sent to VFS, where you submitted your application, after it is signed.
> 
> You will get it in a few weeks from now on.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks so much I was confused when he said the Director is not always at the office so my application has not been finalized. I need more understanding about this dear. That my application has not been finalized its with the director to sign. Thanks and may God help me, Amen.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Thanks so much I was confused when he said the Director is not always at the office so my application has not been finalized. I need more understanding about this dear. That my application has not been finalized its with the director to sign. Thanks and may God help me, Amen.


Signing of the decision is procedural. The decision has already been made by the adjudicator and the letter of the decision has been printed out and presented to the Director/his authorized person's desk for signing.


----------



## Eusoph SA

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Do you have your PR now dear? How long did it take to be finalized to OC. I was told mine it's in the table of the director to sign(finalized) how long does it take from there? Does it include printing etc?


Hi , God is good all the time. We have just collected a positive outcome. Hang on there.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Eusoph SA said:


> It was finalized early March, sent for printing early this week, tracked it yesterday evening, status has changed, now saying " sent to Pta OC. I should be getting probably next week.


I am not ok with this finalized and which is which? Does it mean after printing its also signed again. Because I was told my decision has not been signed.....how many signings do we have?


----------



## Eusoph SA

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> I am not ok with this finalized and which is which? Does it mean after printing its also signed again. Because I was told my decision has not been signed.....how many signings do we have?


For us, from the day they said it was finalized, to the day we collected our outcome, it took exactly 4 weeks ( 28 days) . The PR is signed once, but the Verification Copy is signed twice. Don't despair, hang on there, you are very close to getting it. Good luck


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Eusoph SA said:


> For us, from the day they said it was finalized, to the day we collected our outcome, it took exactly 4 weeks ( 28 days) . The PR is signed once, but the Verification Copy is signed twice. Don't despair, hang on there, you are very close to getting it. Good luck


Thanks dear. I am praying so hard


----------



## LambTjop

Hi Folks. I was reading this thread for a while and decided to join the forum today. I applied for my 26b PRP in early 2019. In Feb 2020 DHA advised me that my application would be with the adjudicator, then the lockdown kicked in. My TRV expired in August last year so I applied for an extension in Nov 2020. Since then: nothing. I am in a deadlock situation as I cannot do anything, neither live my life properly nor leave the country as there might be no way back. I called DHA several times in the past weeks, last update in the system from mid Feb, they advised I check again in 2 weeks time.
The guy taking in my application at VFS said that usually the PRP will be issued after the TRV extension following the PRP application, plus the TRV application might make the PRP application pop up in the DHA system, which makes it likely to be finalised soon.
Do you guys think that the TRV extension is taking so long because DHA is trying to finalise everything at once? If not, is 5 months of waiting for the TRV extension normal at the moment? Or is there a reason to be concerned lol

Thanks guys you are amazing


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

LambTjop said:


> Hi Folks. I was reading this thread for a while and decided to join the forum today. I applied for my 26b PRP in early 2019. In Feb 2020 DHA advised me that my application would be with the adjudicator, then the lockdown kicked in. My TRV expired in August last year so I applied for an extension in Nov 2020. Since then: nothing. I am in a deadlock situation as I cannot do anything, neither live my life properly nor leave the country as there might be no way back. I called DHA several times in the past weeks, last update in the system from mid Feb, they advised I check again in 2 weeks time.
> The guy taking in my application at VFS said that usually the PRP will be issued after the TRV extension following the PRP application, plus the TRV application might make the PRP application pop up in the DHA system, which makes it likely to be finalised soon.
> Do you guys think that the TRV extension is taking so long because DHA is trying to finalise everything at once? If not, is 5 months of waiting for the TRV extension normal at the moment? Or is there a reason to be concerned lol
> 
> Thanks guys you are amazing


Everything seams to be slow and I am also confused too especially on renewal TRV further...who knows when it will get in..


----------



## Don247

Everything is slow. Every time we phone or email we get different answers. 
We don't know the truth and what to believe


----------



## Eusoph SA

Dear folks. Is it possible that our 22 year old son, who is still our dependent can apply for a relative visa , here in the RSA. Both parents are PR holders. Our son joined us end of December 2020. He is currently on a Visitor's Visa , that has been officially extended to 30 June 2021. May those with ideas or same experiences please advise. Regards.


----------



## Don247

Eusoph SA said:


> Dear folks. Is it possible that our 22 year old son, who is still our dependent can apply for a relative visa , here in the RSA. Both parents are PR holders. Our son joined us end of December 2020. He is currently on a Visitor's Visa , that has been officially extended to 30 June 2021. May those with ideas or same experiences please advise. Regards.


Yes he can. My dad is SA citizen and I'm currently a relative's visa holder while waiting for my PRP outcome 
He can apply as a major child (21+)
I'm above 21


----------



## Eusoph SA

Don247 said:


> Yes he can. My dad is SA citizen and I'm currently a relative's visa holder while waiting for my PRP outcome
> He can apply as a major child (21+)
> I'm above 21


Thanks very much for your response. Did you apply for your Relative Visa here as a Major child, or you applied for it in your country of ORIGIN?


----------



## Don247

Eusoph SA said:


> Thanks very much for your response. Did you apply for your Relative Visa here as a Major child, or you applied for it in your country of ORIGIN?


I applied for it here in SA


----------



## Eusoph SA

Don247 said:


> I applied for it here in SA


Thank you once more, much appreciated


----------



## Don247

Eusoph SA said:


> Thanks very much for your response. Did you apply for your Relative Visa here as a Major child, or you applied for it in your country of ORIGIN?


I applied for it here in SA


Eusoph SA said:


> Thank you once more, much appreciated





Eusoph SA said:


> Thank you once more, much appreciated


No problem


----------



## jollem

Yes your son can apply for a relatives visa from here in SA. THere is a category for major children which you will see when you complete the VFS application online form.


----------



## dasjessy

Did anyone have an outcome with the ID application?


----------



## Don247

Anyone here got a PRP outcome this month?


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Hi family, any news about PR since March 2021? Mine is still stuck oo, what's going on there. Please update us if you have latest information and outcome...


----------



## RudMuk

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Hi family, any news about PR since March 2021? Mine is still stuck oo, what's going on there. Please update us if you have latest information and outcome...


Hello I called them today they said it has passed all the quality assurance stages awaiting final decision by adjudicator and I must call again next week Thursday.I applied in Nov 2018 Spousal.


----------



## Marc708

RudMuk said:


> Hello I called them today they said it has passed all the quality assurance stages awaiting final decision by adjudicator and I must call again next week Thursday.I applied in Nov 2018 Spousal.


Hi RudMuk! Can you please advise us which number did you call and who were you speaking with?


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Thanks a lot eish, mine is a critical skills almost 17 months no outcome. I don't know what is going on there, my God.



RudMuk said:


> Hello I called them today they said it has passed all the quality assurance stages awaiting final decision by adjudicator and I must call again next week Thursday.I applied in Nov 2018 Spousal.


Alom


----------



## RudMuk

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Thanks a lot eish, mine is a critical skills almost 17 months no outcome. I don't know what is going on there, my God.
> 
> 
> Alom


I called the call centre number 080 060 1190 and I spoke to a call centre agent named Karabo.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

RudMuk said:


> I called the call centre number 080 060 1190 and I spoke to a call centre agent named Karabo.


I have been calling almost every two days. This same number I don't know if my critical skills PR is different from others..


----------



## [email protected]

I applied for my permanent residence based on a spousal relationship in July 2017. My current permit tracking says Application for XXX has been received at DHA on 12 Jul 2017.

What that mean ? nearly 4yrs past, only received ? no process ???????


----------



## [email protected]

akhalz said:


> I am seriously considering following your action. I have been waiting 38 months with no change in my status. I have also been following up but with no success. My application is from Aug 2016. If you were successful then I am sure it will help my case. Which immigration lawyer did you use?


Hi there, how is your PR now ? My application is from July 2017, and the online tracking status is Application for xxx has been received at DHA on 12 Jul 2017, from the day I applied till now !!!!


----------



## dasjessy

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> I have been calling almost every two days. This same number I don't know if my critical skills PR is different from others..


Are you choosing immigration or civic services?


----------



## dasjessy

Hi everyone, I successfully got my ID. Applied on the 08th of march and it was issued on the 14th of April. So about a month.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

dasjessy said:


> Hi everyone, I successfully got my ID. Applied on the 08th of march and it was issued on the 14th of April. So about a month.


One month to get your ID?! That is super fast.

Mine is still at marriage section since last December.

I guess you are single?


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

dasjessy said:


> Hi everyone, I successfully got my ID. Applied on the 08th of march and it was issued on the 14th of April. So about a month.


Congratulations bro, you have got the power. My PR is still stucked there...God


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

a4xiaoxiami said:


> One month to get your ID?! That is super fast.
> 
> Mine is still at marriage section since last December.
> 
> I guess you are single?


I heard the single one is very quick...maybe we should seek for divorce and remarry afterwards....lol


----------



## jollem

[email protected] said:


> Hi there, how is your PR now ? My application is from July 2017, and the online tracking status is Application for xxx has been received at DHA on 12 Jul 2017, from the day I applied till now !!!!


 Escalate it to the Minister. I am not joking. 4 years the minister should know.


----------



## Eusoph SA

dasjessy said:


> Hi everyone, I successfully got my ID. Applied on the 08th of march and it was issued on the 14th of April. So about a month.


Congratulations, when did you get your PRP. Which region office did you use again?


----------



## Springrain

_*hi all my husband's permanent residence application is finalized. But we are not in South Africa currently how can we know the outcome. Is there any way Just asking I know we need to collect it personally. He applied under spouse of a permit holder. Any advice will be appreciate. We will come to SA in Dec. So eagerness to know the outcome. Thank you so much. Your posts help me alot.
Especially siyama skota replied very promptly to his team. I got his mail id from this forum. Please advise me if you have any information to know the outcome. Thank you.*_


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Hi family my PR application had been finalized and waiting for collection. Please have they opened for the ID applications? How long does it take to get the ID this days?


----------



## Springrain

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Hi family my PR application had been finalized and waiting for collection. Please have they opened for the ID applications? How long does it take to get the ID this days?


Congratulations


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Springrain said:


> _*hi all my husband's permanent residence application is finalized. But we are not in South Africa currently how can we know the outcome. Is there any way Just asking I know we need to collect it personally. ...
> 
> Please advise me if you have any information to know the outcome. Thank you.*_


From VFS's website:


How do I collect my decision back?
Choose whether you would prefer to collect your decision in person at the Visa Facilitation Centre or have a representative collect the decision on your behalf. Your original machine readable passport is required to collect the decision. In case your original machine readable passport is not available at the time of collection, VFS Global shall not handover the decision to the applicant or representative. A representative needs to carry an authorization letter with name of the applicant and his passport number followed by name and ID number of the representative collecting the application. The representative is requested to carry a copy of his / her ID along with authority letter which will be retained by VFS Global.






DHA Visa Information - South Africa - General Information - Frequently Asked Questions







www.vfsglobal.com





Good luck!


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Hi family my PR application had been finalized and waiting for collection. Please have they opened for the ID applications? How long does it take to get the ID this days?


Congratulations!!

Now that you have graduated from this phase of your immigration (permit application) process, please move to the next phase for discussion about your ID book application here:









when get SMS for ID application


Any news hire




www.expatforum.com





In brief, if you are single, you might get your ID book within a month. If you are married, well, my application for an ID book has been sitting at Marriage Section since last year Christmas. So...

Anyway, congratulations once again and see you there.


----------



## RudMuk

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Hi family my PR application had been finalized and waiting for collection. Please have they opened for the ID applications? How long does it take to get the ID this days?


Wooow!Congratulations


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Thank you so much, I am married oo and have included in all my applications my marriage certificate. Will that be a challenge too? Not easy oo and can I use the certificate in the meantime for other transactions? I will go to the page too. Regards Michael 
[QUOyoj="a4xiaoxiami, post: 15248337, member: 1678202"]
Congratulations!!

Now that you have graduated from this phase of your immigration (permit application) process, please move to the next phase for discussion about your ID book application here:









when get SMS for ID application


Any news hire




www.expatforum.com





In brief, if you are single, you might get your ID book within a month. If you are married, well, my application for an ID book has been sitting at Marriage Section since last year Christmas. So...

Anyway, congratulations once again and see you there.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Thank you so much, I am married oo and have included in all my applications my marriage certificate. Will that be a challenge too? Not easy oo and can I use the certificate in the meantime for other transactions? I will go to the page too. Regards Michael
> [QUOyoj="a4xiaoxiami, post: 15248337, member: 1678202"]
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Now that you have graduated from this phase of your immigration (permit application) process, please move to the next phase for discussion about your ID book application here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when get SMS for ID application
> 
> 
> Any news hire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In brief, if you are single, you might get your ID book within a month. If you are married, well, my application for an ID book has been sitting at Marriage Section since last year Christmas. So...
> 
> Anyway, congratulations once again and see you there.


[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much, I am married oo and have included in all my applications my marriage certificate. Will that be a challenge too? Not easy oo and can I use the certificate in the meantime for other transactions? I will go to the page too. Regards Michael


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Thank you so much, I am married oo and have included in all my applications my marriage certificate. Will that be a challenge too? Not easy oo and can I use the certificate in the meantime for other transactions? I will go to the page too. Regards Michael
[/QUOTE]

Please raise your questions regarding ID book application here in future:









when get SMS for ID application


Any news hire




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Thank you so much, I am married oo and have included in all my applications my marriage certificate. Will that be a challenge too? Not easy oo and can I use the certificate in the meantime for other transactions? I will go to the page too. Regards Michael


Please raise your questions regarding ID book application here in future:









when get SMS for ID application


Any news hire




www.expatforum.com




[/QUOTE]
Thank you, I will do that.


----------



## Michael Boakye Yiadom

Thank you


----------



## EugeneKc

I applied for a prp under spousal in May 2018. Just got a reply to my email saying application is awaiting approval at DG level.......from another email I was told that application is pending at 5th quality assurance stages I got these emails on the same day. I don't understand guys. How long more to wait


----------



## Drnl

jollem said:


> Escalate it to the Minister. I am not joking. 4 years the minister should know.


Do you know how to contact the minister's office?
Please help if you can
I applied since april 2018


----------



## jollem

Drnl said:


> Do you know how to contact the minister's office?
> Please help if you can
> I applied since april 2018


Department of Home Affairs - Contacts (dha.gov.za)


----------



## Lyle79

This is to acknowledge receipt of your inquiry in respect of an application for permanent residence. Please be informed that the application is still within the process of adjudication and necessary quality assurance. You will be notified through VFS as soon as it is finalised.
It is hereby acknowledged that the processing of these applications has gone beyond the turn-around time and for that we apologise and submit that it is due to the accrued backlog that the office is working on and the impact of the Covid 19 related operational disruptions that the delays are this long.
We are currently working on a projected plan to resolve the cases at hand by the end of September 2021. You are hereby requested to allow us some time up to 31 August 2021 and follow-up if you have not received any communication from the department or outcome.


----------



## Lyle79

That's what I got when I was following up on my spousal PR of June 2017.


----------



## jollem

Lyle79 said:


> That's what I got when I was following up on my spousal PR of June 2017.


I really hope they clear the case on hand by september as they have said but personally I dont trust what DHA. There are no consequences for fulfilling their promises, so they dont care.


----------



## RMM003

Lyle79 said:


> That's what I got when I was following up on my spousal PR of June 2017.


 This is the same response I received and I applied in Jan 2018. This process has been the most frustrating thing ever experienced.


----------



## Don247

jollem said:


> I really hope they clear the case on hand by september as they have said but personally I dont trust what DHA. There are no consequences for fulfilling their promises, so they dont care.


I don't trust the DHA either. At first their plan was to clear all backlogs by March 2021, then it went to June and now they say September


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Don247 said:


> I don't trust the DHA either. At first their plan was to clear all backlogs by March 2021, then it went to June and now they say September


Just for your information, I used to apply for Canadian PR in 2005 and had been waiting until 2012 for the decision. And then the Canadian parliament changed the immigration law, which applied retrospectively. The Immigration of Canada returned back our applications with refund for application fee after 7 years' of our waiting. We were told to reapply it under the new requirements of the point-based system.

Many of the applicants won't be able to get enough points in the new system because of the age (7 years older you lose many points), exclusion from the skills list, etc.

There were class law suite with no prevail. Basically, that is the Canadian parliament members' intention to throw out long back-logged PR applications so that the whole immigration system can have a fresh start. Their intention is the law, so no violation. But we just became the victims in the end and paid heavily for it.

Just hope no such thing will ever happen again anywhere in the world.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

FYI for all PRP applicants and perspective applicants:









Home Affairs facing years of delays due to lockdown: expert


The Covid-19 pandemic and provisions of the Disaster Management Act have reduced already-slow Home Affairs processes to a crawl – impacting thousands of people and creating a backlog that could take years to clear.




businesstech.co.za


----------



## B.C.T.

OK I got my Spousal PR in late April, I have been so busy I have not had time to post...

The Original Application was in November 3rd, 2018.

I hired a Law firm to represent my Application when things stalled beyond a year and a half. I wish I had used them to file the original application instead of doing it myself, maybe I would have gotten it before Lock down...maybe...

We ( my wife and I) tried sending e-mails to the higher ups in DHA. Only my wife got a reply from the then acting DG...then Lock down came and things went quiet. When things opened up my lawyer was able to get a court case on the docket for 7 months out...

I feel for those who don't have the resources to hire a decent law firm...If I had not had a High Court case set for early June 2021, I fear DHA would have not finalized my application.

So to sum up, it took a little over 2 and a Half years...

I hope DHA will be able to keep to the timetable to clear the pending applications, and wish everyone here Success.


----------



## MMRandell

B.C.T. said:


> OK I got my Spousal PR in late April,


Hi. Could I ask which law firm you used and approximate cost? Our spousal prp was received 6 Nov 2018 and each time I phone they tell me it's still at the same stage of adjudication since end Jan 2019. I email all the time and no response. Contacted presidential hotline Feb 2020 and they are also not getting any response when they request updates


----------



## hms_786

Hi,
I applied for PRP via spousal route in Aug 2016 no response came back since tgen i have been calling and emailing DHA just be told to carry on calling after every 2 weeks. I stopped calling just few weeks before lock down. After almost 5 years of waiting Yesterday 8 Jun 2021 someone called on my phone to ask to speak to my wife to check wether we are still living together. *Any idea how long does supposed to take?*


----------



## Frustrated1010

Hi,

We applied for the spousal PRP in Oxt 2018.

I got a call from Home Affairs saying that they are passing judgment, and I will be able to collect from VFS a week later.

Later that day i got another call saying that I will have to pay R6000, otherwise, they will put our file at the end of the queue, and we will have to wait.

What can I do about this? How do I take it up?

Or, should I just collect R6000 and send to them. The guy actually gave me his phone number, and told me to contact him soon.


----------



## timz85

Frustrated1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We applied for the spousal PRP in Oxt 2018.
> 
> I got a call from Home Affairs saying that they are passing judgment, and I will be able to collect from VFS a week later.
> 
> Later that day i got another call saying that I will have to pay R6000, otherwise, they will put our file at the end of the queue, and we will have to wait.
> 
> What can I do about this? How do I take it up?
> 
> Or, should I just collect R6000 and send to them. The guy actually gave me his phone number, and told me to contact him soon.


I smell a scam, DHA doesn't ask for money telephonically or any money to speed up the process. Don't pay rather enquire at Home Affairs and give them the guys phone number to verity


----------



## Frustrated1010

timz85 said:


> I smell a scam, DHA doesn't ask for money telephonically or any money to speed up the process. Don't pay rather enquire at Home Affairs and give them the guys phone number to verity


Thanks.

A big conern is if the guy is not from home Affaies, then our personal information is being l leaked


----------



## Vinay sareen

I applied my pr on 28 Feb 2020 still I am waiting for my result. I just send a mail on 9 June 2021 they are telling it's pending 4 quality assurance. Can someone pls suggest?


----------



## Springrain

Vinay sareen said:


> I applied my pr on 28 Feb 2020 still I am waiting for my result. I just send a mail on 9 June 2021 they are telling it's pending 4 quality assurance. Can someone pls suggest?


Hi
Which category did you apply.


----------



## Vinay sareen

Under critical visa


----------



## Springrain

Vinay sareen said:


> Under critical visa


We need to do a lot of follow-up s now a days. Mail to tabago ,marumo , siyama skota . And mail to DG . In these covid situation DHA is working on priority basis. Anyways it is in 4 th stage means finalization and then printing it will take couple of months in this time. All the best.


----------



## Vinay sareen

I hope for the positive response by Gods grace. Thanks for your quick response.🙏


----------



## Vinay sareen

One more help please when it will be right time to mail them again because already mailed them this week.


----------



## Springrain

Vinay sareen said:


> One more help please when it will be right time to mail them again because already mailed them this week.


I mailed them monthly twice . Some times thrice too. Siyama skota replied back very quickly. He was really helpful by forwarding my mail for his colleagues attention. And marumo too. Tabego is the contact person of pr section .👍


----------



## Vinay sareen

Thanks again for your quick response. What you think about my response? This time taking gives too much tension. Hope so God will make all things right.


----------



## Yasin786

I applied PR on 20 January 2020 I haven't sent yet any email to home Affairs but what usually I do I call them every Monday last time I spoke to home Affairs they told me in order my application to be finalized is waiting two more recommendation can someone pls suggest what it means


----------



## Simz104

Family, today the home affairs called me regarding my prp (26b) application and they asked me questions about my wife. Is that a good sign that am almost near or it's still a long way to go?.


----------



## Springrain

Simz104 said:


> Family, today the home affairs called me regarding my prp (26b) application and they asked me questions about my wife. Is that a good sign that am almost near or it's still a long way to go?.


Hi
I hope it's in a final stage of quality assurance. Please any one in the group can tell me if we didn't get any call for spousal category Visa is there any rejection. We didn't got any call as we are not in South Africa at present. Any one got calls if they were out of country.
Any one in this group got positive response for spousal permit without any call from DHA.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Don247

Simz104 said:


> Family, today the home affairs called me regarding my prp (26b) application and they asked me questions about my wife. Is that a good sign that am almost near or it's still a long way to go?.


It doesn't necessarily mean that it's at the final stages. At times they just ask. When did you apply?


----------



## Simz104

Don247 said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean that it's at the final stages. At times they just ask. When did you apply?


I applied in January 2020


----------



## B.C.T.

MMRandell said:


> Hi. Could I ask which law firm you used and approximate cost? Our spousal prp was received 6 Nov 2018 and each time I phone they tell me it's still at the same stage of adjudication since end Jan 2019. I email all the time and no response. Contacted presidential hotline Feb 2020 and they are also not getting any response when they request updates


Will send a PM


----------



## jollem

Frustrated1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We applied for the spousal PRP in Oxt 2018.
> 
> I got a call from Home Affairs saying that they are passing judgment, and I will be able to collect from VFS a week later.
> 
> Later that day i got another call saying that I will have to pay R6000, otherwise, they will put our file at the end of the queue, and we will have to wait.
> 
> What can I do about this? How do I take it up?
> 
> Or, should I just collect R6000 and send to them. The guy actually gave me his phone number, and told me to contact him soon.


Report this to DHA. Its not actually a DHA person who called you. Its a scammer who actually managed to get some info on applicants (probably thru conniving with a DHA insider). Dont pay R6K coz after you pay that will be the last time you hear from that person and you application will still be pending.


----------



## Furat5663

scammer just ignore


----------



## grimmjow2000

Have csv PR applications opened up?


----------



## Pradeep998

Hello All,

I have applied for PR Application in Dec 2019 under Critical Skills Visa section. My application is under Quality Assurance Stage 4. Status remains same from couple of months. Can someone please guide.

Regards


----------



## Pradeep998

Michael Boakye Yiadom said:


> Hi family my PR application had been finalized and waiting for collection. Please have they opened for the ID applications? How long does it take to get the ID this days?


Hello Michael.. i applied for PR same time as yours Dec 2019. My application is still in Quality assurances stage 4. Can you advice whom did you speak to at DHA. .. The status remains same from last couple of months. Thanks..


----------



## Bekez

I also applied for a PRP under spousal in January 2018 and till today the application hasn't been finalized. I have been calling DHA every now and then and only recently was it moved to Quality Assurance. I do not know for how long do I still have to wait seeing its been 3 years 6 months already.


----------



## Don247

Bekez said:


> I also applied for a PRP under spousal in January 2018 and till today the application hasn't been finalized. I have been calling DHA every now and then and only recently was it moved to Quality Assurance. I do not know for how long do I still have to wait seeing its been 3 years 6 months already.


I really hope they clear all PRP backlogs by September 2021 as they planning


----------



## Piaras

Hi there I applied for a PRP in 2018 still waiting. All they tell me in the call centre is that it’s with the adjudicator for review. Has anybody has any luck going directly to the director of the department Tebogo Ledwaba


----------



## LambTjop

Immigrants take Home Affairs to court, say it has all but collapsed


They would like to invest millions in SA, but some have been waiting more than six years for permanent residence permits.




www.moneyweb.co.za


----------



## Don247

Anyone collected PR outcomes recently?


----------



## Vinay sareen

Employer can block your critical visa in South Africa


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

*Massive Home Affairs delay blocks skills, wealth and investment from settling in South Africa: experts*









Massive Home Affairs delay blocks skills, wealth and investment from settling in South Africa: experts


The Department of Home Affairs has announced that it will only resume the processing of permanent residency permits in South Africa from next year.




businesstech.co.za


----------



## Ebenezar1

a4xiaoxiami said:


> *Massive Home Affairs delay blocks skills, wealth and investment from settling in South Africa: experts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive Home Affairs delay blocks skills, wealth and investment from settling in South Africa: experts
> 
> 
> The Department of Home Affairs has announced that it will only resume the processing of permanent residency permits in South Africa from next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> businesstech.co.za


 Another long wait .


----------



## Don247

Ebenezar1 said:


> Another long wait .


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Vinay sareen

Is it for the people who had already 
applied or is it for the people who has to apply new


----------



## Ebenezar1

I would like to know , is VFS not accepting any PRP APPLICATIONS CURRENTLY


----------



## RudMuk

_*Yes its not accepting since last year.*_


----------



## Ebenezar1

Wow there goes my plans, I was hoping to apply in September for my children .


----------



## dmasamba

Ebenezar1 said:


> I would like to know , is VFS not accepting any PRP APPLICATIONS CURRENTLY


They dont take application for now ., they are closed.


----------



## jollem

Ebenezar1 said:


> Wow there goes my plans, I was hoping to apply in September for my children .


They said they will start accepting new applications for PRP in January 2022


----------



## SibaN9294

Hello may you kindly send me these people’s email addresses?


----------



## SibaN9294

Springrain said:


> We need to do a lot of follow-up s now a days. Mail to tabago ,marumo , siyama skota . And mail to DG . In these covid situation DHA is working on priority basis. Anyways it is in 4 th stage means finalization and then printing it will take couple of months in this time. All the best.


Hello may you kindly send me these people’s email addresses?


----------



## SibaN9294

Lyle79 said:


> That's what I got when I was following up on my spousal PR of June 2017.


Hi, can I ask who you emailed to even get a response? I’ve emailed Tebogo so many times to try and follow up and I haven’t received a single response. Thank you


----------



## SibaN9294

Hi everyone,
I hope you’re all well.
I applied for a critical skills PRP using the waiver in December 2019 and every time I call the call centre they tell me it’s awaiting a signature from the director since October 2020.
Can I ask who you all have been emailing and received a response from? I’ve emailed Tebogo multiple times but they never respond.
And for anyone in my situation who eventually got their decision, how long did it take from awaiting a signature to receiving the decision, 8 months just feels so excessive?

Thank you!


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

jollem said:


> They said they will start accepting new applications for PRP in January 2022


Even that is not a done deal. Delay is more of a norm in South Africa.


----------



## shingiraic

B.C.T. said:


> OK I got my Spousal PR in late April, I have been so busy I have not had time to post...
> 
> The Original Application was in November 3rd, 2018.
> 
> I hired a Law firm to represent my Application when things stalled beyond a year and a half. I wish I had used them to file the original application instead of doing it myself, maybe I would have gotten it before Lock down...maybe...
> 
> We ( my wife and I) tried sending e-mails to the higher ups in DHA. Only my wife got a reply from the then acting DG...then Lock down came and things went quiet. When things opened up my lawyer was able to get a court case on the docket for 7 months out...
> 
> I feel for those who don't have the resources to hire a decent law firm...If I had not had a High Court case set for early June 2021, I fear DHA would have not finalized my application.
> 
> So to sum up, it took a little over 2 and a Half years...
> 
> I hope DHA will be able to keep to the timetable to clear the pending applications, and wish everyone here Success.


Any law firm you can recommend for this?


----------



## Lyle79

SibaN9294 said:


> Hi, can I ask who you emailed to even get a response? I’ve emailed Tebogo so many times to try and follow up and I haven’t received a single response. Thank you


Patheka Vikwa • [email protected]
Sesane Mboweni • [email protected]
Siyamthanda Skota • [email protected]
Tebogo Ledwaba • [email protected]
Marumo mamofola • [email protected]


----------



## Don247

No reply from them all as of late


----------



## db29

Hi all, 

I am still waiting for my permanent residency but enquiring about the next steps after it. 


I have a British passport, does this mean that I have to declare dual citizenship?
Am I able to apply for a SA passport?
I am already aware that I would have to apply for an ID number and SA driving license. Is there anything else I should be aware of?

Thanks


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

db29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am still waiting for my permanent residency but enquiring about the next steps after it.
> 
> 
> I have a British passport, does this mean that I have to declare dual citizenship?
> Am I able to apply for a SA passport?
> I am already aware that I would have to apply for an ID number and SA driving license. Is there anything else I should be aware of?
> 
> Thanks


Permanent Residency only give you the right to live, work and/or study etc. in South Africa indefinitely (under some conditions). You do not need to apply for visa to enter South Africa any more.

However, you are not a South African citizen, yet. You are still only a British citizen. You do not have any political rights in South Africa (you cannot vote or be elected to hold any government position).

You can only apply for a South Africa passport when you acquire SA citizenship. You need to wait for 5 years to apply for South African citizenship after you get your permanent residency.

You can apply for an ID number (from the number it can tell you are still a foreigner) and SA driving license after you get your PR.


----------



## Ebenezar1

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Permanent Residency only give you the right to live, work and/or study etc. in South Africa indefinitely (under some conditions). You do not need to apply for visa to enter South Africa any more.
> 
> However, you are not a South African citizen, yet. You are still only a British citizen. You do not have any political rights in South Africa (you cannot vote or be elected to hold any government position).
> 
> You can only apply for a South Africa passport when you acquire SA citizenship. You need to wait for 5 years to apply for South African citizenship after you get your permanent residency.
> 
> You can apply for an ID number (from the number it can tell you are still a foreigner) and SA driving license after you get your PR.



Hi, Do you have any idea on the timescales for Citizenship once an application is received ?

My 5 years as a PR holder is almost up


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Ebenezar1 said:


> Hi, Do you have any idea on the timescales for Citizenship once an application is received ?
> 
> My 5 years as a PR holder is almost up


You need to wait until at least next year (2022).

All immigration applications (including citizenship) are paused until next year.

Let's see if there is any change in the policy until then first.


----------



## db29

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Permanent Residency only give you the right to live, work and/or study etc. in South Africa indefinitely (under some conditions). You do not need to apply for visa to enter South Africa any more.
> 
> However, you are not a South African citizen, yet. You are still only a British citizen. You do not have any political rights in South Africa (you cannot vote or be elected to hold any government position).
> 
> You can only apply for a South Africa passport when you acquire SA citizenship. You need to wait for 5 years to apply for South African citizenship after you get your permanent residency.
> 
> You can apply for an ID number (from the number it can tell you are still a foreigner) and SA driving license after you get your PR.


Hi, thank you for the reply


----------



## Ebenezar1

a4xiaoxiami said:


> You need to wait until at least next year (2022).
> 
> All immigration applications (including citizenship) are paused until next year.
> 
> Let's see if there is any change in the policy until then first.



Hi sure everything is closed, but do you know the standard timescales ?

Policy change usually takes some time .


----------



## Don247

Hey guys. Am I the only one or anyone else also having problems calling the DHA toll free number recently? It keeps hanging up as soon as I select an option.
And who can I call to follow up on my PRP?
Thanks


----------



## Vinay sareen

For how long the old pr applications have to wait for result? Do anyone knows pls reply


----------



## Don247

Vinay sareen said:


> For how long the old pr applications have to wait for result? Do anyone knows pls reply


When did you apply?


----------



## Vinay sareen

2020


----------



## GabrielaM

Don247 said:


> When did you apply?


Here's my story:

I applied for spousal PRP in May of 2015.
I waited 3 years while nothing happened.
I engaged a lawyer who ripped me off to the tune of R5000 to make a few phone calls.
6 weeks later DHA responded to my application by denying it on the grounds that "they were unable to find a good faith spousal relationship". Of course they couldn't see one because they never looked - no attempt to contact me whatsoever. NONE.
I file an appeal within the allowed 10 days including affidavits from anyone could find that there was a STRONG spousal relationship i existence.
While I was awaiting the appeal's outcome they denied another TRR spousal application on the grounds that they had denied the spousal PRP.
I appealed that one and included the title deed for a house my husband and I had jointly purchased and my Traffic Register Number showing my address was the same as my husband. The appeal was successful and I got the TRR.
Another year went by before I got a phone call from DHA asking to speak to both my husband and I together. We complied.
I received my spousal PRP in July 2021 - 6 years and 2 months after applying.

My advice to spousal applicants?


Bombard them with as much paper as you can proving a _bona fide_ spousal relationship. Including affidavits from yourself, your neighbours, your pastor if you have one, even your dentist and your grocer. More is better.
Forget about the dirt-bag lawyers - they'll rip you off in Technicolour and DHA will punish you for hassling them by denying your application.
Be super-patient and prepare to submit many TRRs while you wait.


----------



## Don247

GabrielaM said:


> Here's my story:
> 
> I applied for spousal PRP in May of 2015.
> I waited 3 years while nothing happened.
> I engaged a lawyer who ripped me off to the tune of R5000 to make a few phone calls.
> 6 weeks later DHA responded to my application by denying it on the grounds that "they were unable to find a good faith spousal relationship". Of course they couldn't see one because they never looked - no attempt to contact me whatsoever. NONE.
> I file an appeal within the allowed 10 days including affidavits from anyone could find that there was a STRONG spousal relationship i existence.
> While I was awaiting the appeal's outcome they denied another TRR spousal application on the grounds that they had denied the spousal PRP.
> I appealed that one and included the title deed for a house my husband and I had jointly purchased and my Traffic Register Number showing my address was the same as my husband. The appeal was successful and I got the TRR.
> Another year went by before I got a phone call from DHA asking to speak to both my husband and I together. We complied.
> I received my spousal PRP in July 2021 - 6 years and 2 months after applying.
> 
> My advice to spousal applicants?
> 
> 
> Bombard them with as much paper as you can proving a _bona fide_ spousal relationship. Including affidavits from yourself, your neighbours, your pastor if you have one, even your dentist and your grocer. More is better.
> Forget about the dirt-bag lawyers - they'll rip you off in Technicolour and DHA will punish you for hassling them by denying your application.
> Be super-patient and prepare to submit many TRRs while you wait.


Thanks for the info. and sharing your story. It'll help a lot of people in the spousal category


----------



## Don247

Vinay sareen said:


> 2020


According to them 2020 applications are still new.. but I've heard they clearing backlogs. It also depends on which category you've applied. Just keep following up with them.


----------



## GabrielaM

Don247 said:


> Thanks for the info. and sharing your story. It'll help a lot of people in the spousal category


They seem to have convinced themselves that at least 99% of spousal PRP applications are based on sham marriages. Particularly where one party comes from a poorer country and therefore has some material advantage to gain from SA residence. (Maybe they know more than I do).
When I embarked on my PRP application I stupidly believed that 5 years of marriage would qualify me for an automatic PRP within the advertised 8 month delay period. I fact they regard PRPs as documentary gold bullion, and they don't hand them out willy-nilly. The basic documents they ask for are nowhere near enough to get your application through.
You have to think the thing from their point of view which is that:

*This application is yet another fraudulent attempt at acquiring an illegitimate PRP through a sham marriage,
*and they reject it unless compelling evidence is presented to the contrary.

If you work from this standpoint and give them copious credible documentation showing cohabitation you stand to be seen as the 1% who are not out to defraud them. In any other country they could just send out a social worker to visit the residence and determine the actual situation_ in situ_. In South Africa that would not work because the social worker would either be murdered or bribed.

My educated guess tells me they grant just a very few thousand PRPs per year, maybe only one or two thousand, so to be one of those you have to supply evidence of your _bona fides_ that places you in the highest category.

And please, I say again, stay away from the dirt-bag lawyer-vultures who are only there to feed on your misery and hardship.


----------



## Don247

GabrielaM said:


> They seem to have convinced themselves that at least 99% of spousal PRP applications are based on sham marriages. Particularly where one party comes from a poorer country and therefore has some material advantage to gain from SA residence. (Maybe they know more than I do).
> When I embarked on my PRP application I stupidly believed that 5 years of marriage would qualify me for an automatic PRP within the advertised 8 month delay period. I fact they regard PRPs as documentary gold bullion, and they don't hand them out willy-nilly. The basic documents they ask for are nowhere near enough to get your application through.
> You have to think the thing from their point of view which is that:
> 
> *This application is yet another fraudulent attempt at acquiring an illegitimate PRP through a sham marriage,
> *and they reject it unless compelling evidence is presented to the contrary.
> 
> If you work from this standpoint and give them copious credible documentation showing cohabitation you stand to be seen as the 1% who are not out to defraud them. In any other country they could just send out a social worker to visit the residence and determine the actual situation_ in situ_. In South Africa that would not work because the social worker would either be murdered or bribed.
> 
> My educated guess tells me they grant just a very few thousand PRPs per year, maybe only one or two thousand, so to be one of those you have to supply evidence of your _bona fides_ that places you in the highest category.
> 
> And please, I say again, stay away from the dirt-bag lawyer-vultures who are only there to feed on your misery and hardship.


I agree.. I know a lot of people waiting for spousal PRP for years. 
Luckily I don't fall in that category. I'm waiting for major child PRP. Applied in 2020


----------



## GabrielaM

Don247 said:


> I agree.. I know a lot of people waiting for spousal PRP for years.
> Luckily I don't fall in that category. I'm waiting for major child PRP. Applied in 2020


Knowing about the millions of illegals in the country from all over Africa, and beyond, it's surprising that they would get so worked up about the few that are prepared to embark on a 5-year-plus fraud project to get permanent residence.

In fact you'd think they'd welcome people with such tenacity into the country - even appoint some of them to senior government jobs, seeing as they have more initiative and motivation than most civil servants display.


----------



## Vinay sareen

I think there is no chance to get pr result also this year..🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## GabrielaM

Vinay sareen said:


> I think there is no chance to get pr result also this year..🤔🤔🤔🤔


Most people don't understand how deeply dysfunctional DHA actually is.

I set about applying for an ID document on the basis of my new PRP. According to the DHA website I needed to bring 2 forms, BI-9 and BI-309, both of which can be downloaded from the website as well as a Birth Certificate. Photos are only needed for a Temporary ID if that is desired. Needless to say neither form can be downloaded. In fact BI-9 turns out to be a self-carboning triplicate which could never be produced by any printer, and BI-309 is the figment of someone else's fertile imagination - it doesn't exist!

Because of the nightmarish state of most DHA branches I drove nearly 100km to one that is thought to be slightly less nightmarish. After standing outside for a little over an hour I gained entry and a seat for another half-hour wait. This for Covid regulations which I have no quarrel with. However while still outside a security guard inspected my documents and told me I'd have to go back home and fetch my marriage certificate. I disputed this and managed to avoid being sent home by the security guard. 

Once inside and at a counter the DHA officer told me I needed 2 photos. I told her about what was published on the DHA website regarding photos, and she told me not to believe all the rubbish that appears on the Internet. I told her that after one TRP, several TTRs, one PRP, more TRRs, one PRA, and several more TRRs DHA had more pictures of me than another agency on Earth!! This amused her no at all and I went across the street for a pair of pics.

On my return she wanted the marriage certificate. I told her about what their website said on the subject but she was adamant that no application was going out without a marriage certificate, so I should go home 100km away and fetch it. I then pointed to a sign on the wall that said that DHA also produces marriage certificates. She shrugged and pointed me towards another counter where a form was filled. With form filled I went to the cashier and paid R20. Thereafter a brand new marriage certificate was produced in less than 3 minutes. So not necessary to drive a 200km round trip after all!

Then more fingerprints were taken to add to the sheaves of fingerprints taken and sent by the various VFS and DHA branches offices that I visited over an 11 period - they must have an absolute hoard of completely redundant repetitive material on every applicant and I can't imagine how they decide which useless duplication to use. 

That is the scale of the problem you face when you get into the ring with the DHA - they have all the power and none of the smarts.


----------



## jollem

GabrielaM said:


> Most people don't understand how deeply dysfunctional DHA actually is.
> 
> I set about applying for an ID document on the basis of my new PRP. According to the DHA website I needed to bring 2 forms, BI-9 and BI-309, both of which can be downloaded from the website as well as a Birth Certificate. Photos are only needed for a Temporary ID if that is desired. Needless to say neither form can be downloaded. In fact BI-9 turns out to be a self-carboning triplicate which could never be produced by any printer, and BI-309 is the figment of someone else's fertile imagination - it doesn't exist!
> 
> Because of the nightmarish state of most DHA branches I drove nearly 100km to one that is thought to be slightly less nightmarish. After standing outside for a little over an hour I gained entry and a seat for another half-hour wait. This for Covid regulations which I have no quarrel with. However while still outside a security guard inspected my documents and told me I'd have to go back home and fetch my marriage certificate. I disputed this and managed to avoid being sent home by the security guard.
> 
> Once inside and at a counter the DHA officer told me I needed 2 photos. I told her about what was published on the DHA website regarding photos, and she told me not to believe all the rubbish that appears on the Internet. I told her that after one TRP, several TTRs, one PRP, more TRRs, one PRA, and several more TRRs DHA had more pictures of me than another agency on Earth!! This amused her no at all and I went across the street for a pair of pics.
> 
> On my return she wanted the marriage certificate. I told her about what their website said on the subject but she was adamant that no application was going out without a marriage certificate, so I should go home 100km away and fetch it. I then pointed to a sign on the wall that said that DHA also produces marriage certificates. She shrugged and pointed me towards another counter where a form was filled. With form filled I went to the cashier and paid R20. Thereafter a brand new marriage certificate was produced in less than 3 minutes. So not necessary to drive a 200km round trip after all!
> 
> Then more fingerprints were taken to add to the sheaves of fingerprints taken and sent by the various VFS and DHA branches offices that I visited over an 11 period - they must have an absolute hoard of completely redundant repetitive material on every applicant and I can't imagine how they decide which useless duplication to use.
> 
> That is the scale of the problem you face when you get into the ring with the DHA - they have all the power and none of the smarts.


Wellcome to the world of dealing with DHA (and many other Government departments). That is why people celebrate when they achieve what ever document they require.


----------



## GabrielaM

jollem said:


> Wellcome to the world of dealing with DHA (and many other Government departments). That is why people celebrate when they achieve what ever document they require.


Dealing with DHA at branch level at my KZN branch actually wasn't too painful. I had a pleasant relationship with the Permitting officer there and she would make some effort to ensure I had the right stuff for the application. At that time they had recently removed the actual issuing of the permits from the branches to Head Office, supposedly because of the corruption prevalent at branch level. Head Office had nowhere near the capacity to issue the permits, and delays were stretching to beyond a year for TRPs, but the atmosphere at the branch remained friendly and cooperative.

All that changed when they interposed the phalanx of malevolent robots named VFS in about 2013. From that day it became a bitter and humiliating experience applying for a TRP or TRR though the response time reduced from 12 months + to around the 2 months you see today. If there is indeed an afterlife the VFS staff are in for a very rough (and hopefully hot) eternity.

I actually have a little sympathy for DHA on the issue of sham marriages. I didn't imagine it would be such a widespread problem being as most of the migration traffic I see is those leaving for Calgary, Perth and Leamington Spa. I couldn't imagine a huge number of migrants wanting to get_ into_ that failing country when so many are desperate to _leave_ it. 

The best way to filter the sham marriages from the real is to conduct face-to-face interviews using trained counsellors to evaluate the applicants individually and separately. If they don't trust their employees not to take bribes they could set up additional screening or use multiple counsellors at the interviews. It would take only a few dozen reasonably competent people to do this, a small number compared to the army of morons they have on the payroll now The present system of waiting for the applicants to die of old age is not humane.

As to the question of why an ID application needs to be accompanied by a (forgeable) marriage certificate when that marriage can be verified in seconds in the database - I think that is a result of them deliberately hiring idiots from the Minister down to the janitor. 

For the ANC stupider has always been better. The best way to not be outshone by your colleagues is to make sure they're really thick in the head and move like a sloth.


----------



## jollem

GabrielaM said:


> Dealing with DHA at branch level at my KZN branch actually wasn't too painful. I had a pleasant relationship with the Permitting officer there and she would make some effort to ensure I had the right stuff for the application. At that time they had recently removed the actual issuing of the permits from the branches to Head Office, supposedly because of the corruption prevalent at branch level. Head Office had nowhere near the capacity to issue the permits, and delays were stretching to beyond a year for TRPs, but the atmosphere at the branch remained friendly and cooperative.
> 
> All that changed when they interposed the phalanx of malevolent robots named VFS in about 2013. From that day it became a bitter and humiliating experience applying for a TRP or TRR though the response time reduced from 12 months + to around the 2 months you see today. If there is indeed an afterlife the VFS staff are in for a very rough (and hopefully hot) eternity.
> 
> I actually have a little sympathy for DHA on the issue of sham marriages. I didn't imagine it would be such a widespread problem being as most of the migration traffic I see is those leaving for Calgary, Perth and Leamington Spa. I couldn't imagine a huge number of migrants wanting to get_ into_ that failing country when so many are desperate to _leave_ it.
> 
> The best way to filter the sham marriages from the real is to conduct face-to-face interviews using trained counsellors to evaluate the applicants individually and separately. If they don't trust their employees not to take bribes they could set up additional screening or use multiple counsellors at the interviews. It would take only a few dozen reasonably competent people to do this, a small number compared to the army of morons they have on the payroll now The present system of waiting for the applicants to die of old age is not humane.
> 
> As to the question of why an ID application needs to be accompanied by a (forgeable) marriage certificate when that marriage can be verified in seconds in the database - I think that is a result of them deliberately hiring idiots from the Minister down to the janitor.
> 
> For the ANC stupider has always been better. The best way to not be outshone by your colleagues is to make sure they're really thick in the head and move like a sloth.


Are you okay. Do you need to talk to someone?


----------



## twrist

Well after years of radio silence, with no update at all from DHA or the High Commission (I applied from the UK so had no tracking number), we had our very first indication that DHA at least have my application, because my mother-in-law got a phone call to confirm that I was definitely married to her son. That feels like progress, just a tiny tiny little bit of progress! Hopefully I don't have to wait another 43 months before the next little nugget of hope 😅


----------



## GabrielaM

twrist said:


> Well after years of radio silence, with no update at all from DHA or the High Commission (I applied from the UK so had no tracking number), we had our very first indication that DHA at least have my application, because my mother-in-law got a phone call to confirm that I was definitely married to her son. That feels like progress, just a tiny tiny little bit of progress! Hopefully I don't have to wait another 43 months before the next little nugget of hope 😅


In my case the time between phone call and my receiving the PRP was about 6 weeks.

Keep an eye on their tracking facility (every application has a number somewhere) - when the status changes to "Forwarded to Pretoria OC" you'll know you're a few days away from getting your paper.

Bear in mind that VFS is also falling apart - the SMS updates you paid R20 for don't come anymore (or didn't since you didn't apply there), and they want you to make an appointment to collect. They want to see an appointment letter. In my case the VFS website refused to make the appointment so I went without. Obviously there were all manner of problems getting in there, which I solved with brute force. They're even more happy than I am that I never ever need to go back to another VFS hellhole.

If you cannot track the application it might lie there for any number of years without you knowing since the SMS will never come and VFS have their heads so far up their butts they haven't seen daylight for months.


----------



## Eusoph SA

Hello good people. I wish to find out if there is anyone who got their PRP as from April 2021 based on Spousal Relationship who has applied for an ID book. Are there new steps involved before one can apply for an ID book if your PR is based on Spousal relationship? Looking forward to hearing from those who successfully applied. Regards.


----------



## GabrielaM

Go back a few posts and read all about it


----------



## Hlatli

GabrielaM said:


> Most people don't understand how deeply dysfunctional DHA actually is.
> 
> I set about applying for an ID document on the basis of my new PRP. According to the DHA website I needed to bring 2 forms, BI-9 and BI-309, both of which can be downloaded from the website as well as a Birth Certificate. Photos are only needed for a Temporary ID if that is desired. Needless to say neither form can be downloaded. In fact BI-9 turns out to be a self-carboning triplicate which could never be produced by any printer, and BI-309 is the figment of someone else's fertile imagination - it doesn't exist!
> 
> Because of the nightmarish state of most DHA branches I drove nearly 100km to one that is thought to be slightly less nightmarish. After standing outside for a little over an hour I gained entry and a seat for another half-hour wait. This for Covid regulations which I have no quarrel with. However while still outside a security guard inspected my documents and told me I'd have to go back home and fetch my marriage certificate. I disputed this and managed to avoid being sent home by the security guard.
> 
> Once inside and at a counter the DHA officer told me I needed 2 photos. I told her about what was published on the DHA website regarding photos, and she told me not to believe all the rubbish that appears on the Internet. I told her that after one TRP, several TTRs, one PRP, more TRRs, one PRA, and several more TRRs DHA had more pictures of me than another agency on Earth!! This amused her no at all and I went across the street for a pair of pics.
> 
> On my return she wanted the marriage certificate. I told her about what their website said on the subject but she was adamant that no application was going out without a marriage certificate, so I should go home 100km away and fetch it. I then pointed to a sign on the wall that said that DHA also produces marriage certificates. She shrugged and pointed me towards another counter where a form was filled. With form filled I went to the cashier and paid R20. Thereafter a brand new marriage certificate was produced in less than 3 minutes. So not necessary to drive a 200km round trip after all!
> 
> Then more fingerprints were taken to add to the sheaves of fingerprints taken and sent by the various VFS and DHA branches offices that I visited over an 11 period - they must have an absolute hoard of completely redundant repetitive material on every applicant and I can't imagine how they decide which useless duplication to use.
> 
> That is the scale of the problem you face when you get into the ring with the DHA - they have all the power and none of the smarts.


Hi there. Did you get any proof of submission or any receipt to show that you have submitted application for the ID?


Piaras said:


> Hi there I applied for a PRP in 2018 still waiting. All they tell me in the call centre is that it’s with the adjudicator for review. Has anybody has any luck going directly to the director of the department Tebogo Ledwaba


Tebogo never ever replied to my emails perhaps try sending emails to the other one...Mr Jackson McKay (his email address is on the DHA website)...explain story and request feedback...and wait a few weeks then use same email to follow up politely... keep doing it.... I started "pestering" them in Jan 2021 and we somehow got positive outcome eventually early July and we collected the PR (after 3 and 6 months of waiting).


----------



## Bekez

Hlatli said:


> Hi there. Did you get any proof of submission or any receipt to show that you have submitted application for the ID?
> 
> Tebogo never ever replied to my emails perhaps try sending emails to the other one...Mr Jackson McKay (his email address is on the DHA website)...explain story and request feedback...and wait a few weeks then use same email to follow up politely... keep doing it.... I started "pestering" them in Jan 2021 and we somehow got positive outcome eventually early July and we collected the PR (after 3 and 6 months of waiting).


Mine seems to be stuck at Recommendation stage since october 2020, that's what they tell me when I call. I applied under spousal in 2018 January, more than 3 and a half years ago. They don't even reply emails.


----------



## GabrielaM

Hlatli said:


> Hi there. Did you get any proof of submission or any receipt to show that you have submitted application for the ID?


You fill a Form BI-9 when you apply for ID. It's a self-carboning triplicate. You get one copy as a receipt.


----------



## Hlatli

GabrielaM said:


> You fill a Form BI-9 when you apply for ID. It's a self-carboning triplicate. You get one copy as a receipt.


Ohh my goodness he didnt even get carbon copy....😕now we will nothing nothing to proof submission. Oh dear


----------



## GabrielaM

Hlatli said:


> Ohh my goodness he didnt even get carbon copy....😕now we will nothing nothing to proof submission. Oh dear


They'll send you an sms to come and collect. You pitch up with your face and your fingerprints. Works every time 😀😀😀


----------



## MMRandell

Hi...so application received for 26b at DHA Nov 2018 and last status was 30 January 2019. After countless emails through the years I decided I'm just gonna email every single person at DHA constantly until they respond and my application is now at 2nd quality assurance...was stil pending 1st QA a few weeks ago so it looks like progress. Can anyone give me an idea...or hope....of how long or how many stages it goes through


----------



## Don247

MMRandell said:


> Hi...so application received for 26b at DHA Nov 2018 and last status was 30 January 2019. After countless emails through the years I decided I'm just gonna email every single person at DHA constantly until they respond and my application is now at 2nd quality assurance...was stil pending 1st QA a few weeks ago so it looks like progress. Can anyone give me an idea...or hope....of how long or how many stages it goes through


I believe there are 4 QA stages. The 3rd QA is where the final decision is made by the director. And the 4th QA is printing and signing off.
It's what I was told once when I called DHA.


----------



## GabrielaM

[


MMRandell said:


> Hi...so application received for 26b at DHA Nov 2018 and last status was 30 January 2019. After countless emails through the years I decided I'm just gonna email every single person at DHA constantly until they respond and my application is now at 2nd quality assurance...was stil pending 1st QA a few weeks ago so it looks like progress. Can anyone give me an idea...or hope....of how long or how many stages it goes through


Remember that their goal is rejecting applications. And with relationship applications there's their favourite catchall: "We were unable to find a good faith relationship". Then they add a few insults about how you were trying to pull a fast one on them with "your purported spouse", but how they outsmarted you etc etc. Of course they had their eyes and ears closed and don't answer the phone, don't answer email. Keep totally shtumm. They made not the slightest one iota of effort to investigate my spousal relationship - they just said: "Reject the bitch and if she appeals we'll look at it 3 years down the line."

They're utterly disgusting.


----------



## George Tower

I have been reading these forums from time to time hoping to find stories of hope but mostly it is a testament to the utter dysfunction of the Department of Home Affairs. 

I have been in a spousal relationship with my SA wife for over 10 years now. We officially tied the knot 8 years ago. They have had a PR application for nearly 3 years and the latest correspondence I received from them was not to bother them until January 2022. I have had one call as part of the QA process.

Having a young child who is 2 years old (and a full South African Citizen) I am seriously considering moving back to the UK so that I can exercise my full unfettered economic rights that I do not have here due to the very practical limitations one experiences as a non Permanent Resident. In all their interactions DHA make it clear that as a non-SA citizen you are some how worthy of poor treatment. 

In their latest replies to my emails I note that they hide behind the Covid 19 pandemic as an excuse to their poor performance. The fact is that DHA can't have it both ways. There have been a resultant lack of visitors to SA, economic contraction, and at reduction in weddings so outside of the wave peaks work load is probably a lot less.

As DHA are reluctant to provide any form of meaningful answers I am wondering whether anyone has made a formal PAIA information request as to the specificity of their own case, as well as in general to the rather opaque assessment process. The fact of the matter is that most applications are genuine bona fide and it is nonsensical that it should take so long and be to the detriment of families futures. In short what the hell is so complex about verifying the documentation that we all have submitted and granting PR in line with the legislation?

My rational for a PAIA request is:
1. It will give me some realistic answers so I can plan for the future and my family's future.
2. Shine a light into a fairly dark and opaque process so we know and everyone affected in the country knows where they stand.
3. Possibly provide some evidence should people want to litigate as it seems from past experience that Home Affairs only does what is right when compelled to by the High Court.

I look forward to any comments.


----------



## MMRandell

Don247 said:


> I believe there are 4 QA stages. The 3rd QA is where the final decision is made by the director. And the 4th QA is printing and signing off.
> It's what I was told once when I called DHA.


Thank you. I have sent them a follow up email to request that information. So fingers crossed. Suppose I will just keep bombarding them with emails week after week until they get sick of me


----------



## Bekez

Do they even reply to those emails?


----------



## GabrielaM

George Tower said:


> I look forward to any comments.


I've come to see DHA as the school bully - strutting, arrogant, suspicious, xenophobic, paranoid, and intellectually slightly retarded. But unlike the usual school bully this one cannot be sorted out in the usual fashion i.e. a knee in the groin and a head-butt to the nose as he folds forwards. Why? Because he's also the son of the school principal and will get you expelled if you retaliate. He also has the keys to the school gate and can shut you out if he starts to feel seriously threatened.

As with the rest of the ANC government DHA is deeply dysfunctional and hopelessly incompetent, but they are also suspicious, xenophobic and paranoid. To them every applicant is an enemy, detested for making them do a days work in a week, and positively hated when they refuse to be humble and acquiescent. 

With critical skill applications their foot-dragging cannot be drawn out as long as they'd like because of the commercial interest of the applicant's employer as well as the applicant himself, but with the spousal applicant they have the Aladdin's cave at their disposal - the beloved SHAM MARRIAGE! So easy to use, so difficult to disprove.

If you're going to take the legal route against DHA I hope you've got deep pockets, because they certainly have, as long as there's a tax-payer in this country left standing. And you're going to have to prove that you have 'a good faith spousal relationship'. Maybe that requires you take the judge home for a couple of weeks to demonstrate your intimate details.


----------



## Saqi446

MMRandell said:


> Hi...so application received for 26b at DHA Nov 2018 and last status was 30 January 2019. After countless emails through the years I decided I'm just gonna email every single person at DHA constantly until they respond and my application is now at 2nd quality assurance...was stil pending 1st QA a few weeks ago so it looks like progress. Can anyone give me an idea...or hope....of how long or how many stages it goes through


HI friend. I have applied spousal PR in April 2019.three months before I got answer from my email that my application is in 2nd stage.last week I got answer that my application is in 4th stage. Yesterday I call thm thn they told me your application is in final stage and you gona get your outcome with in few weeks.let's see and wait.


----------



## MMRandell

Saqi446 said:


> HI friend. I have applied spousal PR in April 2019.three months before I got answer from my email that my application is in 2nd stage.last week I got answer that my application is in 4th stage. Yesterday I call thm thn they told me your application is in final stage and you gona get your outcome with in few weeks.let's see and wait.


Thank you, useful information. I hope it's not long to go now..but I will keep following up weekly


----------



## MMRandell

Bekez said:


> Do they even reply to those emails?


After every 50 or so emails sent, I usually get 1 reply


----------



## Vinay sareen

Is fourth quality assurance is last stage still to wait for long I had been waiting on this stage for three months


----------



## Don247

Vinay sareen said:


> Is fourth quality assurance is last stage still to wait for long I had been waiting on this stage for three months


Yes 4th QA is the last stage


----------



## Vinay sareen

Thanks for your information but how more time they will take to give the results


----------



## SibaN9294

Thanks to the information on this forum, I got my PRP! The post is a bit long but I wanted to give all the details as that’s what helped me as well.

I applied for 27 (b) Critical Skills in December 2019.

I only started follow up in February 2021 via the toll free call centre number and I was told that my application was last worked on in October 2020 and was at stage 4 Quality Assurance.

I called weekly from the beginning of February and eventually opened a case and escalated it at the end of May, but seemingly this didn’t help much because the status still didn’t change for months after that. I also emailed all the contacts on the PR page of DHA website and didn’t receive a response.

I joined this forum about 3 weeks ago and saw a number of people advising that emailing Mr. Siyamthanda Skota was what had worked for them.
I decided to email him as well on 9 July 2021 and he responded about 3 hours later by forwarding my email to his colleagues. Unfortunately the unrest in KZN & Gauteng started the following week so I could not reach him during that time to follow up.

I emailed him again on 20 July 2021 and this time he responded by forwarding my email to even more of his colleagues.
I received a response from Tebogo Ledwaba on the same day and it was the generic:

“Your application is pending at 4th QA stage. Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly”

I was disappointed as I thought that was the end of it, a generic response.

To my surprise, 9 days later (29 July 2021) I called the toll free call centre number and they told me that my application was at printing stage and literally 2 hours later I received the message from VFS that my application had been forwarded to Pretoria OC. 24 hours later I received another message from VFS to say that my decision had been received and I could collect it.

I finally collected it today & I’m so happy as the outcome is positive!

Thank you to all the people in this group who continuously, selflessly share information.


----------



## Vinay sareen

Please pray for my case also. I am waiting


SibaN9294 said:


> Thanks to the information on this forum, I got my PRP! The post is a bit long but I wanted to give all the details as that’s what helped me as well.
> 
> I applied for 27 (b) Critical Skills in December 2019.
> 
> I only started follow up in February 2021 via the toll free call centre number and I was told that my application was last worked on in October 2020 and was at stage 4 Quality Assurance.
> 
> I called weekly from the beginning of February and eventually opened a case and escalated it at the end of May, but seemingly this didn’t help much because the status still didn’t change for months after that. I also emailed all the contacts on the PR page of DHA website and didn’t receive a response.
> 
> I joined this forum about 3 weeks ago and saw a number of people advising that emailing Mr. Siyamthanda Skota was what had worked for them.
> I decided to email him as well on 9 July 2021 and he responded about 3 hours later by forwarding my email to his colleagues. Unfortunately the unrest in KZN & Gauteng started the following week so I could not reach him during that time to follow up.
> 
> I emailed him again on 20 July 2021 and this time he responded by forwarding my email to even more of his colleagues.
> I received a response from Tebogo Ledwaba on the same day and it was the generic:
> 
> “Your application is pending at 4th QA stage. Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly”
> 
> I was disappointed as I thought that was the end of it, a generic response.
> 
> To my surprise, 9 days later (29 July 2021) I called the toll free call centre number and they told me that my application was at printing stage and literally 2 hours later I received the message from VFS that my application had been forwarded to Pretoria OC. 24 hours later I received another message from VFS to say that my decision had been received and I could collect it.
> 
> I finally collected it today & I’m so happy as the outcome is positive!
> 
> Thank you to all the people in this group who continuously, selflessly share information.





SibaN9294 said:


> Thanks to the information on this forum, I got my PRP! The post is a bit long but I wanted to give all the details as that’s what helped me as well.
> 
> I applied for 27 (b) Critical Skills in December 2019.
> 
> I only started follow up in February 2021 via the toll free call centre number and I was told that my application was last worked on in October 2020 and was at stage 4 Quality Assurance.
> 
> I called weekly from the beginning of February and eventually opened a case and escalated it at the end of May, but seemingly this didn’t help much because the status still didn’t change for months after that. I also emailed all the contacts on the PR page of DHA website and didn’t receive a response.
> 
> I joined this forum about 3 weeks ago and saw a number of people advising that emailing Mr. Siyamthanda Skota was what had worked for them.
> I decided to email him as well on 9 July 2021 and he responded about 3 hours later by forwarding my email to his colleagues. Unfortunately the unrest in KZN & Gauteng started the following week so I could not reach him during that time to follow up.
> 
> I emailed him again on 20 July 2021 and this time he responded by forwarding my email to even more of his colleagues.
> I received a response from Tebogo Ledwaba on the same day and it was the generic:
> 
> “Your application is pending at 4th QA stage. Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly”
> 
> I was disappointed as I thought that was the end of it, a generic response.
> 
> To my surprise, 9 days later (29 July 2021) I called the toll free call centre number and they told me that my application was at printing stage and literally 2 hours later I received the message from VFS that my application had been forwarded to Pretoria OC. 24 hours later I received another message from VFS to say that my decision had been received and I could collect it.
> 
> I finally collected it today & I’m so happy as the outcome is positive!
> 
> Thank you to all the people in this group who continuously, selflessly share information.


Please pray for my case. I am still waiting my case was same like you but I applied in 2020 February


----------



## SibaN9294

Vinay sareen said:


> Please pray for my case also. I am waiting
> 
> 
> Please pray for my case. I am still waiting my case was same like you but I applied in 2020 February


Try to contact Siyamthanda Skota, I hope it helps.


----------



## Vinay sareen

SibaN9294 said:


> Try to contact Siyamthanda Skota, I hope it helps.


I put too mails but always same response waiting for fourth quality assurance.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Shaku253

Dry-Man said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my journey,
> 
> I applied PRP 27(b)criticall skills on 12/12/ 2018 .
> application for xxxx has been received at DHA on 19/12/2018
> 
> I sent more than 5 emails on march 2019 and i got below replays
> 
> 
> *---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 Apr 2019, 13:35
> 
> Good day
> 
> The Department acknowledge receipt of your enquiry.
> 
> The application is currently pending and it’s under adjudication process at 2nd quality assurance stage.
> 
> Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly.
> 
> Trusting all to be in order.
> 
> Best regards
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 9 Apr 2019, 09:24
> 
> Thank you for writing into the Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> Please note that your application is still being processed and not yet finalized, application is currently with adjudication department and is still being processed.
> 
> Please make another follow up after 10 working days.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Y Maleka
> 
> Home Affairs Contact Centre*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Then i contacted them by Phone, the call center guy told me that the decision of my application has been made and it sent to the printing on 30/04/2019.
> 
> then i got below SMS's in my phone.
> 
> Application for xxx has been forwarded to Pretoria OC on 06/05/2019 15:05.
> Decision for xxx has been received at VFS Pretoria Hub on 07/05/2019 09:45.
> Application for xxx has been forwarded to VFC on 07/05/2019 10:02.
> Application for xxx is ready for collection at VFS on 09/05/2019 09:09.
> 
> I collected my PRP today 10/05/2019.
> 
> Next is ID.
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum, and never give up, call and send emails as much as you can.


Hi,

please can you share the email address and number used to contact them.

thanks


----------



## Vinay sareen

[email protected]


----------



## Ku2h

Hi All. Thank you all for sharing your stories. I jsut want to know if Home Affairs offices are accepting PRP ID applications right now? Does it have to be any specific Home Affairs office or can I go to any of them?


----------



## Vinay sareen

If anyone knows how much take to final the result at Fourth quality assurance. Please reply I am tired from four months they are replying with same answer.


----------



## SibaN9294

Ku2h said:


> Hi All. Thank you all for sharing your stories. I jsut want to know if Home Affairs offices are accepting PRP ID applications right now? Does it have to be any specific Home Affairs office or can I go to any of them?


I went to Home Affairs Randburg & they said they are not currently accepting PRP IDs. They are only accepting from Level 2.


----------



## SibaN9294

Vinay sareen said:


> If anyone knows how much take to final the result at Fourth quality assurance. Please reply I am tired from four months they are replying with same answer.


Mine took 9 months from 4th QA to finalisation.


----------



## Vinay sareen

SibaN9294 said:


> Mine took 9 months from 4th QA to finalisation.


It's too long but how was your result after finalisation?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Ku2h said:


> Hi All. Thank you all for sharing your stories. I jsut want to know if Home Affairs offices are accepting PRP ID applications right now? Does it have to be any specific Home Affairs office or can I go to any of them?


Please move to the following thread for discussion of ID related issues:









when get SMS for ID application


I did applied with the verification that come together with PR Thank you so much for your response. The reason l am asking is that, we got our PR somewhere towards end of March. We then went to our regional office first week of April to submit an application for ID. We were told that they are...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

SibaN9294 said:


> I went to Home Affairs Randburg & they said they are not currently accepting PRP IDs. They are only accepting from Level 2.


Thank you very much for your information.

Please go to the following thread for discussion of ID related issues.









when get SMS for ID application


I did applied with the verification that come together with PR Thank you so much for your response. The reason l am asking is that, we got our PR somewhere towards end of March. We then went to our regional office first week of April to submit an application for ID. We were told that they are...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## B.C.T.

Ku2h said:


> Hi All. Thank you all for sharing your stories. I just want to know if Home Affairs offices are accepting PRP ID applications right now? Does it have to be any specific Home Affairs office or can I go to any of them?


My first time ID application PRP was accepted in Pretoria. This is on Adjusted level 3, earlier this month.

Try Byron Place:

*320 Byron Place, Corner Sophie De Bruyn & Nana Sita Streets* 
*Pretoria* 
Gauteng 
0001 








[email protected] 







012 395 4300/ 4301/ 4330







071 483 9674 


Here is the August 1 2021 announcement from DHA ( emphesis mine):

"
* HOME AFFAIRS SERVICES ADJUSTED ALERT LEVEL 3 *




Tweet 
Registration of births including late registration of birth (LRB)

Re-issue of birth certificates
Registration of deaths
Issuance of Temporary Identity Certificates (TICs)
*Smart ID card & Green ID book application (For 1st time applicants only)*
Collection of Smart ID card & Green ID book
Passport applications and collections
Registration of marriages 
Retention and renunciation of citizenship
Provision of frontline services at Ports of Entry
Refugee Reception Centres remain closed" Department of Home Affairs - HOME AFFAIRS SERVICES ADJUSTED ALERT LEVEL 3


----------



## B.C.T.

B.C.T. said:


> My first time ID application PRP was accepted in Pretoria. This is on Adjusted level 3, earlier this month.
> 
> Try Byron Place:
> 
> *320 Byron Place, Corner Sophie De Bruyn & Nana Sita Streets*
> *Pretoria*
> 
> 
> Here is the August 1 2021 announcement from DHA ( emphesis mine):
> 
> "
> * HOME AFFAIRS SERVICES ADJUSTED ALERT LEVEL 3 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet
> Registration of births including late registration of birth (LRB)
> 
> Re-issue of birth certificates
> Registration of deaths
> Issuance of Temporary Identity Certificates (TICs)
> *Smart ID card & Green ID book application (For 1st time applicants only)*
> Collection of Smart ID card & Green ID book
> Passport applications and collections
> Registration of marriages
> Retention and renunciation of citizenship
> Provision of frontline services at Ports of Entry
> Refugee Reception Centres remain closed" Department of Home Affairs - HOME AFFAIRS SERVICES ADJUSTED ALERT LEVEL 3


And one more thing, I found out the hard way, you cant just go to ANY DHA office, you need one that does Green Card ID's...if they do only Smart ID you are out of luck.
The office in Byron place was the one suggested to me after I went to the "wrong" DHA office.


----------



## B.C.T.

Documents I Needed:

-Original Birth Certificate and and a copy.

- originals and copies of* both* the Permanent residency and the copy from Home affairs that came with it.

- marriage certificate and a copy.

-passport and a copy of data page, as well as a copy of the page with the entry stamp of when you came in the permanently reside in RSA, and a copy of any permits you hold in addition to PRP.

Copy of my wife's South African ID ( had to be certified / stamped by SAPS as I did not have her or the original ID with me)

They also ask you to fill out a form that lists all your addresses so be prepared for that.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

B.C.T. said:


> And one more thing, I found out the hard way, you cant just go to ANY DHA office, you need one that does Green Card ID's...if they do only Smart ID you are out of luck.
> The office in Byron place was the one suggested to me after I went to the "wrong" DHA office.


It is called (green) ID book (not card because card can been deemed as smartcard). ID smartcard can only be issued to South African citizens, not foreigners with PR.


----------



## mailserver

Good day,

How many stages are there for PR Application (spouse)? Reply is much appreciated


----------



## Don247

mailserver said:


> Good day,
> 
> How many stages are there for PR Application (spouse)? Reply is much appreciated


All categories a total of about 8 stages


----------



## B.C.T.

a4xiaoxiami said:


> It is called (green) ID book (not card because card can been deemed as smartcard). ID smartcard can only be issued to South African citizens, not foreigners with PR.


Correct. That is what I meant. To make it short YES they are taking applications for Green* BOOK*. Now lets all go and "Just do it" before they close it all up again!


----------



## mailserver

Don247 said:


> All categories a total of about 8 stages


Thanks you. What are the stages pls


----------



## Lyle79

I thank God, I collected my positive PRP outcome today. 
I applied in June 2017 under the Spouse category. 
It was a rocky road though. I just wanted to encourage everyone waiting that your day will come. 
Following up a lot helped especially through emails. I used to copy everyone in that department. If they don't respond I would still write them. 
I did it until they wrote to me saying that they will finalize before 31 August 2021, that is when I stopped following up. 
So here I am with my PR before the said date. 
All Glory to God. 
Am now preparing to go and apply for the green book. 
Don't give up. Eventually you will get yours.


----------



## Yasin786

Good day,

The content of the email is noted,

The application is currently pending at 2nd quality assurance stage.

Kindly note the finalisation of the application will be monitored accordingly.

Regards

Reply is much appreciated


----------



## Yasin786

I'm a bit confused when I called them yesterday home Affairs they told me my application is final stage now when I send email they telling me my application is currently pending at 2nd quality assurance stage.


----------



## Yasin786

anyone experience two different information when it comes to emailing and the call centre home Affairs??


----------



## Craik

Yasin786 said:


> anyone experience two different information when it comes to emailing and the call centre home Affairs??


Same thing happened to me today. Tebogo told me that my pr is at 5th quality assurance but when I called home affairs, I was told that it was still with the DDG (4th quality assurance).


----------



## Saqi446

B.C.T. said:


> Documents I Needed:
> 
> -Original Birth Certificate and and a copy.
> 
> - originals and copies of* both* the Permanent residency and the copy from Home affairs that came with it.
> 
> - marriage certificate and a copy.
> 
> -passport and a copy of data page, as well as a copy of the page with the entry stamp of when you came in the permanently reside in RSA, and a copy of any permits you hold in addition to PRP.
> 
> Copy of my wife's South African ID ( had to be certified / stamped by SAPS as I did not have her or the original ID with me)
> 
> They also ask you to fill out a form that lists all your addresses so be prepared for that.





Lyle79 said:


> I thank God, I collected my positive PRP outcome today.
> I applied in June 2017 under the Spouse category.
> It was a rocky road though. I just wanted to encourage everyone waiting that your day will come.
> Following up a lot helped especially through emails. I used to copy everyone in that department. If they don't respond I would still write them.
> I did it until they wrote to me saying that they will finalize before 31 August 2021, that is when I stopped following up.
> So here I am with my PR before the said date.
> All Glory to God.
> Am now preparing to go and apply for the green book.
> Don't give up. Eventually you will get yours.


I agree with u bro.I got my P.R (spouse) yesderday. I applied mid of 2019.they are working now.we just need to follow up.since February I emailed thm every week.it was on 2nd stage in april.within 4 months of follow up I got it.best of luck for every one.thanks


----------



## RudMuk

Ii also emailed and called today.They told me that its pending at 3rd quality assurance stage and the call centre said it has already gone through 6 quality assurance stages and its pendinh finalisation and I should call them next Thursday.I will call every week now until its out.


----------



## Yasin786

RudMuk said:


> Ii also emailed and called today.They told me that its pending at 3rd quality assurance stage and the call centre said it has already gone through 6 quality assurance stages and its pendinh finalisation and I should call them next Thursday.I will call every week now until its out.


me I called them twice a week every Monday and Thursday but sometimes I feel it doesn't make any sense they only tell you different information


----------



## Bekez

Lyle79 said:


> I thank God, I collected my positive PRP outcome today.
> I applied in June 2017 under the Spouse category.
> It was a rocky road though. I just wanted to encourage everyone waiting that your day will come.
> Following up a lot helped especially through emails. I used to copy everyone in that department. If they don't respond I would still write them.
> I did it until they wrote to me saying that they will finalize before 31 August 2021, that is when I stopped following up.
> So here I am with my PR before the said date.
> All Glory to God.
> Am now preparing to go and apply for the green book.
> Don't give up. Eventually you will get yours.


Congratulations. It has been a long wait, more than 4 years. My application will also be 4 years in December. Hopefully I will get it soon.


----------



## Lyle79

Bekez said:


> Congratulations. It has been a long wait, more than 4 years. My application will also be 4 years in December. Hopefully I will get it soon.


Thank you. I am sure you will get it soon. All the best


----------



## Lyle79

B.C.T. said:


> Documents I Needed:
> 
> -Original Birth Certificate and and a copy.
> 
> - originals and copies of* both* the Permanent residency and the copy from Home affairs that came with it.
> 
> - marriage certificate and a copy.
> 
> -passport and a copy of data page, as well as a copy of the page with the entry stamp of when you came in the permanently reside in RSA, and a copy of any permits you hold in addition to PRP.
> 
> Copy of my wife's South African ID ( had to be certified / stamped by SAPS as I did not have her or the original ID with me)
> 
> They also ask you to fill out a form that lists all your addresses so be prepared for that.


Thank you for the information. I went to the same place with the docs you mentioned to apply for my green book. It was a success


----------



## agriffin

Lyle79 said:


> I thank God, I collected my positive PRP outcome today.
> I applied in June 2017 under the Spouse category.
> It was a rocky road though. I just wanted to encourage everyone waiting that your day will come.
> Following up a lot helped especially through emails. I used to copy everyone in that department. If they don't respond I would still write them.
> I did it until they wrote to me saying that they will finalize before 31 August 2021, that is when I stopped following up.
> So here I am with my PR before the said date.
> All Glory to God.
> Am now preparing to go and apply for the green book.
> Don't give up. Eventually you will get yours.


Congratulations, it's nice to hear some encouraging news about the PR process. Did you call/email a particular person, or one of the public addresses? Do you mind sharing the email addresses you used? 
Thanks


----------



## MMRandell

My constant emailing seems to work. A few days ago I got the following response

The application is currently pending at 5th quality assurance

Does anyone know what happens at 5th quality assurance or after that?
You can try the following email addresses for Spouse category. I email every week and eventually after a few emails they respond.
[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Don247

MMRandell said:


> My constant emailing seems to work. A few days ago I got the following response
> 
> The application is currently pending at 5th quality assurance
> 
> Does anyone know what happens at 5th quality assurance or after that?
> You can try the following email addresses for Spouse category. I email every week and eventually after a few emails they respond.
> [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


It's probably done. Just waiting to get signed off. When did you apply?


----------



## MMRandell

Don247 said:


> It's probably done. Just waiting to get signed off. When did you apply?


Fingers crossed. Applied early November 2018. Was waiting to go to adjudicator for 2.5yrs before it started moving


----------



## MMRandell

Just happened to check vfs status yesterday and to my surprise...application has been forward to vfc on 10 Sept 2021!!! Its been so long I don't even believe it...now to see what the outcome is


----------



## Don247

MMRandell said:


> Just happened to check vfs status yesterday and to my surprise...application has been forward to vfc on 10 Sept 2021!!! Its been so long I don't even believe it...now to see what the outcome is


Congratulations. All the best! I applied early 2020. Still waiting


----------



## Craik

Good evening everyone.

I have collected my permanent residency today. I applied on the 24th of October 2018. There were no movements done until this year, it is in February that movements happened. And this is because I started calling home affairs and emailing home affairs. In March it moved from first quality assurance to second quality assurance. In May it moved from second to third quality. And finally in July it moved from 3rd quality to 4th quality assurance. On the last week of August, I called home affairs and emailed Mrs Tebogo. And I was told that that my application was on 5th quality assurance. On the 2nd of September my application was sent to Pretoria Oc. On the 3rd of September it was received at the Pretoria OC and was forwarded to vfs. On the 6th of September, it was ready for collection. It has been such an emotional roller-coaster! But, it is thanks to this forum that I have managed to get it. Thank you everyone for sharing emails and information and I wish all the best to those who are still waiting.


----------



## MMRandell

Craik said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I have collected my permanent residency today. I applied on the 24th of October 2018. There were no movements done until this year, it is in February that movements happened. And this is because I started calling home affairs and emailing home affairs. In March it moved from first quality assurance to second quality assurance. In May it moved from second to third quality. And finally in July it moved from 3rd quality to 4th quality assurance. On the last week of August, I called home affairs and emailed Mrs Tebogo. And I was told that that my application was on 5th quality assurance. On the 2nd of September my application was sent to Pretoria Oc. On the 3rd of September it was received at the Pretoria OC and was forwarded to vfs. On the 6th of September, it was ready for collection. It has been such an emotional roller-coaster! But, it is thanks to this forum that I have managed to get it. Thank you everyone for sharing emails and information and I wish all the best to those who are still waiting.


Congratulations 🎊 we also applied in 2018 and application started moving after constant weekly follow ups from June 2021. Also ready for collection today but my husband will only be able to collect next week so I'm still anxious hoping it's a positive outcome 🙏


----------



## Bekez

Craik said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I have collected my permanent residency today. I applied on the 24th of October 2018. There were no movements done until this year, it is in February that movements happened. And this is because I started calling home affairs and emailing home affairs. In March it moved from first quality assurance to second quality assurance. In May it moved from second to third quality. And finally in July it moved from 3rd quality to 4th quality assurance. On the last week of August, I called home affairs and emailed Mrs Tebogo. And I was told that that my application was on 5th quality assurance. On the 2nd of September my application was sent to Pretoria Oc. On the 3rd of September it was received at the Pretoria OC and was forwarded to vfs. On the 6th of September, it was ready for collection. It has been such an emotional roller-coaster! But, it is thanks to this forum that I have managed to get it. Thank you everyone for sharing emails and information and I wish all the best to those who are still waiting.


Congratulations. I applied in January 2018, the application is still on 1st quality assurance. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed. I've been waiting for too long.


----------



## mailserver

Craik said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I have collected my permanent residency today. I applied on the 24th of October 2018. There were no movements done until this year, it is in February that movements happened. And this is because I started calling home affairs and emailing home affairs. In March it moved from first quality assurance to second quality assurance. In May it moved from second to third quality. And finally in July it moved from 3rd quality to 4th quality assurance. On the last week of August, I called home affairs and emailed Mrs Tebogo. And I was told that that my application was on 5th quality assurance. On the 2nd of September my application was sent to Pretoria Oc. On the 3rd of September it was received at the Pretoria OC and was forwarded to vfs. On the 6th of September, it was ready for collection. It has been such an emotional roller-coaster! But, it is thanks to this forum that I have managed to get it. Thank you everyone for sharing emails and information and I wish all the best to those who are still waiting.


Congrats! Did you book through vfs website for collection or was it walk-in


----------



## Craik

mailserver said:


> Congrats! Did you book through vfs website for collection or was it walk-in


I booked through vfs' website. They don't accept walk-in. You'd also need to print the letter of appointment and bring it with you when you go and collect.


----------



## mailserver

Craik said:


> I booked through vfs' website. They don't accept walk-in. You'd also need to print the letter of appointment and bring it with you when you go and collect.


Thanks you..


----------



## Vinay sareen

My PRP is still at 5 quality assurance and I applied on march 4 2020. What does it mean? And how much more time it will take to get the result.
Please reply.
I am constantly putting a mail to them.


----------



## mailserver

Vinay sareen said:


> My PRP is still at 5 quality assurance and I applied on march 4 2020. What does it mean? And how much more time it will take to get the result.
> Please reply.
> I am constantly putting a mail to them.


5th is signing. The result will be out within 10 to 15 days


----------



## Don247

Vinay sareen said:


> My PRP is still at 5 quality assurance and I applied on march 4 2020. What does it mean? And how much more time it will take to get the result.
> Please reply.
> I am constantly putting a mail to them.


That's good. You should get it any time now. I applied in March 2020. Mine is still at 2nd quality assurance


----------



## Vinay sareen

mailserver said:


> 5th is signing. The result will be out within 10 to 15 days


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Vinay sareen

Don247 said:


> That's good. You should get it any time now. I applied in March 2020. Mine is still at 2nd quality assurance


U can keep sending mail to desired person for push.
If you want any mail id I will send you.they will surely help you.


----------



## Don247

Vinay sareen said:


> U can keep sending mail to desired person for push.
> If you want any mail id I will send you.they will surely help you.


Yes please send me the emails that helped you


----------



## Vinay sareen

Don247 said:


> Yes please send me the emails that helped you


[email protected]


----------



## Don247

Anyone applied in 2020 and got an outcome?


----------



## Vinay sareen

If the PRP has reached fifth quality assurance what can be expected result?


----------



## Don247

Vinay sareen said:


> If the PRP has reached fifth quality assurance what can be expected result?


All applications go through same procedure wheather it gets approved or rejected. You will get outcome any time soon


----------



## Vinay sareen

Don247 said:


> All applications go through same procedure wheather it gets approved or rejected. You will get outcome any time soon


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Vinay sareen

My application is reached at VFS office today after a long time now waiting for the result finger crossed


----------



## mailserver

Vinay sareen said:


> My application is reached at VFS office today after a long time now waiting for the result finger crossed


Congrats...for collection are you getting any date for September mine when scheduling it shows after October 20th


----------



## Vinay sareen

I didn't get any date may be till Thursday I will update


----------



## Don247

Vinay sareen said:


> My application is reached at VFS office today after a long time now waiting for the result finger crossed


Congrats. Please let us know of your outcome


----------



## Vinay sareen

Sure but please pray and hope for positive outcome.....


----------



## Don247

W


Vinay sareen said:


> Sure but please pray and hope for positive outcome.....


All the best. Under which category did you apply?


----------



## Vinay sareen

Don247 said:


> W
> 
> All the best. Under which category did you apply?


Critical skills visa


----------



## jollem

Vinay sareen said:


> My application is reached at VFS office today after a long time now waiting for the result finger crossed


Congrats. When did you apply snd which category.


----------



## Vinay sareen

28 February 2020 and critical skill visa


----------



## Vinay sareen

My application is ready for collection but currently i am not in South Africa. If someone knows can you please tell how my friend can collect on my behalf.


----------



## jollem

Vinay sareen said:


> My application is ready for collection but currently i am not in South Africa. If someone knows can you please tell how my friend can collect on my behalf.


There is a form you complete to give power of attorney to your friend. The form is on the link i have pasted below. However your friend will also need your original passport and the receipt. So you can courrier these to your friend.

Power-of-Attorney-030516.pdf (vfsglobal.com)


----------



## Vinay sareen

Firstly thanks for your reply Receipt is with him but it is difficult to courier the passport for long distance


----------



## jollem

Vinay sareen said:


> Firstly thanks for your reply Receipt is with him but it is difficult to courier the passport for long distance


 If there is no original passport they will not give him. But you can use DHL? It's reliable.


----------



## Vinay sareen

jollem said:


> If there is no original passport they will not give him. But you can use DHL? It's reliable.


Thanks for your reply again let me see


----------



## Vinay sareen

Pr is approved thanks for this website. I pray all have positive outcome. Thanks for help from each and everyone.


----------



## Don247

Vinay sareen said:


> Pr is approved thanks for this website. I pray all have positive outcome. Thanks for help from each and everyone.


Congrats!


----------



## Vinay sareen

Don247 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks bro...


----------



## Vinay sareen

I pray that your result will come soon and have a positive result


----------



## MMRandell

Received a positive outcome today!! After nearly 3 years of waiting. 🥳


----------



## RudMuk

Congratulations!!!When did you apply?


----------



## Don247

MMRandell said:


> Received a positive outcome today!! After nearly 3 years of waiting. 🥳


Congrats! Which emails did you follow up with?


----------



## MMRandell

Thank you. November 2018 spousal. The application only started moving after badgering them every week from May this year


Don247 said:


> Congrats! Which emails did you follow up with?


You can try the following email addresses for Spouse category. I emailed every week and eventually after a few emails they respond.
[email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## jollem

MMRandell said:


> Received a positive outcome today!! After nearly 3 years of waiting. 🥳


congrats.


----------



## MMRandell

Thank you. Can anyone please advise on applying for an ID? What documents are needed and what are the timeframes?


----------



## EugeneKc

Received positive outcome 2018 prp 26b May application.


----------



## RudMuk

EugeneKc said:


> Received positive outcome 2018 prp 26b May application.


Congratulations!!!! I hope I will also get mine soon applied November 2018.


----------



## Lebzmap

I applied for my spousal PR in Jan 2020. Today I got a call from the issuing officer who asked me a few questions about my application, my husband and where I'm from. Does anyone know which stage this is. I keep reading people saying there are at 1st 2nd or 3rd QA stage. Where do you find out what stage you are in?


----------



## Don247

Lebzmap said:


> I applied for my spousal PR in Jan 2020. Today I got a call from the issuing officer who asked me a few questions about my application, my husband and where I'm from. Does anyone know which stage this is. I keep reading people saying there are at 1st 2nd or 3rd QA stage. Where do you find out what stage you are in?


They can ask at any stage. The only way to know which stage it's at is if you consistently follow up with them via the toll free number and emails.


----------



## Lebzmap

Don247 said:


> They can ask at any stage. The only way to know which stage it's at is if you consistently follow up with them via the toll free number and emails.



OK. Thanks. I emailed and they said I'm in the 1st stage.


----------



## jollem

For everyone who has applied PRPs keep some faith. There is some movement in that space now.


----------



## Lebzmap

The guy I spoke with said he will finalize my application by month end. I truly hope so


----------



## Don247

Lebzmap said:


> The guy I spoke with said he will finalize my application by month end. I truly hope so


All the best. Good luck


----------



## RudMuk

Lebzmap said:


> The guy I spoke with said he will finalize my application by month end. I truly hope so


He also said that to me on 30/09 but when I check with the call centre it hasnt moved not even started quality assurance.Im just waiting to see what will happen month end.


----------



## Bekez

Hi guys. I applied for PRP 26b in January 2018, application is now on 2nd QA stage. My TRP will expire in January 2022 which is 3 months from now. Do you think this PRP will be out by then or I must just apply for renewal now? Kindly advise.


----------



## Lebzmap

RudMuk said:


> He also said that to me on 30/09 but when I check with the call centre it hasnt moved not even started quality assurance.Im just waiting to see what will happen month end.



I called the call center and they confirmed that the quality assurance was done as per the call I received this week. So it seems the call was legit! Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## mailserver

Bekez said:


> Hi guys. I applied for PRP 26b in January 2018, application is now on 2nd QA stage. My TRP will expire in January 2022 which is 3 months from now. Do you think this PRP will be out by then or I must just apply for renewal now? Kindly advise.


I think you have should apply for renewal. Better to be on the safe side. Also this might push your PR as well.


----------



## Yasin786

Bekez said:


> Hi guys. I applied for PRP 26b in January 2018, application is now on 2nd QA stage. My TRP will expire in January 2022 which is 3 months from now. Do you think this PRP will be out by then or I must just apply for renewal now? Kindly advise.


you still have to go through 3rd quality assurance and 4th quality assurance then decision after that for printing


----------



## Bekez

Yasin786 said:


> you still have to go through 3rd quality assurance and 4th quality assurance then decision after that for printing


So it might take more than 3 months to get to finalization of the application?


----------



## Yasin786

Bekez said:


> So it might take more than 3 months to get to finalization of the application?


you never know fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Don247

Mine has been stuck at 2nd quality assurance for 3 months now


----------



## Yasin786

Application has been received at the Visa Facilitation Centre on 15 Oct 2021 and is ready for collection. I'm so happy 😊


----------



## Tboy

Thats goof news. When did you apply and under category, Yasin876?


----------



## Yasin786

Tboy said:


> Thats goof news. When did you apply and under category, Yasin876?


 I applied January 2020 section 27


----------



## Yasin786

at the moment there is some movement so I'm wishing everyone good luck


----------



## Jay2021

Not sure but people seem to be complaining that there is a delay in VFS dispatching completed applications. I am not sure how true this it though!!


----------



## Fats01

I have checked on VFS website and my visa is ready for collection at VFS (Spouse visa). Applied in Jan 2017. I am not in the country at the moment - please can anyone tell me how long they hold the visa at their offices. Thank you


----------



## Furat5663

Fats01 said:


> I have checked on VFS website and my visa is ready for collection at VFS (Spouse visa). Applied in Jan 2017. I am not in the country at the moment - please can anyone tell me how long they hold the visa at their offices. Thank you


THEY TOLD US AT VFS THEY KEEP IT 3 MONTHS


----------



## Furat5663

Yasin786 said:


> Application has been received at the Visa Facilitation Centre on 15 Oct 2021 and is ready for collection. I'm so happy 😊


how long did it take from the printing stage?


----------



## Furat5663

Yasin786 said:


> Application has been received at the Visa Facilitation Centre on 15 Oct 2021 and is ready for collection. I'm so happy 😊


Hi Yaseen how long does printing stage last before getting sms from VFS


----------



## Yasin786

Furat5663 said:


> Hi Yaseen how long does printing stage last before getting sms from VFS


it depends how they working may one take 3 week printing stage till I get SMS so wishing u luck 🤞


----------



## Rue34

Craik said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> I have collected my permanent residency today. I applied on the 24th of October 2018. There were no movements done until this year, it is in February that movements happened. And this is because I started calling home affairs and emailing home affairs. In March it moved from first quality assurance to second quality assurance. In May it moved from second to third quality. And finally in July it moved from 3rd quality to 4th quality assurance. On the last week of August, I called home affairs and emailed Mrs Tebogo. And I was told that that my application was on 5th quality assurance. On the 2nd of September my application was sent to Pretoria Oc. On the 3rd of September it was received at the Pretoria OC and was forwarded to vfs. On the 6th of September, it was ready for collection. It has been such an emotional roller-coaster! But, it is thanks to this forum that I have managed to get it. Thank you everyone for sharing emails and information and I wish all the best to those who are still waiting.


Congrats on your PRP. Do you mind sharing the numbers you called for assistance?


----------



## Furat5663

Great did you reply for the ID and what steps did you follow for this?


----------



## Vinay sareen

Hi my pr result is out on 29 SEP 2021 but i am currently out from south Africa. Can anyone pls tell for how long VFS south Africa will put the result in their custody?
Pls reply if anyone knows


----------



## Hadassa

Sorry if l may ask when you applied for your PR just trying to see if there is consistency in the application processing.I applied for my PR June 2017 and it’s been 4 years waiting for an outcome


----------



## Furat5663

It was confirmed at VFs that it is 6 months. But you must make appointment online for the collection of the decision and then you select the date that you will be in South Africa


----------



## Don247

Hadassa said:


> Sorry if l may ask when you applied for your PR just trying to see if there is consistency in the application processing.I applied for my PR June 2017 and it’s been 4 years waiting for an outcome


Did you try calling DHA


----------



## Vinay sareen

Vinay sareen said:


> Hi my pr result is out on 29 SEP 2021 but i am currently out from south Africa. Can anyone pls tell for how long VFS south Africa will put the result in their custody?
> Pls reply if anyone knows


Please help


----------



## Bekez

Hadassa said:


> Sorry if l may ask when you applied for your PR just trying to see if there is consistency in the application processing.I applied for my PR June 2017 and it’s been 4 years waiting for an outcome


More than 4 years, that's too much. Did you ever try following up on the application? At what stage is it now? I've seen people who applied at the end of 2018 receiving their outcomes. I'm still waiting for mine as well, I applied in January 2018. I call the home affairs weekly but I don't think it's helping. My application has been sitting at the 3rd QA stage since 1 October 2021. So to answer your question, there is no consistency at all.


----------



## Don247

Bekez said:


> More than 4 years, that's too much. Did you ever try following up on the application? At what stage is it now? I've seen people who applied at the end of 2018 receiving their outcomes. I'm still waiting for mine as well, I applied in January 2018. I call the home affairs weekly but I don't think it's helping. My application has been sitting at the 3rd QA stage since 1 October 2021. So to answer your question, there is no consistency at all.


Mine has been sitting at 2nd quality assurance since July 2021


----------



## Hadassa

Don247 said:


> Mine has been sitting at 2nd quality assurance since July 2021


Hi


Don247 said:


> Did you try calling DHA


Hi I phoned and all they can tell me is passed the 1at stage only and they will send a message to escalate the issue.l think am going to write an email going forwards like other people who wrote emails on this forum.l am beyond frustrated as l can not get a job because of this


----------



## Bekez

Hadassa said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Hi I phoned and all they can tell me is passed the 1at stage only and they will send a message to escalate the issue.l think am going to write an email going forwards like other people who wrote emails on this forum.l am beyond frustrated as l can not get a job because of this


True you can't do anything with a spousal permit. Now they don't even allow you to get a drivers licence with a spousal permit, was turned away last week at the licencing department. As for me the spousal is expiring in January and I was hoping the PR will come out so that I won't have to apply for a renewal.


----------



## Bekez

Good day guys

I just called DHA to track progress of my application and was told that it's still on QA. When I asked at what stage of QA exactly I was told that from there it will go to dispatch. What does this mean if anyone has an idea?


----------



## Don247

Bekez said:


> Good day guys
> 
> I just called DHA to track progress of my application and was told that it's still on QA. When I asked at what stage of QA exactly I was told that from there it will go to dispatch. What does this mean if anyone has an idea?


You'll be lucky if it does. From my experience, a lot of applications get stuck at that stage. There are 4 or 5 QA stages. Mine is stuck at 2nd QA for months.
When I call every week I get different responses such as; It's almost finalized or it's still under investigations or a couple of more weeks or a few more months. 
So their responses are very inconsistent.
Call again in a few days and you'll probably get a different response.


----------



## Nikosi

Don247 said:


> You'll be lucky if it does. From my experience, a lot of applications get stuck at that stage. There are 4 or 5 QA stages. Mine is stuck at 2nd QA for months.
> When I call every week I get different responses such as; It's almost finalized or it's still under investigations or a couple of more weeks or a few more months.
> So their responses are very inconsistent.
> Call again in a few days and you'll probably get a different response.


Hi there ...i can a help ...commision only after job


----------



## Bekez

Nikosi said:


> Hi there ...i can a help ...commision only after job


You can help how?


----------



## Nikosi

facilititation.


----------



## Springrain

mel2102 said:


> My British partner applied for a Permanent Residence Visa in London in March 2013 and we got the shock of our lives to get an email from SA High Commission day before yesterday saying it had come through. We were told by the SAHC themselves to expect the minimum of a 2 year wait and therefore factored in another year to save money to take with us. I heard from my immigration company that they have employed a lot more people to deal with the backlog. We are waiting for the certificate to arrive in the post now.


Hi
Is it possible to get our residence certificate by post. We live in another country now. We got e-mail that outcomes are ready to collect. Please help me if you know anything about this. Thank you.


----------



## terryZW

Springrain said:


> Hi
> Is it possible to get our residence certificate by post. We live in another country now. We got e-mail that outcomes are ready to collect. Please help me if you know anything about this. Thank you.


No. Collection must be done in person, either by you or by someone with proxy to collect on your behalf. They will need your original passport and a letter of authority. They can them send it to you.

Just bear in mind what you are collecting is a decision, which could be positive or negative. If positive, simple enough… if negative and you want to appeal, not so much.


----------



## terryZW

Bekez said:


> You can help how?


Taking your money and running.


----------



## Bekez

😆


----------



## Fats01

Hello all After a long 5 years Of waiting I have finally got my permanent residence permit (spousal). Please advise what is the next step? Thank you all in advance


----------



## Fats01

Vinay sareen said:


> Hi my pr result is out on 29 SEP 2021 but i am currently out from south Africa. Can anyone pls tell for how long VFS south Africa will put the result in their custody?
> Pls reply if anyone knows


Hi They hold it for 6 months - I enquired with VFS (Durban) as I was in the same position and was out of the country


----------



## Kofi85

Good day
Can someone kindly advice me on the issue below.

I'm planning on making my submission for my PRP and want to know if I should go to the police station to apply for a south a African police clearance or the biometric taken at the vfs office when submitting your application caters for the south African police clearance certificate.

Thank you


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Kofi85 said:


> Good day
> Can someone kindly advice me on the issue below.
> 
> I'm planning on making my submission for my PRP and want to know if I should go to the police station to apply for a south a African police clearance or the biometric taken at the vfs office when submitting your application caters for the south African police clearance certificate.
> 
> Thank you


You can do it at VFS. Don't go to the police station.


----------



## Kofi85

Thank you


----------



## Tonyroaa

my wife obtained her PRP in 2014 (In the UK).

She entered South Africa for a short holiday in 2015 on the PRP. I recall we then went to home affairs with the PRP certificate to apply for something which was to be ready 3 weeks later (possibly registration of the PRP??). We returned to the UK and have not visited the country since.

is there any way to determine if the PRP is still valid? I assume other option is to simply enter ZA and present the prp at the airport. If invalid or lapsed, she would simply enter the country as a short term tourist for a couple weeks, using her UK passport. 

any insights would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## dinema84

Kofi85 said:


> Good day
> Can someone kindly advice me on the issue below.
> 
> I'm planning on making my submission for my PRP and want to know if I should go to the police station to apply for a south a African police clearance or the biometric taken at the vfs office when submitting your application caters for the south African police clearance certificate.
> 
> Thank you


Hello when you submit please update on the SA police clearance vs the VFS biometric. Also intend to apply for PR but had already sent my fingerprints for processing in my home country. I've only been in SA for less than 3months on a CSV with SA qualifications.


----------



## #19751

Fats01 said:


> Hello all After a long 5 years Of waiting I have finally got my permanent residence permit (spousal). Please advise what is the next step? Thank you all in advance


hello, when did u apply? I submitted my application (spousal) in October 2018 still waiting


----------



## Bekez

#19751 said:


> hello, when did u apply? I submitted my application (spousal) in October 2018 still waiting


Same here, applied January 2018.


----------



## Don247

Applied in March 2020. Almost 2 years now. Still no outcome


----------



## twrist

Bekez said:


> Same here, applied January 2018.


Yup, I applied in January 2018 too. My mother-in-law got a phone call from Home Affairs about six months ago to check we were married, but apart from that we haven't heard from them once. I am wondering whether there is any benefit in going down the route of getting a lawyer at this stage?


----------



## Don247

Any outcomes?


----------



## Taffydolllar

.


----------



## Don247

Taffydolllar said:


> Goodday colleagues what do they mean when they say application for PRP is on 5th quality assurance stage.


I know there are 4 Quality assurance stages then a decision stage. So it's probably just waiting for a decision. All the best. 
When did you apply and under which category?


----------



## Taffydolllar

.


Don247 said:


> I know there are 4 Quality assurance stages then a decision stage. So it's probably just waiting for a decision. All the best.
> When did you apply and under which category?


November 2017 (Relative)


----------



## dinema84

Hello
What happens if I acquire a new passport whilst I still have a valid CSV for the old passport. Note however that the old passport is still valid for over a year, neither is it damaged nor its pages finished. 

The reason is that I intend to renew my CSV in the new passport as the current passport will expire in a year(passort valid no less than 30days after expiry of intended visit). Also related, is one able to apply for a PR whilst holding the same passport that will expire after a year?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

When you get your new passport, your old passport should has already been cancelled/invalidated by your government. However, the visa/permit on your old passport should still be valid. You need to show both your old and new passport when you check in at border control.

When you apply for PR, VFS/DHA will not hold your passport. But you need to make sure your legal status to stay in SA while waiting for the outcome of your PR application. Otherwise, your PR application will be invalidated immediately.


----------



## Twand

MMRandell said:


> Fingers crossed. Applied early November 2018. Was waiting to go to adjudicator for 2.5yrs before it started moving





Don247 said:


> I know there are 4 Quality assurance stages then a decision stage. So it's probably just waiting for a decision. All the best.
> When did you apply and under which category?


I emailed home affairs regarding my PR application also under relatives category. I have been getting told that it is at stage 5 quality assuarance stage. Up to now I still get the same answer


----------



## Drnl

a4xiaoxiami said:


> When you get your new passport, your old passport should has already been cancelled/invalidated by your government. However, the visa/permit on your old passport should still be valid. You need to show both your old and new passport when you check in at border control.
> 
> When you apply for PR, VFS/DHA will not hold your passport. But you need to make sure your legal status to stay in SA while waiting for the outcome of your PR application. Otherwise, your PR application will be invalidated immediately.


Really???do home affairs really invalidate your PRP application when your current Visa expire without renewing it?if that's the case then why didn't they invalidate my application since my Visa and passport expired on october 2018 and home affairs is well aware of it and they even phone me on November 2019 which is a year later to confirm that i do not have a valid visa but i told them i only have a brand new passport but not a valid visa. That was November 2019 and i still didn't renew my visa up to now and i applied for PRP since April 2017,26(b) spouse, i don't have a valid Visa, I'm still waiting for them to do whatever they wish.


----------



## Drnl

Hadassa said:


> Sorry if l may ask when you applied for your PR just trying to see if there is consistency in the application processing.I applied for my PR June 2017 and it’s been 4 years waiting for an outcome


4 years is normal these days,i applied on April 2017,it's close to 5 years,just hang in there


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Drnl said:


> Really???do home affairs really invalidate your PRP application when your current Visa expire without renewing it?if that's the case then why didn't they invalidate my application since my Visa and passport expired on october 2018 and home affairs is well aware of it and they even phone me on November 2019 which is a year later to confirm that i do not have a valid visa but i told them i only have a brand new passport but not a valid visa. That was November 2019 and i still didn't renew my visa up to now and i applied for PRP since April 2017,26(b) spouse, i don't have a valid Visa, I'm still waiting for them to do whatever they wish.


What was the type of visa which had already expired?

You need to make sure that you are legally staying in South African the WHOLE time while you are waiting for the outcome of your application for permanent residency permit, or they will definitely decline your PRP application in the end.

Even worse, if you are taking a risk of becoming an undeirable person in DHA's list:

If the overstayed duration is Less than 30 days, then a person will ban for 12 months.
If the overstayed duration is more than 30 days, then a person will face the penalty ban, not less than 5 years.
You should consider looking for professional help to apply for the letter of good cause in order for you to legally stay in South Africa while waiting for the outcome of your PRP application.


----------



## Don247

Drnl said:


> Really???do home affairs really invalidate your PRP application when your current Visa expire without renewing it?if that's the case then why didn't they invalidate my application since my Visa and passport expired on october 2018 and home affairs is well aware of it and they even phone me on November 2019 which is a year later to confirm that i do not have a valid visa but i told them i only have a brand new passport but not a valid visa. That was November 2019 and i still didn't renew my visa up to now and i applied for PRP since April 2017,26(b) spouse, i don't have a valid Visa, I'm still waiting for them to do whatever they wish.


It's a must to have a valid visa while waiting for PRP.


----------



## Drnl

a4xiaoxiami said:


> What was the type of visa which had already expired?
> 
> You need to make sure that you are legally staying in South African the WHOLE time while you are waiting for the outcome of your application for permanent residency permit, or they will definitely decline your PRP application in the end.
> 
> Even worse, if you are taking a risk of becoming an undeirable person in DHA's list:
> 
> If the overstayed duration is Less than 30 days, then a person will ban for 12 months.
> If the overstayed duration is more than 30 days, then a person will face the penalty ban, not less than 5 years.
> You should consider looking for professional help to apply for the letter of good cause in order for you to legally stay in South Africa while waiting for the outcome of your PRP application.
> 
> View attachment 101142


Yes you are right you must have a valid visa while waiting for the outcome of the PRP but I can reassure you that right now I am illegal and i have been since october 2018 that's when both my visa and passport expired,Home affairs did phone me and asked for all these details that was November 2019 and they asked for a copy of my New passport which I emailed them to the address that they provided,they know that I don't have a valid visa since November 2019,and that same November 2019 they gave me a reference number and I have been phoning or emailing them every two weeks using that reference number.
HOME AFFAIRS KNOW VERY WELL THAT I DON'T HAVE A VALID VISA SINCE 2019
I tried the good cause but I gave up before I could get any further because my wife would have to apply for a new ID bearing my surname and we didn't have the time to do that.
Home affairs did this to me and let them do as they please,I applied in 2017 and I'm not the only one waiting for the outcome after close to five years.
IF THE OUTCOME IS POSITIVE THANK GOD BUT IF IT'S NOT THEN I WOULD HAVE TO TAKE MY LIFE AND REST BECAUSE I'M SO TIRED.


----------



## Springrain

Fats01 said:


> Hi They hold it for 6 months - I enquired with VFS (Durban) as I was in the same position and was out of the country


Hi all
Is it correct VFS hold the result for only 6 months. I heard for one year. Please help me where we need to collect as the result came 8 months ago. I am worried now. Anyone experience this. Help me. Thank you


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Springrain said:


> Hi all
> Is it correct VFS hold the result for only 6 months. I heard for one year. Please help me where we need to collect as the result came 8 months ago. I am worried now. Anyone experience this. Help me. Thank you


Not sure how long VFS can hold your result. It would be best if you can give them a call to make sure. +27 (0)12 425 3000 or [email protected]

TYou can ask someone in SA to collect the result for you.


How do I collect my decision back?
Choose whether you would prefer to collect your decision in person at the Visa Facilitation Centre or have a representative collect the decision on your behalf. Your original machine readable passport is required to collect the decision. In case your original machine readable passport is not available at the time of collection, VFS Global shall not handover the decision to the applicant or representative. A representative needs to carry an authorization letter with name of the applicant and his passport number followed by name and ID number of the representative collecting the application. The representative is requested to carry a copy of his / her ID along with authority letter which will be retained by VFS Global.

You also need to give your representative the original receipt when you submitted your application at VFS.


----------



## Springrain

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Not sure how long VFS can hold your result. It would be best if you can give them a call to make sure. +27 (0)12 425 3000 or [email protected]
> 
> TYou can ask someone in SA to collect the result for you.
> 
> 
> How do I collect my decision back?
> Choose whether you would prefer to collect your decision in person at the Visa Facilitation Centre or have a representative collect the decision on your behalf. Your original machine readable passport is required to collect the decision. In case your original machine readable passport is not available at the time of collection, VFS Global shall not handover the decision to the applicant or representative. A representative needs to carry an authorization letter with name of the applicant and his passport number followed by name and ID number of the representative collecting the application. The representative is requested to carry a copy of his / her ID along with authority letter which will be retained by VFS Global.
> 
> You also need to give your representative the original receipt when you submitted your application at VFS.


Thank you so much i mailed to VFS don't know when they will reply.


----------



## Tboy

Is there anyone getting multiple and inconsistent email feedbacks when inquiring about PR spouse. Today is on the 5th quality stage another day is on the 3rd quality stage? This is confusing


----------



## Twand

Tboy said:


> Is there anyone getting multiple and inconsistent email feedbacks when inquiring about PR spouse. Today is on the 5th quality stage another day is on the 3rd quality stage? This is confusing


They do provide different answers every time. Mine was at stage 5 then went back to stage 2 then more recently stage 3. I applied under Relatives though. I don't know why it goes into reverse. Perhaps it part of the process


----------



## Springrain

Vinay sareen said:


> Pr is approved thanks for this website. I pray all have positive outcome. Thanks for help from each and everyone.


Hi
Can we know the result without collecting the outcome from vfs. Is it possible. Please anybody knows. 

Thank you


----------



## Don247

Springrain said:


> Hi
> Can we know the result without collecting the outcome from vfs. Is it possible. Please anybody knows.
> 
> Thank you


Yes I've heard it's possible. Don't know how


----------



## Springrain

Hi all 
Finally collected our family permits. Vfs holds our results for a year as they told. Just a clarification how to calculate 3 years time period as we need to return to South Africa so that we can keep our residency valid. Is it the date which we collected our permit or the date of stamp on which date we left South Africa. Please if anyone knows let me know. 


Thank you🙏


----------



## pajojo4life

It is the day you were stamped out of the country. The counting start the day the immigration stamped you out the country. You can start counting from there henceforth..


----------



## Tboy

I have been told that my application is at the printing stage. Any idea of how long it takes to be able to collect the outcome at VFS?


----------



## Senatorial

Tboy said:


> I have been told that my application is at the printing stage. Any idea of how long it takes to be able to collect the outcome at VFS?


From posts on this and other Facebook forums, it should be about a fortnight.


----------



## Senatorial

Tboy said:


> I have been told that my application is at the printing stage. Any idea of how long it takes to be able to collect the outcome at VFS?


When did you apply and under which category?


----------



## Tboy

Senatorial said:


> When did you apply and under which category?


October 2018, spousal PR


----------



## Twand

Tboy said:


> I have been told that my application is at the printing stage. Any idea of how long it takes to be able to collect the outcome at VFS?


Wow. Yours is close. Mine was at stage 5 quality assurance at the begining of the year now it's on stage 3. How long did yours take from stage 3 to printing stage for you?


----------



## Tboy

Twand said:


> Wow. Yours is close. Mine was at stage 5 quality assurance at the begining of the year now it's on stage 3. How long did yours take from stage 3 to printing stage for you?


I have discovered that the call centre agents are in most cases reliable AnD consistent when it comes to confirming the status of an application. Mine took 30days from stage 3 to printing.


----------



## Twand

Tboy said:


> I have discovered that the call centre agents are in most cases reliable AnD consistent when it comes to confirming the status of an application. Mine took 30days from stage 3 to printing.


When I call the call center they say it is still under adjudication and was last worked on in 2019. Through email they say stage 3 and was last worked on in Feb this year. Home affairs are really confusing and frustrating


----------



## Tboy

Twand said:


> When I call the call center they say it is still under adjudication and was last worked on in 2019. Through email they say stage 3 and was last worked on in Feb this year. Home affairs are really confusing and frustrating


You should keep sending emails say weekly to home affairs. It is very important


----------



## Bekez

Hi guys
My PR application was said to be in stage 3 of QA for about 5 months. Then mid Feb I sent an email to dha. Last week on Thursday I called and was told that the application was sent to the Deputy Director on Wednesday, which is stage 4 of QA. Now today a week later I got a message that the application has been sent to Pretoria OC. I thought that was quick, it moved from Deputy Director to final decision making and printing within a week. But I'm so nervous right now as I wait for the 'ready for collection' message. I applied in January 2018 under spousal.


----------



## Don247

Bekez said:


> Hi guys
> My PR application was said to be in stage 3 of QA for about 5 months. Then mid Feb I sent an email to dha. Last week on Thursday I called and was told that the application was sent to the Deputy Director on Wednesday, which is stage 4 of QA. Now today a week later I got a message that the application has been sent to Pretoria OC. I thought that was quick, it moved from Deputy Director to final decision making and printing within a week. But I'm so nervous right now as I wait for the 'ready for collection' message. I applied in January 2018 under spousal.


Finally Good to hear about some progress. Best of luck.


----------



## Tboy

I would like to thank comments from the various applicants on this platform that were important in ensuring a speedy finalization of my PR spousal applied in Oct 2018. I collected my positive PR outcome today.

Kee p phoning the DHA call centre and sending out emails to the PR enquiries team tebogo, Sesane, siyamuthanda etc. That helps a lot.


----------



## Bekez

Congratulations on your positive outcome. I also got a ready for collection message on Friday, I will go tomorrow. I hope it's a positive outcome too. I applied in January 2018.


----------



## Don247

Good luck to all. I applied in 2020. Still waiting.


----------



## Bekez

I collected my PRP today. Thank you guys for all the information on this platform. It really helps. Good luck to all those who are still waiting, don't lose hope. Send those emails and keep on calling them.


----------



## Don247

Congratulations


----------



## XkhalilX

Hi guys i have been married 10 years now and my prp still not out they received it by home affairs since 23 of oct 2019 and today when i call they said its in QA so my question is what os that mean and in which stage my application is also how long it take to be done please any one can help me with that please guys email me [email protected] hotmail.com or whatsapp me 0614146646 or even here u guys replay to me who know or have any info please guid me guys what must i do


----------



## Bekez

XkhalilX said:


> Hi guys i have been married 10 years now and my prp still not out they received it by home affairs since 23 of oct 2019 and today when i call they said its in QA so my question is what os that mean and in which stage my application is also how long it take to be done please any one can help me with that please guys email me [email protected] hotmail.com or whatsapp me 0614146646 or even here u guys replay to me who know or have any info please guid me guys what must i do


Prp spousal take time, I know people who have been waiting since 2016. I applied in January 2018 and only received an outcome last week. So there isn't much you can do expect to email and call them at least every 2 weeks.


----------



## #19751

Bekez said:


> Prp spousal take time, I know people who have been waiting since 2016. I applied in January 2018 and only received an outcome last week. So there isn't much you can do expect to email and call them at least every 2 weeks.


I applied in September 2018, still waiting, Since when did u start following up


----------



## Bekez

I started calling them in 2020. Then late last year I sent emails twice, I never got a response. I emailed again last month and Tebogo Ledwala responded saying that my application is at 3rd stage of QA, it had been at that stage for 5 months by the way. 2 weeks later I collected my prp.


----------



## Don247

In the last 2 years some PRP processing departments were not operating and they had limited staff due to Covid. But I've heard now it's back to normal again. So hopefully we'll see a lot of outcomes soon.


----------



## Migped

Lebzmap said:


> The guy I spoke with said he will finalize my application by month end. I truly hope so
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Migped

Hi did the guy finalised your application?
second question your application was at first quality assurance then he says he will finalised it in a month 
Kindly


----------



## Tonyroaa

Tonyroaa said:


> my wife obtained her PRP in 2014 (In the UK).
> 
> She entered South Africa for a short holiday in 2015 on the PRP. I recall we then went to home affairs with the PRP certificate to apply for something which was to be ready 3 weeks later (possibly registration of the PRP??). We returned to the UK and have not visited the country since.
> 
> is there any way to determine if the PRP is still valid? I assume other option is to simply enter ZA and present the prp at the airport. If invalid or lapsed, she would simply enter the country as a short term tourist for a couple weeks, using her UK passport.
> 
> any insights would be appreciated. Thank you


Any thoughts on the above?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Tonyroaa said:


> Any thoughts on the above?


Usually, if you leave South Africa for 3 continuous years, your permanent residency will become invalidated.

You can apply for exemption to DHA with good reason before reaching your 3-year period to waive that requirement.

But that does not apply to your case.

Since you've left for about 7 years continuously, the question is do you really need that PR status?


----------



## Migped

Good day have you ever got your PRP


----------



## ashland

Hello All,

My wife applied for a Spousal (5 yrs marriage to SA citizen) on 26/10/2017. We have called HACC many times over years, written to various HA contacts (received a vague response, once).
This week we got two different status updates, one is "Pending at 1st Quality" and other "Recommended by adjudicators". It seems that the HACC have different info to the other source, not sure who to believe, or really where we actually are in the process.

Does anyone have a _full_ detailed list of all the PR stages? Couldn't find this anywhere.
I have found the call centre to be very confusing when asking for more info on this.

So far pieced together the following list of PR stages:

1. Application submitted at VFS
2. Application received at HA head office
3. Application is sent to "adjudicators" (i.e. people who work on vetting the application) This could be a varying numbers of adjudicators, depending on type of application.
4. Adjudicators make a recommendation to move to QA Stage 1 (_I think we are stuck here?? Last update on: 21/09/2020_)
5. Quality Assurance Stages: 1-4

QA Stage 1 = Supervisor
QA Stage 2 = Director
QA Stage 3 = Chief Director
QA Stage 4 = Deputy Director General
(application could be sent back to adjudication if does not pass QA)
6. Outcome decided
7. Printing
8. Notification to collect
9. Collection

I would be most grateful if anyone could fill in any blanks or correct the above!

Thank you.
Andrew.


----------



## Senatorial

ashland said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My wife applied for a Spousal (5 yrs marriage to SA citizen) on 26/10/2017. We have called HACC many times over years, written to various HA contacts (received a vague response, once).
> This week we got two different status updates, one is "Pending at 1st Quality" and other "Recommended by adjudicators". It seems that the HACC have different info to the other source, not sure who to believe, or really where we actually are in the process.
> 
> Does anyone have a _full_ detailed list of all the PR stages? Couldn't find this anywhere.
> I have found the call centre to be very confusing when asking for more info on this.
> 
> So far pieced together the following list of PR stages:
> 
> 1. Application submitted at VFS
> 2. Application received at HA head office
> 3. Application is sent to "adjudicators" (i.e. people who work on vetting the application) This could be a varying numbers of adjudicators, depending on type of application.
> 4. Adjudicators make a recommendation to move to QA Stage 1 (_I think we are stuck here?? Last update on: 21/09/2020_)
> 5. Quality Assurance Stages: 1-4
> 
> QA Stage 1 = Supervisor
> QA Stage 2 = Director
> QA Stage 3 = Chief Director
> QA Stage 4 = Deputy Director General
> (application could be sent back to adjudication if does not pass QA)
> 6. Outcome decided
> 7. Printing
> 8. Notification to collect
> 9. Collection
> 
> I would be most grateful if anyone could fill in any blanks or correct the above!
> 
> Thank you.
> Andrew.


This looks right Andrew…at least based on the info I have.
There’s a ‘Sent to VFS’ stage between 7 & 8.


----------



## ashland

Senatorial said:


> This looks right Andrew…at least based on the info I have.
> There’s a ‘Sent to VFS’ stage between 7 & 8.


Thanks @Senatorial.

Any ideas (rough average) how long the Quality Assurance Stages: 1-4 could take?

Would also like to hear from, or about, anyone who went the legal route to sue HA and have the court compel finalisation of the application. Was it successful and the timescales?


----------



## Senatorial

ashland said:


> Thanks @Senatorial.
> 
> Any ideas (rough average) how long the Quality Assurance Stages: 1-4 could take?
> 
> Would also like to hear from, or about, anyone who went the legal route to sue HA and have the court compel finalisation of the application. Was it successful and the timescales?


The timeline for each of the stages vary grossly, firstly depending on the PR category, CSV, Spouse etc. The way I see it there's a dependency on the amount of information they are verifying. That said, two applications that require the same amount of effort could be released 2 years apart. In short, there's just no knowing with DHA. 

From some experiences that I've read on different forums, the initial stages seem to take more time than the final stages. i.e. things seem to move a bit faster higher up. 

_All of the above are assumptions based on what I've read on forums._

This is the best forum I've come across; South African Visa Forum

With regards to litigation. The immigration firms usually do this on behalf of clients, however, there have also been cases of individuals going at it alone. It's obviously quite expensive. Here are some examples;

Lawsuit against Department of Home Affairs
Litigation against Department of Home Affairs | PMG
Maverick Citizen: Foreign nationals file class action against Home Affairs to avoid separation from their children
If you do a Google search you'll come up with even more and the forum I shared above also has some examples.


----------



## ashland

Senatorial said:


> The timeline for each of the stages vary grossly
> 
> This is the best forum I've come across; South African Visa Forum
> 
> With regards to litigation. The immigration firms usually do this on behalf of clients


Thanks for your feedback @Senatorial. 

Yes, I did read about several "mass litigations" over the years where a law firm gathers together a group of clients and sue HA, successfully in every case it seems. 

Considering legal action now on an individual basis now since my wife applied for the 5th time for TRV renewal in Oct 2021 (well before expiry, as usual) and that application too is still not back and she is now on a lapsed TRV and wanting to visit family overseas, all due to no fault of our own. We actually had this situation with the TRV once before where it simply didnt come back for months making her "illegal" (I suppose) and had to hire a lawyer, but I think they just reapplied for a new TRV and it came back after some weeks.

It is very expensive indeed to sue, however I am so sick and tired after almost 10 years of dealing with HA for PR. Our first PR application was rejected after a few years due to a change in law, which was very unfairly applied to all pending applications (who does that?), so we had to reapply based on 5 years marriage, we have 3 kids all born here and SA citizens. 

Maybe it will be worth every cent when you weigh up against the multiple re-application costs, time, anxiety and anger at being treated like a piece of dog **** for so long by HA?


----------



## Senatorial

ashland said:


> Thanks for your feedback @Senatorial.
> 
> Yes, I did read about several "mass litigations" over the years where a law firm gathers together a group of clients and sue HA, successfully in every case it seems.
> 
> Considering legal action now on an individual basis now since my wife applied for the 5th time for TRV renewal in Oct 2021 (well before expiry, as usual) and that application too is still not back and she is now on a lapsed TRV and wanting to visit family overseas, all due to no fault of our own. We actually had this situation with the TRV once before where it simply didnt come back for months making her "illegal" (I suppose) and had to hire a lawyer, but I think they just reapplied for a new TRV and it came back after some weeks.
> 
> It is very expensive indeed to sue, however I am so sick and tired after almost 10 years of dealing with HA for PR. Our first PR application was rejected after a few years due to a change in law, which was very unfairly applied to all pending applications (who does that?), so we had to reapply based on 5 years marriage, we have 3 kids all born here and SA citizens.
> 
> Maybe it will be worth every cent when you weigh up against the multiple re-application costs, time, anxiety and anger at being treated like a piece of dog **** for so long by HA?


Definitely worth it to deal with the anxiety. There are some good firms out there like Eisenberg who are reputable.

Hopefully you'll get your outcomes soon, it's unbelievable the amount of harm that DHA is causing people. Completely inexcusable but sadly there is no recourse in sight.

All the best!


----------



## Don247

I'm currently in a similar situation. I applied in March 2020 and still waiting. Mine was stuck at 2nd QA until I got my TRV renewal in Oct 2021 then it went back for re adjudication and it's now stuck at re adjudication since then. I wish to hear something soon and I hope it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Senatorial

Don247 said:


> I'm currently in a similar situation. I applied in March 2020 and still waiting. Mine was stuck at 2nd QA until I got my TRV renewal in Oct 2021 then it went back for re adjudication and it's now stuck at re adjudication since then. I wish to hear something soon and I hope it'll be worth the wait.


Please make sure you call and email DHA to check on the status and (in a kind way) let them know that you have been waiting longer than 8 months.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

As long as you have submitted your TRV application, you can legally stay in SA while waiting for the outcome of your application.

You cannot leave SA, otherwise, you will be labled as "undesirable" at the border control,which will forbit you applying for visas to enter SA for a number of years.

However, the Minister General recently annouced an exemption, which allows you to leave the country until the end of May with the origional receipt of long-term visa application for Easter holiday season. But you need to apply for a visa to return if you are not from visa exemption countries, like UK.


----------



## Don247

Senatorial said:


> Please make sure you call and email DHA to check on the status and (in a kind way) let them know that you have been waiting longer than 8 months.


I've been doing that regularly since the satrt of 2021 but still no movement. I do it weekly.


----------



## Drnl

Don247 said:


> I've been doing that regularly since the satrt of 2021 but still no movement. I do it weekly.





ashland said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My wife applied for a Spousal (5 yrs marriage to SA citizen) on 26/10/2017. We have called HACC many times over years, written to various HA contacts (received a vague response, once).
> This week we got two different status updates, one is "Pending at 1st Quality" and other "Recommended by adjudicators". It seems that the HACC have different info to the other source, not sure who to believe, or really where we actually are in the process.
> 
> Does anyone have a _full_ detailed list of all the PR stages? Couldn't find this anywhere.
> I have found the call centre to be very confusing when asking for more info on this.
> 
> So far pieced together the following list of PR stages:
> 
> 1. Application submitted at VFS
> 2. Application received at HA head office
> 3. Application is sent to "adjudicators" (i.e. people who work on vetting the application) This could be a varying numbers of adjudicators, depending on type of application.
> 4. Adjudicators make a recommendation to move to QA Stage 1 (_I think we are stuck here?? Last update on: 21/09/2020_)
> 5. Quality Assurance Stages: 1-4
> 
> QA Stage 1 = Supervisor
> QA Stage 2 = Director
> QA Stage 3 = Chief Director
> QA Stage 4 = Deputy Director General
> (application could be sent back to adjudication if does not pass QA)
> 6. Outcome decided
> 7. Printing
> 8. Notification to collect
> 9. Collection
> 
> I would be most grateful if anyone could fill in any blanks or correct the above!
> 
> Thank you.
> Andrew.


HACC mostly wait on the updates from the officials working on the case,for instance in my case i phoned HACC and was told that my application was on 1st quality assurance,but i emailed the officials and was told it's on 2nd quality assurrance that was last month, today i phoned HAAC and I'm being told 1st quality assurance, it seems like HAAC is one stage behind the officials who are currently working on your application, HACC is still waiting to be updated for the 2nd quality assurance...i think so.


----------



## Don247

Drnl said:


> HACC mostly wait on the updates from the officials working on the case,for instance in my case i phoned HACC and was told that my application was on 1st quality assurance,but i emailed the officials and was told it's on 2nd quality assurrance that was last month, today i phoned HAAC and I'm being told 1st quality assurance, it seems like HAAC is one stage behind the officials who are currently working on your application, HACC is still waiting to be updated for the 2nd quality assurance...i think so.


When did you apply?


----------



## Drnl

Don247 said:


> When did you apply?


I applied on April 2017


----------



## Drnl

ashland said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My wife applied for a Spousal (5 yrs marriage to SA citizen) on 26/10/2017. We have called HACC many times over years, written to various HA contacts (received a vague response, once).
> This week we got two different status updates, one is "Pending at 1st Quality" and other "Recommended by adjudicators". It seems that the HACC have different info to the other source, not sure who to believe, or really where we actually are in the process.
> 
> Does anyone have a _full_ detailed list of all the PR stages? Couldn't find this anywhere.
> I have found the call centre to be very confusing when asking for more info on this.
> 
> So far pieced together the following list of PR stages:
> 
> 1. Application submitted at VFS
> 2. Application received at HA head office
> 3. Application is sent to "adjudicators" (i.e. people who work on vetting the application) This could be a varying numbers of adjudicators, depending on type of application.
> 4. Adjudicators make a recommendation to move to QA Stage 1 (_I think we are stuck here?? Last update on: 21/09/2020_)
> 5. Quality Assurance Stages: 1-4
> 
> QA Stage 1 = Supervisor
> QA Stage 2 = Director
> QA Stage 3 = Chief Director
> QA Stage 4 = Deputy Director General
> (application could be sent back to adjudication if does not pass QA)
> 6. Outcome decided
> 7. Printing
> 8. Notification to collect
> 9. Collection
> 
> I would be most grateful if anyone could fill in any blanks or correct the above!
> 
> Thank you.
> Andrew.


Hi there
I've seen all the stages you have mentioned above, but i can't situate my stage because I'm a little bit confused and nervous about my case.
Firsrt off i applied on April 2017 my application was stuck on adjudicator until november 2019 and from here to 9 march 2022 it moved to 1st QA and on april this year i emailed DHA i was told it was on 2nd QA ,today i phoned HACC they told it's on DIRECTOR QUALITY ASSURANCE 
Please is this good news or bad news because the way things are speeding is making very nervous,can someone explain to me what is director quality assurance???
I applied April 2017


----------



## Bekez

Drnl said:


> Hi there
> I've seen all the stages you have mentioned above, but i can't situate my stage because I'm a little bit confused and nervous about my case.
> Firsrt off i applied on April 2017 my application was stuck on adjudicator until november 2019 and from here to 9 march 2022 it moved to 1st QA and on april this year i emailed DHA i was told it was on 2nd QA ,today i phoned HACC they told it's on DIRECTOR QUALITY ASSURANCE
> Please is this good news or bad news because the way things are speeding is making very nervous,can someone explain to me what is director quality assurance???
> I applied April 2017


They can move fast when they want to. After I had emailed them, mine moved from QA stage 3 to ready for collection in less than 2 weeks. I was so nervous, I thought it was a rejection. I had applied in January 2018 and got it in March 2022.


----------



## Drnl

Bekez said:


> They can move fast when they want to. After I had emailed them, mine moved from QA stage 3 to ready for collection in less than 2 weeks. I was so nervous, I thought it was a rejection. I had applied in January 2018 and got it in March 2022.


Ok I'm very happy the way things turned out for you,God bless you.
One more thing,did DHA have ever rejected an application after 5 long years?do you know any case in particular for 26(b) spouse?


----------



## Cidibi

Anything guys?


----------



## twrist

Drnl said:


> One more thing,did DHA have ever rejected an application after 5 long years?do you know any case in particular for 26(b) spouse?


This is absolutely my fear too. Our lives have been on hold whilst we have been waiting for my PRP, and if I get a rejection after four or five years it will be unbearable. I'll certainly consider paying an immigration lawyer to help appeal in that case

I've emailed HACC again today. Unlike the rest of you, I never get proper status updates whenever I email - the last time I asked for a status update, I just received "The application was received at this office and is currently being attended to. Once the application have been finalized, the office of application will be informed." - which doesn't fill me with hope!


----------



## Bekez

twrist said:


> This is absolutely my fear too. Our lives have been on hold whilst we have been waiting for my PRP, and if I get a rejection after four or five years it will be unbearable. I'll certainly consider paying an immigration lawyer to help appeal in that case
> 
> I've emailed HACC again today. Unlike the rest of you, I never get proper status updates whenever I email - the last time I asked for a status update, I just received "The application was received at this office and is currently being attended to. Once the application have been finalized, the office of application will be informed." - which doesn't fill me with hope!


Email tebogo


twrist said:


> This is absolutely my fear too. Our lives have been on hold whilst we have been waiting for my PRP, and if I get a rejection after four or five years it will be unbearable. I'll certainly consider paying an immigration lawyer to help appeal in that case
> 
> I've emailed HACC again today. Unlike the rest of you, I never get proper status updates whenever I email - the last time I asked for a status update, I just received "The application was received at this office and is currently being attended to. Once the application have been finalized, the office of application will be informed." - which doesn't fill me with hope!


Email [email protected]
He gives meaningful updates and also call 0800601190.


----------



## twrist

Bekez said:


> Email [email protected]
> He gives meaningful updates and also call 0800601190.


Wow, thanks - "Please be informed that your application was finalized by this office and dispatched to the office of application."

I'm so excited, after four years! I just hope it's a yes!


----------



## Senatorial

twrist said:


> Wow, thanks - "Please be informed that your application was finalized by this office and dispatched to the office of application."
> 
> I'm so excited, after four years! I just hope it's a yes!


All the best! Keep us posted!


----------



## Bekez

twrist said:


> Wow, thanks - "Please be informed that your application was finalized by this office and dispatched to the office of application."
> 
> I'm so excited, after four years! I just hope it's a yes!


Keeping my fingers crossed for you. All the best. Please do let us know how it goes.


----------



## jollem

twrist said:


> Wow, thanks - "Please be informed that your application was finalized by this office and dispatched to the office of application."
> 
> I'm so excited, after four years! I just hope it's a yes!


Great news (congrats in advance). We all routing for you. When did you submit?


----------



## Maomolemo

foreign_national said:


> I applied my PRP December 2018 and my application has been stuck at Home Affairs all along I am not sure why its taking long I write to them they just say its with the Adjudicator. I see in this forum people getting their PRPs and those people applied after me its so not good at all. I guess may eb that is what happens when apply in VFS Rivonia.





iamtheman said:


> Not sure if any, only saw November collections. When did u apply? I am one of the December applicants (18) but it reached DHA 1st week of Jan 2019 (seems the DHL drivers were on a vacation already). So basically I think what counts is the day it reaches DHA not these VFS administration days. They called me last month requesting my Quali docs and I dd send. Did a followup 2 weeks later and was told its now on stage 2 of 5. I am still patiently waiting with fingers crossed.


----------



## avn

We applied for PRP on 2 Feb 2017. I've been chasing up on the application heavily since around January and it's been stuck in QA 2 ever since. I email almost every 2 weeks and usually just get an answer from Tebogo or someone else that "it is currently at 2nd quality assurance". Today I mailed again and Tebogo hit me with "Please be informed that the application is still within the process of adjudication and necessary quality assurance. You will be notified through VFS as soon as it is finalised." and that Home Affairs can't guarantee the time it will take to finalise or the result of the outcome.

I'm at my wits' end. My partner and I desperately just need this behind us so we can go on with our lives. She's been living here for a decade and a half, having to get a TRP every 2 years. We just went through applying for another one. I've heard of people taking Home Affairs to court and generally it gets settled out-of-court. Does anyone have a success story like that here? Which lawyers did you use? Is there anyone who would be interested in going this route together?


----------



## Don247

avn said:


> We applied for PRP on 2 Feb 2017. I've been chasing up on the application heavily since around January and it's been stuck in QA 2 ever since. I email almost every 2 weeks and usually just get an answer from Tebogo or someone else that "it is currently at 2nd quality assurance". Today I mailed again and Tebogo hit me with "Please be informed that the application is still within the process of adjudication and necessary quality assurance. You will be notified through VFS as soon as it is finalised." and that Home Affairs can't guarantee the time it will take to finalise or the result of the outcome.
> 
> I'm at my wits' end. My partner and I desperately just need this behind us so we can go on with our lives. She's been living here for a decade and a half, having to get a TRP every 2 years. We just went through applying for another one. I've heard of people taking Home Affairs to court and generally it gets settled out-of-court. Does anyone have a success story like that here? Which lawyers did you use? Is there anyone who would be interested in going this route together?


I got the very same reply today. I applied in 2020


----------



## Babar Anjum

Hi 
I applied my permanent residence permit 26b in 23January 2019.after that I call dha they said your application still 1st quality assurance .my application stuck in same place since July 2020 .I don't know what I must do.i heard about this forum people helping each other anyone help me please.


----------



## jollem

Babar Anjum said:


> Hi
> I applied my permanent residence permit 26b in 23January 2019.after that I call dha they said your application still 1st quality assurance .my application stuck in same place since July 2020 .I don't know what I must do.i heard about this forum people helping each other anyone help me please.


The bad news is you are in for a long wait. DHA dont really care about 26b. On this forum some from as far as 2017 haven't received them.


----------



## Drnl

jollem said:


> The bad news is you are in for a long wait. DHA dont really care about 26b. On this forum some from as far as 2017 haven't received them.


Yes that's true
Like me since April 2017,a week ago i read in this forum about a guy who applied in January 2017.Just hang in there.


----------



## Maomolemo

Nikosi said:


> Hi there ...i can a help ...commision only after job


----------



## Babar Anjum

Help me
Help me


----------



## vikrumpatel

Hi All, Does any one know that the current application status is at 3rd Quality assurance, and how long it will take to get the outcome and what are the stages involved from here. Thank you.


----------



## vikrumpatel

Hi All, Does any one know that the current application status is at 3rd Quality assurance, and how long it will take to get the outcome and what are the stages involved from here. Thank you.


----------



## Bekez

Mine took 3 weeks from 3rd stage of QA to ready for collection. But then there is no formula, each application is different. There is 4th, 5th and 6th which is printing of outcome. Just keep on calling and emailing them. You never know.


----------



## Don247

Hey guys. Any recent outcomes of PRPs?


----------



## Babar Anjum

Hi guys my prp application still pending on 1st quality assurance about last 2 years. I email dha 3 week ago they said wait 2 months we will finalize your application.what are you saying guys about this email. Share with me any experiences


----------



## _michelle_m

Babar Anjum said:


> Hi guys my prp application still pending on 1st quality assurance about last 2 years. I email dha 3 week ago they said wait 2 months we will finalize your application.what are you saying guys about this email. Share with me any experiences


My application has also been on the 1st quality assurance stage for 2 years now. I emailed and was told to wait 2 months. Today marks 2 months and I made a follow up again, only to be told its still on the 1st quality assurance stage.


----------



## Don247

_michelle_m said:


> My application has also been on the 1st quality assurance stage for 2 years now. I emailed and was told to wait 2 months. Today marks 2 months and I made a follow up again, only to be told its still on the 1st quality assurance stage.


When it comes to PR outcomes with DHA I don't believe them anymore in what they say. I got a call from DHA last year around September and the guy said he's finalizing my application and I will get my outcome within a month. And here I am still waiting. 
So it's never finalized until you get the actual outcome. 
I applied in March 2020.


----------



## ennie1990

Don247 said:


> When it comes to PR outcomes with DHA I don't believe them anymore in what they say. I got a call from DHA last year around September and the guy said he's finalizing my application and I will get my outcome within a month. And here I am still waiting.
> So it's never finalized until you get the actual outcome.
> I applied in March 2020.


Me too i applied in January 2020.


----------



## _michelle_m

ennie1990 said:


> Me too i applied in January 2020.


Okay it seems we all applied round about the same time because I applied 11 Feb 2020 at the Cape Town office but it was only received at the Adjudicators hub on the 15th of Dec 2020 apparently.


----------



## ennie1990

Me too i applied at the Cape Town office. Recently, i have been offered a Post doc position at Stellenbosch university with good funding. I'm so stressed, i can't move on.


----------



## ennie1990

_michelle_m said:


> Okay it seems we all applied round about the same time because I applied 11 Feb 2020 at the Cape Town office but it was only received at the Adjudicators hub on the 15th of Dec 2020 apparently.


I contacted the home affairs, i was told that my application is under 3rd quality assuarance stage.


----------



## Oluwaseyi218

ennie1990 said:


> I contacted the home affairs, i was told that my application is under 3rd quality assuarance stage.


Hi, did you apply under graduate waiver or Critical Skills Visa 27b?! It seems like a long time since you've submitted your application.


----------



## ennie1990

Oluwaseyi218 said:


> Hi, did you apply under graduate waiver or Critical Skills Visa 27b?! It seems like a long time since you've submitted your application.


Hi, i applied under graduate waiver. I'm still waiting for the outcome


----------



## Oluwaseyi218

ennie1990 said:


> Hi, i applied under graduate waiver. I'm still waiting for the outcome


Oh, right. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

Has anyone got his\her PRP this year? I applied in 2018 November nothing till now.


----------



## ennie1990

iriraamu uvoldn said:


> Has anyone got his\her PRP this year? I applied in 2018 November nothing till now.


Did you applied under spousal? 2018 is a long way back. Did you do a follow up for your application


----------



## Don247

I applied in early 2020. Still pending after doing weekly follow ups.
I applied under relative category.


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

Applied under relative category 
Did a follow up and they said its in the 1st quality assuarance the, the other one said i should check after 2months its been a month now, 2weeks ago they said they opened a case gave me a refference number called after 10days only to be told 1st quality assuarance again


----------



## ennie1990

iriraamu uvoldn said:


> Applied under relative category
> Did a follow up and they said its in the 1st quality assuarance the, the other one said i should check after 2months its been a month now, 2weeks ago they said they opened a case gave me a refference number called after 10days only to be told 1st quality assuarance again


Just hang in there, you will get it


----------



## Don247

ennie1990 said:


> Just hang in there, you will get it


Did you receive yours?
Also when did you apply?


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

Yah eish lets hope


----------



## ennie1990

Not yet 


Don247 said:


> Did you receive yours?
> Also when did you apply?


Not yet, i applied in January 2020


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

ennie1990 said:


> Not yet
> 
> Not yet, i applied in January 2020


They say there is a massive backlog at DHA due to covid 19😤


----------



## Don247

iriraamu uvoldn said:


> They say there is a massive backlog at DHA due to covid 19😤


Covid is 1 of their excuses. Even before covid there was a huge backlog.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Morning Patrons . i applied for my PRP in November 2018, never did any follow-up, but yesterday i called DHA and they told me my applications has just 3 more stage to go through. so i should call them back in 14 working days with the Escalation Number that was given to me, does it mean any thing positive?


----------



## Don247

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> Morning Patrons . i applied for my PRP in November 2018, never did any follow-up, but yesterday i called DHA and they told me my applications has just 3 more stage to go through. so i should call them back in 14 working days with the Escalation Number that was given to me, does it mean any thing positive?


Unfortunately it does not mean anything when it comes to PR processing. I've been hearing the same thing from them for the past year


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

PR applications are not moving much, if any, at DHA. Actually, in terms of the long-term visa/permit applications, nothing, if any, is moving.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Hi. everyone.
can someone tell me what ae the last 3 stages a PR application goes through?


----------



## jollem

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> Hi. everyone.
> can someone tell me what ae the last 3 stages a PR application goes through?


lol dont worry too much about the stages. They dont mean much to your timeline. 1 day they can tell you its stage 3 and next time they say stage 2 or 1. And they can tell you its last stage and you still wait for more than a year.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Well i have waited and still waiting for 4 years now... and i wondered how come some guys in this forum applied after me . some applied in 2020, 0r 2019 an they got their own PR sooner than mine.. its amazing how the systems works really


----------



## _michelle_m

under which category did you apply?
if you scroll back in this forum a few pages, someone detailed what they think are the steps so check that out.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

I applied in Nov 2018 for my PR under Section 26B. Life Partner Category.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

_michelle_m said:


> under which category did you apply?
> if you scroll back in this forum a few pages, someone detailed what they think are the steps so check that out.




I applied in Nov 2018 for my PR under Section 26B. Life Partner Category.


----------



## Don247

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> I applied in Nov 2018 for my PR under Section 26B. Life Partner Category.


Spousal and any kind of relative categories does take more time. Sometimes applications can also go backwards. If it's at stage 3 it can go back to stage 1 and so on. And sometimes it can get stuck on 1 stage for very long. 
I'm also waiting for mine in the relatives category. I applied in 2020 as a major child. 
I'm the child above 21. My dad is SA citizen.


----------



## Drnl

Don247 said:


> Spousal and any kind of relative categories does take more time. Sometimes applications can also go backwards. If it's at stage 3 it can go back to stage 1 and so on. And sometimes it can get stuck on 1 stage for very long.
> I'm also waiting for mine in the relatives category. I applied in 2020 as a major child.
> I'm the child above 21. My dad is SA citizen.


Ok,your dad is SA citizen,you should have had an ID number right from your birth...I'm from congo my wife is SA citizen but my son has his own ID number since he was born and it's been there on his birth certificate for 12 years now.Myself i applied for PR spousal since April 2017 and still waiting.
You should have been given citizenship by the time you reached 16.


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

Hie I Got this reply via email does it mean anything positive.... "The request is send to the section for finalization."


----------



## Oluwaseyi218

iriraamu uvoldn said:


> Hie I Got this reply via email does it mean anything positive.... "The request is send to the section for finalization."


Hi, who did you send email to please?! And since when did you apply for PRP?!


----------



## Don247

Drnl said:


> Ok,your dad is SA citizen,you should have had an ID number right from your birth...I'm from congo my wife is SA citizen but my son has his own ID number since he was born and it's been there on his birth certificate for 12 years now.Myself i applied for PR spousal since April 2017 and still waiting.
> You should have been given citizenship by the time you reached 16.


It's not like that for me. My dad wasn't born here and neither was I. My dad came to the country 1st many years ago then he got his citizenship and then I came here afterwards. 
So I applied through him.


----------



## Drnl

Don247 said:


> It's not like that for me. My dad wasn't born here and neither was I. My dad came to the country 1st many years ago then he got his citizenship and then I came here afterwards.
> So I applied through him.


Ok,i see,you are right,i thought you were born here,just hang in there you'll get your PR just like everyone else in this forum.Good luck.


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

Oluwaseyi218 said:


> Hi, who did you send email to please?! And since when did you apply for PRP?!


The email was sent to [email protected]

I applied in November 2018 as a first of kin relative.


----------



## H. B

Hello sir I apply permanent residence application 26b in January 2020 I don't know still which stage I am plz can check for me


----------



## ennie1990

Me too, 


humibaksha8 said:


> Hello sir I apply permanent residence application 26b in January 2020 I don't know still which stage I am plz can check for me


Me too i applied in January 2020 under 26B


----------



## H. B

And I apply again temporary residence permit in june 2022 I get no result plz can help us


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Hi guys phone DHA for my permanent residence update. Was told tht it was last treated on 26th Feb 2022. At 2nd QA. So I'm guessing it's now left 3rd QA and 4th QA.. Then decision.


----------



## Don247

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> Hi guys phone DHA for my permanent residence update. Was told tht it was last treated on 26th Feb 2022. At 2nd QA. So I'm guessing it's now left 3rd QA and 4th QA.. Then decision.


Mine was last attended last year June 2021 and it went to 2nd QA. and it's still at 2nd QA.


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

Hellow everyone. Found this on facebook, could it be the exact process??


----------



## H. B

iriraamu uvoldn said:


> View attachment 102206
> 
> Hellow everyone. Found this on facebook, could it be the exact process??


Hi plz can check for my permanent residence plz


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

humibaksha8 said:


> Hi plz can check for my permanent residence plz


Call 080 060 1190 its Toll Free.


----------



## H. B

iriraamu uvoldn said:


> Call 080 060 1190 its Toll Free.


Thank u


----------



## Don247

It is Something like that but not exactly. Those are the general steps but it can differ.


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

Don247 said:


> It is Something like that but not exactly. Those are the general steps but it can differ.


Alright cool.


----------



## H. B

I called DHA they said my PR in stage 1


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

Mine is said to be at "Reccomendation by adjudicator" not sure which stage it is.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Hi. Don't believe everything you see... It can be photoshoped. 
A friend of mine got same application approval format. And he was scammed cus they sent him this kind of proof that it has been finalized. But is application was never approved. So let's be careful guys


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

iriraamu uvoldn said:


> Mine is said to be at "Reccomendation by adjudicator" not sure which stage it is.


Hi. If your application is still by recommendation. It means u are still behind, and u have not gotten to Quality Assurance stages yet


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> Hi. If your application is still by recommendation. It means u are still behind, and u have not gotten to Quality Assurance stages yet


Yeah cool will just keep following. Maybe it might help some how.


----------



## Don247

They're taking forever to finalize PR applications


----------



## dinema84

Hello. I'm in my bank right now at African Bank Brooklyn Mall. Apparently they have blocked my account. Background I'm in SA working on a TRV critical skills visa whose renewal I applied in June but still awaiting the outcome. What happens now, anyone who has experienced the same thing.


----------



## jollem

dinema84 said:


> Hello. I'm in my bank right now at African Bank Brooklyn Mall. Apparently they have blocked my account. Background I'm in SA working on a TRV critical skills visa whose renewal I applied in June but still awaiting the outcome. What happens now, anyone who has experienced the same thing.


You can try to show them the expired TRV and also print out the directive from DHA which says all long term visas which expired and the renewals submitted are extended until March 2023 (or something like that). Check for the directive on the DHA website.


----------



## iriraamu uvoldn

dinema84 said:


> Hello. I'm in my bank right now at African Bank Brooklyn Mall. Apparently they have blocked my account. Background I'm in SA working on a TRV critical skills visa whose renewal I applied in June but still awaiting the outcome. What happens now, anyone who has experienced the same thing.


Take your proof of renewal and go show them(VFS Receipt they will open it)


----------



## dinema84

jollem said:


> You can try to show them the expired TRV and also print out the directive from DHA which says all long term visas which expired and the renewals submitted are extended until March 2023 (or something like that). Check for the directive on the DHA website.


I did all that I actually had my original passport with the expired permit and the VFSGlobal receipt. I even printed out that DHA notice regarding foreign nationals awaiting visa outcomes....by the way it says until 30 September 2022 but I explained that there was another extension to March 2023.
Nway by and by, this came about when I had message to say account blocked until I update my personal information on the banking App so I visited a branch to get clarification. Nway they said I would now be able to transact and they sent a query to HQ as the banking consultant said we can exchange words until I developed high blood pressure....her exact words and it wouldn't change the directive. Nway was shown communication but regarding non processing for credit applications which I told her does not apply in my case as I'm not applying for credit. Nway will update once response comes from HQ.


----------



## jollem

dinema84 said:


> I did all that I actually had my original passport with the expired permit and the VFSGlobal receipt. I even printed out that DHA notice regarding foreign nationals awaiting visa outcomes....by the way it says until 30 September 2022 but I explained that there was another extension to March 2023.
> Nway by and by, this came about when I had message to say account blocked until I update my personal information on the banking App so I visited a branch to get clarification. Nway they said I would now be able to transact and they sent a query to HQ as the banking consultant said we can exchange words until I developed high blood pressure....her exact words and it wouldn't change the directive. Nway was shown communication but regarding non processing for credit applications which I told her does not apply in my case as I'm not applying for credit. Nway will update once response comes from HQ.


Banks can really be frustrating. But all the best man.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

*HI guys... DHA has fired most of their top directors responsible for PRP adjudication.
Lets just hope these Acting Chief Director for Permitting Called Deon Erasmus,,, will do his job timeously.
Even the Previous DDG quit his Job, now there is a New Acting DDG called Mr. Yusuf Simeon. 
All i desire is for them to do their job and clear all these Backlogs*


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> *HI guys... DHA has fired most of their top directors responsible for PRP adjudication.*
> ---
> *All i desire is for them to do their job and clear all these Backlogs*


Unfortunagely that is the cold hard reality. DHA is going through a political cleansing movement in name of anti-corruption.

There is no denying that SA immigration systems have been badly corrupted over the years, but will law and order to South Africa’s immigration regime ever be restored so that the DHA will be placed in a position where it can “normalise” immigration policy to an point where the demands of both foreigners and South African businesses are met? If so… when?

Before that, there won't be nothing new but a longer and longer waiting time.


----------



## _michelle_m

Hi Guys,
I have a valid work permit but I'd like to further my studies. Would applying for a study permit make my work permit invalid?


----------



## jollem

_michelle_m said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a valid work permit but I'd like to further my studies. Would applying for a study permit make my work permit invalid?


If you are studying part time then you dont need a study permit. The work permit is sufficient. This is the case even if you are studying at a university. As long as the studies are not full time then you are good to go.


----------



## Drnl

Hi guys 
On March this year I was told my application reached director quality assurance and month later I was told it's on first quality assurance, since i have been phoning they keep telling me the same thing. 
Could that be a mistake when I was told it was on first quality assurance?


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

bro we all are in the cloud. im also still waiting since 2018 section 26b


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Drnl said:


> Hi guys
> On March this year I was told my application reached director quality assurance and month later I was told it's on first quality assurance, since i have been phoning they keep telling me the same thing.
> Could that be a mistake when I was told it was on first quality assurance?


Most of us our application is stuck at 2nd Quality assurance.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> Most of us our application is stuck at 2nd Quality assurance.


My application was last attended on 26th Feb At 2nd QA.


----------



## Don247

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> Most of us our application is stuck at 2nd Quality assurance.


Same here


----------



## _michelle_m

Any idea if the PRP via Critical Skills Visa is also taking long?


----------



## Oluwaseyi218

_michelle_m said:


> Any idea if the PRP via Critical Skills Visa is also taking long?


It's taking more than a long time now. I really don't understand why. I came across someone who applied in January 2022 and got his PRP in September 2022 under Critical Skills. I was surprised because I applied the same January and the application hasn't gotten close to finalization yet.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Hello Everyone! Has anyone received his /her permanent residence? Cus I have not heard anything from DHA about my PRP submitted since 2018... And I have submitted application renewal for my TRR. But no word from that too.


----------



## _michelle_m

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> Hello Everyone! Has anyone received his /her permanent residence? Cus I have not heard anything from DHA about my PRP submitted since 2018... And I have submitted application renewal for my TRR. But no word from that too.


I havent heard anyone receive their PR this year. When did you apply for your TRV?


----------



## Don247

_michelle_m said:


> I havent heard anyone receive their PR this year. When did you apply for your TRV?


Some with critical skills have received their PR. Even those who applied early this year in that category. 
For some reason all types of relative PR seem to be stuck.


----------



## Drnl

Don247 said:


> Some with critical skills have received their PR. Even those who applied early this year in that category.
> For some reason all types of relative PR seem to be stuck.


Do you happen to know the reason behind relative PR getting stuck for so long now?And if yes please tell us.
Thanks.


----------



## Don247

Drnl said:


> Do you happen to know the reason behind relative PR getting stuck for so long now?And if yes please tell us.
> Thanks.


Probably because DHA doesn't prioritize that category and investigations also takes time.
But I think the main reason is because DHA has backlogs from sitting on their backsides for months. 
I'm also waiting since 2020.


----------



## Drnl

Don247 said:


> Probably because DHA doesn't prioritize that category and investigations also takes time.
> But I think the main reason is because DHA has backlogs from sitting on their backsides for months.
> I'm also waiting since 2020.


I've been waiting for 5 years and 7 months


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Drnl said:


> I've been waiting for 5 years and 7 months


What stage are you at now? When was the last time they touched your file at DHA?


----------



## Drnl

On the 30th of March this year I received an email from Tebogo saying that my application is at 2nd quality assurance but when I phone DHA they tell me it's on 1st quality assurance and has been last worked on 8th of March.Now who to believe???


a4xiaoxiami said:


> What stage are you at now? When was the last time they touched your file at DHA?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Drnl said:


> On the 30th of March this year I received an email from Tebogo saying that my application is at 2nd quality assurance but when I phone DHA they tell me it's on 1st quality assurance and has been last worked on 8th of March.Now who to believe???


5+ years of waiting is too long. Are you going to see if there any further movement of your application at DHA?

It's quite obvious that they do not want to give you the PR, nor do they want to refuse your application in all either at present stage.

Will you consider hiring a lawyer to push DHA give you a result before certain date? That will cost you a lot of money.


----------



## Drnl

a4xiaoxiami said:


> 5+ years of waiting is too long. Are you going to see if there any further movement of your application at DHA?
> 
> It's quite obvious that they do not want to give you the PR, nor do they want to refuse your application in all either at present stage.
> 
> Will you consider hiring a lawyer to push DHA give you a result before certain date? That will cost you a lot of money.


How long have you been waiting?
I applied on 10 April 2017 but I know a guy in this forum who applied on 2 February 2017 two months before me and still waiting. Lawyers are so expensive I can't afford them.
Check this attachment 👇👇👇


----------



## _michelle_m

I really haven't heard of anyone winning with lawyers and stuff. Unfortunately, it seems like its a waiting game - unless if one finds an avenue to pursue one of the other quicker categories


----------



## adegoroyegroup

Unfortunately permanent residency application outcome time isn’t by category, I applied prp 27F (financially independent) since Jan and it’s still not out! This application usually takes less than 4months but it’s all different.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Hi


_michelle_m said:


> I havent heard anyone receive their PR this year. When did you apply for your TRV?


. Hi. I applied for my TRR renewal in September 2022...till now no word of either PR. Or TRR.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Drnl said:


> I've been waiting for 5 years and 7 months


My brother I respect ur patience. 
It's really a waiting game now.. 
Just today 17th November 2022.
Another friend of mine was sent Form 20 notice that his PR certificate is now invalid.... 
I was shocked down to my epidemics layer. Cus this guy has been using his PR since 2013.now they withdraw it back.


----------



## Don247

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> Hi
> 
> . Hi. I applied for my TRR renewal in September 2022...till now no word of either PR. Or TRR.


For the TRR all I can say is continue to make weekly calls and emails. It helped me


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> Hi
> 
> . Hi. I applied for my TRR renewal in September 2022...till now no word of either PR. Or TRR.


I know someone who applied TRR renewal in January 2022 and she's still waiting for a result.


----------



## Drnl

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> My brother I respect ur patience.
> It's really a waiting game now..
> Just today 17th November 2022.
> Another friend of mine was sent Form 20 notice that his PR certificate is now invalid....
> I was shocked down to my epidemics layer. Cus this guy has been using his PR since 2013.now they withdraw it back.


What the hell???
That can happen only if you've been out of the country for a period longer than 3 years.What is the reason behind the invalidation of his PR?


----------



## avn

We applied for TRP renewal in April 2022 and have had no progress since June I believe. In the meantime we've lost access to critical joint banking facilities.

As mentioned previously, we applied for PRP (spousal/relatives) in February 2017 and have been stuck at either 1st or 2nd QC (depends if you phone or email for whatever reason) since October 2020.

I'm currently talking to a lawyer to get all the details of the possible ways forward and costs involved. Once I have more information I will post it here and also the lawyer's details if they're agreeable.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Drnl said:


> What the hell???
> That can happen only if you've been out of the country for a period longer than 3 years.What is the reason behind the invalidation of his PR?


Not specific to any individual case, but I heard that some PRs were resinded due to irrgularities took place during the application process before it was issued.

Some officials at DHA even got charged or fired years later due to internal investigation.

In other words, those PRs are not supposed to be issued in the first place.

Once again, I am not talking about any specific case.


----------



## Drnl

avn said:


> We applied for TRP renewal in April 2022 and have had no progress since June I believe. In the meantime we've lost access to critical joint banking facilities.
> 
> As mentioned previously, we applied for PRP (spousal/relatives) in February 2017 and have been stuck at either 1st or 2nd QC (depends if you phone or email for whatever reason) since October 2020.
> 
> I'm currently talking to a lawyer to get all the details of the possible ways forward and costs involved. Once I have more information I will post it here and also the lawyer's details if they're agreeable.


Ok
Sure, please do so, we'll be waiting for that information hopefully it will be helpful to us here in this forum. 
Courage, hang in there .


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Drnl said:


> What the hell???
> That can happen only if you've been out of the country for a period longer than 3 years.What is the reason behind the invalidation of his PR?



Hi. guys i am yet to get detail information on why his PR was cancelled. he although has sought to use Legal ways to fight DHA decision to invalidate his PR. as soon as i get more info i will share on here


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Yes .i also have heard of some PR that was issued irregularly, most expecially those application submitted in Randburg office and Krugersdorp, 
I live and work in Port Elizabeth, so in 2018 i submitted my PRP application at the VFs walmer Park office in Port Elizabeth respectively.


----------



## Drnl

a4xiaoxiami said:


> I know someone who applied TRR renewal in January 2022 and she's still waiting for a result.


What really is going on here?Are those DHA officials on strike or what?Maybe there is something about all this that we are unaware of.How can this be possible?A TRR renewal lasting 10 months without a positive outcome!!!A PRP application going beyond 5 years without any signs of positive outcome.I don't really get it.......


----------



## Don247

a4xiaoxiami said:


> I know someone who applied TRR renewal in January 2022 and she's still waiting for a result.


I Know someone who applied last year November 2021 for TRR renewal and still waiting.


----------



## _michelle_m

Don247 said:


> I Know someone who applied last year November 2021 for TRR renewal and still waiting.


In what category?


----------



## Don247

_michelle_m said:


> In what category?


Relative category


----------



## tatenda32

Oluwaseyi218 said:


> It's taking more than a long time now. I really don't understand why. I came across someone who applied in January 2022 and got his PRP in September 2022 under Critical Skills. I was surprised because I applied the same January and the application hasn't gotten close to finalization yet.


I also applied in January 2022 under critical skills and as of today I am still waiting for an outcome.


----------



## Mundru

Hi Guys
For permanent residency application with CSV skills category, Do we need contract employment? I know DHA rejecting critical skills visas if you apply with permanent contract letter. Does this apply to PR applications?
Thanks


----------



## _michelle_m

Mundru said:


> Hi Guys
> For permanent residency application with CSV skills category, Do we need contract employment? I know DHA rejecting critical skills visas if you apply with permanent contract letter. Does this apply to PR applications?
> Thanks


Hi Mundru,
I wasn't aware of this regarding the CSV permit. So what does the DHA want to see on the letter of employment for CSV permit applications? When I lodged my PRP CSV VFS took my permanent letter of employment but still waiting for an outcome.


----------



## Mundru

_michelle_m said:


> Hi Mundru,
> I wasn't aware of this regarding the CSV permit. So what does the DHA want to see on the letter of employment for CSV permit applications? When I lodged my PRP CSV VFS took my permanent letter of employment but still waiting for an outcome.


Thanks Michelle
For CSV permits, They rejecting applications if you apply with permanent employment letter. They mentioning “ it is illegal to get a permanent employment with temporary visa” so I am just wondering if this applies to PR applications as well because DHA sometimes rejecting with crazy reasons.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami

Mundru said:


> Thanks Michelle
> For CSV permits, They rejecting applications if you apply with permanent employment letter. They mentioning “ it is illegal to get a permanent employment with temporary visa” so I am just wondering if this applies to PR applications as well because DHA sometimes rejecting with crazy reasons.


If you are applying for Permanent Resident Permit (or PRP) in name of Critical Skill Category, you do not need an employment contract at all, but you need is to prove that you have relevant working experience of that critical skill you claimed for number of years.

In terms of the Critical Skill Visa (or CSV, permit and visa are two different things in the Immigration Act), you cannot have a permant position because your employment is subject to maintaining your legal residence status in South Africa.

You can either change your employment contract to a fixed term contract, or adding something like your employment is subject to maintaining your legal status in South Africa in your contract.


----------



## _michelle_m

tatenda32 said:


> I also applied in January 2022 under critical skills and as of today I am still waiting for an outcome.


Which


a4xiaoxiami said:


> If you are applying for Permanent Resident Permit (or PRP) in name of Critical Skill Category, you do not need an employment contract at all, but you need is to prove that you have relevant working experience of that critical skill you claimed for number of years.
> 
> In terms of the Critical Skill Visa (or CSV, permit and visa are two different things in the Immigration Act), you cannot have a permant position because your employment is subject to maintaining your legal residence status in South Africa.
> 
> You can either change your employment contract to a fixed term contract, or adding something like your employment is subject to maintaining your legal status in South Africa in your contract.


Thank you. This makes sense. I just read through my contracts, the one I used for CSV and the CSV PRP and they have the clause "this is subject to you obtaining legal status".


----------



## jollem

a4xiaoxiami said:


> If you are applying for Permanent Resident Permit (or PRP) in name of Critical Skill Category, you do not need an employment contract at all, but you need is to prove that you have relevant working experience of that critical skill you claimed for number of years.
> 
> In terms of the Critical Skill Visa (or CSV, permit and visa are two different things in the Immigration Act), you cannot have a permant position because your employment is subject to maintaining your legal residence status in South Africa.
> 
> You can either change your employment contract to a fixed term contract, or adding something like your employment is subject to maintaining your legal status in South Africa in your contract.


"You can either change your employment contract to a fixed term contract, or adding something like your employment is subject to maintaining your legal status in South Africa in your contract."

You can also replace the word "Permanent" Employment with "Full time" employment.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Hi guys. Since 2018 I'm still waiting for my PRP spouse category... My application was last treated in February 2022 by 2nd QA.. And till now I have no idea... Cus even the Call center number is not working I just pray ANC reshuffle that Minister of Home Affairs


----------



## jollem

airconvoytravelsltd said:


> Hi guys. Since 2018 I'm still waiting for my PRP spouse category... My application was last treated in February 2022 by 2nd QA.. And till now I have no idea... Cus even the Call center number is not working I just pray ANC reshuffle that Minister of Home Affairs


It's now close. Dont mind the stages they tell you. 2018s are now very close to coming out.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

Its my prayer bro... My labor in this country wont be in vein.


----------



## Don247

jollem said:


> It's now close. Dont mind the stages they tell you. 2018s are now very close to coming out.


How do you know they are close to coming out?
And how far are 2019 and 2020?
I applied in 2020.


----------



## jollem

Don247 said:


> How do you know they are close to coming out?
> And how far are 2019 and 2020?
> I applied in 2020.


I have seen a number of the 2018s Spousals coming out in the last 2 months. Though each application takes its own time, but generally, they go by oldest per category.

I am not sure how far 2019 and 2020s but once you hear people in the same category as you, and applied at the same time as you then u know that yours is also very close.


----------



## airconvoytravelsltd

jollem said:


> I have seen a number of the 2018s Spousals coming out in the last 2 months. Though each application takes its own time, but generally, they go by oldest per category.
> 
> I am not sure how far 2019 and 2020s but once you hear people in the same category as you, and applied at the same time as you then u know that yours is also very close.


The Question is... Were they Granted???. Cus it's not about it coming out. After spending so time waiting for the outcome. Then it's Rejection!!! 
It's not my portion in Jesus Name.... 
Although I have given myself a time frame. This year I will relocate to another country..... Cus the one thing we al came here for is the flexibility of getting residence permit. Now if they refuse to issue that, what are we here for..?????? 
Just yesterday, ANC is trying to scrap those who married South African Spouse, from obtaining Citizenship with that Channel...


----------

